# All New Atlantic Canada Thread....



## Applemomma

So as far as I can tell the last Atlantic Canada thread died out in 2008 so as we come out of our winter hibernation I thought it was time to revive it in a manner of speaking.....

Share your love of Disney, challenges in getting there and whatever else strikes you!

I'll start it off be reintroducing myself....I'm in the Annapolis Valley of Nova Scotia, heading back to the World with my two dd's and my mom in November. As the name implies I've got apple orchards and spend a good portion of my time plotting how to get to Orlando!

For a great thread on getting the heck out of Dodge and landing in Orlando check out this thread:

*Maritimes + New England best fares to Orlando (Post em) *
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2334539

Is anyone else following threads that they think their fellow Maritimers would benefit from?

Hope I'm not stepping on any toes by starting this thread!!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Ok .. I'm Ted from Halifax.  Lived here all my life ... since the early 60's.   I will be to WDW tomorrow and then again in May (long story ... but its a way to get from Halifax to Abilene Texas).    

I have 4 kids ... 1 in University, 1 in High school, 2 in elementary.  A lovely wife 

I stalk the thread identified above ... airfare is one of the ways to save money on your disney trip!

One thread I want to bring to your attention is for people leaving Nova Scotia going to WDW in February 2011.  It is at the Halifax School Board 2 week break corresponds to the Canada Games.

The escape from Halifax (February 2011)
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2405253


----------



## dennise

Im Dennise I live near Truro, like Ted I am always looking for good deals to get to orlando.   Ted, according to my GPS,  Orlando is not on the way to Texas, but it sounds good,  just kidding, I would do the same if I could.   I have three grown children and seven wonderful grandkids that are keeping me busy following their hockey playoffs and tournaments at the present time.   I haven't even got suitcases dug out yet and we leave in two weeks.    Have 3 tournaments this weekend and Provincials next week end.   I will be packed!


----------



## braddillman

Hi, I'm Brad from Windsor Junction. We're a family of 5 (DD 12, DD 9, DS 7). We bought a timeshare on I-drive back in 1999 and go every couple of years on average. We tend to prefer Universal over Disney, but both are good. Next trip will be Feb 2011 for a 2 week break (like Ted). 

I was having some frustrating experiences with aeroplan, but it all worked out. We had 100k AP points, hoping to get seats for 25k each. We've never seen 4 seats together, and 3 only rarely. We were able to get 3 AP seats together going down. While we were looking for possibilities to use the 4th seat, it showed up on AP, where the flight down was identical and the flight back the 1st leg was identical, and the 2nd arrived home just 10 minutes later. What luck!  I had been thinking of giving up on AP but decided to stick in there. 

I think there is a schedule on when flights and seats are released to AP. If you look too soon, the seats haven't been released. If you look too late, someone else may have claimed them. I guess the same thinking prevails as the people who make up cell phone plans. 

If AP let us down, I was convincing DW to drive up and fly out of Portland, ME. Wow is it ever cheap (between 1/2 to 1/4 by my estimates), looks like a 9-hour drive but thats OK by me.

Our general plan with the timeshare is to go every other year for 2 weeks. You get a longer vacation and spend 1/2 as much on airfare. In alternate years we visit family or go to PEI, etc. We save a lot of money avoiding restaurants as a family, and cooking isn't that bothersome - the way we do it.  Since its vacation and the kids would be ordering chicken nuggets in a restaurant anyway (then only eat 1/2 ), we just buy lots of frozen stuff (pizza, nuggets, etc.). At mealtime, one parent takes the kids to the pool and the other heats up the oven and takes a break. We buy pre-made salads and fruit salad too, just to dilute the chemicals in the processed stuff (maybe I'm just imagining this helps).

Oh, and I took DW down for a long weekend just in January, her xx-th birthday (classified info). Without kids, we found a really inexpensive sports bar called Millers Orlando Ale House. There are a few around, one next to the Florida Mall, one on I-drive, one closer to Downtown Disney (or SR 535 IIRC). Wow the domestic stuff was pretty cheap ($5 pitchers, etc.). Typical food, huge portions (esp. nachos).

I'm most looking forward to the new Wizarding World of Harry Potter , more than my kids (but most people on this thread are likely the same). DW just wants to sit by the pool and do nothing. The kids want to go to Aquatica. We're planning to get the Orlando FlexPass, I thinks its the best deal - covers 14 days of everything other than Disney for a reasonable price (aprox. $260/ad, $240/ch).


----------



## Puccaw

My name is Paula and I live just outside Halifax.  This upcoming trip is our first solo trip together....anywhere. Dh and I have been married for 17 years and have NEVER gone anywhere wih just the two of us, we always travelled with friends and family and then of course our children.  I am excited but still sad to be going without the children who are getting new laptops in lieu of the trip(way cheaper too). 
I am trying to find a way to get us there in Feb 2011, for the Canada games break. Come on lotto 649!!!


----------



## canabrits2

Hi!  I'm Joanna from Antigonish.  Have a 6 year old DD and a partner who is not a Disney fan but I'm working to convert him.     Further to that effort, we're booked on a Disney cruise in May 2011 and really looking forward to it.  Even he is.  

I've been to WDW 3 times, twice off-site and POR full package last time.  I have to say, that's the only way to go with a small child.  

I love everything Disney from Walt's first films and parks to the stores, to the full blown travel company it's created.  I just love Disney corporate philosophy and values.  I like the idea I can enjoy vacations WITH my child and as an adult.  I even think I"d love a Disney career but I'm too far gone for that.  I'm grooming my girl for that.  hehe  

I have "done" the rest of Orlando and love Islands of Adventure but I keep returning to Disney.  My absolute dream is to buy into the Disney Vacation Club.  I think in about 2 years I'll be able to do that.  I just love their resorts and customer service...even for breaks without going to the parks themselves.

I do watch the flight/travel threads from Maritimes to Orlando thread.  I also watch the US currency thread.

PS- Paula, the 649 is $35 million this Wednesday.  Good luck on that!  I know I'm getting tickets and will sink a sickening $200k into DVC if I win. LOL.  My daughter is an Abby to...but with a "y."


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

hello my disney loving friends!  we leave for disney in one month!  eek!!!  trip will be me, dh and the kiddos, 4dd, and ds2 who will turn three while there.  we live in timberlea.  dh and i have been 4 times together, the last out anny trip in october, with kids.  it was an amazing trip.

one week after we returned from our october trip we had a 40% pin code for deluxe resorts.  hence this trip.  i booked it while dh was in the field in gagetown.  he has informed me southbound trooper has been officially cancelled so we may just get down there for a trip during our two week school break next year.  if im not on here checking out info i still dont know, im trolling the airlines, altho i dont have much luck there.

this will make my 7th trip to the world, altho 2 were as a kid and we only did mk.  i ran into a friend last week and was telling her were going back...she laughed and rolled her eyes.  im slowly driving my friends crazy on fb with all my dis speak and count down.  

oh yeah and i have a winnie the pooh tattoo on my lower back.


----------



## U2FanHfx

Hello, my name is Chad and my wife is Lisa Marie.  It's just us and the fur kids but they haven't been yet.  I know, the horror. 

We both live in Halifax and get to the "world" at least two times per year if in any way we can.  Last year wasn't that way as we took a diversion to the west coast on an Adventures by Disney tour.  My trip report can be found here... http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2417676 

Our challenges in getting to the "world" are limited only by our vacation time.  We purchased DVC many years ago now and continue to thoroughly enjoy the membership.  We have driven to Maine to fly out of there for cheaper flights.  Ted, I have flown to Orlando on my way to Vancouver, so I can relate.

Our next trip will be in just 25 short days! Going to try Vero Beach, a short Disney Cruise and followed by the "world". Staying in the treehouse villas too so it should be a all new adventure.

We are planning on a Disney Dream/Disney World trip in the Spring of 2011 followed by the TransAtlantic in the Fall.  May even squeeze in a trip this coming Fall (don't tell the wife  ).  And yes, we are always two trips ahead in our planning.  Did I mention we are both project managers 

Hope everyone has a Disney Day!

Chad J.


----------



## canabrits2

U2FanHfx said:


> Our next trip will be in just 25 short days! Going to try Vero Beach, a short Disney Cruise and followed by the "world". Staying in the treehouse villas too so it should be a all new adventure.



Hi!  Tell us how the Treehouse villas are when you return.  I was staying at POR last year and saw them on our boat trip to Downtown Dis.  They look like such fun.  I'm saving up to try and buy into SSR or AKV for DVC.  Is SSR your home resort?  Do you like it?  Anything you don't like about it?


----------



## U2FanHfx

canabrits2 said:


> Hi!  Tell us how the Treehouse villas are when you return.  I was staying at POR last year and saw them on our boat trip to Downtown Dis.  They look like such fun.  I'm saving up to try and buy into SSR or AKV for DVC.  Is SSR your home resort?  Do you like it?  Anything you don't like about it?



Hi there,

We are excited for the treehouse villas as well.  We have another family visiting with us so it will be interesting how we all enjoy it.  Last year we stayed in a two bedroom at AKL with them and loved it.

We have both SSR and AKV as our home resorts.  We love both resorts.  There is much debate over SSR but we both personally LOVE it.  We find the grounds and "golf resort" vibe just what we like.  We like being so close to downtown Disney and find it's the perfect place to relax if you don't want to "do the parks".  It's not for everyone but then again, that is why they have so much choice.  AKV is used strictly for concierge when it's just the two of us.  We are currently debating purchasing more points but this time at Bay Lake Tower.  The other option is to just add on at SSR.  Word of warning..DVC addonitis is a real condition to watch out for. 

Hope this helps!

CJM


----------



## Disney_Mama

Hello....  My name is Pia and I live near Fredericton, NB.  I have been going to WDW ever since I can remember.  Took my DH there on our honeymoon 18 years ago for his first trip and we bought into DVC in 2005.  Have two daughters 14 and 10.  Thank goodness that they both love Disney.  
With our DVC we go on average once a year.  There have been a few times that I have convinced DH to go twice.  We always fly out of Portland.  Once from Bangor.  I have never seen a flight from Fredericton or surrounding area that has been worth purchasing.


----------



## canabrits2

U2FanHfx said:


> Hi there,
> 
> There is much debate over SSR but we both personally LOVE it.  We find the grounds and "golf resort" vibe just what we like.  We like being so close to downtown Disney and find it's the perfect place to relax if you don't want to "do the parks".
> 
> CJM



So what is all the debate over SSR?  Is it just the golf vibe, 'cause I gotta say, I like Downtown Dis myself but I'm _*not *_a golfer.  My parents are golfers and if they ever wanted to use my points for a trip, they'd LOVE SSR.....but then, it doesn't have to be my home resort for that.   All I know is I don't need a resort that is close to the parks so I'm not paying premium for BLT etc.  I think I would go sometimes and not go to the parks.  AKV may be perfect in that respect and the contract is long (for value over a longer time). I wish BCV's contract was longer....

  *my head hurts with all the options and considerations but then that's also what I love about Disney*. 

Really sorry for going off-topic on this thread.  I just like Maritimers' opinions on many Disney things since we share a similar vibe (background) and since we have many of the same logistic/value considerations (like how much our travel is to WDW!).


----------



## RainbowsMist

Hello!   I'm Kim from the Truro area!  We are a family of 5...dh, our 3 dd's (15, 13, 7) and myself. We will be going back to the world in a little over 5 weeks!  

Our first family vacation was March 2007...DH and the girls had never been before (I had been 3 previous times as a child/teengaer)..now we can't get back soon enough.  Being a family of 5 does have it's disadvantages so we're again renting a Villa offsite.  That being said we LOVED the last one and all room we had...compared to 5 of us crammed into a hotel room. Also renting a Villa allows us to stay for 2 weeks... 

Someday I would like to stay on resort and take advantage of the free dining plan....I'm just not sure about the heat of the summer in Florida 

This will be our first time flying out of Halifax (to MCO)...we did the border crossing and went from Boston last time. Looking forward to a 40 minute drive vs a 12 hour one.  We got an awesome deal with A/C on New Years Day...it does pay to keep watching those fares!

Nice meeting you all


----------



## sprmom

I just found everyone this month, I am Susan and live in Dartmouth with 2DD and DH.  Years ago, we honeymooned in Disney and we have just returned from our third Disney family vacation. We are anxiously awaiting Harry Potter at Universal and have already agreed to forgo Disney next year (Yikes!) in anticipation of HP at Universal.  My girls love Universal and I of Adventure. PLEASE let us know about any packages, I may even consider Portland to Orlando this summer if it works out.  Let me know if any fellow Atl Cdns have found packages to stay on the Univ. resorts  after HP opens in June.


----------



## kid@heart2

I'm Andrea from Dartmouth.  Married for almost 17 years (July) although been with hubby for 22..have two dss (13 and 9) We've been enjoying the magical, wonderful world of Disney for the past three years (our upcoming trip is in April ***YAY***!) I am a Disney Fanatic..and I think my dh is pretty much on his way.  The boys enjoy our quality fun family time each year.  After we return we will begin planning our 4th trip with close friends and their family.  We are planning on staying longer to take in Universal and NASA as well as Disney..

We've always stayed at POP and don't think we would stay anywhere else where we really enjoy the service and convenience of a value resort (although it seems pretty spectacular for a value resort!)  Our motto is when on vacation, we do not wanna see dishes to wash, preparing our own meals or making beds..hence why staying off site may be cheaper, we just love convenience..

Have a great trip everyone!!!


----------



## RainbowsMist

sprmom said:


> I just found everyone this month, I am Susan and live in Dartmouth with 2DD and DH.  Years ago, we honeymooned in Disney and we have just returned from our third Disney family vacation. We are anxiously awaiting Harry Potter at Universal and have already agreed to forgo Disney next year (Yikes!) in anticipation of HP at Universal.  My girls love Universal and I of Adventure. PLEASE let us know about any packages, I may even consider Portland to Orlando this summer if it works out.  Let me know if any fellow Atl Cdns have found packages to stay on the Univ. resorts  after HP opens in June.




Have you checked their website?  There's already packages out.  My girls and DH LOVED U/A and IOA..it's a must do for us.  We're hoping there will be some soft openings when were are there in April/May!  Can't wait for HP


----------



## weezy26nm

We're planning to get the Orlando FlexPass, I thinks its the best deal - covers 14 days of everything other than Disney for a reasonable price (aprox. $260/ad, $240/ch).[/QUOTE]


Brad, you can get this from Undercover Tourist for 247.95 US. And shipping is free. I just ordered mine this morning. With the dollar sitting so high I couldn't resist.


----------



## sprmom

Just watch out for soft openings: we were there for the soft opening of the Simpsons ride and the wait was 3 hours long. Yup! Then my friend was at the soft opening for manatee in Sea World and the ride broke with her son hanging from it for 30 minutes!  I want to go to HP when it is up and running smoothly and I would like a special better than what is on their web site now. Here's to hoping!


----------



## RainbowsMist

sprmom said:


> Just watch out for soft openings: we were there for the soft opening of the Simpsons ride and the wait was 3 hours long. Yup! Then my friend was at the soft opening for manatee in Seas World and the right broke with her son hanging from it for 30 minutes!  I want to go to HP when it is up and running smoothly and I would like a special better than what is on their web site now. Here's to hoping!



For sure!  We thought for sure HP would be opened when we had planned our trip.  They were saying "Spring 2010"...thought for sure end of April / first week of May would be a safe time.  Oh well...I've already told DH if it's not open then it's my excuse for HAVING to go back next year rather than wait another year....


----------



## weswife

Hello, my name is Sheila and I live in Pictou County, N.S.

I am married to my best friend Wesley for 23 years! We have 2 DD ages 21 and 16, also 1 DS 10 yrs.! DD 16 is in a wheelchair, Disney is great for her!

We have been to Disney 4 times. Stayed off resort once in 2000. We are hooked! LOVE it! 

Stayed at the cabins, CBR,  and this trip WL for 7 nights and POP for 3!!!! 

Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## Applemomma

I'm glad the idea of this thread is going over well! Is everyone enjoying the great warm weather we had today (at least here in the Annapolis Valley we are!  )

I'm loving that the dollar is creeping up again. When we went in 2007 it had just hit par for the first time and we actually stopped to take a picture at the border of the 0% exchange rate. Of course when we went to Walmart in Calais that same day, DH asked out of curiosity what exchange rate they would give him on Canadian $ and the guy said 20% . DH told him perhaps he should speak to the managers about that one......


----------



## weezy26nm

Hi. Nancy here! I live outside Truro. I have a daughter 23, a step-daughter 20 and a son who will be 13  at the end of April. And yes Applemomma we are enjoying the beautiful weather up here too.


----------



## canabrits2

Applemomma said:


> I'm glad the idea of this thread is going over well! Is everyone enjoying the great warm weather we had today (at least here in the Annapolis Valley we are!  )
> 
> I'm loving that the dollar is creeping up again.



The weather is AWESOME in Antigonish too.  Lovin' it. At home with my DD (6) for her March break.  I took some vacation time just to hang out with her.  Unfortunately, she's "practising" on her recorder she bought at the DollarStore....  :0

We're waiting to go to Crystal Palace on Friday for the night.  We're picking up my nephew on the way who's the same age and they can ride the rides together....It's not Disney but hey, it's something.  We're not getting another taste of Disney until NEXT may.  I've never been to Crystal Palace but I'm astounded at the price per family package.  Maybe I'll change my mind when I get there   

Anyone else taken the kids to Crystal Palace and did you and they like it?


----------



## Fundytrail

Me and my DW reside in East Hants, Nova Scotia. We had made a few trips to Disney World a number of years ago with family. Now both of our children have returned to Disney World on their own after leaving home.

Two years ago the the DW and I wanted to go somewhere different for a vacation and decide on Disney World, and fell in love with it all over again and will return again this April.

Can't wait until the grandchildren are old enough to take


----------



## CAJS04

Hi, I'm Cathy from Edmundston, NB and I'm addicted to DISboards. 

My DH, DS(9) and DD(5) have been on the Disney Cruise in 2008 and at CBR in 2009. I couldn't manage convincing my DH to go back this year - the funds are quite limited. But... I've just purchased 4 plane tickets from YUL to MCO for next year's March break!!! 258pp one way non-stop. Shhh, it's a secret! ;-) Last year we flew out of Bangor and I really enjoyed the small airport. The only disadvantage is that there isn't non stop flights and my DS doesn't travel well.  

Thanks for the thread!


----------



## mom4463

Hi Everyone,

My name is Kim and I live in Dartmouth with my DH and DD's who are 9 and 15.  Our first trip to WDW was in 2008 and planned at the last minute.  Of course, as soon as we got home we were planning our next trip.  After hearing us talk about WDW so much, and how much fun we had, next month two of my sisters, their husbands and kids and my mother are coming with us! (13 in total).

To help pass the time this week we went to Crystal Palace.  My youngest  DD LOVES Crystal Palace ) We usually go to Crystal Palace on March Break and once or twice during the summer.  

This is a great thread and it's so nice to meet everyone.


----------



## canabrits2

CAJS04 said:


> I've just purchased 4 plane tickets from YUL to MCO for next year's March break!!! 258pp one way non-stop. Shhh, it's a secret!



Hi Cathy, which airline is that with and where did you book?  Awesome ticket deal.  I don't blame you for making an executive decision on that one.  hehe....  I need tickets for May 2011 (May07th sailing of the Magic) because my boss booked March break next year already so i couldn't...   Is YUL Moncton?


----------



## CAJS04

Hi Canabrits2,

Yul is Montreal and the price is only one way. I have to wait until next week to purchase the one way back... if I decide not to stay forever... Hmmm. 

I really needed non stop - I'm not sure that they do that out of Moncton...

Good luck!


----------



## OffKilterMom

Hi! I'm Kim from St. John's and we're heading back to my happy place in 6 weeks. This is our first "Mom and Dad Only" trip. And we're excited (and feeling just a teensy bit guilty!) But we did have DS 11 and DD10 there in November for the MVMCP. We're trying CSR this time as it was recommended for an adults trip. Previous stays have been at POFQ and Pop, as well as offsite.


----------



## Applemomma

Okay....so the weather is horrible again (is there anything that is NOT in today's forcast? oh yah....sun) 

Time for us to get off page 2 and start thinking warm Florida thoughts again.....

Just rebooked our vacation to a split stay at AKL and WL!!


----------



## canabrits2

Applemomma said:


> Okay....so the weather is horrible again (is there anything that is NOT in today's forcast? oh yah....sun)
> 
> Time for us to get off page 2 and start thinking warm Florida thoughts again.....
> 
> Just rebooked our vacation to a split stay at AKL and WL!!



Isn't is awful?!  Cold and wet all week.  I can take cold and sunny or warm and wet but not cold and wet together.  

The only thing keeping me happy are these forums and searching obsessively for DCL ship and port pics and AKL pics. Goodness knows by the time a year rolls around, I may sicken myself of it.        Nah.  

I'm totally jealous that you booked AKL and WL and only have to wait 7 months!!


----------



## Fundytrail

Did anyone know that the MK Wishes Desert Party was back on! Great way to watch the fireworks at the MK.

We just booked for April 17th.

See link for info;
http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/06/24/disney-debuts-magic-kingdom-wishes-dessert-party/


----------



## schoonersky

Hi - we live in Enfield, NS and I admit, I am Disney obsessed (Orlando obsessed).

DH and kids had never been (I had been once as a child) and so I finally convinced him to go in August 2008 for free dining. Booked bounceback deal and went back again in August 2009. Then added 5 nights at Royal Pacific Resort at Universal and did Universal, IOA, Sea World and Aquatica. Agreed before we came home that we would take a year off.

It is the longest year ever!  LOL - DH is a teacher, and I am an accountant, so it makes  vacation timing choices difficult. Summer (the HEAT!), Christmas (need I say more) are really the only options because I can't take March break off.

Oh yes, and I like to spend my summer vacation at the beach in Pictou County.

Dreaming has begun, and I need to come up with a plan for our return to the Wonderful World of Disney!


----------



## LSmith

schoonersky said:


> Hi - we live in Enfield, NS and I admit, I am Disney obsessed (Orlando obsessed).
> 
> DH and kids had never been (I had been once as a child) and so I finally convinced him to go in August 2008 for free dining. Booked bounceback deal and went back again in August 2009. Then added 5 nights at Royal Pacific Resort at Universal and did Universal, IOA, Sea World and Aquatica. Agreed before we came home that we would take a year off.
> 
> It is the longest year ever!  LOL - DH is a teacher, and I am an accountant, so it makes  vacation timing choices difficult. Summer (the HEAT!), Christmas (need I say more) are really the only options because I can't take March break off.
> 
> Oh yes, and I like to spend my summer vacation at the beach in Pictou County.
> 
> Dreaming has begun, and I need to come up with a plan for our return to the Wonderful World of Disney!



Funny, my cousin lives in Enfield and I have been trying to convince her to take her 3 boys (2 twins) to Disney for the last 5 years.

Where in Pictou to you vacation?  As a kid I vacationed at a cottage on River John.  Is that close?  I have good memories of that time.


----------



## Applemomma

Fundytrail said:


> Did anyone know that the MK Wishes Desert Party was back on! Great way to watch the fireworks at the MK.
> 
> We just booked for April 17th.
> 
> See link for info;
> http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/06/24/disney-debuts-magic-kingdom-wishes-dessert-party/



Oh I hope they are still doing this in November! I see there's no end dated scheduled yet.

This would be so much easier for my mom to do instead of sitting curbside. Fingers crossed!


----------



## LuvMyEAR

Hi Everyone,

How nice to have an Atlantic Cdn thread!

I am Mary, living in Dartmouth with DH of 36 yrs. We've raised 2 Disney-loving daughters and I'm working hard to pass along the obsession to our 3 grandchildren. We took our very first WDW trip in 1994, when our girls were 17 and 19. Since then, we've visited a number of times without family but our best trip was Nov 2008, when we we lucky enough to have a 10-day stay with four generations, ranging from 3 to 89 yrs of age.

We are now counting down the days until fall, when we return for 2 glorious weeks with our younger DD and her family. Till then, we are buying our lottery tickets in hopes that we might "persuade" older DH and family to come along, too!

Luv My E(ric) A(my) and R(yan)


----------



## schoonersky

LSmith said:


> Funny, my cousin lives in Enfield and I have been trying to convince her to take her 3 boys (2 twins) to Disney for the last 5 years.
> 
> Where in Pictou to you vacation?  As a kid I vacationed at a cottage on River John.  Is that close?  I have good memories of that time.



My kids and my husband could give her lots of convincing. I couldn't believe after taking 5 years to convince him to go, that HE wanted to book the bounceback offer before we even left! 

We used to rent cottages at MacKean's in Caribou River, so about 10-15 minutes from River John, heading to Pictou. MacKean's closed a few years ago, and that has impacted our ability to go to the Northumberland Shore. But we got a trailer last year, and so this year are going to camp at a campground for a couple of weeks on that shore, either Gulf Shores in Pugwash or Seafoam Campground. I'm really excited - there is nothing more relaxing than a beach vacation! 

But for family fun - you can't beat Disney!


----------



## canabrits2

LSmith said:


> Funny, my cousin lives in Enfield and I have been trying to convince her to take her 3 boys (2 twins) to Disney for the last 5 years.
> 
> Where in Pictou to you vacation?  As a kid I vacationed at a cottage on River John.  Is that close?  I have good memories of that time.



OMG....what is this, ol' home week?  hehehe

It's likely the Melmerby Beach (the Merb) or Caribbou Beach in Pictou County, not Pictou town itself....goodness knows.  My family is all from Pictou County and my boyfriend is from Pictou and River John!  I read your post to him.   

I'm also trying convert my boyfriend to loving Disney.  He refused to come with my daughter and I last year because he said Disney isn't for him (although he doesn't know because he hasn't been there yet).  I think he thinks it's too kiddy.  BUT he's agreed to come with us next year.  We're starting him out with our DCL cruise in May 2011.  I'm hoping to show him Disney quality and service and fun and then get him to WDW.


----------



## canabrits2

LuvMyEAR said:


> Since then, we've visited a number of times without family but our best trip was Nov 2008, when we we lucky enough to have a 10-day stay with four generations, ranging from 3 to 89 yrs of age.




That is SOOO wonderful!  I wish we could have a family reunion there but honestly, most of my extended family goes to Cuba for those awful all-inclusive beach vacations (which I hate)....the rest of my extended family doesn't even vacation ever (unless it's a short B&B break somewhere).


----------



## canabrits2

schoonersky said:


> MacKean's closed a few years ago, and that has impacted our ability to go to the Northumberland Shore. But we got a trailer last year, and so this year are going to camp at a campground for a couple of weeks on that shore, either Gulf Shores in Pugwash or Seafoam Campground.



Seafoam is nice and scenic on the Sunrise Trail past Tony River about 5 minutes.  Really pretty.


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

John here from Riverview.  I'm the certified Disney junkie of the family...hard to believe I never wanted to go at all before 2007 - now I've been there 5 times since.

Just got back from our 1st solo trip back in January - so unsure when the wife will want to go back again.

DD is going to be 16 in may and DS will be 15 in November. 

We'll probably consider another family vacation away from Disney next time - but if the deal is right and the airfare not too expensive....you never know


----------



## Applemomma

Seems to be a real Pictou connection here on the Dis! My great -aunt has a cottage in Caribou River, as does my hubby's god father....plus my uncle lives in Pictou.

John - we try and do a non Disney family vacation every second year. Hubby isn't a Disney person or we'd be there every year if it were up to me! Other wise he stays home and I take the girls to go play


----------



## MinnieMommy

We live in Pictou County.


----------



## jeffd101

Great thread.  We live in Pictou County as well.  My DW and I are raising our DS 14 and DD11 to be Disney lovers...people usually roll their eyes when we say we are going AGAIN, but we all enjoy Disney so much....even had fun during the 10 straight days of record rainfall last May.  We have gone every spring since 2005....BUT NOT THIS YEAR!!  It's quite devastating!

We are actually hoping for free dining in August.  Our DS does not want to miss school time, now that he is in high school.  We usually stay at a Value resort, because we spend so little time in our room, but this year we may try CSR.

Hoping for some cheap flights out of Halifax..but we are not holding our breath.  We are debating the drive to Portland.


On a side note, Melmerby Beach in Pictou County is the one you all need to visit.  DW and kids spend most days there in the summer.  Decent sand and big sandbars when the tide is low.  That is why we love to go to Disney, rather than the beach, when we go to Florida.  We already visit a fabulous beach on most nice summer days...only a 15 minute drive from our house!

Nice to hear from all you Atlantic Canadian DISers!


----------



## Boomer1

Hi, we are a family of five, me , DH, DD(15), DD(14), and DS(11). I went to WDW for the first time in 1999 and have been hooked ever since. We began taking our children in 2003. We have spent the last six Christmas/New Years breaks at Fort Wilderness in our travel trailer. Yes we are that obsessed that we tow 30 plus hours each was to spend three weeks at the happiest place on earth. DH and I are planning on spending five days solo at the end of April at WDW to celebrate our 20th wedding anniversary and my graduation from UNB with my Bach. of Nursing degree.
We always enjoy reading the experiences of other Disers and are happy to hear from fellow Atlantic Canadians that share our love of the Mouse.


----------



## canabrits2

jeffd101 said:


> . . . even had fun during the 10 straight days of record rainfall last May.



OMG! That's when we went!!  Orlando had flash flooding .... we did have fun but I was _devastated _, after having planned that trip for over a year (and paying for 4 people by myself).  I got SOOO sick on my last two days after spending 5 days soaking wet and in airconditioned restaurants.  

Anyways, it's funny to know that other maritimers were there at that same week.


----------



## weezy26nm

My Disney and Orlando Flex tickets came on Friday!


----------



## weswife

I live in Pictou County too!!!!! We are going to the WL on Apr. 24 to May 1 !!Then on to the POP for 3 nights! This is the 1st split stay we have done! My family has  5 members. DH, me, DD 21, DD 16 and DS 10. Also DD's cousin 20 is travelling with us! We are getting more excited every day! My DH is not a big traveler but loves disney as much as me! My kids love it too! Its great for DD 16 as she is in a wheelchair and can take part too!!!!

Wishing everyone a wonderful vacation!


----------



## MinnieMommy

2011 Canada Winter Games break

Just curious,

Have any Nova Scotia Disers (outside of Halifax) contacted their local school board rep requesting they reconsider giving the 2 week break in Feb (instead of 1 week in March) to ALL school boards, not just Halifax?


----------



## Applemomma

MinnieMommy said:


> 2011 Canada Winter Games break
> 
> Just curious,
> 
> Have any Nova Scotia Disers (outside of Halifax) contacted their local school board rep requesting they reconsider giving the 2 week break in Feb (instead of 1 week in March) to ALL school boards, not just Halifax?



The Annapolis Valley Board did poll the schools and I believe the PTA's and SAC's about it because there would be some overlap here because some of our venues would be used and possibly some from here would be more able to volunteer. I know they didn't receive enough support for it so they decided to stay with the regular break. 

I know a big issue for some families would have been child care for that extra week. Regular March Break is tough enough and costly enough for some families that doubling it would hurt. Plus I know a lot of parents weren't too sold on the idea of a shortend Christmas Break.


----------



## dennise

Wheezynm - We have one more sleep then 12 days in hopefully sunny weather.   I bet you are counting the days as well.    I'll tell Mickey to expect a wild crowd from NS.  Just kidding.


----------



## weezy26nm

Thanks Dennise! 1 more sleep, that is exciting. It is forecasting 23 and sun for tomorrow and the ten day forecast shows tomorrow as the lowest temp., it is up to 28 by the weekend and sun right through til next week and then some showers for Mon & Tues but still warm. So I think you picked the right time to go. It was nice seeing you last weekend. Have a great trip and can't wait to hear about it when you get back.


----------



## Honeystar120608

Hi all! We live in Dieppe. Been to Disney World the past 2 Decembers. Each time we come home saying we won't go back for a cpl years, cpl months later Im planning our next vacation. We have hopes to go back this September (so not even a year!). Usually we drive and then fly out of portland. But it is such a long drive with a 4 and 5 year old (they were even younger the first vacation!). I do enjoy the shopping and such, but makes for such a long trip. So fingers crossed that we find a cheap airfare out of Moncton. We live less than a 3 min drive fromthe airport. I keep teasing the kids that next time we will just walk to the airport to leave for Disney. 
I am a stay at home Mom, and we don't smoke, drink, or do anything much really. Disney is our addiction. 
I'm ready for some warm weather... snow is almost gone here... Every day I wish I was in Florida. Sigh.


----------



## Kermit257

Hello from Fredericton.  Wife and I have been to WDW twice so far, April 2007 for 10 days and December 2009 for 12 days.  I can say that i am much more addicted then the wife, so it's hard to convince her to do on another trip anytime soon  boo for me.

Just on a side note, in December 2009, wife took 11,700 photos in our 12 days at WDW and i took about 25h of HD video footage.

If anyone has any questions or comments, feel free to ask/write.


----------



## SplashMom

Hi all!!  I'm Barb and I'm from Cape Breton.  We just got back last week and I'm still in my post-vacation depression .  Yesterday, my husband looked up the dates and gave me a countdown for next year so the planning begins again!!  We have been to Disney seven times since 2004 and we absolutely love it.  We have two children, 23 and 20.  Currently they are both in university but one will be graduating in May.  They are also huge Disney addicts.  Since we had to go on March break, they couldn't come with us this year so it was a couples only trip which was very nice!  We stayed at POFQ and loved it.  We have also stayed at Pop, POR, CBR, and AKL.  I would love to try all resorts but the deluxe prices are really over the top, especially when you add our airfare.  I agree that the Halifax prices are too high, but we don't have a lot of options.  It is a 12 hour drive to go to Maine and that is a lot of time, especially for winter driving.  

Next year we will likely go in February so hopefully, it won't be as busy as it was this year.  We have done March break a few times and it has never been as busy as it was this year.  We were fine because, of course, we had a plan, lol, but there were many frustrated families waiting in long lineups.  I love the disboards and I have learned so many tips and tricks.  Now to start planning...hmmmm....where should we stay??


----------



## Honeystar120608

SplashMom said:


> Hi all!!  I'm Barb and I'm from Cape Breton.  We just got back last week and I'm still in my post-vacation depression .  Yesterday, my husband looked up the dates and gave me a countdown for next year so the planning begins again!!  We have been to Disney seven times since 2004 and we absolutely love it.  We have two children, 23 and 20.  Currently they are both in university but one will be graduating in May.  They are also huge Disney addicts.  Since we had to go on March break, they couldn't come with us this year so it was a couples only trip which was very nice!  We stayed at POFQ and loved it.  We have also stayed at Pop, POR, CBR, and AKL.  I would love to try all resorts but the deluxe prices are really over the top, especially when you add our airfare.  I agree that the Halifax prices are too high, but we don't have a lot of options.  It is a 12 hour drive to go to Maine and that is a lot of time, especially for winter driving.
> 
> Next year we will likely go in February so hopefully, it won't be as busy as it was this year.  We have done March break a few times and it has never been as busy as it was this year.  We were fine because, of course, we had a plan, lol, but there were many frustrated families waiting in long lineups.  I love the disboards and I have learned so many tips and tricks.  Now to start planning...hmmmm....where should we stay??



You get me very excited just reading your post.  Doesn't matter how many times, I get palpatations just thinking about going again. We do All Star Movies and LOVE IT! We have 2 small children (4 and 5) and it's SO Disney. They just loved the Toy Story section the first year, and Herbie Love Bug Section last Dec. This year we are just doing whatever is closest. It's all good. They would like 101 Dalmations though. 
We thought about some moderate resorts, but we are so firmiliar with ASmo that it's like our 2nd home. So we are going to stick with that until the kids outgrow it and want something different. 
We can't wait to go alone, but I can't imagine going without the kids. That being said, at this age, we do everything with them. We love doing things with them.


----------



## Honeystar120608

Fundytrail said:


> Did anyone know that the MK Wishes Desert Party was back on! Great way to watch the fireworks at the MK.
> 
> We just booked for April 17th.
> 
> See link for info;
> http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/06/24/disney-debuts-magic-kingdom-wishes-dessert-party/



I dont see where it lists dates for 2010. Nothing until end of Sept is there?  That would be great for our Anniversary.


----------



## Fundytrail

Honeystar120608 said:


> I dont see where it lists dates for 2010. Nothing until end of Sept is there?  That would be great for our Anniversary.



It is now on for April & May for shore, I have booked as have many other see the thread below for lots of info;
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2426884

*UPDATE* All Ears News On Wishes Desert Party;
http://allears.net/tp/mk/dessertparty1.html


----------



## canabrits2

MinnieMommy said:


> 2011 Canada Winter Games break
> 
> Just curious,
> 
> Have any Nova Scotia Disers (outside of Halifax) contacted their local school board rep requesting they reconsider giving the 2 week break in Feb (instead of 1 week in March) to ALL school boards, not just Halifax?



I haven't with Strait School Board.  I don't think they'd listen anyway.  After they said they weren't extending for 2 weeks, I chose to book in May 2011 instead and just pull DD from school.  She's small, it won't hurt.


----------



## dennise

This time tomorrow evening we should be there.   We don't stay on site, but we enjoy every minute of our vacation.    Doing the Hoop-de-doo review on Thursday evening.   Our first Disney dinner show.


----------



## canabrits2

dennise said:


> This time tomorrow evening we should be there.   We don't stay on site, but we enjoy every minute of our vacation.    Doing the Hoop-de-doo review on Thursday evening.   Our first Disney dinner show.



OMG....someone from _here _is _there _right *now*....


----------



## kid@heart2

Its awesome to read the posts on this board...warms my heart to think how happy Disney makes people feel!! After all, you only live once and if Disney can put smiles on people's faces, life's worth living ) (oh gees, doesn't that sound like a Hallmark Greeting card lol)

Seriously though...I look forward to all positive and exciting posts.  Have a great vacation you guys!


----------



## weezy26nm

Our passports came yesterday!


----------



## peigirl

I am Paula and I have lived in PEI for the last 19 years but my heart will always be in Pictou County.  My extended family and inlaws live there.  Spent many summers lazing at The Merb.  I really miss Pictou County pizza (Sam's, Ted's and Acropole).  I am sure that anyone originally from the county who has moved away can relate.

I am somewhat of a Disney nut, always planning my next vacation.  I  had been down 5 times as a teenager (only MK then) and have taken my DH, DD17, DD14 and DS4 3 times.  Our last trip was Dec 11/2008 to Jan 11/2009. Oh yeah, and we always drive,  Actually, I do all the driving as DH thinks the traffic is too busy.

We are hoping to get back in Dec 2011 for another month.

Paula


----------



## Applemomma

weezy26nm said:


> Our passports came yesterday!



Thanks for the reminder! I have mine but I need to get the kids before our fall trip.


----------



## Applemomma

peigirl said:


> We are hoping to get back in Dec 2011 for another month.
> 
> Paula



A month!!! Lucky stiff!

Nice to see all the Islanders on here too....though I'm in the Annapolis Valley I was actually born in Summerside and lived in Travellers Rest for a short time (military dad) and spent a week nearly every summer with a cousin in Stanley Bridge.

By the way spring is officially here....got my first burn in the orchard today....getting a good start on this year's Farmers Tan


----------



## IcePrincess467

I'm Jen from Cape Breton! My DH & I love Disney! We try to go at least once a year (I would love to go more- but money always seems to be an issue- lol) We are heading to Florida in 12 days, it will be my DS(6.5 months) first visit!! Can't wait!

As for the school board giving the 2 weeks off at the end of Feb. I am pretty sure the CBVRSB is considering it. I am a teacher, so I would love to have 2 weeks off in February!


----------



## weezy26nm

Applemomma said:


> Thanks for the reminder! I have mine but I need to get the kids before our fall trip.



They didn't even take the 2 full weeks that they said they would.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Hi, I'm Tina from Charlottetown.  I think my username says it all, I am a Disney Freak (or Disney obsessed...).  Single, but I have a huge family. In about a month, I'll be very depressed as three of my sisters (2 with their families, the other single) will be heading to Orlando. It's been my dream to go with my family, and they never want to travel when I can. "March Break is too busy, it's too cold... Summer's too hot"... etc. So now three of them are travelling without me! It's been tough to help them plan, as they keep coming to me to ask questions. Oh well, what can I do?


----------



## U2FanHfx

Welcome Jen from another Cape Bretoner!  I'm in Halifax now but my parents still live down home.

We are leaving in 7 days for a Wonder cruise followed by Disney World.  Staying at Saratoga Springs this year with our friends.  

Hope you have a great trip!



IcePrincess467 said:


> I'm Jen from Cape Breton! My DH & I love Disney! We try to go at least once a year (I would love to go more- but money always seems to be an issue- lol) We are heading to Florida in 12 days, it will be my DS(6.5 months) first visit!! Can't wait!
> 
> As for the school board giving the 2 weeks off at the end of Feb. I am pretty sure the CBVRSB is considering it. I am a teacher, so I would love to have 2 weeks off in February!


----------



## LuvMyEAR

We certainly can't complain about the weather this wekend, can we???  Don't know about the rest of you, but I am taking great delight in the fact that I can wear shorts on Easter Sunday in Halifax and again in Nov... in WDW!

Hope you are all enjoying the holiday in ways that make you and your families most happy.


----------



## Applemomma

LuvMyEAR said:


> We certainly can't complain about the weather this wekend, can we???  Don't know about the rest of you, but I am taking great delight in the fact that I can wear shorts on Easter Sunday in Halifax and again in Nov... in WDW!
> 
> Hope you are all enjoying the holiday in ways that make you and your families most happy.



We'll be there at about the same time!  I'm hoping to pull together some kind of Dis-meet while we're down there!


----------



## vikkii19

Applemomma said:


> We'll be there at about the same time!  I'm hoping to pull together some kind of Dis-meet while we're down there!



Hi there, looks like we'll be arriving a day later than you. I'm Vicki from Shediac, New Brunswick and since my first official on-site honeymoon trip last year, we're hooked. So we're heading back this year for our 1st year anniversary.


----------



## Tatalee

Oh my heavens! There is an Atlantic thread and I'm only finding it NOW? Never mind the fact that I'm not the most _overly_ active poster outside of the Creative board. 

I'm Tara from Halifax! I'll be 27 until the end of next month (at which time I celebrate my Third Anniversary of being 25!), and I have one adorable - and slightly hyper - seven year old little boy.

Even when I was a little girl, I used to dream of Disney. The family across the street from me had grandparents who lived RIGHT outside of the World; and they would all traipse down there for two weeks every single year! So I grew up watching Disney home movies, and planning my own trip.

And did I EVER plan! 27 whole years of it My boy and I took our first trip to Disney (and both of our first trips EVER) last September with my then 18 year old sister. I'm a compulsive planner, which paid off, since we got to do every single things we wanted with little to no waits. 

My boy and I are getting all booked up and reserved for another trip _this_ September - I got all my dining reservations DONE and got everything I wanted....now I just have to actually book the trip itself  Which I'll be doing tomorrow evening after work!!

Erugh - sorry for the rant!!! It's just so exciting to see people in Atlantic Canada who actually LOVE DISNEY! I swear, no one I've ever met face to face can stand to listen to me talk about it for more then five minutes...so I've been deprived!


----------



## Disney_Mama

Going to San Antonio TX in may   DH just suggested that we make a detour and stop in WDW for a few days.   Keep your fingers crossed that it's not just talk and actually going to happen.  
Going to be flying out of Bangor.  $1100 price difference between Delta and Air Canada.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Disney_Mama:

That's what I'm doing .... Driving from Halifax to Bangor May 22, then next day to Portland to fly to MCO (may 23).   1 week at ALLstars ... then its from MCO to DFW (through Houston) (may 30) ... 8 nights in Abilene ... then its DFW to PWM (June 7).  Drive home on June 8th.


----------



## Sonnyeclipse

I would love to join this thread even though I technically don't live in Atlantic Canada any more.

I was born and raised in Halifax as was my wife and our daughter was 2 when we moved to the US. I am still a Maritimer at heart and we make the drive back to Dartmouth every year, this year for Natal Day.

We are heading back to WDW in December, booked at Saratoga right now but am going to try Beach Club at the 7 month mark. We just booked a 4 day on the Dream in August 2011 and are going to do 3-4 days at WDW around that trip as well.


----------



## Honeystar120608

Disney_Mama said:


> Going to San Antonio TX in may   DH just suggested that we make a detour and stop in WDW for a few days.   Keep your fingers crossed that it's not just talk and actually going to happen.
> Going to be flying out of Bangor.  $1100 price difference between Delta and Air Canada.



AirTran also has good deals, some times cheaper than the other airlines. If you haven't already booked that is.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I booked Airtran from PWM to MCO for less than $400 .. $336 plus taxes and fees for 4 people (one way)

I used Continental for MCO to DFW and DFW to PWM


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Sonnyeclipse ... welcome aboard!


----------



## Honeystar120608

Does anybody know if Teacher's PD Days are the same every year? This year they were at the beginning of Oct, was wondering if it will be the same this October coming up? I would love to tie in our vacation with DS's long weekend. Im seeing I might be able to tie in our Thanksgiving with our trip. Do you know if A) the Canadian Pavillion does anything for our Thanksgiving and B) if they offer free dining, when it is extended until? I have heard October, but the 2nd, the 7th, the 15th? When should I expect it?


----------



## Ted in Halifax

PD days in NS vary by board and even within board (based on Bus Clusters)


----------



## Disney_Mama

I am in shock.....  Flights are booked.  We are leaving from Bangor on May 13th for WDW then on the 17th we leave for San Antonio TX to return to Bangor on the 19th.  Because this is work related for my DH we are flying Delta.  His flight is paid for  and mine in total $530  Staying at SSR while at Disney.  Pinch me!


----------



## Applemomma

Has anyone flown Continental, stopping over in Newark? I'm planing on doing this because it means I can clear customs in Halifax instead of TO or Montreal and the arrival times are great....afternoons. Plus the prices are pretty attractive too.

Anyone got anything good, bad, or indifferent? Ted, you flew them didn't you?


----------



## braddillman

@Applemomma - clearing customs in Halifax is great. I've done it a few times and found it faster than just going through domestic security there. I don't notice much difference between any airlines. I've taken Continental from Halifax to Newark before, no complaints. I've had some pretty serious delays years ago in Newark, but the last 2-3 times they were fine. I think they must've done something to fix the delays. IIRC you have to take a special bus between terminals when you change planes in Newark when flying Continental. I found it kinda confusing, but not terribly so. I expect you'll be fine.


----------



## weezy26nm

dennise said:


> Wheezynm - We have one more sleep then 12 days in hopefully sunny weather.   I bet you are counting the days as well.    I'll tell Mickey to expect a wild crowd from NS.  Just kidding.



Welcome home Dennise!  Hope you had a magical time.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Applemomma:

Brad covers this off quite well.  I always prefer to clear customs in Halifax (even though we got picked for extra screening ...).  

The terminal transfer is what Brad is referred too ...  you arrive at Terminal A and then transfer to Terminal C.  DON'T TAKE THE TRAIN.  Do the bus shuttle  ... this  might take 10 to 20 minutes at Max.  This is simply taking an elevator or stairs down one flight of stairs ,,, its only a few hundred feet from where you get off the YHZ to EWR flight.  ( Look for the Big Sign).  Really simple and staff there will tell you what to do.  

Delays: EWR is known for delays .... mostly are weather related.  So Winter and stormy weather are risks for delays, but Continental is a very large airline and I would say that the trek between YHZ and EWR and vise versa is the leg that would be delayed in bad weather.  That being said, this time of year only severe rain is a threat.  

Having flown from YHZ to EWR to MCO ... I would do it again>  for sure ... price is good.

Other Notes:
EWR  ... eat in Terminal C ... very limited in Terminal A.
Bag Fees:  Pay them online the day before your flight ... saves money and time.  
Bring a good book ... no entertainment on YHZ to EWR and limited options for EWR to MCO.

Any other questions, just send them my way.


----------



## Sonnyeclipse

Just booked a quick trip from May 13 - 17 for my wife and I. It will be our first tirp without kids and we are looking forward to it.

I love having DVC.


----------



## Disney_Mama

Sonnyeclipse said:


> Just booked a quick trip from May 13 - 17 for my wife and I. It will be our first tirp without kids and we are looking forward to it.
> 
> I love having DVC.



Do the kids know yet?


----------



## Sonnyeclipse

Disney_Mama said:


> Do the kids know yet?



Yes, they are fine with it as we just went in January and booked the Disney cruise for next year.


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

Applemomma said:


> Has anyone flown Continental, stopping over in Newark? I'm planing on doing this because it means I can clear customs in Halifax instead of TO or Montreal and the arrival times are great....afternoons. Plus the prices are pretty attractive too.
> 
> Anyone got anything good, bad, or indifferent? Ted, you flew them didn't you?



we did in october both down and back and will this time as well.  the only issue i had was beign in a puddlejumper from hali to newark and the way our seats were we had 17a, 18a and b and c which were acrsss the aisle...we stuck the kids there(2 and 4) cus i didnt want anyone by themselves...altho it caused me a great deal of stress...i wr\orry about everything!  i asked a couple times to change it and got snapped at at both the gate and by the stewardess.  other than that it was a good flight.


----------



## Disney_Mama

Ted in Halifax said:


> Disney_Mama:
> 
> That's what I'm doing .... Driving from Halifax to Bangor May 22, then next day to Portland to fly to MCO (may 23).   1 week at ALLstars ... then its from MCO to DFW (through Houston) (may 30) ... 8 nights in Abilene ... then its DFW to PWM (June 7).  Drive home on June 8th.



Have a great trip.  What is taking you to Texas?


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I have a brother (and his Family) who lives in Abilene Texas ... just a visit!

Ted


----------



## Fundytrail

Our wait is almost over and the DW is bouncing off the walls.
Depart early tomorrow morning for POR.


----------



## Applemomma

Thanks for all your advice on the Continental flights! I'm planning on the flight with the three hour layover to give us some wiggle room in case of delays out of Halifax since November is really a month when anything can happen weather wise.

Any advice on when to buy? Do they typically drop a bit more towards that 90- day mark? The price has come down a bit since I started looking but is just at the top of what I'm comfortable paying now limit.

FundyTrail.....HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

3 hours layover is fine ... this will give you enough time to eat also.  When to buy?  What I do is set my price ... when the tickets match that ... I buy.   I'm not one for last minute buying ... although it would definitely save me money.  I just don't like the uncertainty of losing the flight.

I'm stalking Feb 12 2011 to Feb 27, 2011 airfare (YHZ to MCO) ... if the prices reached 350 CDN with taxes in today ... I would buy them.

Ted


----------



## dennise

For a 4:30 pm direct flight we couldn't pre-clear in Halifax.  We got there at 2:45 and were told Customs was closed that we had to go through two screenings in Halifax and then again in Orlando.   After the first screening we were herded upstairs to a holding room to be patted down and all of our hand luggage gone through.  No explanation other than Customs closes at 5:00.  
After that the trip was great, couldn't aske for better weather.   I want to go back now.


----------



## gilsan

dennise said:


> For a 4:30 pm direct flight we couldn't pre-clear in Halifax.  We got there at 2:45 and were told Customs was closed that we had to go through two screenings in Halifax and then again in Orlando.   After the first screening we were herded upstairs to a holding room to be patted down and all of our hand luggage gone through.  No explanation other than Customs closes at 5:00.
> After that the trip was great, couldn't aske for better weather.   I want to go back now.



Welcome back! 

That sucks about customs. If they close at 5 and you were there before 3 I don't understand why they wouldn't clear you. We fly out at 2:55 next week and I hope we can clear customs in Halifax.


----------



## weezy26nm

Fundytrail said:


> Our wait is almost over and the DW is bouncing off the walls.
> Depart early tomorrow morning for POR.



Have a magical trip.


----------



## oliver6644

How did I miss this thread?? My name is Oliver from St. John's, Newfoundland and I'm a Disney-aholic!! Have been going every year for the past 7 years. Was staying off site until last year when I stayed at SSR and I'll never stay off site again. Will be staying at BWV this time around. Anyone stay there yet?? pro's vs. cons?? Also will be doing a few rounds of golf while I'm down there,so if anyone is looking for a fellow Maritimer to tee it up with let me know.


----------



## Applemomma

dennise said:


> For a 4:30 pm direct flight we couldn't pre-clear in Halifax.  We got there at 2:45 and were told Customs was closed that we had to go through two screenings in Halifax and then again in Orlando.   After the first screening we were herded upstairs to a holding room to be patted down and all of our hand luggage gone through.  No explanation other than Customs closes at 5:00.
> After that the trip was great, couldn't aske for better weather.   I want to go back now.





gilsan said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> That sucks about customs. If they close at 5 and you were there before 3 I don't understand why they wouldn't clear you. We fly out at 2:55 next week and I hope we can clear customs in Halifax.



 What time does customs open!? Our flight will probably be at 6:30 am....I didn't realize they kept bankers hours!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Last time we arrived at 4:30am checked in and went through security at 5:00 am.  You could go earlier .... but remember this.  Anything you buy (to eat) after you get through security is expensive.  So eat before you get to the airport (or before you pass security)


----------



## Disney_Mama

oliver6644 said:


> How did I miss this thread?? My name is Oliver from St. John's, Newfoundland and I'm a Disney-aholic!! Have been going every year for the past 7 years. Was staying off site until last year when I stayed at SSR and I'll never stay off site again. Will be staying at BWV this time around. Anyone stay there yet?? pro's vs. cons?? Also will be doing a few rounds of golf while I'm down there,so if anyone is looking for a fellow Maritimer to tee it up with let me know.



Welcome.  

We stayed at BWV back in 2006 and loved it.  The hallways are quite long but that was not such a big deal for us.  We loved the pool and being on the boardwalk was fun.
Have fun golfing.  DH and I went without the kids a couple of years ago and golfed every day.  A couple of tips if you have never golfed at Disney or Florida for the mater.  Don't go looking for lost balls.  Keep all your food and personal items locked up while not in use.  The raccoons will come right into your cart and take off with whatever they can get their little paws on.  Then try and figure out if they can eat it once they are in the woods.  
These guys are in the woods.




and these guys are in the water





We never felt unsafe because of these guys.  Such a beautiful course and everyone we got paired with was fun and interesting to talk to.  
Have an amazing trip.


----------



## oliver6644

Disney_Mama said:


> Welcome.
> 
> We stayed at BWV back in 2006 and loved it.  The hallways are quite long but that was not such a big deal for us.  We loved the pool and being on the boardwalk was fun.
> Have fun golfing.  DH and I went without the kids a couple of years ago and golfed every day.  A couple of tips if you have never golfed at Disney or Florida for the mater.  Don't go looking for lost balls.  Keep all your food and personal items locked up while not in use.  The raccoons will come right into your cart and take off with whatever they can get their little paws on.  Then try and figure out if they can eat it once they are in the woods.
> These guys are in the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these guys are in the water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We never felt unsafe because of these guys.  Such a beautiful course and everyone we got paired with was fun and interesting to talk to.
> Have an amazing trip.



I don't think I'll mind the long hallways either as I spend 4-5 hrs a day walking. Thanks for the tips on the golf critters and things. Lucky for me I don't lose too many balls.


----------



## Charleyann

Hi, I am Charleyann and DS son 14 years old love Disney. We have been 8 times. This year we discovered cruising and love it more then the parks now. At least for the moment. We'll see after we miss our first Christmas away from Disney since 2005!

So this Christmas we are doing two cruises.  One Disney and One Carnival. (I love Carnival too!) The two can't be compared....Two different experiences that both my son and I love !

We are going Starting with a Christmas Cruise on Carnival on Dec 21/2010  to Aruba, Grand Turk, Dominican Republic, Ocho Rios, and  Curacoa

Then Disney Cruise to Nassau and Castaway Cay !!!!!

So excited , can't wait .....Flights booked out of Moncton on Continental for Dec. 19th for $290 !!!!!

Charleyann


----------



## canabrits2

Applemomma said:


> Thanks for all your advice on the Continental flights! I'm planning on the flight with the three hour layover to give us some wiggle room



That's good layover time.  It's been my experience a few times flying Continenental through Newark that security in Newark is AWFUL.  It's a better experience now that you can clear customs in Halifax but it's still a bigger ordeal than I find at other airports.


----------



## LuvMyEAR

I deliberately booked this airline, having flown with them many times before. I really like Continental, although their baggage charge - not so much! Being able to clear customs in Halifax is the BIG plus for us, as we are travelling with a couple young'uns.  Our last trip seemed like it allowed plenty of time between flights, but not enough time to drag, flying through Montreal and returning through Toronto. Picture a group of 8, ages 3 - 89, literally sprinting/wheeling as fast as we could. Some lucky individuals were able to snag some Tim Hortons sandwiches, which were shared with the group as supper AFTER boarding. We barely arrived at our gates both times at "final boarding" announcement.

Hey, I don't like to sit around an airport anymore than the next guy, but we felt we were cutting things way too close for comfort. I don't mind clearing customs in Halifax on our return, as long as we can do the same on departure!


----------



## LuvMyEAR

OK, call me crazy, others have! I am stoked that today marked our 200 days before departure milestone, which means tomorrow we slip UNDER the 200 day count. Yes, we do pay attention to those milestones. They are what help us get through April snows, and keep us focused on the good things in life. I loved reading about Seaworld & Busch Gardens, and now WDW's offer of free tickets for stranded European travellers. What a great gesture. Wish Disney had done it first, but kudos to them for jumping on the bandwagon. My heart goes out to folks who've been stranded by the volcanic cloud. 

Yes, really. Having extra "vacation days" seems like everyone's dream, but economic reality can definitely bite. Gettimg a break on entertainment for your family for a few more days might just take the edge off someone's anxiety at overspending on extra hotel, food, and other costs, while possibly losing income for the duration. Good for ALL the companies which are trying to help travellers over this hump. I hope some extra "magical memories" can be made during an extremely inconvenient time. It is not a situation I'd wish for my family! Here's to everyone making it home safely and being able to enjoy their unplanned bonus days.


----------



## Applemomma

LuvMyEAR said:


> OK, call me crazy, others have! I am stoked that today marked our 200 days before departure milestone, which means tomorrow we slip UNDER the 200 day count. Yes, we do pay attention to those milestones. They are what help us get through April snows, and keep us focused on the good things in life.



Only 4 more days and I hit that same milestone! And I started counting at 400 plus!!! You're right...it's definitley what keeps me going!

Thanks for the feedback on Continental too


----------



## CharAnn76

Hi...I'm from St. John's, Newfoundland.  Heading back to WDW this August.
As you can see from my sig I've been many times but this is my 2nd time onsite and 1st time at AKL...can't wait.  Heads up - AC has an amazing seat sale on now - $149 ea. way from YYT to MCO...$427 taxes in return...amazing. See ya real soon!


----------



## Cynsational

Our flight leaves at 6 a.m. from Moncton (so I believe we're supposed to be there by 4 or something - although last time I flew domestic, no one even started working until almost 5:00). To the best of my knowledge, we need to go through customs in Newark and we only have 1 hour and 23 minutes to make our connection. We're leaving in 6 days and I'm a ball of nerves about the flights, customs, security and connections, especially after getting up in the middle of the night with a 4 year old and dragging all our luggage and her carseat through Newark.

Any tips? This is our very first trip.


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

We flew from Moncton and connected in Newark.  Our experience was great - no hastles at all.  For a 6am flight we arived at 4am - were able to check our bags at 430pm and relaxed while we waited for the airport to wake up.  No restaurant service that early - so be prepared for some quit time.

Negotiating through Newark was a breeze - much easier than out times through Montreal or Toronto.  You will clear customs in Newark - but again - we had no delays at all.

The only issue we had was that Newark is notorious for delays - so while we made it to our flight on time - we had t wait on the tarmac for 30-45 minutes - but we still managed to arrive in Orlando on-time


----------



## Cynsational

DisneyRookie2007 said:


> We flew from Moncton and connected in Newark.  Our experience was great - no hastles at all.  For a 6am flight we arived at 4am - were able to check our bags at 430pm and relaxed while we waited for the airport to wake up.  No restaurant service that early - so be prepared for some quit time.
> 
> Negotiating through Newark was a breeze - much easier than out times through Montreal or Toronto.  You will clear customs in Newark - but again - we had no delays at all.
> 
> The only issue we had was that Newark is notorious for delays - so while we made it to our flight on time - we had t wait on the tarmac for 30-45 minutes - but we still managed to arrive in Orlando on-time



Ack! Less than 2 days until we leave!

Do you remember if you flew into and out of the same terminal? Did you need to take any transportation to another area to clear customs?


----------



## webworm

Allegiant has fares for $20.00 southbound from Bangor in May and June and $60.00 on the northbound trip. Total with taxes is $111.38.


----------



## MickeyLover20

Hi,  I'm from Miramichi, NB...I can't believe I found an Atlantic Canada thread.  We are going in December and I can't wait!  It will be our little girl's first visit, she turns 2 3 weeks before we go.


----------



## sympatico

Hi, I'm from the Shelburne County area in NS, right on the southern tip.  We've been to Disney many times, and have done many connection scenarios but like the Washington connection best, although we couldn't come back through there in March when we were down, had to go through Chicago.
This fall my son and another family are planning to drive down in Oct. I told them I'd fly down and meet them there. 
Anyone got any tips for the drive down.  We did it once when the kids were little about 17 years ago but have flown since.


----------



## Applemomma

sympatico said:


> Hi, I'm from the Shelburne County area in NS, right on the southern tip.  We've been to Disney many times, and have done many connection scenarios but like the Washington connection best, although we couldn't come back through there in March when we were down, had to go through Chicago.
> This fall my son and another family are planning to drive down in Oct. I told them I'd fly down and meet them there.
> Anyone got any tips for the drive down.  We did it once when the kids were little about 17 years ago but have flown since.



Hi!! Small world! I lived in Birchtown nearly 30 years ago (gasp!) while my dad was stationed in Shelburne!

Can I ask why you like Washington the best? I'm still waffling about which airline to book with and the connection has a lot to do with my decision making!


----------



## sympatico

Applemomma said:


> Hi!! Small world! I lived in Birchtown nearly 30 years ago (gasp!) while my dad was stationed in Shelburne!
> 
> Can I ask why you like Washington the best? I'm still waffling about which airline to book with and the connection has a lot to do with my decision making!



We like Washington because it's basically half way there so no back tracking to Toronto or where ever and when you get off the plane you don't leave security. The terminal is a long corridor with gates and fast food/shops etc so you just have to walk to your gate.  No having to go through security again and no buses like in Newark.
That is using United Airlines.


----------



## LuvMyEAR

Great news for all of us Nov-travelling compulsives who pounce on every new factoid!  I am keeping my fingers & toes crossed that the Osborne Lights will star before Nov 19 again this year. We have seen them several times and couldn't wait to experience them with our entire family in 2008. Of course, that was the year they didn't start until Nov 20, just a few days after we came home.

Last year the start date was moved back to Nov 10 again, so I am hoping for the best.

Tomorrow we are gathering to look at the hours and maybe select a date for MVMCP.


----------



## sympatico

LuvMyEAR said:


> Great news for all of us Nov-travelling compulsives who pounce on every new factoid!  I am keeping my fingers & toes crossed that the Osborne Lights will star before Nov 19 again this year. We have seen them several times and couldn't wait to experience them with our entire family in 2008. Of course, that was the year they didn't start until Nov 20, just a few days after we came home.
> 
> Last year the start date was moved back to Nov 10 again, so I am hoping for the best.
> 
> Tomorrow we are gathering to look at the hours and maybe select a date for MVMCP.



We're hoping for the same thing this year with the Osborne Lights. We've been fortunate to see them two different years and thought last year we would miss them but as you said they moved the date back to the 10th. Another family trip this year with some newbies and hope we'll be able to see them before we leave for home on Nov. 14th


----------



## Macduffy

MickeyLover20 said:


> Hi,  I'm from Miramichi, NB...I can't believe I found an Atlantic Canada thread.  We are going in December and I can't wait!  It will be our little girl's first visit, she turns 2 3 weeks before we go.



I'm originally from the Miramichi! but living in Fredericton now. We flew out of Bangor. We took our son when he was 19 months old. He LOVED it - don't let anyone tell you she's too young to go. There is so much for them to do and see.

Have fun!!!!


----------



## LuvMyEAR

No such thing as the wrong age to enjoy WDW. I had the great fortune to be there with my DGS when he was 8 months old. He may not remember but the memories of that time are among MY most magical ones - ever! It was also very special to watch my 89 yr old DM's amazement on her very first trip.

Still no Osborne Lights dates posted. Not sure if I am happy, because at least I still have hope, or just anxious to know for sure. 

Sounds like there are a number of us going this November. Our dates are Nov 6 - 20. How about yours?


----------



## sympatico

Tentative dates are Oct 24-Nov 14 .


----------



## Ted in Halifax

We saw Osborne Festival of Lights in Nov 2009 ... loved it.  If the kids didn't have a 2 week break in Feb 2011, I would go in November.   

As it stands now .. Feb 12, 2011 to Feb 27, 2011

Ted


----------



## vikkii19

We're there November 11-20. I can't wait, I just booked the platinum plan for 1 night to take advantage of many tours, V&A's, recreation activities and a fireworks cruise. 

Too bad I didn't think about this on our honeymoon trip last year.


----------



## Applemomma

vikkii19 said:


> We're there November 11-20. I can't wait, I just booked the platinum plan for 1 night to take advantage of many tours, V&A's, recreation activities and a fireworks cruise.
> 
> Too bad I didn't think about this on our honeymoon trip last year.



We're at AKL alomost the same dates you are! Perhaps we'll have a dismeet! Check out my pretrip report in my signature if you're interested


----------



## LuvMyEAR

A sentimental day in history, because it was Mothers' Day 1994 when we entered our first park, on our very first family trip to WDW. At that time, it was MGM Studios and all mother's were greeted at the entrance by a smiling castmember who presented us with a carnation corsage. Not sure why we chose the Studios over MK, but likely because we'd read advice about the crowd levels on each park. Yes, I was a planner, even back then. It was a magical day, and a totally magical trip.


----------



## PhotobearSam

Hey guys,


Dh and I met in Ottawa but I convinced him to move here to my hometown. We own a motel and chalet business. We don't have kids but we have 4 cats.

His first trip to WDW was in 2001 and we have been going about once a year since (sometimes twice)


We usually drive cause we stay a month in total (2 weeks at Disney and 2 weeks with my Mom in Port Charlotte)

We usually stay off-site in condos unless it's a very short stay like the 2 nights we went in Feb 2010. We stayed at Pop.

Nice to see more people from the east coast.



Edited to add: Our next trip is supposed to be 2 weeks at the start of December with friends....I week on-site at Carribean Resort and 1 week off-site at a condo to do others things in Orlando.


----------



## LuvMyEAR

We've been a pretty quiet bunch lately,  but live just keeps s
getting in the way of posting at times, doesn't it? We must all be getting ready for summer! Of course, that doesn't stop me from checking the Disboards for any news on the Osborne Lights date for 2010. I saw a few references to Nov 8, but can't find anything offical on any Disney websites.

Aside from that, it's all about work...housework...yardwork...and praying for better weather through our short summer season than we had last year. Of course, I'll just dream about sunny skies and WDW if things get gray in NS.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

LuvMyEAR I know all about it! I check a few sections of the DIS regularly, but don't post as often because I'm quite busy. I'm excited to be going back in July though! 8 days at All Star Movies with a friend. Then my sister flies down to meet us and we'll have 3 nights at the Grand Floridian!!! It's been my dream to stay there, well, almost as long as I've been dreaming about WDW. We got the fabulous 40% off code, and then because we're splitting 3 ways, it's about $100 each a night.  For me, I normally go solo, so it's crazy to think that I'm actually paying less for the GF than I've paid to go March Break at a value.


----------



## Tinkershelly

I've been checking Continental for flights out of Halifax, well I'm always checking for flights , and they have some really great prices from now until December.  Right now September is showing lots of availability for Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday departures, 7 days for $271 ($373 inc tax).  I was interested in 10 day trips for $285 ($388 inc tax).  These are final prices, taxes in, Canadian dollars.  

Makes a person want to go just to take advantage of good flights and free dining.  I'm hoping things will line up for me and I can take my own advice!

Search this calendar for flights and prices.  http://www.continental.com/web/en-US/apps/booking/flight/fareCalendar.aspx


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Tinkershelly:

In Dec 2009 I secured  March 16 to March 29th 2010 for $223 .. worked out to $329 cdn per person (4 people).  Remember to select Canada as your point of origin .... so that the cost is converted to CDN dollars.  Sometimes $CDN comes in lower than $US.   

Ted


----------



## Honeystar120608

I was wondering if you guys could give me some advice. We are headed down to portland Oct 1 to fly out Oct 2. I will have the money for airfare mid August. That is about 6 weeks off from when we need to fly out. I am nervous about waiting that long, but right now the flights are not at a good price...so perhaps waiting is better anyway? Can anybody give me some advice to soften my worry?


----------



## PhotobearSam

vikkii19 said:


> We're there November 11-20. I can't wait, I just booked the platinum plan for 1 night to take advantage of many tours, V&A's, recreation activities and a fireworks cruise.
> 
> Too bad I didn't think about this on our honeymoon trip last year.




Vikki.....I'm in Shediac too....Nice to meet you....Well, our business is in Shediac but we live in Barachois....Small world.


----------



## vikkii19

PhotobearSam said:


> Vikki.....I'm in Shediac too....Nice to meet you....Well, our business is in Shediac but we live in Barachois....Small world.



I'm actually from Barachois, but live in Scoudouc now. My mom still lives there. Really small world.


----------



## dennise

Photobearsam,  How is the scrapbooking coming along?   I have been looking to see more pages.


----------



## PhotobearSam

dennise said:


> Photobearsam,  How is the scrapbooking coming along?   I have been looking to see more pages.





I have only made 2 more layouts but that will be it till the fall because we opened Our motel for the summer and I am here 12-15 hrs a day, 7 days a week till October 15th....But I will post the 2 layouts soon.


----------



## Honeystar120608

vikkii19 said:


> I'm actually from Barachois, but live in Scoudouc now. My mom still lives there. Really small world.



Just wanted to say Hi, I am in Dieppe.  My family has a cottage out in Grand Barachois.  The power of Disney lol


----------



## PhotobearSam

Honeystar120608 said:


> Just wanted to say Hi, I am in Dieppe.  My family has a cottage out in Grand Barachois.  The power of Disney lol



My brother owns the grocery store in Barachois (It was my parents till a few years ago)

Nice to see locals on here. We have to get a DIS meet in the fall.....Would be nice to meet you all.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Honeystar120608 said:


> I was wondering if you guys could give me some advice. We are headed down to portland Oct 1 to fly out Oct 2. I will have the money for airfare mid August. That is about 6 weeks off from when we need to fly out. I am nervous about waiting that long, but right now the flights are not at a good price...so perhaps waiting is better anyway? Can anybody give me some advice to soften my worry?



I think in mid August you could get a good price on airfare from PWM.   Just check with booking buddy or specifically with the airlines websites.  Worse case .. you could drive 2 more hours to get to Manchester or Logan if something weird happened with prices.  Stop worrying ..


----------



## Tinkershelly

Ted in Halifax said:


> I think in mid August you could get a good price on airfare from PWM.   Just check with booking buddy or specifically with the airlines websites.  Worse case .. you could drive 2 more hours to get to Manchester or Logan if something weird happened with prices.  Stop worrying ..



We've never flown out of Portland but I agree with Ted, there's nothing to worry about.  Keep checking the airlines on their websites and I also use Expedia.  If the flights are too pricey now you aren't going to want to book now anyway so there's no point in worrying about the prices going up in the short term.  Some airlines have a bit of a salefrom 4-8 weeks out to try to fill the plane up so this may work for you!  

Good luck.


----------



## buxomlisa

HI everyone, I'm from New Brunswick! I'm planning my first trip to disney world for the first week of december. I'm going with my cousin and some friends.  We are getting really excited and its still like 5 1/2 months away!! 

We also plan on doing universal too. we're going to be there probably from dec 1-8 as it seems the cheapest right now.  we found some good deals leaving from halifax for hotel and flight for under $600 pp. these are for hotels just outside of disney.  

Has anyone stayed outside of disney? Its alot cheaper then the disney hotels.  

Any tips for a first timer would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## pooksma

New Brunswicker here. Wondering if any other crazy Maritimers will be there for Christmas? We are arriving Dec. 25th and staying until Dec 28, then off on our Family Cruise!


----------



## dennise

Buxomlisa:  We have always stayed off site.   You can do this very reasonably.    What we never had we can't miss.    We like to do other than go to Disney.   Going for a few days in September and may spend a coup le nof nights on site as the rates are reasonable then.    We like to shop,  play mini-golf and just sightsee, when staying off site you don't have to fight  Disney traffic to  get to other places.    Still love Disney.  I found our first trip very overwhelming, tried to do a lot in 9 days.


----------



## SplashMom

Welcome to the Disboards!  We were just there in March and are planning another trip in August for free dining.  This time we are driving from Cape Breton (crazy--I know!!).  We have done the drive before and are looking forward to it.  There are lots of deals and lots of info...you just have to decide what you are looking for.  The information is overwhelming, as is the size of Disney.  It's hard to imagine until you have been there.  Just make sure that you know the things you absolutely must do, and then enjoy everything else.  Ask lots of questions...there is nothing we like more than answering Disney questions!!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

SplashMom said:


> This time we are driving from Cape Breton (crazy--I know!!).



WOW!  I was talking with a friend about a trip down, and he won't fly. We were thinking about driving down from PEI. Have you done the drive before? How long does it take you to drive? I'd be curious to know the route you take, for future reference, just in case!


----------



## Applemomma

Okay talk me down!!!

I'm panicking now because looking at airfare out of Halifax on Continental for November the price has suddenly jumped $100 while I was sitting on my butt hoping it would drop $100!!

Am I sunk or is there a hope in h-e-double hockey sticks that airfare will go down again 60-90 days out?!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

SplashMom - I would like to hear your driving plans too.

Applemomma - don't worry ... ticket sales should occur in the summer.  Continental is great, but also check US Airways (they are new to Halifax), plus United, AC, westjet, delta.  I think a summer sale is very likely.


----------



## Applemomma

Ted in Halifax said:


> Applemomma - don't worry ... ticket sales should occur in the summer.  Continental is great, but also check US Airways (they are new to Halifax), plus United, AC, westjet, delta.  I think a summer sale is very likely.



Thank you Ted....if you were in front of me I'd hug you


----------



## mfgs7

I have drove 6 times from PEI. Five times return and the last one we flew from Portland one way and drove back in a rental to Portland and then home in our car. We used to take an alt route around all the cities but stopped as the trucks were taking that route over and found it just as easy to stick with I 95 all the way. The route has changed a bit with the GPS, only for the better. The only downside to I 95 and the cities is the tolls. Close to $40 one way, and all on the same driving day. We always stop in the evening and leave between 6 and 7 the next day. So you end up with two long days on the road and one short one. We have in the past pushed it with one overnight stop but that is too long with young kids to be on the road. I love to drive and it is one of the best parts of my trip so the bigger and busier the roads the better. If you have any questions about the drive let me know and I can try and answer them for you.


----------



## PhotobearSam

We avoid the 95 like the plague...too much traffic. We take the 84 to the 81 and take the more peaceful and less stressful drive down the 81 and we then get onto the 95 by taking the 64 across.....Love this one much better. The hotels are cheaper, the drive is less stressful and for us takes about the same amount of time. 


I would just hate the traffic around the big cities...I think the traffic around Hartford is bad enough. LOL


----------



## SplashMom

The last time we drove straight down the I95 and had no problems at all.  We are planning the same this time.  We took five days going down but we stopped a lot and did a some sightseeing/shopping on the way.  We spent a half day in Washington DC as well.  We don't like driving more than 10 hours a day so we plan to do the same this time.  For us, the drive is part of the vacation.  We may look at some alternate routes but the I95 worked out fine.  We don't stop so much on the way home but it still took four days.  It is about 37 hours of driving, not counting any stops/meals, etc.  Great way to see places and have the freedom to stop and start whenever we liked.  Can't wait!!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Wow! I had not realized so many people drove from around here. Maybe one day, I think it would be fun, mostly because I try to make a drive part of the vacation too. If I were not a teacher I would love to do it in the winter, mostly to see the weather change along the way, snow and cold, and then less and less and warmer and warmer etc. 

I'm assuming that the tolls were mostly between NB and Washington DC? I drove to DC for March break, (Well, I was a passenger) and we spent almost $70 in tolls return.


----------



## Fundytrail

We drive down three times and that was twice too often  I found the 84/81 a more relaxing and scenic drive that the I95.

We plan to fly again next April if we get a Pin or some other discount


----------



## dennise

Fundytrail:  You must be going soon after us.   We plan on oging at the end of March.    Have you booked air yet?   I keep watching, but haven't seen anything reasonable yet.    We booked in November last year and got pretty good prices.


----------



## Fundytrail

dennise said:


> Fundytrail:  You must be going soon after us.   We plan on oging at the end of March.    Have you booked air yet?   I keep watching, but haven't seen anything reasonable yet.    We booked in November last year and got pretty good prices.



No we have not booked air yet, as with you we got great price on air in November, but as you I have been on the watch.


----------



## dennise

Finally getting dates finalized for next April.   Jus booked our return flights with WJ for $219. + taxeach($492.)    It is a direct flight at a good time.   Gives us one day to rest before going back to work.  That isn't too bad.   Now to find a good seat sale to go.   Looking for April 12 or 13.


----------



## buxomlisa

anybody going in december?  when do you think the best time is to book flight and hotel?? I've been watching prices and on expedia, they've gone up $100, do you think they'll drop down in price again in the next month or so? thanks


----------



## Honeystar120608

buxomlisa said:


> anybody going in december?  when do you think the best time is to book flight and hotel?? I've been watching prices and on expedia, they've gone up $100, do you think they'll drop down in price again in the next month or so? thanks



I can only really speak of our experience last year. We fly our of Portland, and got our tickets in August. In July the prices were cheaper than August and where Dec is a vacationing month, if it were me I wouldn't bet the prices going down too much. This being said, for Canadian airlines, I remember in September (which seems like a low travel season) West Jet came out with some deals that stretched into Dec perhaps. 
Sorry, not a huge help, hopefully someone with better experience can help you better.


----------



## Fundytrail

We plan to wait until August after Disney has releases their 2011 Resort rate.

Hope this does not bite us with air fare rates, we may need a little pixie dust


----------



## Tinkershelly

buxomlisa said:


> anybody going in december?  when do you think the best time is to book flight and hotel?? I've been watching prices and on expedia, they've gone up $100, do you think they'll drop down in price again in the next month or so? thanks



Depending on when you're travelling in Deceber, Westjet has their direct flights from Halifax on Saturdays starting Dec. 11th.  One way flights are  $254.


----------



## weswife

We are watching for seat sales too!!!!! I always try for direct and keep it around the $500 mark. We are a family of 5 and our DD is in a wheelchair so it makes it easier for us! We always go the last of Apr. for 2011 I am thinking Dec.!!!!!! We have never seen the xmas decoarations! I bet its beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## sprmom

I know there were a few threads about the Halifax School Board break, I am considering sneaking in another trip. We will do Harry Potter at Universal and some shopping plus a bit of Disney. If anyone sees any airline specials let me know. I prefer not to drive to Portland/Bangor in the winter.  I see there are limited choices now, it seems the charter flights have not started yet. Last year, the direct flights didnt even begin until Feb 14th. Also considering Advantage Vacation Homes for our stay, any input from other who have booked with them would be appreciated.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

You are correct, no flight sales (below say $500 taxes in) have been evident yet.   I suspect that we may need to wait until early December to see some of the american carriers to show their discounts.  Who know .... I'm still seeing great fares for November out of the US, but nothing for February.

I also suspect that everyone is looking to leave Sat Feb 12th or the 13th and then return on the 26th or 27th.  Their return date collides with the University break return date. 

I think I may change my strategy to leave Feb 15th (plus or minus a day) and then return Feb 23 or 24th (or jump to March 1).

Ted


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

sprmom said:


> I know there were a few threads about the Halifax School Board break, I am considering sneaking in another trip. We will do Harry Potter at Universal and some shopping plus a bit of Disney. If anyone sees any airline specials let me know. I prefer not to drive to Portland/Bangor in the winter.  I see there are limited choices now, it seems the charter flights have not started yet. Last year, the direct flights didnt even begin until Feb 14th. Also considering Advantage Vacation Homes for our stay, any input from other who have booked with them would be appreciated.



were leaving the 11th going til the 25th(so dd can recoup and be back for the 28th), we snagged tix last week via airtransat for 311 pp direct and return.  total for four people taxes in was 2154ish?  that was the best i had seen so we booked it.  us airways was cheaper but the price has started sneaking up.


----------



## Applemomma

Score!! Got my flights to Orlando out of Halifax on Continental last night for $273 ($375 taxes in)! That works out to be less then when we flew out ouf Portland in '07 when you add in the cost of the drive and hotel to go down!

Pays to keep checking! Especially late in the evening mid week!

Now if the "one who's not invited" manages to not have a hissy fit when he finds out this is reality I'll be even happier .....


----------



## sprmom

Have they posted rates for Feb yet and are your flights direct or how many stops?


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Applemomma said:


> Score!! Got my flights to Orlando out of Halifax on Continental last night for $273 ($375 taxes in)! That works out to be less then when we flew out ouf Portland in '07 when you add in the cost of the drive and hotel to go down!
> 
> Pays to keep checking! Especially late in the evening mid week!
> 
> Now if the "one who's not invited" manages to not have a hissy fit when he finds out this is reality I'll be even happier .....



What Dates?


----------



## Applemomma

sprmom said:


> Have they posted rates for Feb yet and are your flights direct or how many stops?





Ted in Halifax said:


> What Dates?



Sorry! In my excitement I guess I could have been clearer 

The dates are for Nov 10-17 on Continental, one stop. They had been fluctuating anywhere between $513 and $421 plus taxes for awhile. I was hoping for around $400 taxes in but wasn't really expecting to get it. It's stopping over in Newark but I've picked a flight that's got a 3 hr layover so hopefully if we're delayed out of Halifax we'll have the time to make it up.

It pays to clear your internet history! I went on first and it was $513, cleared my history and bam...$273.


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

sprmom said:


> Have they posted rates for Feb yet and are your flights direct or how many stops?



 i used the flightnetwork.com website to find our tickets.  it offeres you up several airline prices at once, i found it a few months ago on the eastlink home page.  as for resort prices for disney no it's not available yet, i booked cus im a dvc member.  



fyi for us hrsb parents, the second week has presidents day falling in it and is a major break week in the us, so from what i've read its gonna be busy that week.


----------



## Tinkershelly

Applemomma said:


> Score!! Got my flights to Orlando out of Halifax on Continental last night for $273 ($375 taxes in)! That works out to be less then when we flew out ouf Portland in '07 when you add in the cost of the drive and hotel to go down!
> 
> Pays to keep checking! Especially late in the evening mid week!
> 
> Now if the "one who's not invited" manages to not have a hissy fit when he finds out this is reality I'll be even happier .....




That is a great price.  I'm looking for something similar but for Dec.1.  I'll keep looking daily (or perhaps multiple times a day ) to see if my flights have any movement, too .  I'm quite comfortable with Continental and they had great prices for early December a couple of months ago, but I hadn't completely convinced a certain someone to go at that time.  Now I have booked POP with Free Dining so flights are a must!


----------



## Tinkershelly

Looks like airfares for most flights on most airlines going from Halifax to Orlando are ~460 taxes in for the second and third weeks of November.  Just trying to be patient for December 1st.......


----------



## tillytinkerbell

Anyone heading down in the next little while for free dining?  We are around a month away and very excited.  Nervous about the heat though.  We've had a small taste of the heat/humidity here the last couple of weeks, but I know it will be worse down there.

Good thing it isn't our first trip and we won't be afraid to miss something.  Guess we'll just have to stay in as much a/c as possible.  Really looking forward to free dining!


----------



## Charleyann

Tinkershelly said:


> Looks like airfares for most flights on most airlines going from Halifax to Orlando are ~460 taxes in for the second and third weeks of November.  Just trying to be patient for December 1st.......



Check Moncton with Continental. I am leaving December 23 and got it for 263.00 (one way). That was booked a couple of months ago....
Charleyann


----------



## Charleyann

buxomlisa said:


> HI everyone, I'm from New Brunswick! I'm planning my first trip to disney world for the first week of december. I'm going with my cousin and some friends.  We are getting really excited and its still like 5 1/2 months away!!
> 
> We also plan on doing universal too. we're going to be there probably from dec 1-8 as it seems the cheapest right now.  we found some good deals leaving from halifax for hotel and flight for under $600 pp. these are for hotels just outside of disney.
> 
> Has anyone stayed outside of disney? Its alot cheaper then the disney hotels.
> 
> Any tips for a first timer would be greatly appreciated![/Q
> 
> 
> I booked Best Western through Maritime Travel for $49 night Canadian. They have free shuttles to Disney , Universal and Seaworld. Beautiful spot and kids eat free. Microwaves and fridges, coffee pots in the room. 3 miles to Disney. Lots of food establishments within walking. Walgreen in parking lot. Pizza Hut and grocery store and restaurant onsite. Three pools, mini golf ( free) arcades and lots of other stuff to do. Stayed here three times !!!!
> 
> Charleyann


----------



## DisneyFreak06

tillytinkerbell said:


> Anyone heading down in the next little while for free dining?  We are around a month away and very excited.  Nervous about the heat though.  We've had a small taste of the heat/humidity here the last couple of weeks, but I know it will be worse down there.
> 
> Good thing it isn't our first trip and we won't be afraid to miss something.  Guess we'll just have to stay in as much a/c as possible.  Really looking forward to free dining!



I got a code for free QSDP and I'm leaving next Sunday! I'm so excited! I went last summer, and most days I didn't find the heat to be a problem. I found this last little bit here harder to bear than the Florida heat!  Not that I found it hard to bear, I just found it hotter. I love the heat!


----------



## buxomlisa

charleyann,  I actually booked aircanada from halifax for $500 pp taxes in.  Going to be staying at a disney hotel because I got the free dining, so it was the same price to stay at disney than outside of disney!  Staying at pop century from nov.30-dec.7


----------



## Charleyann

buxomlisa said:


> charleyann,  I actually booked aircanada from halifax for $500 pp taxes in.  Going to be staying at a disney hotel because I got the free dining, so it was the same price to stay at disney than outside of disney!  Staying at pop century from nov.30-dec.7



Awesome deals....Good eating? Le Celliers and Spirit of Aloha !!!! Loved those and prime time Cafe.... Also like Park Fare !!!!  

I'd better stop. .....LOL !

Charleynn


----------



## tillytinkerbell

DisneyFreak06 said:


> I got a code for free QSDP and I'm leaving next Sunday! I'm so excited! I went last summer, and most days I didn't find the heat to be a problem. I found this last little bit here harder to bear than the Florida heat!  Not that I found it hard to bear, I just found it hotter. I love the heat!



DH and I keep going out for walks in the heat and humidity, saying that it will be hotter in Disney.  But I think we also get a lot a heat and humid times here that we can bear.  I was on the Island twice over the last week or so...Taylor Swift and Regis and Kelly...hot and humid for both.  Heading for a week of camping in Darnley Point next weekend...hoping it's hot and humid for that!  Then another week and a half and we are off to WDW!!

Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## webworm

Any Maritime friends that might want to fly out of Manchester VT with Southwest there are flights midweek (Tue/Wed) for $69.00 one way or $159.40 return incl taxes. There are 3 nonstop flights each day. Here is a sample below.

Manchester, NH to Orlando, FL
Wednesday, September 8, 2010
Travel Time 3 h 05 m 
(Nonstop)  #2554 Depart Manchester, NH (MHT) 
 5:45 PM  
  Arrive in Orlando, FL (MCO)  8:50 PM  

Return Sep
15 Orlando, FL to Manchester, NH
Wednesday, September 15, 2010
Travel Time 2 h 50 m 
(Nonstop)  #3854 Depart Orlando, FL (MCO) 
 12:05 PM  
  Arrive in Manchester, NH (MHT)  2:55 PM  

Total $159.40


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Also look at Continent out of manchester.  $98 fares plus taxes.... but not direct.  Also will have Bag fees.  

webworm's deal is better, since it is direct and has no bag fees!


----------



## Honeystar120608

webworm said:


> Any Maritime friends that might want to fly out of Manchester VT with Southwest there are flights midweek (Tue/Wed) for $69.00 one way or $159.40 return incl taxes. There are 3 nonstop flights each day. Here is a sample below.
> 
> Manchester, NH to Orlando, FL
> Wednesday, September 8, 2010
> Travel Time 3 h 05 m
> (Nonstop)  #2554 Depart Manchester, NH (MHT)
> 5:45 PM
> Arrive in Orlando, FL (MCO)  8:50 PM
> 
> Return Sep
> 15 Orlando, FL to Manchester, NH
> Wednesday, September 15, 2010
> Travel Time 2 h 50 m
> (Nonstop)  #3854 Depart Orlando, FL (MCO)
> 12:05 PM
> Arrive in Manchester, NH (MHT)  2:55 PM
> 
> Total $159.40


Would love that price in october. *fingers crossed* for the end of next month to have those prices!!


----------



## Tinkershelly

I just got an email from Air Canada for seat sales from Halifax to various places in Florida.  You must book by July 29 and travel to Orlando by Nov.1.  I plugged in some dates for early Nov and got a fare of $400.  

These dates don't work for me but I hope some lucky Dissers can make use of them.  Still looking for early December.....


----------



## MickeyLover20

I was on the Air Canada website one night looking at flights for December and I got return flights from Halifax to Orlando with one stop each way for $382 each.  The fares went down about $100 each way while I was on the website.   Wasn't sure if we were going for sure or not but booked our flights on now we will be in Disney on Dec. 29th, I can't wait!


----------



## Tinkershelly

The US carriers have dropped their prices for December, not sure what dates are available but I booked Dec.1-11 (from Halifax) with Continental for $459 return, taxes in.  This is a saving of $100 each ticket from yesterday!  Hope someone else can take advantage before the prices change again.

125 days


----------



## webworm

Honeystar120608 said:


> Would love that price in october. *fingers crossed* for the end of next month to have those prices!!



Looks like I see $89.00 southbound and $99.00 northbound for your dates in October.

Flight Details (Nonstop) Oct 2

Depart Manchester, NH (MHT) 2:50PM  
Arrive in Orlando, FL (MCO) 6:05PM  

Flight Details (Nonstop) Oct 8

Depart Orlando, FL (MCO) 8:00AM  
Arrive in Manchester, NH (MHT) 10:50AM  

Total $209.40 incl taxes.


----------



## webworm

I see today there are $69.00 fares from MHT to MCO travelling on a Tuesday or Wednesday. Total or nonstop flights rom Sep 8 - 15th for example is $159.40.

Manchester, NH to Orlando, FL
Wednesday, September 8, 2010
Travel Time 3 h 10 m 
(Nonstop)  #226 Depart Manchester, NH (MHT) 
 7:00 AM  
  Arrive in Orlando, FL (MCO)  10:10 AM  

Return Sep
15 Orlando, FL to Manchester, NH
Wednesday, September 15, 2010
Travel Time 2 h 50 m 
(Nonstop)  #174 Depart Orlando, FL (MCO) 
 8:10 AM  
  Arrive in Manchester, NH (MHT)  11:00 AM  

Total $159.40 incl taxes


----------



## Mizunderstood

Hi 
I am MaryEllen and I am from Fredericton New Brunswick. I have a 6 year old DS and a almost 5 year old DD. I am a total Disney virgin, and planning our first ever WDW trip for Nov 2011 for my DD's 6th birthday. 
Also helping my mother plan her first ever disney trip. She is going in March.


----------



## Applemomma

Mizunderstood said:


> Hi
> I am MaryEllen and I am from Fredericton New Brunswick. I have a 6 year old DS and a almost 5 year old DD. I am a total Disney virgin, and planning our first ever WDW trip for Nov 2011 for my DD's 6th birthday.
> Also helping my mother plan her first ever disney trip. She is going in March.



Hi MaryEllen! Welcome to the madness!!! Best advice to give you is to read read and do more reading! The advice you'll find on the DIS will be invaluable and if you're like me it will save you money!

have fun!


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

Mizunderstood said:


> Hi
> I am MaryEllen and I am from Fredericton New Brunswick. I have a 6 year old DS and a almost 5 year old DD. I am a total Disney virgin, and planning our first ever WDW trip for Nov 2011 for my DD's 6th birthday.
> Also helping my mother plan her first ever disney trip. She is going in March.



welcome to the disboards and welcome to planning your first trip!  i'm sure you'll be addicted in no time!  lol  most of us here are.  a few suggestions i can pass along to you for your son's bday, get him a birthday button in the parks that he can wear, also all of you can get 1st visit buttons.  disney provides these free of charge.  

also you may want to check out the cake chatter thread as disney can make cutsom cakes at certain restaurants.  others have a standard mickey head podium cake.  i myself have ordered two different cakes, one for my own sons bday this year.  custom cakes can be made at the grand floridian and contemporary and served at their table service restaurants.  i was very happy with both of mine, altho you need to be a bit persistant at the gf with it.  at the contemporary i called, got brians email and it was done within 24 hrs.  you may want to think about ordering your dd a chocolate cinderella slipper(only at the gf, cinderellas royal table and the contemporary).  it's only 14.95? and it comes filled with mousse or fruit.  we got one so dd woulnd't feel left out.  have a wonderful time planning!


----------



## Fundytrail

We just booked CBR for early April 2011. With no Pin Codes or General Public discounts available for our dates we booked a complete package through AirTransat as our best overall value, not even our CAA discount was a better deal. The fact we have a direct flight that arrives in Orlando before noon was the final selling point. We looked at driving to the US to take a flight but did not think the inconvience was worth it to us.


----------



## Applemomma

Fundytrail said:


> We just booked CBR for early April 2011. With no Pin Codes, General Public discounts available for our dates we booked a complete package through AirTransat as our best overall value, not even our CAA discount was a better deal. The fact we have a direct flight that arrives in Orlando before noon was the final selling point. We looked at driving to the US to take a flight but did not think the inconvience was worth it to us.



 Direct flights make all the difference in the world! Plus you can pre-clear customs in Halifax and get it over and done with!  Just wish AirTransat had a longer season....

Have fun!!


----------



## mbb

Hi, my name is Mary Beth, and I have DISitis.
I suffer from bouts of DVC add-on-itis...
And, struggling to overcome searching Florida MLS for vacation homes to buy.

*sigh*

You guys understand, though...right??

LOL!!
We're back at WDW this time next Friday!!

It's been 18 loooong months without a Mickey fix, but we're so close now

Great thread Applemomma!!


----------



## Fundytrail

mbb said:


> LOL!!
> We're back at WDW this time next Friday!!
> 
> It's been 18 loooong months without a Mickey fix, but we're so close now



We have 5 months to wait now  and can't wait.


----------



## dennise

Fundytrail:   We must be leaving near the same time.  I also am counting the days.


----------



## Fundytrail

dennise; we are not down to counting days yet


----------



## Charleyann

Mizunderstood said:


> Hi
> I am MaryEllen and I am from Fredericton New Brunswick. I have a 6 year old DS and a almost 5 year old DD. I am a total Disney virgin, and planning our first ever WDW trip for Nov 2011 for my DD's 6th birthday.
> Also helping my mother plan her first ever disney trip. She is going in March.



Hey nieghbour ! I have been 8 times. If you need any help just ask. Have stayed both onsite and off and travel from NB and Maine...

Charleyann


----------



## Applemomma

2 more sleeps! Can't wait to get out from under this rain cloud! Anyone else tired of this monsoon in this end of NS? The animals are lining up in pairs and I'm pretty sure my neighbor just rigged his car up with an outboard motor!


----------



## U2FanHfx

Applemomma said:


> 2 more sleeps! Can't wait to get out from under this rain cloud! Anyone else tired of this monsoon in this end of NS? The animals are lining up in pairs and I'm pretty sure my neighbor just rigged his car up with an outboard motor!



Don't even talk to me about the weather. It's been two weeks of rain in Halifax. We have seen the sun for an hour or two but it had rained everyday. I always wonder why I stay here lol

Have fun down in Disney. We are going down the first week of December and can't wait.


----------



## Applemomma

U2FanHfx said:


> Don't even talk to me about the weather. It's been two weeks of rain in Halifax. We have seen the sun for an hour or two but it had rained everyday. I always wonder why I stay here lol
> 
> Have fun down in Disney. We are going down the first week of December and can't wait.



You saw the SUN?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What did it look like? 

Have fun in December....


----------



## krishouse

Hi everyone!
My name is Kristin, I live in the Niagara region.
My daughter Devyn who is 18 will be living in the Bridgewater, Nova Scotia Region starting December 1st. She is taking part in "katimavik" is a wonderful volunteer program where the kids live and volunteer in different parts of Canada.
I was wondering if anyone could advise me how we could get Devyn (by ground transfer) to Halifax airport to meet us at Disney! I have tried to do research online, and unfortunately I am familiar not with the area. I do hope that I can visit!
Thank you all so much for the advice!!!
Kristin


----------



## Applemomma

krishouse said:


> Hi everyone!
> My name is Kristin, I live in the Niagara region.
> My daughter Devyn who is 18 will be living in the Bridgewater, Nova Scotia Region starting December 1st. She is taking part in "katimavik" is a wonderful volunteer program where the kids live and volunteer in different parts of Canada.
> I was wondering if anyone could advise me how we could get Devyn (by ground transfer) to Halifax airport to meet us at Disney! I have tried to do research online, and unfortunately I am familiar with the area. I do hope that I can visit!
> Thank you all so much for the advice!!!
> Kristin



I'll keep looking for you but here's a link to research through....

http://www.novascotia.com/en/home/gettinghereandaround/gettingaround/transportation.aspx


----------



## krishouse

thank you so much!


----------



## Applemomma

krishouse said:


> thank you so much!



No problem.....how much time between when she starts and when you're going? Knowing Bridgewater she'll no doubt make connections with someone that would be willing to take her right to the airport....

My favorite travelling with strangers story actually involves Bridgewater.....a few years ago I went with a group of fellow apple growers to Michigan....ended up having to travel in the worst storm of the year which hit here at home much harder then Michigan but it had us delayed overnight in Detroit. Getting back to the Detroit airport we were now traveling with several other passengers that had been delayed as well. Of course, nothing brings people together more then a shared misfortune so we were making friends all around. 

Turned out one of the gentleman now on our plane was a businessman from Mexico, named Juan (I kid you not), who was going to Bridgewater to visit his teenage son who was doing an exchange at Bridgewater High School. At that point we were getting in at midnight, had heard from family that it was very icy still and were all very concerned that this fellow was going to be  renting a car and driving to the South Shore, in the dark, in those road conditions, so we were all trying to encourage him to stay at the airport hotel for the night. Juan was pretty determined to head out though.

Once we finally boarded the plane (having endured not only the weather delays but also NorthWest's unofficial pilot strike 'we-can't-take-off-because-the-crew-isn't-all-here' delays) we of course got settled in our seats and started to get to know our neighbors again. Juan was sitting behind my friend, Helen, who got chatty with her seat mate and quickly the subject of where home was came up. Turned out her seat mate was from Bridgewater! "What a coincidence!" Helen says, "Juan here is visiting his son in Bridgewater". The gentleman asks where Juan's son is staying and in true 'it's a small world' fashion it turns out he's staying with this man's cousin!!!!!!!!!

Helen lets it spill what Juan is planning to do that night and the fellow says "Under absolutly no circumstances are you doing that! I'm driving you! You can worry about a rental car in Bridgewater". Helen said that when they walked off the plane the guy pulled out his cell phone, called his cousin and told her what was going on. Juan got to talk to his son and the last I heard he was pretty impressed with Nova Scotians....

Suffice to say you're daughter's going to love it here....


----------



## coastgirl

THAT is a great story about Maritime hospitality. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## krishouse

That is such a wonderful story!! It made me smile, and feel at ease. She turns 18 years old today and in my eyes is still such a babe. She is so friendly and outgoing I am afraid that she may never want to come home to Ontario again because she will love Nova Scotia so much.
She will be moving to Bridgewater on Dec.1 and we will leave for Orlando Jan.5, so my fingers are crossed. I cannot wait to come to visit.
Thank you so much again.
Kristin


----------



## gilsan

krishouse said:


> That is such a wonderful story!! It made me smile, and feel at ease. She turns 18 years old today and in my eyes is still such a babe. She is so friendly and outgoing I am afraid that she may never want to come home to Ontario again because she will love Nova Scotia so much.
> She will be moving to Bridgewater on Dec.1 and we will leave for Orlando Jan.5, so my fingers are crossed. I cannot wait to come to visit.
> Thank you so much again.
> Kristin



In another small world turn, I live in Bridgewater and I think the katimavick house moved from where it was to the Baptist church which I live directly behind. The Katimavick van is always in the parking lot so I assume that is where the kids are staying, (there are two nice older houses on the property). Thanks to the lovely windy weather we have been having part of our fence fell down and I can see really well into the parking lot now.

I am not from Bridgewater, but the people here are friendly and the town is small. We lived in Toronto before so the move here has been an adjustment to a small community, but Halifax is close


----------



## schoonersky

U2FanHfx said:


> Don't even talk to me about the weather. It's been two weeks of rain in Halifax. We have seen the sun for an hour or two but it had rained everyday. I always wonder why I stay here lol
> 
> Have fun down in Disney. We are going down the first week of December and can't wait.



The only thing keeping me going through this weather is the fact that I will be at Disney soon...very soon. Same week as you! Bedford was flooding today...

We are at CR from the 5th to 12th....can't wait - it's our first Christmas trip! Have fun! I'm hoping for good weather for you!


----------



## krishouse

gilsan said:


> In another small world turn, I live in Bridgewater and I think the katimavick house moved from where it was to the Baptist church which I live directly behind. The Katimavick van is always in the parking lot so I assume that is where the kids are staying, (there are two nice older houses on the property). Thanks to the lovely windy weather we have been having part of our fence fell down and I can see really well into the parking lot now.
> 
> I am not from Bridgewater, but the people here are friendly and the town is small. We lived in Toronto before so the move here has been an adjustment to a small community, but Halifax is close


 
That is so funny!!!! I could get my daughter to bring something from Toronto if you like! That is such a busy city but so much fun. But Ontario must seem balmy and warm compared to Nova Scotia.
My daughter Devyn is fairly tall and has crazy hair(dreadlocks). If if you see her say hello! My daughter is sweet and friendly and I am sure that she will fit in.
Thanks for the good news.


----------



## krishouse

I just booked my daughter's flight from Halifax to Orlando for Jan8th!! Westjet had a direct flight, it was 423.00 round trip including tax. 
I was so happy with this!! I was a little nervous about her transferring in Newark if we were going to book with Continental, so this works just fine!
Happy Sunday everyone!
Kristin


----------



## coastgirl

Glad you caught a good deal.


----------



## krishouse

Thank you so much! I was so excited!


----------



## Susan R

Hi All,

My name is Susan and I live in East Hants County.  I'm going to Disney solo in January for 10 days and am really excited.  

I am a little worried about making my flight connection because I tend to get really lost in airports!  I am leaving the Halifax airport and that won't be a problem because I worked there for many years so it is familiar but I have a connection in Toronto and it is stressing me out!  I just have to remember to pay attention and ask for directions if I need to  I don't think I will have too big of a problem with MCO since at least it is my final destination and I can take my time and not worry about missing a flight  

Thank goodness that my return flight is direct!

Susan


----------



## Applemomma

Susan R said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Susan and I live in East Hants County.  I'm going to Disney solo in January for 10 days and am really excited.
> 
> I am a little worried about making my flight connection because I tend to get really lost in airports!  I am leaving the Halifax airport and that won't be a problem because I worked there for many years so it is familiar but I have a connection in Toronto and it is stressing me out!  I just have to remember to pay attention and ask for directions if I need to  I don't think I will have too big of a problem with MCO since at least it is my final destination and I can take my time and not worry about missing a flight
> 
> Thank goodness that my return flight is direct!
> 
> Susan



Are you sure you want to go solo?  I could come along to keep you company!

I'm sure others with more experience will chime in but I don't think you'll have any trouble finding your way between connections. As I recall from my trip through TO in May of 09,you'll have to go through customs in TO so they don't leave you much chance to leave that secured area. The only hiccup I had was after I collected my luggage we entered a huge room that we thought was customs but we actually had to take an immediate right once we were in that room.

It's gotten a lot better then it used to be. I recall one trip where we had to follow (run after) an agent, up stairs, down stairs, through hallway to a locked door with no signage. I believe that was during a time they were renovating though.


----------



## Susan R

applemomma --> I would invite you but I'm so excited to go solo and at my own pace that I can't wait!  Next trip though 
The last time I went to Disney I went through Pearson with 7 other people so I must admit I just blindly followed but it seemed very chaotic and we seemed to get lost a few times so maybe it will be easier by myself.


----------



## Applemomma

Susan R said:


> applemomma --> I would invite you but I'm so excited to go solo and at my own pace that I can't wait!  Next trip though



Well you can't say I didn't try!  We're not far from each other if you change your mind!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Susan R said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Susan and I live in East Hants County.  I'm going to Disney solo in January for 10 days and am really excited.
> 
> I am a little worried about making my flight connection because I tend to get really lost in airports!  I am leaving the Halifax airport and that won't be a problem because I worked there for many years so it is familiar but I have a connection in Toronto and it is stressing me out!  I just have to remember to pay attention and ask for directions if I need to  I don't think I will have too big of a problem with MCO since at least it is my final destination and I can take my time and not worry about missing a flight
> 
> Thank goodness that my return flight is direct!
> 
> Susan




Oh have fun Susan!  I have been to Disney twice solo.  It was amazing and fun and I loved every second of it. I love going with other people too, but going solo is special!  I think your plan sounds perfect for your connection in Toronto, just pay attention and ask for help. If my sister can figure out Montreal on her own, ANYONE can do Toronto!


----------



## Applemomma

Haven't looked into this farther but this was on MCO's Facebook page today.... might be of interest to someone!



> WestJet has announced two new seasonal routes from Orlando International Airport, to Moncton, NB and St. John's, NF. During peak season, WestJet will serve 11 destinations non-stop from MCO.



I suspect it's the same as every year and therefore not new news.....


----------



## Fundytrail

It's been quite here in the Atlantic Canada thread this past month, with Christmas behind us it's time to start the countdown to Disney


----------



## Dimples1973ca

We are booked now I am obsessing over flights. Do we leave from HAlifax or do we drive to Maine. Thoughts??


----------



## RainbowsMist

Fundytrail said:


> It's been quite here in the Atlantic Canada thread this past month, with Christmas behind us it's time to start the countdown to Disney



67 days!


----------



## coastgirl

Dimples, I can't see your ticker right--when are you going?  We usually prefer to save money by driving through Maine, but it's not for the faint of heart in February! ;-)


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Doing the drive to Manchester for Feb 14th ...  plan to get to Bangor on the 12th and then Manchester on the 13th.


----------



## Dimples1973ca

coastgirl said:


> Dimples, I can't see your ticker right--when are you going?  We usually prefer to save money by driving through Maine, but it's not for the faint of heart in February! ;-)



Hey coastgirl. We are  booked from August 20-27. I am trying to save some $ so we can stay longer and perhaps take a niece along. What airport would you suggest in Maine and what airline is the best bet?

Thanks.


----------



## coastgirl

Dimples, we usually go from Manchester in NH, it's not much beyond Portland Me and Southwest flies from there.  We've also gotten good rates on Continental.  But lots of people like JetBlue and Airtran, I think both fly from Portland ME?  Southwest recently bought Airtran, so I'm hoping they might keep the Portland airport space, though that's two fairly close together for SW.  Some people get good deals from Bangor, but I've not tried too hard.  (We love the Manchester airport, and my dh loves road trips.)

Ted, I keep thinking I'm going to see you in the airport, but we fly on the 12th, so we're just a *shade* ahead of you.  I'll try to post a highway report!


----------



## Macduffy

We flew from Bangor in 2009 and debating whether to drive the extra hours to Portland to save a couple hundred dollars. DH wants the shorter drive home (can't say I blame him). I can't seem to avoid baggage fees in Bangor however. I hate paying for my suitcase to fly!!!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

It's easier for me to fly out of Charlottetown because I'm single. I just can't get over driving so far to fly and then the coming home is just worse. It was bad enough when I drove home from the Halifax airport the second time, I nearly fell asleep at the wheel!  I, personally, prefer paying more and having more time at Disney World, and then having a 5 minute drive home from the airport. A smaller airport is nice too, no getting lost at the Charlottetown airport!   Who knows, when/if I get married and have children, that might change.


----------



## Dimples1973ca

We are trying to way out the options. We went last year in August had amazing price out of Halifax. ($1500 for four) If I can get flights around the same price I would gladly do Halifax instead of the drive. Here's to hoping for a better rate for August.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Dimples1973ca said:


> We are trying to way out the options. We went last year in August had amazing price out of Halifax. ($1500 for four) If I can get flights around the same price I would gladly do Halifax instead of the drive. Here's to hoping for a better rate for August.



Wow! That is a great price!  Good luck!  When I went in August it was about $525 each out of Charlottetown, and we thought that was great.  $1500 for the four of you! :


----------



## Dimples1973ca

DisneyFreak06 said:


> Wow! That is a great price!  Good luck!  When I went in August it was about $525 each out of Charlottetown, and we thought that was great.  $1500 for the four of you! :



Just got off Travelocity site and there are flights for under $400 per person out of Halifax the end of August. Not too bad I say. Have to convince hubby to let the niece.


----------



## nibab4

West Jet has a 72 hour seat sale.  Still not as cheap as flying from US but I prefer not to have a long drive. And I factor in having to take extra time off , to me not worth it.

J


----------



## Fundytrail

Our countdown has officially started as last night the DW was talking about what she should pack for our trip


----------



## dennise

Me too, we must be going close to the same time.


----------



## Honeystar120608

Has there been any $69 seat sales out of Portland in the past year? We went in october and flew out of Manchester NH and those rates were still $100 one way I think. Maybe more. I can't quite remember. But driving from Moncton to Manchester was just way too much with the kids. we hit a deer after Saint John on the way down (again it being October and at night). Just was not fun drive. 
So I am wondering, A) if you can get costs that are very cheap out of Moncton in October (Oct 1st give or take) B) if it truly is worth the money to go to POrtland. I love the shopping, but we live about a 2 min drive to the airport. Would be so nice to just hop on and off. I have yet to check out what the flights are like. Anybody fly out of Moncton, what are the lay overs like? My guess is that Continental would offer the best flights? Is that realistic?

TIA!


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

Honeystar120608 said:


> Has there been any $69 seat sales out of Portland in the past year? We went in october and flew out of Manchester NH and those rates were still $100 one way I think. Maybe more. I can't quite remember. But driving from Moncton to Manchester was just way too much with the kids. we hit a deer after Saint John on the way down (again it being October and at night). Just was not fun drive.
> So I am wondering, A) if you can get costs that are very cheap out of Moncton in October (Oct 1st give or take) B) if it truly is worth the money to go to POrtland. I love the shopping, but we live about a 2 min drive to the airport. Would be so nice to just hop on and off. I have yet to check out what the flights are like. Anybody fly out of Moncton, what are the lay overs like? My guess is that Continental would offer the best flights? Is that realistic?
> 
> TIA!



I've flown from Moncton a few times and Halifax as well.  Our last trip was with Continental and we flew into Newark - had probably a 2 hour layover.

A few other times we connected in Toronto - again probably a 2 hour layover.

 I've not experienced a direct flight from Moncton before, but did have one through Halifax - that was sooo convenient and relaxing


----------



## Applemomma

Honeystar120608 said:


> Has there been any $69 seat sales out of Portland in the past year? We went in october and flew out of Manchester NH and those rates were still $100 one way I think. Maybe more. I can't quite remember. But driving from Moncton to Manchester was just way too much with the kids. we hit a deer after Saint John on the way down (again it being October and at night). Just was not fun drive.
> So I am wondering, A) if you can get costs that are very cheap out of Moncton in October (Oct 1st give or take) B) if it truly is worth the money to go to POrtland. I love the shopping, but we live about a 2 min drive to the airport. Would be so nice to just hop on and off. I have yet to check out what the flights are like. Anybody fly out of Moncton, what are the lay overs like? My guess is that Continental would offer the best flights? Is that realistic?
> 
> TIA!



We flew out of Halifax in November with Continental for $375 taxes in. They were the best price we found. Pricing for Portland at that point was around $200 per person and that was just not significant enough savings to justify the 10 hour drive, and gas costs for three of us (I usually stay at the airport hotel regardless the night before so I figure hotel costs will be the same either way for me). However, when we got flights in 2007 for $149 each and there were four of us going it did make sense....it's a numbers game.

At this point hubby isn't really interested in going anymore and I plan on only taking one child at a time so if Continental continues to be a fairly good deal it looks like that's what I'll do! Really liked preclearing in Halifax versus the mad dash across the airport in Toronto too!


----------



## dave 2

Our 1st trip in march '08 with WJ was from Moncton with Toronto connection with 2 tickets through air miles but still cost us close to $2000 for our family of 4. Bad weather on return meant problems with our connection in TO and a 4am arrival in Moncton. Our 2nd trip we got a 149$/ticket deal during Xmas '09 so we also departed from Mctn and almost missed our connection in Montreal(bad weather and customs giving a hard time with clearance and couldn't care less)
This time we are flying direct from Halifax in March as connecting flights in the winter are just too much of a hassle.  Because of the early March break in NS this year(Feb) prices were more reasonable for this time of year(550 each all in + Park' n fly at airport).


----------



## rothesaydismom

My name is Andrea and we arrive in WDW on May 29th!!!  It will be the 1st time for DD(9), DS (soon to be 7) and me!!! DH has been many times so he's not as excited, but I certainly make up for him! LOL

I think I'm slowing driving everyone I know crazy about our trip ...I'm a big planner so I've created my version of a Disney planner a friend started and spend countless hours researching things about WDW. I'm not trying to plan every minute of the trip, just trying to figure out the top 4-5 things to see/do each day and then letting the rest happen based on what the kiddies want to do that day.

I can't wait to get to WDW!! I actually get teary-eyed thinking about it...when I was a kid, I never thought I'd ever get there, so it's still hard to believe that I get to finally meet Mickey in 128 sleeps! 

Thanks to all of you for posting your tips & tricks about Disney! They've been a great help to me.


----------



## Fundytrail

rothesaydismom said:


> My name is Andrea and we arrive in WDW on May 29th!!!  It will be the 1st time for DD(9), DS (soon to be 7) and me!!! DH has been many times so he's not as excited, but I certainly make up for him! LOL
> 
> I think I'm slowing driving everyone I know crazy about our trip ...I'm a big planner so I've created my version of a Disney planner a friend started and spend countless hours researching things about WDW. I'm not trying to plan every minute of the trip, just trying to figure out the top 4-5 things to see/do each day and then letting the rest happen based on what the kiddies want to do that day.
> 
> I can't wait to get to WDW!! I actually get teary-eyed thinking about it...when I was a kid, I never thought I'd ever get there, so it's still hard to believe that I get to finally meet Mickey in 128 sleeps!
> 
> Thanks to all of you for posting your tips & tricks about Disney! They've been a great help to me.



Our children were 7 & 9 when we went in 1988, we found if we took an afternoon break the kids enjoyed the day far more and did not get over tired. This is easy to do if you are staying on site (Disney Resort), when the crowds grew and the kids started to get tired we would go back to the resort for a "break", when we returned later in the day the crowds were down and the kids were fresh for another round. 
Don't over plan as some of our best family moments with the children were unplanned events at Disney


----------



## Ted in Halifax

My youngest two kids are 7 and 9, and as part of our planning strategy we leave some days "open", so that we can decide what to do that day, rather than having it planned out.

rule 1 - Don't stress out the wife.
rule 2 - Kid melt down violates rule 1.
rule 3 - remember rule 1. 

Ted


----------



## rothesaydismom

Fundytrail said:


> Our children were 7 & 9 when we went in 1988, we found if we took an afternoon break the kids enjoyed the day far more and did not get over tired. This is easy to do if you are staying on site (Disney Resort), when the crowds grew and the kids started to get tired we would go back to the resort for a "break", when we returned later in the day the crowds were down and the kids were fresh for another round.



That's my plan...especially on the nights we want to see the late-night parades and/or fireworks. We're staying at CBR, so we'll be able to relax at our own pool each day, which will be really nice.


----------



## Fundytrail

Ted in Halifax said:


> My youngest two kids are 7 and 9, and as part of our planning strategy we leave some days "open", so that we can decide what to do that day, rather than having it planned out.
> 
> rule 1 - Don't stress out the wife.
> rule 2 - Kid melt down violates rule 1.
> rule 3 - remember rule 1.
> 
> Ted


 Oh how true!


----------



## silverhaze269

My name is Amy and I live in Dartmouth, NS. I've been to Disney World about 4 times before, and my next trip is coming up in May (27-June 4). I can't wait!  

I think this such an awesome thread! I haven't seen many people from our neck of the woods around on the DIS until now.  



rothesaydismom said:


> My name is Andrea and we arrive in WDW on May 29th!!!


I arrive in "the world" on May 27th! It'd be cool if we somehow ran into one another sometime in the parks.


----------



## Dimples1973ca

silverhaze269 said:


> My name is Amy and I live in Dartmouth, NS. I've been to Disney World about 4 times before, and my next trip is coming up in May (27-June 4). I can't wait!
> 
> Hi Amy! I live in Dartmouth as well. Nice to have a fellow Diser in the same place. enjoy your trip. We are heading back in August. More excited this time around I think.


----------



## rothesaydismom

silverhaze269 said:


> My name is Amy and I live in Dartmouth, NS. I've been to Disney World about 4 times before, and my next trip is coming up in May (27-June 4). I can't wait!
> 
> I think this such an awesome thread! I haven't seen many people from our neck of the woods around on the DIS until now.
> 
> I arrive in "the world" on May 27th! It'd be cool if we somehow ran into one another sometime in the parks.



Hi, Amy!

I took a look at your pre-trip report, and maybe we'll run into each other at MK on the 29th!  We arrive at 2:35pm and are heading to Olivia's Cafe for a quick dinner, then it's off to MK!! It's mine and the kids' 1st trip, so I'm not going to be "in" WDW and not be in MK...thankfully, I've got an understanding hubby who's agreed to use a park ticket for the sake of a few hours so I can try and meet Mickey on our 1st night! 

Congratulations on your engagement and the completion of your degree!! Two great things to celebrate while you're at Disney! 

Andrea


----------



## dmmichelle

Hi all, I just found this thread! Nice to see some Maritime friends! 

I have been a bit of a DIS lurker since I started planning our FIRST Disney vacation with our boys in April, 2008  although I've had a few posts over the years.  I have learned so much from other DIS members and it really adds to the excitement of trip planning when you visit these boards.

My name is Michelle and I live in New Maryland, NB (just outside of Fredericton).  My DH and two DS's (13 & 8) love Disney and they also LOVE that I look after most of the planning for them! 

We have taken two trips as a family (in April, 2008 & April, 2009) and have our third trip coming up in September/October.  Prior to that, my DH and I visited in 1997 (his first trip to Disney) and I went twice with my parents when I was a kid (only MK though).

We are really excited about our next trip as we will be visiting Universal for the first time (WWWOHP - how can you resist?) and going to the MNSSHP which I am really EXCITED about!! 

For each trip we have stayed on-site at Disney for the first half (POR and  CBR) and at Bonnet Creek for the 2nd half.  I love being immersed in all things Disney for 5-6 days and then moving over to Bonnet Creek (which is a beautiful property and steps from CBR) and being able to spread out a bit and do a bit of cooking, etc.  It's the best of both worlds really!

We always rent a car once we go to BC and typically take a relaxed approach to the parks so we get to enjoy the pools, resort amenities, dining in some amazing restaurants, etc.

So that's me and my family!


----------



## Applemomma

This snow has me down....I'm homesick for Disney. Bought a Lotto Max today so who knows; I could be on a plane tomorrow. 

A gal can dream can't she?


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Applemomma said:


> This snow has me down....I'm homesick for Disney. Bought a Lotto Max today so who knows; I could be on a plane tomorrow.
> 
> A gal can dream can't she?



oooh! Thanks for reminding me! I need a dream too!!!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I'm so optimistic that* I plan to win without buying a ticket*


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Ted in Halifax said:


> I'm so optimistic that* I plan to win without buying a ticket*


----------



## RainbowsMist

dmmichelle said:


> Hi all, I just found this thread! Nice to see some Maritime friends!
> 
> I have been a bit of a DIS lurker since I started planning our FIRST Disney vacation with our boys in April, 2008  although I've had a few posts over the years.  I have learned so much from other DIS members and it really adds to the excitement of trip planning when you visit these boards.
> 
> My name is Michelle and I live in New Maryland, NB (just outside of Fredericton).  My DH and two DS's (13 & 8) love Disney and they also LOVE that I look after most of the planning for them!
> 
> We have taken two trips as a family (in April, 2008 & April, 2009) and have our third trip coming up in September/October.  Prior to that, my DH and I visited in 1997 (his first trip to Disney) and I went twice with my parents when I was a kid (only MK though).
> 
> We are really excited about our next trip as we will be visiting Universal for the first time (WWWOHP - how can you resist?) and going to the MNSSHP which I am really EXCITED about!!
> 
> For each trip we have stayed on-site at Disney for the first half (POR and  CBR) and at Bonnet Creek for the 2nd half.  I love being immersed in all things Disney for 5-6 days and then moving over to Bonnet Creek (which is a beautiful property and steps from CBR) and being able to spread out a bit and do a bit of cooking, etc.  It's the best of both worlds really!
> 
> We always rent a car once we go to BC and typically take a relaxed approach to the parks so we get to enjoy the pools, resort amenities, dining in some amazing restaurants, etc.
> 
> So that's me and my family!



  Michelle!!

I'm Kim and live just outside Truro, NS.  Enjoy your planning and don't be shy!  There's a wealth of information here and everyone's really friendly!


----------



## pooksma

Just bought my Lotto 6/49.  Then the radio announced more snow...is that a sign????


----------



## Christiekate

Hi there from outside of Moncton NB

So - more snow again today. Shocker.

I will spend the day planning my trip and dreaming of bright sunshine! (We're going in March).

Right now I'm trying to decide if Fantasmic is worth the 90 minute line up and wait. The kids are starting to convince me it might be!


----------



## U2FanHfx

Christiekate said:


> Hi there from outside of Moncton NB
> 
> So - more snow again today. Shocker.
> 
> I will spend the day planning my trip and dreaming of bright sunshine! (We're going in March).
> 
> Right now I'm trying to decide if Fantasmic is worth the 90 minute line up and wait. The kids are starting to convince me it might be!



If it's still available, you can ry and get a reservation at one of three places in MGM (Hollywood and Vine, Momma Melrose and Brown Derby) and request the Fantasmic package.  Gives you VIP entrance and reserved seating.  We do it everytime.

Regs,

CJM


----------



## bluenosemickey

Hey U2FanHFX!  You must be psyched about the Moncton announcement!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Christiekate said:


> Hi there from outside of Moncton NB
> 
> So - more snow again today. Shocker.
> 
> I will spend the day planning my trip and dreaming of bright sunshine! (We're going in March).
> 
> Right now I'm trying to decide if Fantasmic is worth the 90 minute line up and wait. The kids are starting to convince me it might be!



I love Fantasmic, and I've gone once a trip.  You should search it on youtube and see some videos. Personally, I think Fantasmic is worth the wait, and I've done it.  Search the Fantasmic dinner package here on the Dis to read the reviews. Some people think it's awesome, some don't think it's worth it.


----------



## U2FanHfx

bluenosemickey said:


> Hey U2FanHFX!  You must be psyched about the Moncton announcement!



I already have tickets for TO a few weeks prior. I'm not really a field concert like person.


----------



## Dalyman0

DisneyFreak06 said:


> I love Fantasmic, and I've gone once a trip.  You should search it on youtube and see some videos. Personally, I think Fantasmic is worth the wait, and I've done it.  Search the Fantasmic dinner package here on the Dis to read the reviews. Some people think it's awesome, some don't think it's worth it.


..... when we went last year we booked a dinner package at Momma Melrose's that included special entrance to Fantasmic. (have to book the Fantasmic package... not just reservations at Momma Mel)  We went out the restaurant and around through a back entrance and directly to a special seating area.  It was a bit of a walk but we did get great choice of seats and we did get  to sit while waiting for the show to begin.
Dallas


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Dalyman0 said:


> ..... when we went last year we booked a dinner package at Momma Melrose's that included special entrance to Fantasmic. (have to book the Fantasmic package... not just reservations at Momma Mel)  We went out the restaurant and around through a back entrance and directly to a special seating area.  It was a bit of a walk but we did get great choice of seats and we did get  to sit while waiting for the show to begin.
> Dallas



I'm glad it worked out for you! That's great. I've never done it, but I love the show, so if I was worried, I would probably do the Fantasmic package. The last two times, I waited in line for the second show, and waited and waited and waited. But I would rather do that and see the show than miss it all together. I try to see it my first night because I did on my first trip and it made me cry.   I love it and it means I'm at WDW, of course... so do a lot of other things!


----------



## ajury

Hi from Amherst here and I have been to WDW 3 times . I always go in December to take advantage of all the Christmas extras Disney puts on. Never to early to plan a trip for this year!!!Thanks for this forum to stay in touch with other "Disney Nuts" from my area!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Momma Melrose's with special entrance to Fantasmic (seating) was well worth it.  Did this in 2007.


----------



## dvcdisney

We usually do 1 or 2 Fantasmic Pkg and it's usually with Mama Melrose. I find it a lot of food since you get appetizers, entree and dessert. However, we usually don't have any problems finishing it. Our reservations are generally around 4:30-5pm so we skip lunch and head there hungry.

I always think that it's worth it so that we don't have to line up for a long time. However, a few times, I have noticed that we could have just arrived later and be able to get a few seats. If there are 2 shows, the second show is always less busy. 

I guess we would eventually stop getting the package and just take our chances but I always think that we have to eat anyways and the only place we like to eat in HS is Mama Melrose and Brown Derby and they both offer the Fantasmic Pkg so why not?

It's actually my favourite fireworks show so I don't really want to miss it....usually during a 2 wk vacation, we'll see it 3-4 times while seeing Wishes and Illuminations once.


----------



## bfamily5

Been on the boards awhile now - subbing to this thread..great to "see " my fellow maritimers! Bluenose- SUPER excited to see U2 in Moncton! Someone at work said "what if U2 had a concert in Disneyworld?" I said I would probably go into a coma - couldn't handle itdmmichelle...looks like we may be "home" at about the same time!!  Hate to wish away the year but man it's gonna be a GREAT one!!!


----------



## Candid

Hi, I'm Candi from Cape Sable Island, NS!  DH and I took DS Jason  (13) to WDW in 07 and had plans on taking him back in a year or so........then came along the miracle princess, Maya , in Sept. 09.  Now we are faced with the dilemma of planning for 2 kids spaced widely apart.  We'd gotten so used to doing "big people" stuff (we are big waterpark/Discovery Cove fans)!!


----------



## RainbowsMist

Candid said:


> Hi, I'm Candi from Cape Sable Island, NS!  DH and I took DS Jason  (13) to WDW in 07 and had plans on taking him back in a year or so........then came along the miracle princess, Maya , in Sept. 09.  Now we are faced with the dilemma of planning for 2 kids spaced widely apart.  We'd gotten so used to doing "big people" stuff (we are big waterpark/Discovery Cove fans)!!


----------



## vikkii19

dmmichelle said:


> Hi all, I just found this thread! Nice to see some Maritime friends!
> 
> I have been a bit of a DIS lurker since I started planning our FIRST Disney vacation with our boys in April, 2008  although I've had a few posts over the years.  I have learned so much from other DIS members and it really adds to the excitement of trip planning when you visit these boards.
> 
> My name is Michelle and I live in New Maryland, NB (just outside of Fredericton).  My DH and two DS's (13 & 8) love Disney and they also LOVE that I look after most of the planning for them!
> 
> We have taken two trips as a family (in April, 2008 & April, 2009) and have our third trip coming up in September/October.  Prior to that, my DH and I visited in 1997 (his first trip to Disney) and I went twice with my parents when I was a kid (only MK though).
> 
> We are really excited about our next trip as we will be visiting Universal for the first time (WWWOHP - how can you resist?) and going to the MNSSHP which I am really EXCITED about!!
> 
> For each trip we have stayed on-site at Disney for the first half (POR and  CBR) and at Bonnet Creek for the 2nd half.  I love being immersed in all things Disney for 5-6 days and then moving over to Bonnet Creek (which is a beautiful property and steps from CBR) and being able to spread out a bit and do a bit of cooking, etc.  It's the best of both worlds really!
> 
> We always rent a car once we go to BC and typically take a relaxed approach to the parks so we get to enjoy the pools, resort amenities, dining in some amazing restaurants, etc.
> 
> So that's me and my family!





bfamily5 said:


> Been on the boards awhile now - subbing to this thread..great to "see " my fellow maritimers! Bluenose- SUPER excited to see U2 in Moncton! Someone at work said "what if U2 had a concert in Disneyworld?" I said I would probably go into a coma - couldn't handle itdmmichelle...looks like we may be "home" at about the same time!!  Hate to wish away the year but man it's gonna be a GREAT one!!!




Hey fellow maritimers, looks like we will all be there at the same time. We moved up our dates after I booked great airfare with Southwest. We'll be at POFQ for the first 3 days, then we're heading to the Universal hotel Royal Pacific Resort to experience IOA and US. Then we're back at Disney for 6 nights. Currently I have SSR booked with our DVC points, but at the 7 month mark I'm hoping to switch to AKV's. We'll have a 7 month old at the time, which I would really like to take, but grandma and grandpa really want to have her all to themselves for 10days. We'll see as the time approaches if she'll come along.


----------



## Paradise18

I didn't scroll down far enough I guess.  I am originally from Nova Scotia but have been living in Newfoundland for close to 11 years.  It is me, DH, DS12, DD7 and we have been to Disney 3 times with another trip booked in August/11.  Can't wait.


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

bfamily5 said:


> Been on the boards awhile now - subbing to this thread..great to "see " my fellow maritimers! Bluenose- SUPER excited to see U2 in Moncton! Someone at work said "what if U2 had a concert in Disneyworld?" I said I would probably go into a coma - couldn't handle itdmmichelle...looks like we may be "home" at about the same time!!  Hate to wish away the year but man it's gonna be a GREAT one!!!



Also from Riverview 

Can't wait for our next Disney trip (May 2012)....it's been almost 13 months since my last trip and I don't know how I'm going to manage waiting another 15 months to go back.

Well, maybe if I could win Lotto Max we could go back sooner


----------



## Honeystar120608

Hi guys, been a while since I've been on, so thought I'd say hello. Im in dieppe, NB.  We've done DW Dec 08 Dec 09 Oct 10 and now just booked for another Oct 2011. DD will be in Kindergarten and DS in grade 2. But there are teacher pd days and Thanksgiving long weekend, so missing school isn't too bad that time of year. Weather was beautiful last year!
We fly out of Portland. This year, I think we will fly to NYC for 2 nights, then to DW 6 nights, then do the return back on Oct 7th to portland. Then home to Turkey Dinner.

Now, gotta go dig out the car! i can tell ya, I wish I were in Florida today!! BAH!


----------



## Fundytrail

Four weeks from today CBR here we come


----------



## FreddyDiser

Hi ALL! 

We're a family of four from Fredericton, NB .. travelling to disney this september... we have our house booked from the 24th to Oct 1...going to rent a car ....spend 3 days at disney , 1 day seaworld, 1 day aquatica (if the weather is good ) ... thinking about a day trip to the beach (either cocoa or st. pete's ) ...still waiting on flights to go down ... so far our plan is to fly out of portland ... but would be swayed if a good deal came out of moncton or halifax ...

Any ideas or tips would be greatly appreciated ...

also on my mind is joining CAA ....what does any one know about the benefits? id like to get our travel insurance from them also...

from what we've heard from other travelers , getting tickets once you get there is much cheaper ... so that is also one of our plans ...


----------



## Ted in Halifax

FreddyDiser:

Your best bet would be PWM .... I'd expect a $200 a person flight with everything in ($800 total) There would be nothing out of Moncton or Halifax that would come close to this ... best I've ever seen has been 329 from Halifax ($1,300 plus for 4).

If I lived in Fredericton, I'd go to PWM in a heartbeat.  Also, keep an eye on MHT  .... I've flown out of there for as low as $557 (everything in) for 4 people.  Makes the extra 1.5 hours further than PWM worth it.

CAA can trigger various discounts on rental cars.  Not sure about other CAA benefits.  I think they do disney tickets .... would be interesting to compare them to undercover tourist.  I would buy Disney tickets before you go ... I always do.  For Disney tickets they are cheaper to buy thru Undercover Tourist and have free shipping.  CAA may be able to beat this .... not sure.


----------



## Fundytrail

FreddyDiser to get the CAA discount on tickets I believe you have to purchase at the CAA office prior to your trip. I would also expect that other discounted tickets can be purchased at CAA.
Some restaurants give you a CAA discount, just ask for a list in the Orlando area from your agent. As stated by Ted CAA have other discounts like car rental.

CAA card holders I believe still get free parking at Disney World.

I have found PC (Presidents Choice online) from the Super Store the best coverage and rates for travel insurance.

Our son and family live in Hanwell and he teaches grade 5 in Fred.


----------



## Honeystar120608

I just posted on the other Atlantic Canada thread, but wanted to say that Air Canada has flights to MCO at $149 one way. For us 4 it is $1652. I always budget about $800-$1000 for a flight out of POrtland. Between the hotels, food, gas, snacks, and whatever little shopping splurges we do. Plus our flights which as of the past 2 years I can only see flights of around $130 one way. Makes sense to fly out of Moncton for us.


----------



## FreddyDiser

In the 1600 range from moncton .. isn't bad at all ...considering everytime i check anywhere in canada it's in the 3000 dollars range ...lol ..i'll keep my eye on moncton for sure ..


----------



## Ted in Halifax

One thing to watch is which airline offers it ... 1600 with no bag fees is like 1400 with bags fees (assuming 4 bags at 25 each way).

Ted


----------



## dennise

Does CAA really get you fre e parking at the parks or did I misunderstand a previous post?


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Yes "Convenient Preferred Parking spaces at all four Walt Disney World Resort Theme parks. (Voucher required, subject to availability, *some block-out dates apply*.) One per package. "  But ,,, it sounds like you might need their package to do so ....

Might be worth it to convert one person to an AP and use their free parking ....


----------



## weezy26nm

You lucky duck! Back to Disney in less than a month. Good for you!


----------



## Fundytrail

dennise said:


> Does CAA really get you fre e parking at the parks or did I misunderstand a previous post?



Oops Ted is correct, it looks like it's just preferred parking now, but I'm sure in the past you would receive free parking, been too many years since we stayed off site and no longer use a car to travel within the "World".

Check out the link below;
http://www.mouseplanet.com/dtp/wdwguide/3_Tripplan/budgeting/aaa_perks.htm


----------



## Charleyann

FreddyDiser said:


> Hi ALL!
> 
> We're a family of four from Fredericton, NB .. travelling to disney this september... we have our house booked from the 24th to Oct 1...going to rent a car ....spend 3 days at disney , 1 day seaworld, 1 day aquatica (if the weather is good ) ... thinking about a day trip to the beach (either cocoa or st. pete's ) ...still waiting on flights to go down ... so far our plan is to fly out of portland ... but would be swayed if a good deal came out of moncton or halifax ...
> 
> Any ideas or tips would be greatly appreciated ...
> 
> also on my mind is joining CAA ....what does any one know about the benefits? id like to get our travel insurance from them also...
> 
> from what we've heard from other travelers , getting tickets once you get there is much cheaper ... so that is also one of our plans ...




RBC offers an awesome travel insurance package. Best part. You don't have to pay first in the event of accident, illness , etc....You call and they pay...

Keep and eye on Delta out of Bangor . They have great deals. I got Christmas for $137 each way.....

Charleyann


----------



## bluenosemickey

Just noticed that I replied on this board earlier and didn't introduce myself. 

I feel like I'm at an AA meeting.... My name is Melissa and I'm a Disneyaholic! We live just 15 mins from the Halifax airport and have never flown out of it on a family vacation!

We try to get to Disney twice a year, march breaks and august. This year we are breaking the pattern and skipping august and going on our first cruise next march break.  We'll see if we can stay away that long. 

We have driven the whole trip 5 or so times and otherwise we fly out of MHT. With five of us it's a numbers game and both options beat the pants off flights out of YHZ. 

Looks like spring just might stay here at least for the time being. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Fundytrail

bluenosemickey, welcome aboard the Atlantic Canada Thread!

See where your childer are the prefect age to enjoy Disney World, that is if there is a prefect age 

We too live outside Halifax in East Hants.


----------



## dvcdisney

bluenosemickey said:


> We try to get to Disney twice a year, march breaks and august. This year we are breaking the pattern and skipping august and going on our first cruise next march break.  We'll see if we can stay away that long.



We're the same way, we go 2 weeks for March break and 2 weeks in August. We are also going on our first cruise on the Dream this August. Can't wait! Hopefully we'll like it because I booked another cruise Aug 2012 on the Fantasy! 

Last year, we skipped Disney in August and went to Universal/SeaWorld/Busch Gardens and it was fine. We did miss Disney, but liked the new experiences (first time at Busch Gardens). We decided we'll do that more often. Since we just purchased APs, we will most likely not veer off Disney until it expires though...

Good Luck!


----------



## bluenosemickey

Yes, my kids really love Disney, they are great ages. But I think my hubby enjoys it more than anybody, so I would say mid-40s appears to be a perfect age!

Really think next years cruise is going to start a new addiction. 

I haven't been yet, and I'm already thinking about the next one!


----------



## pooksma

Anyone else wishing away the cool weather?

 I read in the paper that today's predicted temp for Orlando was 31 C.  Even 21 is better than ours.   
Makes our -2 look soooo

Sorry I've just had enough of being cold.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I was wishing the cold away in December !


----------



## Dimples1973ca

We went for a walk today and I told my husband to remind me off this cold when we are at WDW in August. I promised I would never complain about the heat again.


----------



## mcgraws

Hi bluenosemickey and others.

I saw that you (bnm) have driven from NS to Disney a few times.  How have you found that drive?  We are going in August and have enough time allotted to drive, do 10 days at Disney and a few at US/IOA.

We just aren't sure we want to drive.  We've been to WDW 2x before and wanted to do something different this trip since this is our last summer free before my girls hit University.  We thought the idea of going to US and maybe driving would make for a different experience.

How bad is the drive?  Did you stick to the I95 or did you try to by-pass NYC and Washington?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## SplashMom

Hi mcgraws!  I don't want to butt in but we have driven twice from NS in August and we loved it!  We did stick with the I-95 the entire way.  The first time we drove, we didn't really hit too much traffic at all.  Last August, we hit tons of traffic around NY and Washington so I would probably avoid those areas if we drive again.  We are considering it again for this year but we just went in February (flew) so we may go somewhere else for a drive, lol!  My husband loves driving and he drives the entire way.  We usually stop by 6 or 7at night so it takes us a bit longer.  We also stop and enjoy some of the places on the way down so it is really like two vacations.  If you have any questions, I'd be happy to answer!


----------



## mcgraws

Thanks SplashMom!  I think I have found a route that will take us off the I95 for most of the Northeast corridor since I've been told weekend traffic is incredible along there due to beachgoers.  

Where have you stopped along the way and what sights were worth seeing?  We'd like to do some stuff like that as well.  We've got lots of time really because we plan on leaving Thursday the 18th and don't have ressies at WDW until the 22nd and then we check out on the 31st (maybe will add one day or maybe add a day at the beginning depending on our driving schedule) and then go to Universal for 2/3 nights and head back from Orlando around the 3rd and have until the night of 5th to get home.

Any ideas for stop off points and points of interest would be appreciated.


----------



## SplashMom

We always stop for some shopping in Freeport, just because we find it a relaxing little village and we love LL Bean.  We have also stopped in Washington DC for a while to see the White House and the other sights.  Last summer we stopped in Savannah, Georgia, for an afternoon and enjoyed that.  We went to Paula Deen's restaurant for dinner that evening and it was wonderful!  We have done a few other shorter stops in Virginia and North Carolina, and you have to stop for a visit at Pedro's South of the Border for a blast of tacky, lol!!

All this talk about the drive has made me want to do it again!  We haven't done Universal in a few years so maybe we should do that.  I do mind the August heat though.  We just got back March 1 and our weather was incredible--80 to 85 daily and nothing but sun!  I wish I was there now...lol!  Have fun planning!


----------



## sprmom

Hi fellow Atlantic Canadians.  I am thinking of doing a very last minute trip to the WWOHP at US this Spring and surprising our DDs (9 and 11).  Has anyone stayed on the US resorts? Apparently you to "Jump the Lines", its like a Fast Pass for the whole park. Any thoughts? I will also post this on the US forum as well. Just prefer to ask the "local experts" first!


----------



## dvcdisney

sprmom said:


> Hi fellow Atlantic Canadians.  I am thinking of doing a very last minute trip to the WWOHP at US this Spring and surprising our DDs (9 and 11).  Has anyone stayed on the US resorts? Apparently you to "Jump the Lines", its like a Fast Pass for the whole park. Any thoughts? I will also post this on the US forum as well. Just prefer to ask the "local experts" first!



We stayed last August onsite at the Portofino Bay Hotel - club level. We enjoyed it. The fotl (front of the line) access was great. However, at the time we went, the Harry Potter Forbidden Journey ride was not set up for the fotl so it was still quite a long wait. But a lot of the rides such as The Mummy has the fotl and it was great not waiting at the standby line. For us, it was worth the extra money to stay onsite. 

Usually, we will go to US once every 2 years. The rides were great, but my family prefers Disney. We are planning to go there again next spring. 

The week before our stay at Portofino Bay, we were offsite near SeaWorld and Aquatica. We spend most of the time in Aquatica since it was sooooo hot. We spent 2 days at Busch Gardens, 2 days at SeaWorld and the rest of the time at Aquatica. So, when we moved over US onsite, we felt a little tired going to those other parks that we planned to relax and leisurely walk to each of the US parks.

I will admit that maybe, even if though we knew we would take it easy, we found that we spent quite a bit of time (more than I expected) at the Portofino Bay resort at the pool and at the Club.  With the fotl access, we found we had more time to do the rides several times and still be at the pool for 2-3 hours per day and since we had Club access we had time to stop by and get some snacks. I suppose it was because it was hot and the pool was refreshing. The fotl access allowed us to do both parks in 3 days leisurely.

When we visit again in the spring, we will most likely only spend 5 nights onsite again. However, if for some reason they no longer offer the fotl, we would not stay onsite, we would just stay at our DVC resort.

If you have anything specific, you can ask. I do think that the US board is full of great info and I learned quite a bit before our trip. Good Luck.


----------



## bluenosemickey

Hi Mcgraws:

We have driven to WDW multiple times. We usually stick to the 95 but DH likes to drive overnight. Used to all night shifts in a car, so not a big deal to him. This is the only way to beat the traffic from NYC-DC. It's a 6 hr corridor that turns into a 12 hr corridor if you get unlucky. On the weekend I would definitely use an alternate route. We have done this before and it's a fine way to go in the summer, just not great in the winter because it takes you west and higher up in elevation and the snow becomes an issue. 

We typically take 2 nights down and three nights back. Haven't really done much sight seeing except in DC, and some shopping in Freeport, Kittery and the Potomac Mills Ikea (South of DC just off the 95). 

We always stop at the Cracker Barrel to eat and browse the store. Imagine if the Irving Bigstop and the Masstown Market had a much more polished American cousin....that's the Cracker Barrel.  Except that a family of 5 can easily eat for $35.00! The first one is in Portland Maine and from there you can pretty much find one just off the highway all the way to Orlando. 

We use coupons from roomsaver.com for all the nights on the road, never pay more than $79/ night for Hiltons and Marriotts. We don't pay less than $59 usually, the hotels get sketchy at anything lower. 

Whatever route you take, you must AVOID the corridor just south of DC to Fredericksburg Va from Friday noon until late Sunday evening. Unless you are going through after midnight. It is gridlocked almost every weekend along with parallel routes in the vicinity. So if you go west to avoid NYC-DC, be sure to stay west until you get to Fredericksburg, then cut back over to the 95. 

We really enjoy the drive in the summer. It's a long grip, but my 3 kids love 
the adventure of it all and it's part of the vacation to us. FYI it is approximately $1300 round trip. Two good meals a day and a free hot breakfast in the hotels. 

Have fun planning.


----------



## silverhaze269

sprmom said:


> Hi fellow Atlantic Canadians.  I am thinking of doing a very last minute trip to the WWOHP at US this Spring and surprising our DDs (9 and 11).  Has anyone stayed on the US resorts? Apparently you to "Jump the Lines", its like a Fast Pass for the whole park. Any thoughts? I will also post this on the US forum as well. Just prefer to ask the "local experts" first!



Hey! I've stayed on-site at the Hard Rock Hotel on the club level a few times. It was fantastic! If I were doing a USO trip again that's definitely where I would chose to stay. It's closest to Universal and the overall atmosphere of the hotel is pretty cool. That being said, the hotel may be a bit loud for some people, and if you want a more relaxing atmosphere I'd suggest trying one of the other resorts. While I have never experienced loud people above or beside my room, because it is a HRH I could see the potential for partying being a lot higher there than at Portofino Bay or Royal Pacific. As for the front of the line access perk, it was excellent. We were able to ride our favorites multiple times a day and take the parks at a more leisurely pace. The other thing to keep in mind is that the last time I stayed on-site at the HRH was in 2005 or 2006, so things have probably changed since then, especially since WWoHP opened. If you have any more questions, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## Celidh

Hi everyone.  Just a quick post for now since I have spent far too much time on here looking at Disney stuff already and it is past my bedtime! 

My name is Tammie and my partner and I are planning a trip with my 3 kids, ds 13, ds 11 and dd 7, hopefully in September.  (Hoping for FD)  We live in Debert.

I haven't read many of the posts on this thread but I will save that for another day.

TTYL


----------



## mcgraws

Awesome info bluenosemickey, thanks so much.  We will definitely hit the Cracker Barrel (can't believe I've never been before, been to Portland and New Hampshire dozens of times, oh well).  

Also the Ikea sounds great in DC (but we'll likely avoid that area).

We are really looking forward to the drive down now.  It is going to make the whole Orlando thing like new for us since it will be an adventure itself and then we'll have the car down there with us so we can explore Orlando a little and go to Universal for a few days.

I can't wait until August now!


----------



## RainbowsMist

Celidh said:


> Hi everyone.  Just a quick post for now since I have spent far too much time on here looking at Disney stuff already and it is past my bedtime!
> 
> My name is Tammie and my partner and I are planning a trip with my 3 kids, ds 13, ds 11 and dd 7, hopefully in September.  (Hoping for FD)  We live in Debert.
> 
> I haven't read many of the posts on this thread but I will save that for another day.
> 
> TTYL





It sure is a small world!  I'm in Crowes Mills   Chances are I know you and your children - I use to be the Admin. Assistant at the school in Debert!  Close friend of mine is there now 

You've come to a great place and will gain a wealth of information and meet lots of great people!


----------



## Fundytrail

Born and raised in Debert, but have lived outside Debert for the last 39 years but return often as we have camp in the area 



RainbowsMist said:


> It sure is a small world!  I'm in Crowes Mills   Chances are I know you and your children - I use to be the Admin. Assistant at the school in Debert!  Close friend of mine is there now
> 
> You've come to a great place and will gain a wealth of information and meet lots of great people!


----------



## Honeystar120608

I need your advice!

Two weeks ago, the flights offered out of Moncton were great, affordable, cheaper than flying out of Portland. Long story short, we are ready to buy and all the flights have changed. The only affordable flights out of Moncton are from Sun-following Wed, so 9 full days in DW, 10 nights. We never thought of staying this long but are considering it. Between the difference of flying out of POrtland (which is still more $$) we'd rather put the difference into DW and not Portland. Also, doing portland and 7 nights in DW puts our vacation at 9 nights anyway.
Question is, should we go for it and get these tickets now, or do you think any more 'deals' will be coming out between now and september? Right now it's around $430 a seat (4 of us)
We live 2 min drive from the airport so it would be SO nice not having to drive to Portland since we've done it the past 3 years, novelty has worn off. 

I have a feeling we won't get any cheaper between now and then, but I just don't know.

We weren't in a position to buy 2 weeks ago,


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Prices have been high lately ... if it were me, I'd grab 430 and run.   I haven't seen many fares out of pwm lately that have been that great ... the US economy must be picking up or inflation is taking place .


----------



## weezy26nm

Celidh said:


> Hi everyone.  Just a quick post for now since I have spent far too much time on here looking at Disney stuff already and it is past my bedtime!
> 
> My name is Tammie and my partner and I are planning a trip with my 3 kids, ds 13, ds 11 and dd 7, hopefully in September.  (Hoping for FD)  We live in Debert.
> 
> I haven't read many of the posts on this thread but I will save that for another day.
> 
> TTYL





RainbowsMist said:


> It sure is a small world!  I'm in Crowes Mills   Chances are I know you and your children - I use to be the Admin. Assistant at the school in Debert!  Close friend of mine is there now
> 
> You've come to a great place and will gain a wealth of information and meet lots of great people!





Fundytrail said:


> Born and raised in Debert, but have lived outside Debert for the last 39 years but return often as we have camp in the area



I live down Bass River way (Portapique to be exact) and I work in Debert in the spring at Neenah Paper and I worked at Masstown Market years ago. My daughter (PiratesFan) works at Tim Hortons in Debert. It is a small world.

Tammie is this your first trip to Disney World?


----------



## Fundytrail

weezy26nm, and the world only gets smaller, my cousin runs the Dominion Chair Co. Store in Bass River and my Mother was from Little Bass River.


----------



## dennise

Small, small world, I know Wheezy, have conversed with Rainbowmist.  Live in between them.   Counting the sleeps now.


----------



## silverhaze269

Honeystar120608 said:


> I need your advice!
> 
> Two weeks ago, the flights offered out of Moncton were great, affordable, cheaper than flying out of Portland. Long story short, we are ready to buy and all the flights have changed. The only affordable flights out of Moncton are from Sun-following Wed, so 9 full days in DW, 10 nights. We never thought of staying this long but are considering it. Between the difference of flying out of POrtland (which is still more $$) we'd rather put the difference into DW and not Portland. Also, doing portland and 7 nights in DW puts our vacation at 9 nights anyway.
> Question is, should we go for it and get these tickets now, or do you think any more 'deals' will be coming out between now and september? Right now it's around $430 a seat (4 of us)
> We live 2 min drive from the airport so it would be SO nice not having to drive to Portland since we've done it the past 3 years, novelty has worn off.
> 
> I have a feeling we won't get any cheaper between now and then, but I just don't know.
> 
> We weren't in a position to buy 2 weeks ago,


I would say, if you haven't already gotten these tickets, you really should. That's a great price!


----------



## shassta

Hi, I must admit, I did see $410 out of Moncton (Air Can) but I was using the dates of Sept 19 - 27. We are flying out of Boston for $223 each - we are going to do some shopping too and possibly an Ikea trip.


----------



## silverhaze269

I probably should have asked before, but are those prices including tax and fees? I paid $460 everything in for my flights from Halifax to Orlando for my upcoming May trip, but I had to get 2 one-way tickets. The cheapest I've ever gotten a flight to Orlando was about $350 everything in, but that was in 2006 I think.


----------



## TrainerBBD

Hey guys,

I'm out of Moncton and have traveled to Florida the last 3 years and have booked another trip for this September. 

We booked through Air Canada and got it for $415 return out of Moncton  

We are staying at Lake Buena Vista Resort and Spa.. We got a 3 bedroom / 2 bath room with a Mini Van rental for 10 nights = $1500 on Expedia. (We have stayed at this resort the last 2 years and have loved it)

For our trips we are rotating parks .. 2011 - Universal / IOA & Sea World ... 2010 - Disney World ... 2009 Sea World & Busch ... 2008 Disney World .... We like the rotation and it allows us to take in some of the other Orlando shopping , mid ways , restaurants

We are a family of 4 ... Me and the wife and Daughter (7) and Son (2)

Love going to Florida and love that I came across this forum site ... Have fun on your trips this year or in the future ... We are super stoked for our next trip in Sept 

BBD


----------



## dennise

Trainer BBD:   Does Moncton airport have paid parking on site?   Do they have Park n Fly?    We are 1.5 hours away, as opposed to 1 hr from YHZ, but if the price was right would do it.    We went in September last year and loved it, no crowds.


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

dennise said:


> Trainer BBD:   Does Moncton airport have paid parking on site?   Do they have Park n Fly?    We are 1.5 hours away, as opposed to 1 hr from YHZ, but if the price was right would do it.    We went in September last year and loved it, no crowds.



I don't believe they have park and fly, but they do have short and long term parking.  I'm sure they have a website for you to gather additional info though.  My parents live 5 minutes away, so we always park our vehicle there.


----------



## shassta

We parked our car for the week at Moncton Airport, I think it was $7/day. I think we ended up paying $56 altogether. When are you going in September? We are going Sept 19 - 27 (but flying out of Boston)


----------



## RainbowsMist

Totally off topic...just wanted to whine a bit about today's gas prices  

Thought others from the area would understand


----------



## TrainerBBD

YA .. Moncton has paid long term parking ... Think we paid $58 or so last year for 9 days. (We are going Sept 13th - 22nd this year)

We like Spet as well do to lower crowds but also it is the best time for us to get vacation time from work etc 

Each year we have gone we chose to fly out of Moncton ... By the time we add in the drive time to Boston or even Portland and then the gas and hotel rooms + food and then the lonnnnng drive back on the last day of vacation ... The extra $300 or so make it better for us (lol)

This is the 1st time that we have booked so far in advance ... we usually just say hey lets go next month kinda thing so this is killing us with the waiting


----------



## M&M mom

I'm surprised at the great rates people are getting with flying out of Moncton.  When I check for our family of four I usually get around $3000, which to me is crazy!  So, we drive to Bangor and pay anywhere from $1100 to $1600.  Just wondering how far in advance you book these flights out of Moncton.  I usually book really early, around 10 - 11 months ahead, as soon as I can book.  Maybe I need to hold off in booking so early.  When is the best time to book?
Thanks, I would love to fly from Moncton if I could get a good rate.  It's a much shorter drive.


----------



## Honeystar120608

M&M mom said:


> I'm surprised at the great rates people are getting with flying out of Moncton.  When I check for our family of four I usually get around $3000, which to me is crazy!  So, we drive to Bangor and pay anywhere from $1100 to $1600.  Just wondering how far in advance you book these flights out of Moncton.  I usually book really early, around 10 - 11 months ahead, as soon as I can book.  Maybe I need to hold off in booking so early.  When is the best time to book?
> Thanks, I would love to fly from Moncton if I could get a good rate.  It's a much shorter drive.



We live in Dieppe, and normally drive to Portland to fly out. But this year we got rates at $1650 CA for all 4 of us with Continental. Which, seem to offer the best flights (IMO) We are going in September and just booked 2 weeks ago. I've never seen the flights this low...not that I ever avidly look.


----------



## Fundytrail

Just got back from CBR, daytime temps were between 86F to 91F what a shock to arrive home to this cold weather


----------



## Celidh

weezy26nm said:


> I live down Bass River way (Portapique to be exact) and I work in Debert in the spring at Neenah Paper and I worked at Masstown Market years ago. My daughter (PiratesFan) works at Tim Hortons in Debert. It is a small world.
> 
> Tammie is this your first trip to Disney World?



I just moved to Debert two years ago from near Portapique .  I lived on a little dirt road called "Back Road".  You know you live in the middle of no where when your road is called back road and the power poles end at your house!   I'm really glad to be out of there.

How long ago did you work at the market?  I worked there for a few years.  I left about 3 years ago.  My mil also worked there before that.

It will sort of be my first trip.  I was to Disneyland when I was 16 but it was a day trip.  In my early 20s I was to mk for a day trip as well.  This will be the first time having the whole experience.  We don't have it booked yet.  We are hoping for fd soon.  If it doesnt come out in May we will just have to bite the bullet and book anyway.

RainbowsMist:  My two younger kids go to Debert Elementary.  This is only their second year there.  It truly is a small world that is for sure.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Look at all of you from the Debert Area! 

I heard a rumour that Disney was coming out with a specific PIN for Debert residences ... jk


----------



## Fundytrail

Ted in Halifax said:


> Look at all of you from the Debert Area!
> 
> I heard a rumour that Disney was coming out with a specific PIN for Debert residences ... jk



LOL  Now that's funny, well it doesn't take much amuse me 

While at CBR I saw the Debert local convince store owner walking across a foot bridge;-)


----------



## dennise

Fundytrail:  that must have been Sonya or Randy.    We just got back today and I am looking again already.


----------



## Fundytrail

dennise said:


> Fundytrail:  that must have been Sonya or Randy.    We just got back today and I am looking again already.


----------



## Celidh

Ted in Halifax said:


> Look at all of you from the Debert Area!
> 
> I heard a rumour that Disney was coming out with a specific PIN for Debert residences ... jk



I didn't get that pin, but still managed to get my fd booked.  Maybe your prediction helped!


----------



## tinkfairyfans

Hi there fellow Atlantic Canadians.  This is for those who have not blown away this week.  Here on PEI the weather really has me thinking of Disney.  

My question is for those that have stayed at one of the Universal Hotels and travelled to the airport.  Does the hotel provide transfer to the airport like Disney or do you just cab it?  Any tips would be helpful as we haven't been to universal, we've always (last 5 Decembers) stayed at Disney.  We just ended up getting hooked on it and can't stay away.  Thanks


----------



## silverhaze269

tinkfairyfans said:


> Hi there fellow Atlantic Canadians.  This is for those who have not blown away this week.  Here on PEI the weather really has me thinking of Disney.
> 
> My question is for those that have stayed at one of the Universal Hotels and travelled to the airport.  Does the hotel provide transfer to the airport like Disney or do you just cab it?  Any tips would be helpful as we haven't been to universal, we've always (last 5 Decembers) stayed at Disney.  We just ended up getting hooked on it and can't stay away.  Thanks



Here in Halifax the weather has been positively dismal for the past, oh 3 weeks. We have had literally 2 and a half days of sun in total out of the last 3 weeks. It's horrible...and it's also been cool. 

Anyway, I've stayed at the Hard Rock Hotel 3 times (I think ) and once we rented a car, but the other two times we used Mears. I'm pretty sure they have a website. I can't tell you the price though, because I was still young enough that my parents paid for everything, but the drivers were friendly and it didn't take long to get from the airport to the hotel. Hopefully this helps a bit!


----------



## islandboy40

Have done BWI CL and loved it - want to try AKL CL has anyone done this?  How do they compare.

islandboy40


----------



## fitislandgirl

I am also from PEI   Looking to plan a trip to Disney for family of 4.  I am told late August - September is a good time to go for free dining.  Will you be flying out of PEI?



tinkfairyfans said:


> Hi there fellow Atlantic Canadians.  This is for those who have not blown away this week.  Here on PEI the weather really has me thinking of Disney.
> 
> My question is for those that have stayed at one of the Universal Hotels and travelled to the airport.  Does the hotel provide transfer to the airport like Disney or do you just cab it?  Any tips would be helpful as we haven't been to universal, we've always (last 5 Decembers) stayed at Disney.  We just ended up getting hooked on it and can't stay away.  Thanks


----------



## Tinkershelly

fitislandgirl said:


> I am also from PEI   Looking to plan a trip to Disney for family of 4.  I am told late August - September is a good time to go for free dining.  Will you be flying out of PEI?



The free dining promotion for Aug-Sep is available now.  I wouldn't wait too long to book it as once the rooms set aside for the promotion are gone, they are gone.

I booked it on the first day it was available and got just what I wanted.  Good luck.


----------



## M&M mom

So after days of back and forth trying to make a decision, I booked flights.  Leaving from Bangor to Orlando at a rate of $301 per person.  The times are not great but I guess it's not a bad deal.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

M&M .... who is the flight with? Allegient?


----------



## M&M mom

Ted in Halifax said:


> M&M .... who is the flight with? Allegient?



It's with Delta.  Leaving March 1, return March 14.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I think $300 with Delta from Bangor is a fine deal ... plus you are landing in MCO not SFB!


----------



## teekathepony

Wow! Why didn't I find this thread until now? I feel like I'm at home  
Hope it's ok that I jump on board. I'm Wendy from near enough to Sydney River, Cape Breton. My husband and I are planning our 3rd trip to the world for our first anniversary in October  It will be  my 5th time there. Besides being Disney nuts, we have two horses, two dogs, two cats and I breed tropical fish!
Glad to find you. 
*Subscribe!*


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Welcome Home Wendy!


----------



## Vixey

I'm from NB but I moved to Alberta a few years ago (for the work of course).  It's nice to see so many people from Canada on the boards.


----------



## bob315

I have been reading this thread for the last 6 months and love the information.  I want to thank those who posted in March/April of this year on the driving down. DW and I are thinking about doing it in August 2012 and I really appreciate the information on distance, routes, options etc. My question is the heat - I can see the stats and average temperatures but from a practical point of view, from people who live in Eastern Canada, how hot does it really get? We have done May before and I was down June one year without my wife but I was just wondering.

Any information would be helpful.

Bob


----------



## teekathepony

My boss and a close friend both (separately, lol!) went in August and said that it was no different than May or September. I've never been there in the summer, so this is just what I've heard.


----------



## Hockey Mom KQ

Just saying HI from New Brunswick.


----------



## dennise

I could handle a little bit of their sun and heat about now, tired of dull, damp days.


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

bob315 said:


> I have been reading this thread for the last 6 months and love the information.  I want to thank those who posted in March/April of this year on the driving down. DW and I are thinking about doing it in August 2012 and I really appreciate the information on distance, routes, options etc. My question is the heat - I can see the stats and average temperatures but from a practical point of view, from people who live in Eastern Canada, how hot does it really get? We have done May before and I was down June one year without my wife but I was just wondering.
> 
> Any information would be helpful.
> 
> Bob



We've done August once.....and never again.  The combo of heat 95+ and humidity was very draining.

Sweating at the bus stop within 5 minutes, sunglasses fogging up as soon as we left the room in the morning, etc.

The water at the water parks and resort pools was just like warm bathwater - not overly refreshing at all.

We've had great weather when we went in April/May......it's our favourite time to go so far.  We'll be trying end of Feb/early March next time - hoping for some decent weather then too - but it's really a crapshoot - as long as we're @ Disney we'll make the best of any weather we get - as it will be better than what we're getting here in Atlantic Canada during the same time


----------



## SplashMom

We are driving from Cape Breton again in August.  We have driven in August twice before, and it is very hot.  We have also been very hot in April and May but the difference is the humidity in August.  We were there this past February and the weather then was perfect, 85 and sun every day.  Some years in March it has been cooler than February...you never know.  That being said, I still love going in August.  Mostly, I love the drive and it is the only time of year that we have enough time to drive.  Our August trips are more relaxed...we swim a lot and go to the parks later in the day.  You really do have to be prepared to sweat a lot, lol!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

I've been down in the summer twice. I LOVE it. The heat doesn't bother me, and I always feel like I'm in and out of the A/C all the time anyways. I just love going to Disney, and being a teacher, I can go for a few days longer in the summer than any other time of year. So it's worth it for me. The weather is warm when you get up and it's warm when you go to bed.... sometimes it's hot when you get up and hot when you go to bed.   But I like that.


----------



## bob315

Thank you all. While I don't like heat and humidity, the lure of the drive down and the low crowds end of August is pretty enticing. Because it is summer we can stay a little longer without feeling guilty around the kids missing school and we get almost a second vacation in the drive down and back. I just think it will be fun and I would prefer to do it before my kids become teenagers and probably less interested in a long drive with mom and dad. Again, thanks to everyone. I do love this thread.

Bob


----------



## pooksma

Just a reminder to everyone that the "new" hand held device ban on drivers starts tomorrow in New Brunswick! Finally 

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/story/2011/06/05/nb-cellphone-ban.html


----------



## M&M mom

Hockey Mom KQ said:


> Just saying HI from New Brunswick.



 Hello to you!


----------



## sprmom

Hi there, I am looking for flights from Halifax to MCO for early-mid Nov to go during my husbands birthday (Nov 8).  We will actually be doing a "Disney Lite" trip (Downtown Disney, character dining, etc.) and be visiting WWHP at US, plus a day at Cape Canaveral.  

So far the prices have been dissappointing. I am currently on Airfare Watchdog and every travel site alert comes to me, but I know everyone on here is well atuned to the fluctuations in the flights, so maybe you can let me know when something good comes up from any of the YHZ carriers. I thought of Bangor/Portland, still not convinced I want to spend two days (16 hrs) of my vacation driving to Maine when I could be at the pool.  Thanks!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Are your dates around Nov 8th flexible?  How many people in your party?


----------



## Meaghanqt

DisneyFreak06 said:


> I've been down in the summer twice. I LOVE it. The heat doesn't bother me, and I always feel like I'm in and out of the A/C all the time anyways. I just love going to Disney, and being a teacher, I can go for a few days longer in the summer than any other time of year. So it's worth it for me. The weather is warm when you get up and it's warm when you go to bed.... sometimes it's hot when you get up and hot when you go to bed.   But I like that.



Prince Edward Island????? Me too!


----------



## sprmom

Ted in Halifax said:


> Are your dates around Nov 8th flexible?  How many people in your party?



Hi Ted, there will be 4 of us.  I see your Directair special posting and it is appealing, I may prefer to spend a bit more and have flights from HFX though. I am still checking it out. Dates are flexible to some extent, though so keep us in mind as you check around. Thanks!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I suspect that when summer vacations start you may see some sales.  Keep an eye on Continental (or United through Continental) ... plus AC or Westjet may get into a price battle.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Meaghanqt said:


> Prince Edward Island????? Me too!



Hi!  There's a few of us on here, but not many.  This is a fun place to be sometimes....  It's almost as fun as Disney! 

Welcome to the Dis!


----------



## islandboy40

Hi, I've checked flying out of Portland, ME in November/2011.  Average price is $300.00 per person.  Air Canada wants $850.00 from Charlottetown.  Even by driving, gas, hotel , and meals I still am in $1,000.00 for my family of 3.  Also, when we return to Portland we drive up to North conway and do all our Xmas shopping which last year saved me another $500.00 compared to shopping at home.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

islandboy40 said:


> Hi, I've checked flying out of Portland, ME in November/2011.  Average price is $300.00 per person.  Air Canada wants $850.00 from Charlottetown.  Even by driving, gas, hotel , and meals I still am in $1,000.00 for my family of 3.  Also, when we return to Portland we drive up to North conway and do all our Xmas shopping which last year saved me another $500.00 compared to shopping at home.



Nice savings!   And welcome to the Dis!


----------



## LuzzBightyear

islandboy40 said:


> Hi, I've checked flying out of Portland, ME in November/2011.  Average price is $300.00 per person.  Air Canada wants $850.00 from Charlottetown.  Even by driving, gas, hotel , and meals I still am in $1,000.00 for my family of 3.  Also, when we return to Portland we drive up to North conway and do all our Xmas shopping which last year saved me another $500.00 compared to shopping at home.



Another Islander going in November. I have been watching the AC prices for awhile, and saw them a bit cheaper than $850 for my dates (Remembrance Day week), but not much...and since Christmas they keep creeping up and up. We would be doing the same as you if we were not traveling with three little ones. Luckily our group of 10 had enough Airmiles to almost cover everyone


----------



## Meaghanqt

LuzzBightyear said:


> Another Islander going in November. I have been watching the AC prices for awhile, and saw them a bit cheaper than $850 for my dates (Remembrance Day week), but not much...and since Christmas they keep creeping up and up. We would be doing the same as you if we were not traveling with three little ones. Luckily our group of 10 had enough Airmiles to almost cover everyone



I have found the best fares from Portland on the expedia.com site (never expedia.ca). We are going August 27-Sept 4th this year and got our tickets for $227 each round trip, taxes and fees in.  Bought the bargain fare. Hopeful that we will get as good a deal when we go in March.  P.S. Hello fellow Islanders!!! Are you DVC members as well?


----------



## peimikes

We booked with Continental from Halifax this year, we had used Delta out of Bangor last few years. It was $313/seat round trip from Halifax I checked for a coworker a few days ago for flights in Nov, and found that Continental had many days in this price range. Cheapest I found From Bangor was Mid $400 plus the Extra 4-5 hours driving from PEI made Halifax an easy decision this year for the first time since 2006.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

peimikes:

What rate did you pay on Continental from Halifax for November?

Thanks
Ted


----------



## dennise

Has anyone been to Wrentham?   Are there any hotels  near  there that are  good places to stay?    ? shopping besides the outlet mall.    Sights to see?   Looking at maybe doing a driving trip in September instead of Orlando


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Does your husband like Football?  If so Patriots Place is nearby ... and they have a hotel there.  

I will be in Providence in less than 2 weeks (this is 30 minutes away).  I am at the Renaissance providence Hotel (4 star) ... I won this on Priceline for $60 plus taxes (NOTE: Parking is another $30 or so).  Been there before ... prior to a Patriots game ... nice spot ...  but no pool for kids. Flying out of PVD there ...


----------



## dennise

That's pretty steep for parking.     I found a Holiday Inn Express that is quite new in Plainville, but I am not familiar with the area.  It says it is about 2.5 miles from the Outlet Mall.     I won't dare tell that we are going anywhere near Patriot country, my SIL is a Patriot fanatic.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Anywhere in the Boston area where you get near a downtown, the parking gets pricey ... I'm not a fan of paying for parking  

A new Holiday Inn is always a safe choice, plus I suspected you get free breakfast! * Your SIL will figure got where you are going !!! *

Ted is a Patriot Fanatic too!


----------



## peimikes

This was a few weeks ago but i found seats for $303+tax for a coworker out of Halifax for early November. There were several dates and I never ask which one they picked. It was for 3 seats round trip. I belive we looked at flights leaving between Tuesdays and Thursdays.


----------



## Fundytrail

Just booked our flight through AirTransat at $649 each no great bargain but have a direct flight from Halifax to Orlando and arrive at 10:10 AM in Orlando. 
We also rented DVC points and are booked in at Old Key West.


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

Fundytrail said:


> Just booked our flight through AirTransat at $649 each no great bargain but have a direct flight from Halifax to Orlando and arrive at 10:10 AM in Orlando.
> We also rented DVC points and are booked in at Old Key West.



Awesome arrival time .........and a direct flight to boot !!

What are your dates?


----------



## islandboy40

Can anyone tell me how the AKL compares with the CSR.  Have stayed at CSR 3 times and BWI once and to be honest really didn't feel BWI was worth the extra $.  For this trip AKL is my family's pic and I am wondering if any other Maritimers have stay there?


----------



## Tinkershelly

Last week I booked the cheapest flights I have ever gotten for Halifax to Orlando.  Continental, one stop, through Newark, 1:51pm arrival in Orlando, 5:20pm departure from Orlando, $419 each all taxes in! 

This includes a Saturday departure as well.


----------



## dennise

Tinkershelly:   When are these for?


----------



## DisneyFreak06

islandboy40 said:


> Can anyone tell me how the AKL compares with the CSR.  Have stayed at CSR 3 times and BWI once and to be honest really didn't feel BWI was worth the extra $.  For this trip AKL is my family's pic and I am wondering if any other Maritimers have stay there?



I know someone (from the Island - a fellow teacher) who has stayed there.  When I asked him on Facebook, these are his words: 





> loved every minute... It was super! I would go back in a flash.


----------



## MikeyNS

islandboy40 said:


> Can anyone tell me how the AKL compares with the CSR.  Have stayed at CSR 3 times and BWI once and to be honest really didn't feel BWI was worth the extra $.  For this trip AKL is my family's pic and I am wondering if any other Maritimers have stay there?



We've stayed numerous times and the kids love it. I wouldnt necessarily spring for a savannah view since there are some great public viewing areas around the resorts. The only complaint the DW has is the resort always seems a bit dark.


----------



## Tinkershelly

dennise said:


> Tinkershelly:   When are these for?



September 24th to October 5th.  I'm telling everyone about this price, trying to justify being a cyberstalker of Expedia and the airline websites!


----------



## weswife

Hi,

Anyone get a great deal for mid Nov? I am booked for Nov. 13 - 21  Would love a direct due to DD using a wheelchair, but would consider 1 stop if the price was right  Thanks or any info. I am new to booking online so how does it work?


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

I finally booked our March Break trip for next year 

Feb 29-Mar 9

POP Century: Standard Room

Room Only Feb 29-Mar 4
7 day MYW with Free Dining (Upgrade to Reg Dining Plan): Mar 4 - 9 

Now only need to book the flights....within the next day or so.  Using Airmiles for 1 segment and then cash only for the other.


----------



## ginny_lynn

Hi everyone! MY name is Virginia and I am from Nova Scotia, after quite a long time of talking about going we are finally planning our first Disney trip for August 2012. 

There are 6 of us so we are planning on driving down as flights are $$$

Anyone who has driven down any advice is welcome! we plan on stretching it out and stopping 2 nights on the way down and back, where are good places to stop?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## teekathepony

Hello Virginia, and welcome!
I have a close friend whose family used to drive to Florida from Cape Breton every summer. Unfortunately I don't know where they stopped or the route they took or anything, I do remember she used to love the drive and seeing everything on the way down!


----------



## fan1080

Welcome, Ginny Lynn. The DIS is a great place for researching your WDW vacation. Feel free to ask all the questions you want. Many of us have been to WDW multiple times and would love to help as much as we can.

I haven't driven all the way down before either. But I do think that a drive from NS is going to take any where from 32-38 hours depending on where you are, and where you are going once in WDW. 

3 days driving will therefore be 11-13 hours per day, that's a long time. Not saying it can't be done, just wanted to mention it in case you didn't realize.


----------



## Honeystar120608

ginny_lynn said:


> Hi everyone! MY name is Virginia and I am from Nova Scotia, after quite a long time of talking about going we are finally planning our first Disney trip for August 2012.
> 
> There are 6 of us so we are planning on driving down as flights are $$$
> 
> Anyone who has driven down any advice is welcome! we plan on stretching it out and stopping 2 nights on the way down and back, where are good places to stop?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



This will be our 4th time flying down. We flew out of Portland Maine the first 2 times, then Manchester NH last year (direct flights), and this year we will fly right out of Moncton. we live about a 2 min drive from the airport and I can't wait. I got 4 seats for $1800 back in March (for Sept27-oct5) If you compare costs of travel expenses, and we do it on the cheap, it worked out to be cheaper for us to fly out of home this time.
However, next year we are driving down. We have just bought a new travel trailer and will camp at the campground down there. 2 nights sounds like a stretch from CB though. I am giving it 3 nights, but at that I know we want to make a couple stops on the way down. Hoping to anyway. First place I start with is maps.google.com. You can get the distance and fastest routes all through there. We would probably stay at Motel 6 or a chain called red roof I think. (where the inlaws stay on their travels)


----------



## Momloveshockey

THAT is why we are flying out of Portland when we go Dec. 31st....WAY cheaper than out of Moncton...and the bonus shopping on the way home...BY then kiddo will need a new pair if sneakers.


----------



## tribus121

ginny_lynn said:


> Hi everyone! MY name is Virginia and I am from Nova Scotia, after quite a long time of talking about going we are finally planning our first Disney trip for August 2012.
> 
> There are 6 of us so we are planning on driving down as flights are $$$
> 
> Anyone who has driven down any advice is welcome! we plan on stretching it out and stopping 2 nights on the way down and back, where are good places to stop?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Welcome Virgina 
 All though I'm not from NS but  I have made the trip to Florida several times and have worked as a bus driver . I have driven from Fredericton in 2 days "alone" there are bascily 2 routes that you could take the I95 all the way or using I81 . The I95 route is the shortest but involves driving through all the major east coast cities and a lot of tolls the I 81 route is mostly rural ( Lots of services and great 4 lane Highway  ) when I travel I use a simple formula of 50miles or 80km per hr you should be able to average that even with stops .an other tip is to plan your first day to be your longest and your last day your shortest that way if you are held up for any reason you will be able to make up time on 3rd day and avoid a 3rd night on the road . I would all-so recommend joining the CAA they can provide maps for the trip and discounts for hotels on top of their road side service . I have not traveled the I95 route but if you let me know ware in NS I can give you the exact directions using the I81 route and make recommendations on ware to stop


----------



## Celidh

We are leaving for WDW on Monday at 6:35 a.m.  We have a connecting flight going through Montreal.  We leave Montreal at 8:35 a.m. I think it is. 

I am so nervous that we will be delayed.  I can handle being a day late starting our vacation if need be. (not that I wouldn't be disappointed)  It is the fact that my mom is supposed to be meeting us in Montreal that concerns me.  I don't want her to make it through to Orlando all by herself.  This is a woman who can get lost in a bathroom!  God knows where she would end up.  If we get delayed, I would rather we were all together or at least all still stuck at home but not separated.

The hardest part is the waiting to see just what weather will affect where!!  I keep telling myself, don't think about it because there is nothing I can do but wait and see.

Wish me luck.


----------



## teekathepony

Celidh said:


> We are leaving for WDW on Monday at 6:35 a.m.  We have a connecting flight going through Montreal.  We leave Montreal at 8:35 a.m. I think it is.
> 
> I am so nervous that we will be delayed.  I can handle being a day late starting our vacation if need be. (not that I wouldn't be disappointed)  It is the fact that my mom is supposed to be meeting us in Montreal that concerns me.  I don't want her to make it through to Orlando all by herself.  This is a woman who can get lost in a bathroom!  God knows where she would end up.  If we get delayed, I would rather we were all together or at least all still stuck at home but not separated.
> 
> The hardest part is the waiting to see just what weather will affect where!!  I keep telling myself, don't think about it because there is nothing I can do but wait and see.
> 
> *Wish me luck*.



I do wish you luck, that would not be a fun situation for anyone!


----------



## Tinkershelly

I think that air travel will be screwed up for the whole continent over the next few days, probably won't get corrected until mid-week or so.  The airline schedulers are probably bringing in cases of Red Bull now to try to keep the most people moving as possible but with the major airports from Washington to Boston unreliable or even under water, it'll be tough to predict.  

I don't have any fear that it will be dangerous to fly, they will make sure that everyone is safe, but having to skip those major hubs for even a few hours will become a scheduling nightmare! 

On the good side, if you don't have a scheduled stop at an affected airport you may be in very good shape.  Good luck for sure with your flights and have a great holiday!!!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Celidh said:


> We are leaving for WDW on Monday at 6:35 a.m.  We have a connecting flight going through Montreal.  We leave Montreal at 8:35 a.m. I think it is.
> 
> I am so nervous that we will be delayed.  I can handle being a day late starting our vacation if need be. (not that I wouldn't be disappointed)  It is the fact that my mom is supposed to be meeting us in Montreal that concerns me.  I don't want her to make it through to Orlando all by herself.  This is a woman who can get lost in a bathroom!  God knows where she would end up.  If we get delayed, I would rather we were all together or at least all still stuck at home but not separated.
> 
> The hardest part is the waiting to see just what weather will affect where!!  I keep telling myself, don't think about it because there is nothing I can do but wait and see.
> 
> Wish me luck.



Good luck!  I was stuck in Toronto for an extra three hours the other day due to thunderstorms. Other airports were totally cancelling flights and they were announcing the cancelled flights to those airports. They were also announcing that if people had connections to make, they would help them find other flights to their final destinations (instead of to the airports that were cancelling flights).  I know this doesn't help in your case, but keep in mind they try to help in whichever way they can. 

And on a side note, my sister is the same way, and not a flyer. On her second ever flight, she managed to find her way through Montreal to make it to Orlando on her own. She stopped and asked for help at least twice, so maybe if you remind your mother to ask for help as often as she needs, she could be fine and then she could meet you in Orlando. Although hopefully you won't have to worry and you'll be okay getting out! 

Here's some pixie dust to help you have some safe travels!


----------



## Celidh

Thanks everyone.  I'm getting more and more nervous by the minute.  Halifax is under a tropical storm warning and a wind warning.  I don't know how high the winds have to be before they will ground planes.  Hopefully they are calm when we have to leave.  I go back and forth from thinking it will all be good and we will get out and freaking that we will be stuck for days.   I don't even have to be in Disney to be on a roller coaster ride, but this one is all emotional! 

On the brighter side, I think we are pretty much packed.  We are heading to Halifax tomorrow afternoon and staying at a hotel for the night.  Today was my son's 14th bday and so we are taking him to Boston Pizza tomorrow evening.  I gave him the choice of where we eat.

I'm tired and ready for a good nights' sleep.


----------



## teekathepony

Hope everything went smooth for you, Celidh! 

How's everyone fareing in the storm now? It's not doing much here, not even taking dead branches off the trees (yet?).


----------



## DisneyFreak06

If I found the right info it looks as though *Celidh* made it to Montreal.  According to one site I found, they left a few minutes early, but landed a few minutes late.  Now hopefully they'll get out of Montreal okay to get to Orlando!


----------



## ginny_lynn

tribus121 said:


> Welcome Virgina
> All though I'm not from NS but  I have made the trip to Florida several times and have worked as a bus driver . I have driven from Fredericton in 2 days "alone" there are bascily 2 routes that you could take the I95 all the way or using I81 . The I95 route is the shortest but involves driving through all the major east coast cities and a lot of tolls the I 81 route is mostly rural ( Lots of services and great 4 lane Highway  ) when I travel I use a simple formula of 50miles or 80km per hr you should be able to average that even with stops .an other tip is to plan your first day to be your longest and your last day your shortest that way if you are held up for any reason you will be able to make up time on 3rd day and avoid a 3rd night on the road . I would all-so recommend joining the CAA they can provide maps for the trip and discounts for hotels on top of their road side service . I have not traveled the I95 route but if you let me know ware in NS I can give you the exact directions using the I81 route and make recommendations on ware to stop




Thanks for the tip! I would love to avoid cities if possible b/c I don't like driving in cities, i think i nearly had a heart attck driving in toronto a couple years ago. We are located in Stellarton(Pictou county). I was thinking leve really early the first day (like 4 or 5am) and make it a very long travel day. Our warranty on our van includes road side assistance in North America that covers repairs and hotels i you break down while traveling, would it be worh joining CAA for the hotel discounts o road side is already covered?

There will be 2 drivers, myself and DM, we plan on switching sides about every 3 hours so neither gets to fatigued with driving.
thanks


----------



## Honeystar120608

This is very interesting for me as we just bought a 30 ft travel trailer and have plans to head down to Disney World next September. We've only ever flown down, so the driving part I am excited for. We are also visiting friends in Mississippi around that time. Only 10 hrs from DW.
I assume we'd want to take the I85 as travelling in urban areas with a truck and trailer does not sound like fun. 
This being said in an ideal world, we'd like to park the trailer and take a train into NYC for 5 hrs or so, and I'd LOVE to go to Museum of Natural history (not sure of that will happen though). I love travelling the coast too. But, I just want to see everything and not everything can be seen. So... I 85, we will have our trailer, hoping for on off Walmart parking lot stays. We are in Moncton NB, so is it reasonable to think we can drive as far down as...well..ideally past Boston and closer to NYC. It'd be perfect if we could wake up early, head on into NYC, and be on the road by supper time for 4 hours of driving or so.

I haven't planned this trip out too much yet as we have to get this years trip out of the way first.   But I LOVE planning road trips, so this will be lots of fun. We love little dinners and general stores, seeing different things and stopping along places we'd not normally stop at. That will be exciting.

maps.google.com is great, you can click on directions and it gives you the distance in driving time between those 2 cities.


----------



## TrainerBBD

T - Minus 9 days until we are on our way to Florida for the 4th year in a row ... This time it will be Universal / Isle of Adventure and Wet & Wild 

My DW and DD are so stoked to see Harry Potter World .... I have been making a sort of advent calendar for my DD with each day placing a different US character (Did this in past years as well so sort of a tradition now)  ... We are getting into pre-trip mode and doing our check lists 

Hope everyone that is traveling has a great time !!! < Family Vacay's are the best >

Dan


----------



## Macduffy

TrainerBBD said:


> T - Minus 9 days until we are on our way to Florida for the 4th year in a row ... This time it will be Universal / Isle of Adventure and Wet & Wild
> 
> My DW and DD are so stoked to see Harry Potter World .... I have been making a sort of advent calendar for my DD with each day placing a different US character (Did this in past years as well so sort of a tradition now)  ... We are getting into pre-trip mode and doing our check lists
> 
> Hope everyone that is traveling has a great time !!! < Family Vacay's are the best >
> 
> Dan



We're in New Brunswick too and have 26 days to go before our trip - we're trying to go every second year.

Despite being almost a month away I am already packing - it helps that it appears our summer clothes are not longer needed 

Have a great trip!


----------



## TrainerBBD

Awesome ... We plan to do a trip each year we can afford it.. My DW does photography on the side and if she reaches her goal we take the trip < Woot Woot > 

We have thought to alternate years of "Family" and then "us" vacations but we both agree that family vacations are the best.. And we don't know when we may be hit hard money wise and not afford to do a trip so we don't want our kids to miss a chance of experiencing the magic , fun and memories 

Have a blast on your trip !!!


----------



## bfamily5

Hey MacDuffy! Fellow NB'er goin' around the same time! Will be sporting the Lime Green Mickey! We are flying out of Portland and also trying to do every second year!


----------



## dennise

18 days and counting. Can hardly wait.


----------



## tribus121

ginny_lynn said:


> Thanks for the tip! I would love to avoid cities if possible b/c I don't like driving in cities, i think i nearly had a heart attck driving in toronto a couple years ago. We are located in Stellarton(Pictou county). I was thinking leve really early the first day (like 4 or 5am) and make it a very long travel day. Our warranty on our van includes road side assistance in North America that covers repairs and hotels i you break down while traveling, would it be worh joining CAA for the hotel discounts o road side is already covered?
> 
> There will be 2 drivers, myself and DM, we plan on switching sides about every 3 hours so neither gets to fatigued with driving.
> thanks



The CAA is also a great source for maps and guide books 

 leave Stellerton as early as possible take trans Canada to NB .Good first stop would be big stop in Salisbury  Continue along Trans Canada till Woodstock NB Exit 187 take route 95 to the US border  good second stop is Houlton ME ( second exit on I 95 ) ( There even is a Tims ) continue along I 95 .I find watervill a good spot for next stop . I 95 splits just past Augusta take the toll road toward Leweston as traffic in portland tends to be a little conjested mid afternoon . Continue on 95 through New Hampshire shortly after intering  Mass take exit 59 to I 495 towards Worcester.  T ravel aprox 100 k on 495 taking EXIT 22 toward I 90 Springfield/Albany (Mass pike ).there is a good service area aprox 36km from exit ( food fuel and clean restrooms ) Take exit 9 to I 84 west ( Hartford ) stay on I84 through Hartford ( only bad city on route ) The area around Port Jervis ny /matamoras Pa ( aprox 200k from Hartford ) would be a great area for a first night for you ( Several hotels just off highway and lots of places to eat and shop )This should be a little over  12hs driving time  I will do second day tomorrow ( I can stretch this further if you want to drive longer ) the whole trip should be about 35hrs driving time for you 

Peter


----------



## ginny_lynn

tribus121 said:


> The CAA is also a great source for maps and guide books
> 
> leave Stellerton as early as possible take trans Canada to NB .Good first stop would be big stop in Salisbury  Continue along Trans Canada till Woodstock NB Exit 187 take route 95 to the US border  good second stop is Houlton ME ( second exit on I 95 ) ( There even is a Tims ) continue along I 95 .I find watervill a good spot for next stop . I 95 splits just past Augusta take the toll road toward Leweston as traffic in portland tends to be a little conjested mid afternoon . Continue on 95 through New Hampshire shortly after intering  Mass take exit 59 to I 495 towards Worcester.  T ravel aprox 100 k on 495 taking EXIT 22 toward I 90 Springfield/Albany (Mass pike ).there is a good service area aprox 36km from exit ( food fuel and clean restrooms ) Take exit 9 to I 84 west ( Hartford ) stay on I84 through Hartford ( only bad city on route ) The area around Port Jervis ny /matamoras Pa ( aprox 200k from Hartford ) would be a great area for a first night for you ( Several hotels just off highway and lots of places to eat and shop )This should be a little over  12hs driving time  I will do second day tomorrow ( I can stretch this further if you want to drive longer ) the whole trip should be about 35hrs driving time for you
> 
> Peter



This is great! Thank you so much! 12-14 hours is perfect, gives us time to relax before repeating the same thing the next day, and hopefully time for the kids to have a swim (hotels without pools do not exist in their world). we are not too picky about what time we arrive in DW, if we make it in time to see fireworks and stuff great, if not we will see them the next day.


----------



## weswife

Hi, I just noticed the directions are from Stellarton! I am in Westville!!!


----------



## tribus121

ginny_lynn said:


> This is great! Thank you so much! 12-14 hours is perfect, gives us time to relax before repeating the same thing the next day, and hopefully time for the kids to have a swim (hotels without pools do not exist in their world). we are not too picky about what time we arrive in DW, if we make it in time to see fireworks and stuff great, if not we will see them the next day.




I have stayed at the days inn in port jervis NY often during my last job delivering school buses it is not fancy but they have a great Continental breakfast and a outdoor  pool 

peter ( worked late today more tomorrow )


----------



## teekathepony

dennise said:


> 18 days and counting. Can hardly wait.




WOO HOO!


I'm at 17 today!


----------



## Fundytrail

weswife said:


> Hi, I just noticed the directions are from Stellarton! I am in Westville!!!



If that's an issue you are in trouble


----------



## ginny_lynn

weswife said:


> Hi, I just noticed the directions are from Stellarton! I am in Westville!!!


 Hi neighbour!!!


----------



## Honeystar120608

18 days!!! 18 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!  I am turning 30 and it's our 7th anniversary and I CANNOT wait!!!!  You know you are excited when you get giddy buying toothbrushes, paste, and deodorant. BUUUUUT It's bought!


----------



## Macduffy

Honeystar120608 said:


> 18 days!!! 18 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!  I am turning 30 and it's our 7th anniversary and I CANNOT wait!!!!  You know you are excited when you get giddy buying toothbrushes, paste, and deodorant. BUUUUUT It's bought!



I'm jealous! we have 21 days until our trip  I know EXACTLY what you mean about buying toothpastes etc. my husband thinks I'm crazy and I start to think he's right until I jump on DISboards and start thinking HE'S the crazy one!

Hope you have a speedy 18 days!


----------



## Macduffy

Honeystar120608 said:


> 18 days!!! 18 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!  I am turning 30 and it's our 7th anniversary and I CANNOT wait!!!!  You know you are excited when you get giddy buying toothbrushes, paste, and deodorant. BUUUUUT It's bought!



I'm jealous! we have 21 days until our trip  I know EXACTLY what you mean about buying toothpastes etc. my husband thinks I'm crazy and I start to think he's right until I jump on DISboards and start thinking HE'S the crazy one!

Hope you have a speedy 18 days!


----------



## teekathepony

Hey everyone... question for you. 

Has anyone booked their Disney trip through Maritime Travel this year? Our TA told us that we won't be getting the luggage tags and vouchers that come with a Magic Your Way package because they booked through a Canadian wholesaler, Transat. Has anyone else run into this? We've booked with Maritime Travel three times before and have always received them. No big deal if we don't get them, but I'd like to have them if we're supposed to get them. 
TIA!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

hmmm ... I've flown airtransit and as long as you preclear in Halifax, this should not be an issue.


----------



## Boncho

teekathepony said:


> Hey everyone... question for you.
> 
> Has anyone booked their Disney trip through Maritime Travel this year? Our TA told us that we won't be getting the luggage tags and vouchers that come with a Magic Your Way package because they booked through a Canadian wholesaler, Transat. Has anyone else run into this? We've booked with Maritime Travel three times before and have always received them. No big deal if we don't get them, but I'd like to have them if we're supposed to get them.
> TIA!



I have always booked through Maritime Travel (who books through a Canadian wholesaler) and I've always gotten my tags and vouchers - mind you, I've always picked them up at Martime Travel, they didn't send them to my home address - maybe this is what your TA meant.


----------



## Boncho

Fundytrail said:


> If that's an issue you are in trouble



Hmmm...Fundytrail....does this mean you live near Truro?


----------



## teekathepony

Boncho said:


> I have always booked through Maritime Travel (who books through a Canadian wholesaler) and I've always gotten my tags and vouchers - mind you, I've always picked them up at Martime Travel, they didn't send them to my home address - maybe this is what your TA meant.



Thanks for your response. I've always picked them up at the TA too, and we picked the Magical Express stuff up there so I don't really think that's what she meant unfortunately. I'd love to give her the benefit of the doubt, but she told two other stories before coming up with this one... 

Every time I've booked a Disney vacation it's been through Maritime (but a different agent) and I've always gotten the tags and vouchers before...


----------



## Boncho

teekathepony said:


> Thanks for your response. I've always picked them up at the TA too, and we picked the Magical Express stuff up there so I don't really think that's what she meant unfortunately. I'd love to give her the benefit of the doubt, but she told two other stories before coming up with this one...
> 
> Every time I've booked a Disney vacation it's been through Maritime (but a different agent) and I've always gotten the tags and vouchers before...



Maybe she just doesn't know that they come there.  Maybe try calling Maritime Travel when you know your TA isn't working and ask another TA if she knows when your tags etc. will be in.


----------



## Fundytrail

Boncho said:


> Hmmm...Fundytrail....does this mean you live near Truro?



No, but I live the same distance from Truro as you only I have to use the 102


----------



## MikeyNS

Fundytrail said:


> No, but I live the same distance from Truro as you only I have to use the 102



Truro here.


----------



## dennise

15 days, but who is counting!


----------



## Tinkershelly

15 days for me too!!!!   And for a previous poster, I started organizing the toiletries today.  

We got the Disney document package yesterday, making it REALLY real for me.  I mean, it's got my name on it so it must be real!


----------



## teekathepony

15 for me... uh... 3!!!  I can't wait! It's going by so fast!


----------



## Celidh

DisneyFreak06 said:


> If I found the right info it looks as though *Celidh* made it to Montreal.  According to one site I found, they left a few minutes early, but landed a few minutes late.  Now hopefully they'll get out of Montreal okay to get to Orlando!



Yup, I made it and am home now.  We spent the whole night before we left worrying about the weather.  I don't think my partner and I slept a wink. 

On the brighter side, we took the kids to Boston Pizza because we had to eat somewhere since we were staying in a hotel and let my oldest son choose because his birthday the day before.  We told the staff that it was his bday and I swear, I have never seen a bigger grin on his face (or anyone's for that matter) when about 5 or 6 pretty servers showed up at our table with his dessert and sang happy birthday to him.  Can you think of anything better for a 14 year old boy than to have a bunch of pretty girls singing to him!?!?

Everyone is glad to be home but as hot and sweaty as it was, I am kind of missing the warm weather, it didn't even break 20 today.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Celidh said:


> Yup, I made it and am home now.  We spent the whole night before we left worrying about the weather.  I don't think my partner and I slept a wink.
> 
> On the brighter side, we took the kids to Boston Pizza because we had to eat somewhere since we were staying in a hotel and let my oldest son choose because his birthday the day before.  We told the staff that it was his bday and I swear, I have never seen a bigger grin on his face (or anyone's for that matter) when about 5 or 6 pretty servers showed up at our table with his dessert and sang happy birthday to him.  Can you think of anything better for a 14 year old boy than to have a bunch of pretty girls singing to him!?!?
> 
> Everyone is glad to be home but as hot and sweaty as it was, I am kind of missing the warm weather, it didn't even break 20 today.



Welcome home! I hope you had a wonderful time.  Sounds like it started pretty good at Boston Pizza for the pixie dust for you son!


----------



## teekathepony

Celidh said:


> Yup, I made it and am home now.  We spent the whole night before we left worrying about the weather.  I don't think my partner and I slept a wink.
> 
> On the brighter side, we took the kids to Boston Pizza because we had to eat somewhere since we were staying in a hotel and let my oldest son choose because his birthday the day before.  We told the staff that it was his bday and I swear, I have never seen a bigger grin on his face (or anyone's for that matter) when about 5 or 6 pretty servers showed up at our table with his dessert and sang happy birthday to him.  Can you think of anything better for a 14 year old boy than to have a bunch of pretty girls singing to him!?!?
> 
> Everyone is glad to be home but as hot and sweaty as it was, I am kind of missing the warm weather, it didn't even break 20 today.



Welcome home!! Sounds like a great start to the trip indeed. I'd love to hear about the rest of it! If you do a TR post it here


----------



## dennise

Three more sleeps!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

dennise has 2 more sleeps


----------



## teekathepony

Two more for me!


----------



## dennise

I am missing my fitness class to stay home and pack, finish pickles, do laundry and clean the pool, maybe I should miss work tomorrow so I won't be so rushed!   Not.   I am a last minute person.    I still have tomorrow evening, but I have to clean my house, nothing is more depressing than leaving Mickey behind and coming home to an untidy house.     I am already planning for my spring Disney fix.


----------



## Celidh

dennise said:


> I am missing my fitness class to stay home and pack, finish pickles, do laundry and clean the pool, maybe I should miss work tomorrow so I won't be so rushed!   Not.   I am a last minute person.    I still have tomorrow evening, but I have to clean my house, nothing is more depressing than leaving Mickey behind and coming home to an untidy house.     I am already planning for my spring Disney fix.



I hate the thought of coming home to an untidy house too.  That is why my partner and I bit the bullet and paid someone to come in and clean our house a couple days before we left.  Got the dusting done, floors scrubbed and bathroom and walls cleaned.  We still had to do the tidying up but it was worth it since we both work full time.  I think we deserve it.


----------



## dennise

Celidh:  Where did you find someone?   Near Debert?   I used to get someone every second week and it was great, but she now works full time.


----------



## FreddyGlove

Time is FLYING by, a week of horror nights, Universal, Magic Kingdom/HS/AK...I haven't been so excited for anything in my life..and I've been to Wrestlemania! haha


----------



## amycakes

Hi everyone!!!  Trying to find the cheapest way to fly to Disney.  Investigating the option of driving to Portland vs. flying from Halifax as usual. This thread is great!!! Definitely will be checking in here regularly..... because as we all know cheaper air= more vacations!!!!!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Amycakes:

Add Manchester NH to your search or even Logan in Boston.  Another 1.5 hour drive may save you $30 to $50 per person.   Also, watch united and continental out of Halifax.  I managed to grab a Halifax to Phoenix for June 30th to July 14th 2012 for $310.26 per person, taxes and fees included.   

Sometime weird things happen ... you just need to be in a position to buy at that time.  

Also ... watch out .. our currency today has dropped yesterday and today.  I don't expect this to last long ... in fact it may make Canadians slow down their buying, so you may hit a sale?

Ted


----------



## Celidh

dennise said:


> Celidh:  Where did you find someone?   Near Debert?   I used to get someone every second week and it was great, but she now works full time.



I think she is in Truro (the phone number is a Truro number) but she came to Debert to clean my house.  I had asked someone I used to work with who does cleaning but she was all booked up but she gave me the name of someone else.  It just so happened that the same person she gave me the name of also had a notice up where I work because she knows someone there.  I was happy with the job she did but it's not like I've ever had someone to come in and clean my house for me so I have nothing to compare it too.  I was just glad not to have to do it myself.

I have always said I know I am successful enough in life when I can afford to have someone come in and clean for me once a week.  I guess I'm not there yet.


----------



## dennise

Someone once a week would be great, I would be willing to work overtime not to have to come home and chase dust bunnies!


----------



## amycakes

Thanks Ted!!


----------



## Momloveshockey

amycakes said:


> Hi everyone!!!  Trying to find the cheapest way to fly to Disney.  Investigating the option of driving to Portland vs. flying from Halifax as usual. This thread is great!!! Definitely will be checking in here regularly..... because as we all know cheaper air= more vacations!!!!!


Not sure about Portland vs. Halifax for the time you are going but for us out of Moncton, it was a no brainer!!!  We saved $$$$ by driving to Portland and flying on Delta (daytime flights)...could have saved more  by arriving in Orlando at midnight!


----------



## Tollerwalker

I can't believe I am just finding this thread now!!  We live in Quispamsis NB.  Our next Disney adventure is Disneyland & a cruise on the Disney Wonder in January!


----------



## islandboy40

Momloveshockey said:


> Not sure about Portland vs. Halifax for the time you are going but for us out of Moncton, it was a no brainer!!!  We saved $$$$ by driving to Portland and flying on Delta (daytime flights)...could have saved more  by arriving in Orlando at midnight!


 

I booked 3 return tickets on Jetblue last week for November 12 -20/2011 total cost was $954.00 USD.  Air Canada same dates from Charlottetown to Orlando was $2,998.00 (I checked Air Canada today and the price was $3, 251.00).  1 night at an Airport Hotel (Park and Fly), gas and meals does not add up to anywheres near the difference in the flight costs.  Also, we have flown Jetblue before and Air Canada could learn a few things about customer service.  

If more Maritimers  started to fly out of Maine maybe Air Canada and Westjet would begin to offer better fares in our part of the country


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

amycakes said:


> Hi everyone!!!  Trying to find the cheapest way to fly to Disney.  Investigating the option of driving to Portland vs. flying from Halifax as usual. This thread is great!!! Definitely will be checking in here regularly..... because as we all know cheaper air= more vacations!!!!!



were flying out of portland for xmas.  when i started looking it was close to 4 grand.  for four of us and not direct.  that of course was departing on dec 23rd.  i booked jet blue out of portland last month for 1786, direct and return for all four of us.  even when you add the extra nites in maine and one more at disney and the gas it was still way cheaper.  

i agree on the west jet prices- utterly ridic!  while they have awesome c/s and treated us amazing in feb, they also damaged a bag.  we chose the 200$ voucher over repairing the bag that is older.  their rates are so insane tho the voucher will go un-used.


----------



## Skeleton Jack

Hey Ya'll! Dis'er from Truro Heights, NS here! Our next trip is not until October of 2012 and I am MUCH too excited for it already!! Oh, and Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## teekathepony

Hi, Skeleton Jack! 






Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## vikkii19

islandboy40 said:


> I booked 3 return tickets on Jetblue last week for November 12 -20/2011 total cost was $954.00 USD.  Air Canada same dates from Charlottetown to Orlando was $2,998.00 (I checked Air Canada today and the price was $3, 251.00).  1 night at an Airport Hotel (Park and Fly), gas and meals does not add up to anywheres near the difference in the flight costs.  Also, we have flown Jetblue before and Air Canada could learn a few things about customer service.
> 
> If more Maritimers  started to fly out of Maine maybe Air Canada and Westjet would begin to offer better fares in our part of the country



We'll be there the exact same dates, but we are flying with Southwest out of Manchester, NH.


----------



## dennise

Hello Skeleton Jack!


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

Finally took the plunge & changed my user ID from Tollerwalker.  I have hated it since I got it (2005).  I have always been a procrastinator


----------



## Celidh

Skeleton Jack said:


> Hey Ya'll! Dis'er from Truro Heights, NS here! Our next trip is not until October of 2012 and I am MUCH too excited for it already!! Oh, and Happy Thanksgiving everyone!



Hey There Skeleton Jack, I'm in Debert.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Canadian Disney Mom said:


> Finally took the plunge & changed my user ID from Tollerwalker.  I have hated it since I got it (2005).  I have always been a procrastinator



Toller? As in Nova Scotia Duck Toller?


----------



## Skeleton Jack

Celidh said:


> Hey There Skeleton Jack, I'm in Debert.


I work in Debert! I used to be on here under PiratesFan, and as much as I still love Pirates of the Caribbean, I have a slightly larger Nightmare Before Christmas obsession I fear...


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

Anyone in NB?


----------



## vikkii19

I am in NB. About 30 minutes from Moncton in Shediac.


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

Canadian Disney Mom said:


> Anyone in NB?



Riverview here


----------



## Momloveshockey

Canadian Disney Mom said:


> Anyone in NB?



Moncton...going to WDW for New Years...and missing 4 hockey games  but who cares it's Disney!!!


----------



## Aubie881

Fredericton.  Disney cruise and Disney World May 2012.  Four days on Disney Dream then 4 days at Disney, just not sure where we are staying.


----------



## Celidh

Canadian Disney Mom said:


> Anyone in NB?



I might go shopping in NB before Christmas, does that count?!?! 

Skeleton Jack, if I may ask, where do you work?


----------



## bfamily5

From Riverview as well! Just back, so no trips in the near future, but people keep asking me to help them plan theirs! I love it!!!!!!


----------



## teekathepony

Celidh said:


> I might go shopping in NB before Christmas, does that count?!?!



Hahaha, I had the same thought!



bfamily5 said:


> From Riverview as well! Just back, so no trips in the near future, but *people keep asking me to help them plan theirs! I love it!!!!!!:thu*mbsup2



Same here!  I'm the local "Disney Expert" now!


----------



## islandboy40

I was wondering if any one has parked their car at the Portland Maine Jetport while they are in Florida?  We did the park and Fly at the Holiday Inn Express last time and although it was fine I was always wondering while at Disney if the car was still there.  This time booked at the Hampton Inn as no room at HIExpress but I was wondering still if I should park at the Airport.

Thks !


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I've always done a park and fly at Portland.  Twice at Embassy Suites and twice at HOJO south.   *The cost of the jet port always turns me off *..  I would rather book a reverse park and fly just in case I need the room on my return to PWM.  HoJo park and fly is often 100 plus taxes ... embassy is more expensive.


----------



## Disney_Mama

If we have had a really early flight we have stayed at Embassy Suites and left our car there with no problem.  If we fly out later we drive down from Fredericton the same day and we leave it at the Jetport with no incident aswell.


----------



## RainbowsMist

Greetings fellow Atlantic Canadians!!   Great to see more people from Truro joining too!

Well it's that time of year again and  flights for March are insane!!  And we usually fly out of Boston!  Best I can find is $339...last year we paid $198...non stop.  Here I was thinking maybe we'd get lucky and find somethign out of Bangor or Portland...so much for that idea!


----------



## Momloveshockey

We are booked at HOJO in Portland and the truck had best be there when we get back!  We chose this because of: price of hotel, keep truck for free, drive us to the airport.  This is the first time we have done this....well we did once before out of Bangor...but that was in 2000.  I am so busy thinking about the Disney part...I don't want to even think about what could happen to the truck.  I am praying for NO SNOW while we are away (week after NYE).  BUT..even more important than that is no snow the weekend we are flying out and the weekend we are flying back.  Can't imagine calling my principal and saying "yeah I'm stuck in Orlando!"


----------



## harvick29

Hello from Truro


----------



## islandboy40

Has anyone left their car at the Hampton Inn in South Portland Maine.  I am a little concerned as it is so close to the Maine Mall.  Is the parking at Embassy suites more secure?


----------



## Momloveshockey

Our trip is now paid for...Yeah!  I am so in countdown mode!!  Still doesn't feel real though....I want those tickets (or whatever they send in the package) in my little hands!!


----------



## mom4463

islandboy40 said:


> Has anyone left their car at the Hampton Inn in South Portland Maine.  I am a little concerned as it is so close to the Maine Mall.  Is the parking at Embassy suites more secure?



We did the park n fly at the Holiday Inn Express in South Portland last February for 10 days and had no problems with leaving our vehicle there.


----------



## islandboy40

mom4463 said:


> We did the park n fly at the Holiday Inn Express in South Portland last February for 10 days and had no problems with leaving our vehicle there.



We did as well before however, we found the Holiday Inn Express rather dirty so that is why we choose the Hampton Inn this time.  How did you find the holiday Inn Express?


----------



## mom4463

islandboy40 said:


> We did as well before however, we found the Holiday Inn Express rather dirty so that is why we choose the Hampton Inn this time.  How did you find the holiday Inn Express?



We travel to South Portland several times a year for the shopping and we would always stay at the Holiday Inn Express.  But recently we have found the service and standard of the rooms lacking.  On our last visit to South Portland we stayed at the Courtyard Marriott in South Portland.  The Courtyard is more expensive but we defintely enjoyed our stay.  Rooms and beds are bigger and better service.


----------



## islandboy40

Thanks for your help.  We are booked at AKL from the 12-19 of November 2011 (Club level).  Did you like AKL?


----------



## mom4463

islandboy40 said:


> Thanks for your help.  We are booked at AKL from the 12-19 of November 2011 (Club level).  Did you like AKL?



We loved our stay at AKL.  We enjoyed eating at the restaurants.  Our favorites were Boma and Jiko.  The only negative we found with this resort was that our room could have been bigger.  We always felt crowded in our room. (we did not stay Club Level) but other than this we loved our stay and we would highly recommend.  It is a beautiful resort!

Have a great trip!


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

Anyone here in Atlantic Canada ever use PRICELINE.COM to bid on airfare to Orlando?  I'm half way thinking about trying this, but concerned that the results may not be desireable (departure times, connections, etc.).

Anyone here with any experiences to share ?


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I have bid probably 20 times on PWM, MHT to MCO but never successfully on that route.  I have won BOS to DFW for $200 per person.  

If you really want to have a chance at this, I suspect BOS to MCO is the most likely route to win your price.


----------



## Skeleton Jack

Welcome to the dis!


----------



## pooksma

Can believe Environment Canada has issued a S***fall warning for tonight and tomorrow! Wish I was with my two besties who are in WDW as of today.

Proud to have introduced both to the Mouse though. Now they can feed their own addictions


----------



## freddydiser021

We are leaving from fredericton, NB, flying out of BOS direct to MCO on dec   4th at 6am with jetblue , anyone have a similar experience?.. i cant decide whether to drive straight through and pay to leave our suv there .. or get a hotel park and fly ...although the thing is when we get back we need to drive directly back home ...do you need to have two hotel stay to use park and fly ... and will they take you to the airport at around 4 am and pick you up from the airport at 5pm on a sunday ?


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I did the same thing years ago.  Did a park and fly at the Comfort Inn Revere

Here the link
http://www.comfortinn.com/hotel-revere-massachusetts-MA051
 This will run you $219 plus taxes, but has a 24 hour shuttle.
This rate seems very hi ...

You can easily get a park and fly for the mid 100's 

try http://boston.parksleepfly.com/ 

See also
http://www.trinityreservations.com/

*My advice would be drive down the night before and get some sleep. *

Economy parking will cost you $108 for 7 days + $18/each additional day if you park at Logan's economy parking.  This rate may have gone up ... 

Pre-flight is $92 per week. see http://www.bestparking.com/logan-airport-parking/


----------



## freddydiser021

thanks ted ! looks like we may be able to get holIDAY INN express for 109$ ...just hoping we can leave early enough the day before to have some time at the hotel ..1 month !!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

That's a great rate!


----------



## sprmom

Are there any specific Atlantic Cdn threads for Disneyland. Planning a trip in May, send me  your tips, tricks, and more.  I was there twice before more than 20 years ago. Any help with research is appreciated.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

sprmom said:


> Are there any specific Atlantic Cdn threads for Disneyland. Planning a trip in May, send me  your tips, tricks, and more.  I was there twice before more than 20 years ago. Any help with research is appreciated.



I haven't found any, but I'm heading to Disneyland in March!!!


----------



## marilyn23

Hello there
We just moved to Nova Scotia from Manitoba and are a family of disney fans.  I was to Disney as a kid but we only took our first family trip there i 2009.  We stayed off that trip, usuing a rental car and staying at a Homewood Suites.  That was great, but with the free dining, Disney seems to be offering every yr, we now stay on.  Last yr we stayed at POR with free dining.  This yr we are staying at YC.  We wanted the location as Epcot is our favourite park.  

Being new to NS this yr, I was really concerned that we wouldn't be able to get cheap flights out of Halifax to Orlando. We fley out of Minneapolis to Orlando for really good prices.  Well I have been doing quite a bit of searching and checking everyday.  I travel quite a bit with work so knew flights get cheaper at about 60 days before travel.  They did this time too.  Our family of five is flying out of Halifax to Orlando for $2200 round trip on Continental.  Really delighted with that.  If anyone knows of anything cheaper let me know please.  I am always looking for a great deal.  Thanks.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

marilyn23 said:


> Hello there
> We just moved to Nova Scotia from Manitoba and are a family of disney fans.  I was to Disney as a kid but we only took our first family trip there i 2009.  We stayed off that trip, usuing a rental car and staying at a Homewood Suites.  That was great, but with the free dining, Disney seems to be offering every yr, we now stay on.  Last yr we stayed at POR with free dining.  This yr we are staying at YC.  We wanted the location as Epcot is our favourite park.
> 
> Being new to NS this yr, I was really concerned that we wouldn't be able to get cheap flights out of Halifax to Orlando. We fley out of Minneapolis to Orlando for really good prices.  Well I have been doing quite a bit of searching and checking everyday.  I travel quite a bit with work so knew flights get cheaper at about 60 days before travel.  They did this time too.  Our family of five is flying out of Halifax to Orlando for $2200 round trip on Continental.  Really delighted with that.  If anyone knows of anything cheaper let me know please.  I am always looking for a great deal.  Thanks.



Good price! And welcome to the Maritimes!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

marilyn23 said:


> Hello there
> We just moved to Nova Scotia from Manitoba and are a family of disney fans.  I was to Disney as a kid but we only took our first family trip there i 2009.  We stayed off that trip, usuing a rental car and staying at a Homewood Suites.  That was great, but with the free dining, Disney seems to be offering every yr, we now stay on.  Last yr we stayed at POR with free dining.  This yr we are staying at YC.  We wanted the location as Epcot is our favourite park.
> 
> Being new to NS this yr, I was really concerned that we wouldn't be able to get cheap flights out of Halifax to Orlando. We fley out of Minneapolis to Orlando for really good prices.  Well I have been doing quite a bit of searching and checking everyday.  I travel quite a bit with work so knew flights get cheaper at about 60 days before travel.  They did this time too.  Our family of five is flying out of Halifax to Orlando for $2200 round trip on Continental.  Really delighted with that.  If anyone knows of anything cheaper let me know please.  I am always looking for a great deal.  Thanks.



So basically that's $440 per person, which in this market (YHZ to MCO) is a good deal.


----------



## weswife

Hi we leave in 2 weeks and 2 days!!!! My DH kept putting off buying air, waiting for the great deal!!!!! Anyway today we purchased flights at $466 / person, all tax and fees in!!!! I am happy with that price but I was freaking out waiting! We are travelling with United down and US air back. We wanted a lay over connection of at least 2 hrs. because DD uses a wheelchair and we knew it takes us a while. So we are happy. Flight times are great too!


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

Any Maritimers here visit Universal while staying on-site @ Disney?

We are visiting Orlando Feb 29-Mar 9 (party of 6).  Room Only (Feb 29-Mar 2). Free Dining package (Mar 3-9).  We added an extra day of park tickets for just $17 each in hopes we'll be able to pick up our park tickets early - so we have a tentative plan to attend 1 Disney park on either Mar 1 or Mar 2.

But none of us have ever been to Universal before and there is growing interest in going.

1.  I see lots of threads about the transportation options - but want the perspective from a fellow Maritimer.  Has anyone used Dreams Unlimited (or any other provider) to book a package that included tickets and shuttle service?

2. Should we just purchase 1 park per day pass ?  Is there enough to see and do to stay in the same park each day?

3. Express Pass - was it worth the extra cost?

4. I've seen some mention about "early entrance".  Who is eligible for this?  Does it cost more?  What time do you recommend we get there to make sure we take advantage of the crowds?

Sorry if these questions have been asked many times before, so if there is an existing thread about all these questions - please post it here.

Thanks


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

DisneyRookie2007 said:


> 1.  I see lots of threads about the transportation options - but want the perspective from a fellow Maritimer.  Has anyone used Dreams Unlimited (or any other provider) to book a package that included tickets and shuttle service?


We are DVC members so we always stay onsite and we go to Universal about 50% of the time.  We have never used shuttle services or the bus.  We always rent a car b/c you can get some great rates at many of the rental car companies and when we factor in the convenience and the ability to go shopping offsite, get groceries, etc, its always made sense for our family.



DisneyRookie2007 said:


> 2. Should we just purchase 1 park per day pass ?  Is there enough to see and do to stay in the same park each day?


That is what we always do.  If its your first time, it will take you longer to get through both Universal Studios & Islands of Adventure.  Harry Potter is awesome BTW - make sure you get some Butter Beer!



DisneyRookie2007 said:


> 3. Express Pass - was it worth the extra cost?



We have never bought it and have never been at a time when we felt we would have needed it



DisneyRookie2007 said:


> 4. I've seen some mention about "early entrance".  Who is eligible for this?  Does it cost more?  What time do you recommend we get there to make sure we take advantage of the crowds?


Not sure about the early entrance, but its likely just for Universa hotel guests, just like Disney.  We always get there first thing when it opens so we can try to avoid the lines.  When we were there last (July 2010) we did not do Harry potter first at IOA, we did everything else then went to Harry Potter around 3pm.  Everyone else did a beeline for Potter as soon as they got so the rest of the rides had hardly any wait.  At that time the lines at Potter 
were still nuts  though.  Now that it has been open awhile I am not sure what its like.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Hi *DisneyRookie2007*!  I did Universal on my last trip down.  We took a cab to Universal from our hotel and then on the return took a cab to Downtown Disney and shopped some before heading back to our Disney hotel using Disney bus.  

We did the two day (one park per day) pass and did not buy the express pass. It was not worth it for us. I did skip a few rides because the lines were too long, but that was mostly because my friend couldn't ride on the trip because she'd been injured (before the trip)  and I didn't like leaving her that long.


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

DisneyFreak06 said:


> Hi *DisneyRookie2007*!  I did Universal on my last trip down.  We took a cab to Universal from our hotel and then on the return took a cab to Downtown Disney and shopped some before heading back to our Disney hotel using Disney bus.
> 
> We did the two day (one park per day) pass and did not buy the express pass. It was not worth it for us. I did skip a few rides because the lines were too long, but that was mostly because my friend couldn't ride on the trip because she'd been injured (before the trip)  and I didn't like leaving her that long.



How was your experience?  Sounds like it was just 2 of you?  We are a party of 6, so I doubt a cab will work for us.  How long to get there from WDW?


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

sprmom said:


> Are there any specific Atlantic Cdn threads for Disneyland. Planning a trip in May, send me  your tips, tricks, and more.  I was there twice before more than 20 years ago. Any help with research is appreciated.



We are going there in January and were there November last year.  Can't wait!


----------



## weezy26nm

Celidh said:


> I might go shopping in NB before Christmas, does that count?!?!
> 
> Skeleton Jack, if I may ask, where do you work?



She is my daughter and she works at the Tim Hortons in Debert.


----------



## dennise

Wheezy:  Did you book anything yet?    If you see any good deals for April let me know.   Just looking for one way, I may never come back.


----------



## weezy26nm

dennise said:


> Wheezy:  Did you book anything yet?    If you see any good deals for April let me know.   Just looking for one way, I may never come back.



No it's too far out for us to book. But I have been looking at prices LOL. Apr 8 with West Jet was $376 same date through Expedia (still West Jet) was $334 and Air Canada was $309 (also through Expedia) But then there is also the extra $50 for luggage with Air Canada.

And it sure is tempting to stay down there isn't it?


----------



## Skeleton Jack

Oh, hey mom


----------



## Rinstah

DisneyRookie2007 said:


> Any Maritimers here visit Universal while staying on-site @ Disney?
> 
> We are visiting Orlando Feb 29-Mar 9 (party of 6).  Room Only (Feb 29-Mar 2). Free Dining package (Mar 3-9).  We added an extra day of park tickets for just $17 each in hopes we'll be able to pick up our park tickets early - so we have a tentative plan to attend 1 Disney park on either Mar 1 or Mar 2.
> 
> But none of us have ever been to Universal before and there is growing interest in going.
> 
> 1.  I see lots of threads about the transportation options - but want the perspective from a fellow Maritimer.  Has anyone used Dreams Unlimited (or any other provider) to book a package that included tickets and shuttle service?
> 
> 2. Should we just purchase 1 park per day pass ?  Is there enough to see and do to stay in the same park each day?
> 
> 3. Express Pass - was it worth the extra cost?
> 
> 4. I've seen some mention about "early entrance".  Who is eligible for this?  Does it cost more?  What time do you recommend we get there to make sure we take advantage of the crowds?
> 
> Sorry if these questions have been asked many times before, so if there is an existing thread about all these questions - please post it here.
> 
> Thanks



In 2007 DH and I stayed at POP and went to Universal for a day. We found it really busy, and we had to wait really long for rides(2+ hours for one). But, we were there over Christmas so I'm sure that was part of the reason. I was also irritated that the line would move and then 20 people with the express pass would go in. I think its because I'm used to the fast pass at Disney. We took a Mears bus there and back and I think it was $30 for both of us or somewhere in there.


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

Rinstah said:


> In 2007 DH and I stayed at POP and went to Universal for a day. We found it really busy, and we had to wait really long for rides(2+ hours for one). But, we were there over Christmas so I'm sure that was part of the reason. I was also irritated that the line would move and then 20 people with the express pass would go in. I think its because I'm used to the fast pass at Disney. We took a Mears bus there and back and I think it was $30 for both of us or somewhere in there.



I see now their is a promo where we can buy 1 day, get 2nd day free.....so for about $78 each we can get a 2 day pass.

Something I'll have to give serious thought to doing....I like the idea of seeing something new, but I also don't want to be over-scheduled and exhausted at the end of my vacation

ps....MY BAD...the 2 for 1 deal is for Universal Hollywood....I guess I'll have to keep my eyes open for an Orlando deal


----------



## Celidh

weezy26nm said:


> She is my daughter and she works at the Tim Hortons in Debert.



I live in Debert on the old base!


----------



## Fundytrail

It has been quite on the Atlantic Canada front the last while, lets see who's going to DW in the New Year?

We are headed to OKW in April 

*Celidh*, do you live near the winter "slide" made by D&L in the video link below?
http://www.theweathernetwork.com/yo...ebert/upload/0/787?ref=ugc_yourweather_search


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

Fundytrail said:


> It has been quite on the Atlantic Canada front the last while, lets see who's going to DW in the New Year?
> 
> We are headed to OKW in April
> 
> *Celidh*, do you live near the winter "slide" made by D&L in the video link below?
> http://www.theweathernetwork.com/yo...ebert/upload/0/787?ref=ugc_yourweather_search



Feb 29-Mar 9 (Free Dining Mar 3-8)
Pop Century


----------



## Tinkershelly

Fundytrail said:


> It has been quite on the Atlantic Canada front the last while, lets see who's going to DW in the New Year?
> 
> We are headed to OKW in April
> 
> 
> http://www.theweathernetwork.com/yo...ebert/upload/0/787?ref=ugc_yourweather_search



Sept.20-Oct.2 at Port Orleans Riverside with free dining.  This will be the first time for us staying anywhere other than a value resort!


----------



## Applemomma

Nov 30-Dec 9th at POFQ for my eldest dd and I


----------



## Celidh

Fundytrail said:


> It has been quite on the Atlantic Canada front the last while, lets see who's going to DW in the New Year?
> 
> We are headed to OKW in April
> 
> *Celidh*, do you live near the winter "slide" made by D&L in the video link below?
> http://www.theweathernetwork.com/yo...ebert/upload/0/787?ref=ugc_yourweather_search



LOL, that is my neighbour.  I can see that slide from my front door!

My partner and I will be heading to Coronado Springs Sept. 29 - Oct. 6 for a trip without the kids.  I can't wait to do adult things and not worry about keeping the kids happy or standing in character lines.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

I'm not heading to WDW this year, but I AM heading to DL!  March 17-24 staying off site at the Howard Johnson with a Disney view. I think I'm really going to miss shipping my purchases to my resort though!


----------



## Brandilovesdisney

Just found out that we are posted (my husband is military) to Gagetown (Fredericton), NB in July!!! We are so excited!!!


----------



## Disney_Mama

Brandilovesdisney said:


> Just found out that we are posted (my husband is military) to Gagetown (Fredericton), NB in July!!! We are so excited!!!



We moved from Ontario to Fredericton 6 years ago (not Military) and love it out here.  I'm sure you will too.


----------



## Fundytrail

Tinkershelly said:


> Sept.20-Oct.2 at Port Orleans Riverside with free dining.  This will be the first time for us staying anywhere other than a value resort!



Tinkershelly you should love POR, or at least it is our favorite of the few that we have tried. No better way to spend an evening after a day at the park than a boat ride from POR to Downtown Disney in the evening.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Fundytrail is right ... we liked POR and the boat to DTD.  We found POR really relaxing ...


----------



## Tinkershelly

We've got free dining and I hear that House of Blues is now on the dining plan.  And, as you say, just a boat ride away! 

We decided that since we were getting flights on points that we would take the left-over flight money and upgrade to a moderate.  

The more I read, the better I feel about POR.  Thanks for the good reviews.


----------



## Fundytrail

Tinkershelly said:


> We've got free dining and I hear that House of Blues is now on the dining plan.  And, as you say, just a boat ride away!
> 
> We decided that since we were getting flights on points that we would take the left-over flight money and upgrade to a moderate.
> 
> The more I read, the better I feel about POR.  Thanks for the good reviews.



Don't forget to set aside an evening for Piano Bob Jackson at POR 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2032027675211001427


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Yes Piano Bob Jackson .. tell him you are from Nova Scotia.  He has been to Cheticamp


----------



## Tinkershelly

Definitely gonna check out Bob.  We're there over two weekends and so we'll probably see him a couple of times.  We get in around supper time on a Thursday and won't have park admission for that day, so if things go as planned (and the travel gods are kind ) we'll likely have supper at DTD and take in a set of Bob that night.


----------



## SplashMom

We love POR!!  When deciding which moderate resort to try a few years ago, POR was the last on my list.  There were pool refurbs at other mods so we took our chances with POR and absolutely loved it!  We have tried POFQ and CBR but POR remains our favorite.  It is so beautiful and relaxing...and the food court is excellent.  Can't wait to be back in less than six weeks for free dining!!!


----------



## Queenscoroots

Tinkershelly said:


> The more I read, the better I feel about POR.  Thanks for the good reviews.



Tinkershelly: POR is lovely! We've stayed there twice (when it was Dixie Landings), and are staying there again this March. You will love it!


----------



## Fundytrail

Tinkershelly said:


> Definitely gonna check out Bob.  We're there over two weekends and so we'll probably see him a couple of times.  We get in around supper time on a Thursday and won't have park admission for that day, so if things go as planned (and the travel gods are kind ) we'll likely have supper at DTD and take in a set of Bob that night.



You might want to check Bob's schedule at this link http://www.yehaabob.com/


----------



## cantwaitforwdw

Anyone on this thread ever stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek?  Looking for some feedback as I am considering staying here for our upcoming vacation.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

cantwaitforwdw said:


> Anyone on this thread ever stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek?  Looking for some feedback as I am considering staying here for our upcoming vacation.



Here's the thread you need:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303


----------



## hockeymomNS

Thinking of a trip the first week in May this year. We have always travelled in January, so I am looking forward to a day trip to the beach.


----------



## Tinkershelly

hockeymomNS said:


> Thinking of a trip the first week in May this year. We have always travelled in January, so I am looking forward to a day trip to the beach.



You don't think it'll be warm enough in Nova Scotia in May for the beach?????


----------



## Boncho

Tinkershelly said:


> You don't think it'll be warm enough in Nova Scotia in May for the beach?????



It usually depends on if the snow plow can get through.


----------



## hockeymomNS

Given the changing weather patterns lately, I wonder.


----------



## hockeymomNS

Pop in now and again as the first Canadian (I do believe) and def. the first Nova Scotia GKTW meet may be announced soon!!!!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

hockeymomNS said:


> Pop in now and again as the first Canadian (I do believe) and def. the first Nova Scotia GKTW meet may be announced soon!!!!



What is GKTW?


----------



## Applemomma

hockeymomNS said:


> Pop in now and again as the first Canadian (I do believe) and def. the first Nova Scotia GKTW meet may be announced soon!!!!



WaHoooo.....count me in!! Suppose we could get Pete and some of the gang up here for it?


----------



## Applemomma

DisneyFreak06 said:


> What is GKTW?



Give Kids The World ....the resort in Florida that any of the kids and their families that are in Orlando for their Wish trips stay at. It's run on donations and Pete Warner (owner of the DisBoards) started a campaign called Power of 10 to try and raise one million dollars for them. All details are on the Podcast Board. 

I think a NS Dismeet for GKTW would be excellent!!! I know Pete wants to do the cruise out of New York that stops in Halifax so maybe they could bring the podcast here for the meet too


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Applemomma said:


> Give Kids The World ....the resort in Florida that any of the kids and their families that are in Orlando for their Wish trips stay at. It's run on donations and Pete Warner (owner of the DisBoards) started a campaign called Power of 10 to try and raise one million dollars for them. All details are on the Podcast Board.
> 
> I think a NS Dismeet for GKTW would be excellent!!! I know Pete wants to do the cruise out of New York that stops in Halifax so maybe they could bring the podcast here for the meet too



  oops! I did hear of Give the Kids The World before, but not much. Thanks for the great explanation!!!! That's great!


----------



## hockeymomNS

Thanks Moma.......anyone else interested?

I am currently recovering from a bout with the shingles - ouch, scratch.
When I am feeling a little less tired, I am going to need to get a rough idea of how many are interested so I can get the venue first. 

ssshhhhhhhh I have already been in touch with Pete


----------



## Tinkershelly

You can count me in!  And I'm a good events organizer/helper if that helps.


----------



## Applemomma

I'll definitely help you out too. And feel better....shingles are nasty!


----------



## hockeymomNS

Looking like August so far


----------



## hockeymomNS

Our GKTW event is a go:

Angles in Lower Sackville NS
August 11, 2012
2-5
music, auction, raffles, FUN


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

Does anyone have any experience flying Allegiant from BGR -> SFB in August?  We want to go Aug18-Sep2.  We have found a fairly good flight from PWM on Delta and an OK cost, but Allegiant has not release the end of AUgust yet and are not really wanting to book until we know if they will have a better deal.

So - has anyone flown with Allegiant in August from Bangor, and if so, what did you pay per ticket?  I know that doesnt mean that will be the price I get, I am just looking for a starting point.

Thanks!
Jess


----------



## Tinkershelly

hockeymomNS said:


> Our GKTW event is a go:
> 
> Angles in Lower Sackville NS
> August 11, 2012
> 2-5
> music, auction, raffles, FUN



And we're not charging anything extra for FUN, that comes free!


----------



## dennise

Sounds like fun.


----------



## jkpmac

Hi, no big rush for this, but we are planning on a 2013 trip to the Disneyworld.  This time with friends who have never been.   They want to stay off park and rent a home, and as much as I like the resorts and the dining plan, I am open to a change.

HAs anyone got any experience renting a home?  Any reccomendations for a good company because I see a lot of choices out there?

Thanks

John


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

jkpmac said:


> Hi, no big rush for this, but we are planning on a 2013 trip to the Disneyworld.  This time with friends who have never been.   They want to stay off park and rent a home, and as much as I like the resorts and the dining plan, I am open to a change.
> 
> HAs anyone got any experience renting a home?  Any reccomendations for a good company because I see a lot of choices out there?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John



I don't personally as we own DVC but I have friends that do every year.  I will find out where they stay.


----------



## Candid

Popping back in after being away from board for awhile.  Starting to think about our next trip in 3 years (it's never too early right??)  From southwest NS


----------



## weezy26nm

jkpmac said:


> Hi, no big rush for this, but we are planning on a 2013 trip to the Disneyworld.  This time with friends who have never been.   They want to stay off park and rent a home, and as much as I like the resorts and the dining plan, I am open to a change.
> 
> HAs anyone got any experience renting a home?  Any reccomendations for a good company because I see a lot of choices out there?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John



We have 1 booked for Oct 28 - Nov 11 this fall. I'll let you know how it goes. We found it on VRBO.


----------



## PSMC

Hi there!
I'm a n00b from Fredericton, NB, planning my first family trip to WDW (my DH and I went for our honeymoon back in 2001).
We are flying out of Halifax at 8:35 Christmas morning.  We are surprising the kids that morning.  We will be staying of site at Comfort Suites Maingate West and we will be there until Jan 3rd.  I am so incredibly stoked for this trip 
My little people will be 5 1/2 and nearly 3-years old.  I expect we will have an absolute ball, despite the crowds.
I look forward to spending some quality time here scoping out deals, tips and sharing in the excitement of the Magic


----------



## hockeymomNS

We have rented a home several times. Typically we have rented in Windsor Palms, but are going to try Windsor Hills. Friends of ours rented a condo last year and my brother is in a condo right now. This community has all of the bells and whistles ie waterslide at the pool, take out, beer on tap. The prices seem reasonable, my brothers 2 bdrm condo was only $675.00 for the week.
We found our house for our April trip through Windsor Hills.com.


----------



## jkpmac

PSMC said:


> Hi there!
> I'm a n00b from Fredericton, NB, planning my first family trip to WDW (my DH and I went for our honeymoon back in 2001).
> We are flying out of Halifax at 8:35 Christmas morning.  We are surprising the kids that morning.  We will be staying of site at Comfort Suites Maingate West and we will be there until Jan 3rd.  I am so incredibly stoked for this trip
> My little people will be 5 1/2 and nearly 3-years old.  I expect we will have an absolute ball, despite the crowds.
> I look forward to spending some quality time here scoping out deals, tips and sharing in the excitement of the Magic



Wow your kids will have a ball.  Out first trip with our son was when he turned 4.   He still talks about things that first time, and that was in 2008.

And thanks Canadian Disney Mom, HockeymomNS and Wheezy26nm.


----------



## Applemomma

Candid said:


> Popping back in after being away from board for awhile.  Starting to think about our next trip in 3 years (it's never too early right??)  From southwest NS



Absolutely never too early!! I usually start a count down calendar at least 450 days out and I've usually resisted the urge to start one a few hundred days before that.

Welcome back! And seeing how you are in SouthWest Nova you should plan to come up to Halifax for our DisMeet in August!


----------



## Dimples1973ca

Applemomma said:


> Welcome back! And seeing how you are in SouthWest Nova you should plan to come up to Halifax for our DisMeet in August!



A DisMeet would be awesome. I am in Dartmouth and would love to attend.


----------



## Applemomma

Dimples and Candid...Here's the thread on the DisMeet for Give Kids The World on August 11th. It's going to be a great time 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2862902


----------



## Candid

Applemomma said:


> Absolutely never too early!! I usually start a count down calendar at least 450 days out and I've usually resisted the urge to start one a few hundred days before that.
> 
> Welcome back! And seeing how you are in SouthWest Nova you should plan to come up to Halifax for our DisMeet in August!



I just might do that!!


----------



## hockeymomNS




----------



## teekathepony

Candid said:


> Popping back in after being away from board for awhile.  Starting to think about our next trip in 3 years (it's never too early right??)  From southwest NS



We are also planning a far-away trip (November 2015! ) I agree, it's definitely never too early! If I'm not planning something I think I would go insane.


----------



## Disney-Chick

Hi my name is Shawna and I am from Halifax, Nova Scotia. I am Disney obsessed and always think/day dream about going to WDW or how I wish I were there now. 

We always go in Dec and were married there a year ago January! We do not have our dates set in stone but were waiting to see if/when FD comes out. But either way were going.


----------



## Dimples1973ca

Disney-Chick said:


> Hi my name is Shawna and I am from Halifax, Nova Scotia. I am Disney obsessed and always think/day dream about going to WDW or how I wish I were there now.



Hi Shawna! My name is Lori and we live in Dartmouth physically but WDW in my heart. I am in the perpetual planning mode. It pretty much consumes me. Unfortunately no WDW this year DH really wants a Mac computer and we need to landscape. Lol because 2013 is such a big year for us (our 10th anniversary  and my 40th birthday ) we are doing a major celebration. So excited


----------



## hockeymomNS

Just so it is on the boards for all to read...........

Give Kids The World Fundraiser and Dis Meet
August 11, 2012
Lower Sackville, NS (just outside Halifax)

We have some awesome prizes, music and FUN planned - tickets officially on sale in May, although we have had a few bought already.


----------



## silverhaze269

hockeymomNS said:


> Just so it is on the boards for all to read...........
> 
> Give Kids The World Fundraiser and Dis Meet
> August 11, 2012
> Lower Sackville, NS (just outside Halifax)
> 
> We have some awesome prizes, music and FUN planned - tickets officially on sale in May, although we have had a few bought already.



That sounds awesome! I'll have to try and remember that date


----------



## Tinkershelly

Disney-Chick said:


> We do not have our dates set in stone but were waiting to see if/when FD comes out. But either way were going.



Hey Shawna, I read somewhere that the free dining offer came out for Disney Visa card holders for Aug-Sept, can't remember the exact dates, and so they'll probably open it up as a general offer next week.  I know it's not when you want to go but maybe think about it.  You know how I love going in September!


----------



## Disney-Chick

Dimples1973ca said:


> Hi Shawna! My name is Lori and we live in Dartmouth physically but WDW in my heart. I am in the perpetual planning mode. It pretty much consumes me. Unfortunately no WDW this year DH really wants a Mac computer and we need to landscape. Lol because 2013 is such a big year for us (our 10th anniversary  and my 40th birthday ) we are doing a major celebration. So excited



Hi Lori; I am with you as Disney is in my heart as well. I don't ever want to think when the time comes that we can't go one year. But at least you know your going back and really 2013 isn't that far away  There are quite a few people who don't understand why I LOVE Disney so much and I always try to explain the best I can. I love coming on these forums where everyone shares the same love of Disney as me. Do you know which month you are going in 2013?


----------



## Disney-Chick

Tinkershelly said:


> Hey Shawna, I read somewhere that the free dining offer came out for Disney Visa card holders for Aug-Sept, can't remember the exact dates, and so they'll probably open it up as a general offer next week.  I know it's not when you want to go but maybe think about it.  You know how I love going in September!



I did see that on here and heard it may open to the public on Monday. The last day is Sept 29. I don't know if we would ever go in Sept. I know that it is still really hot at that time and we just love going at Christmas. Of course I would go anytime. Maybe I will mention it to Edward, you just never know. What are your dates again? We were looking at going from Dec. 9th to the 20th. That of course depends on FD but even if that doesn't come out we will go. 

I am sure I will see you around the hospital at some point and we can chat.


----------



## Tinkershelly

Disney-Chick said:


> I did see that on here and heard it may open to the public on Monday. The last day is Sept 29. I don't know if we would ever go in Sept. I know that it is still really hot at that time and we just love going at Christmas. Of course I would go anytime. Maybe I will mention it to Edward, you just never know. What are your dates again? We were looking at going from Dec. 9th to the 20th. That of course depends on FD but even if that doesn't come out we will go.
> 
> I am sure I will see you around the hospital at some point and we can chat.



200 days today!  Our dates are Sept 20-Oct 2.  Only 20 days until we can make ADRs.  Well, preliminary ADRs anyway.  Plans change (more than once likely) in 180 days!  We got in on the free dining promotion for Canadians that ended in December.


----------



## snowbird gal

Hi there from a fellow southwest nova scotian.  Where abouts are you located?  Shelburne County here.


----------



## Celidh

snowbird gal said:


> Hi there from a fellow southwest nova scotian.  Where abouts are you located?  Shelburne County here.



Colchester County here, just outside of Truro.  Welcome!


----------



## Fundytrail

East Hants, Elmsdale area.


----------



## Disney-Chick

Tinkershelly said:


> 200 days today!  Our dates are Sept 20-Oct 2.  Only 20 days until we can make ADRs.  Well, preliminary ADRs anyway.  Plans change (more than once likely) in 180 days!  We got in on the free dining promotion for Canadians that ended in December.



I can't wait until we book our trip and we know for sure what dates. I spoke with my parents and they said they would watch Brianna for us. So our plan is to check in on the 9th of Dec and if that is the case we have 279 days  Do you know which restuarant's you want to go to?

I am going away with my MIL in 53 sleeps! We are off to Dollywood and Myrtle Beach.


----------



## hockeymomNS

Tinkershelly said:


> 200 days today!  Our dates are Sept 20-Oct 2.  Only 20 days until we can make ADRs.  Well, preliminary ADRs anyway.  Plans change (more than once likely) in 180 days!  We got in on the free dining promotion for Canadians that ended in December.





I may be going within those dates to take GKTW money and volunteer for a day...........


----------



## Tinkershelly

hockeymomNS said:


> I may be going within those dates to take GKTW money and volunteer for a day...........



Are you going next month as well?


----------



## Tinkershelly

Disney-Chick said:


> Do you know which restuarant's you want to go to?QUOTE]
> 
> The friends we are travelling with have been to WDW once before with us and for that trip I made all the adrs.  The one place they want to go to again for sure is "the place with the meat on a stick" which means 'Ohana   Their daughter is definitely a carnivore!  We're going to have supper at their place in a two weeks to do some pre-adr planning as our 180 day window opens in 19 days


----------



## DisneyFreak06

hockeymomNS said:


> Just so it is on the boards for all to read...........
> 
> Give Kids The World Fundraiser and Dis Meet
> August 11, 2012
> Lower Sackville, NS (just outside Halifax)
> 
> We have some awesome prizes, music and FUN planned - tickets officially on sale in May, although we have had a few bought already.



I know you have me marked, but I will be buying tickets too! Probably 3 but possibly more.


----------



## Fundytrail

Tinkershelly said:


> Disney-Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know which restuarant's you want to go to?QUOTE]
> 
> The friends we are travelling with have been to WDW once before with us and for that trip I made all the adrs.  The one place they want to go to again for sure is "the place with the meat on a stick" which means 'Ohana   Their daughter is definitely a carnivore!  We're going to have supper at their place in a two weeks to do some pre-adr planning as our 180 day window opens in 19 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have our adr for "meat on a stick" for April 21
Click to expand...


----------



## Dimples1973ca

Disney-Chick said:


> Hi Lori; I am with you as Disney is in my heart as well. I don't ever want to think when the time comes that we can't go one year. But at least you know your going back and really 2013 isn't that far away  There are quite a few people who don't understand why I LOVE Disney so much and I always try to explain the best I can. I love coming on these forums where everyone shares the same love of Disney as me. Do you know which month you are going in 2013?



Shawna, at least we have these boards to help with the addiction. We are going the last two weeks of August 2013. My hubby is a teacher and so we are a bit limited. We are contemplating buying a DVC while we are there. When are you going again?


----------



## Disney-Chick

Dimples1973ca said:


> Shawna, at least we have these boards to help with the addiction. We are going the last two weeks of August 2013. My hubby is a teacher and so we are a bit limited. We are contemplating buying a DVC while we are there. When are you going again?



I am always here on the boards. It does help me though. 

My BIL is a Vice Principal as well so I know how limited you are. 

We are going the beginning of Dec. (9-20th) We always go when it is less busy. We are down to 277 days I believe  It can not come soon enough.


----------



## hockeymomNS

Tinkershelly said:


> Are you going next month as well?






YES!!!!!!


----------



## hockeymomNS

DisneyFreak06 said:


> I know you have me marked, but I will be buying tickets too! Probably 3 but possibly more.




Gotcha...........can't wait to meet you!!!!


----------



## Fundytrail

Courier just dropped off our Magic Express tickets, wow that was early 

DW is excited


----------



## silverhaze269

Not _exactly_ Disney related, but can anyone believe the weather we've had the past two days!? I'm not sure if it's been the same all over the place or not, but here in Halifax it's been positively like summer  Feels kinda like Florida out there...if you close your eyes while listening to the DIS radio, it's almost like you're there


----------



## jkpmac

Unbelievably beautiful days, and last night I walked the dog in short sleeves...March in short sleeves!!!!!   I have actually restarted the old arguement for central air conditioning....Wife, my it was hot this afternoon.......Husband: If it is this hot now think of what it is going to be like in June.  We should consider central air conditioning...Wife:  Rolls eyes


----------



## Disney-Chick

Lovin' the weather we have had. Now the +5 is going to feel really cold to us  The long range isn't looking as good as it was the past 2 days but that can change


----------



## McIsaac

Hi!!!!

We leave next month too from Halifax! woohoo..can't wait.  Great times at Disney!


----------



## hockeymomNS

We will all be there at the same time!!! Have you guys heard about our GKTW fundraiser/Dis meet here in August???


----------



## Applemomma

In regards to the weather, I hate to play devil's advocate but.....IT'S STRESSING ME OUT!!! 

Trust me, this warm weather is not good for anyone trying to grow tree fruit like me. Warm temperatures means things start way too soon and set us up for all kinds of crop failure scenarios. I was so glad to have it drop to more normal temps today. I'm far enough behind in my tree pruning that I don't need anymore surprises.

I need a Disney vacation.....252 days to go!


----------



## McIsaac

hockeymomNS said:


> We will all be there at the same time!!! Have you guys heard about our GKTW fundraiser/Dis meet here in August???




Yes we are!!!  .  What event in August? Do you have any details on it?


----------



## jkpmac

Applemomma said:


> In regards to the weather, I hate to play devil's advocate but.....IT'S STRESSING ME OUT!!!
> 
> Trust me, this warm weather is not good for anyone trying to grow tree fruit like me. Warm temperatures means things start way too soon and set us up for all kinds of crop failure scenarios. I was so glad to have it drop to more normal temps today. I'm far enough behind in my tree pruning that I don't need anymore surprises.
> 
> I need a Disney vacation.....252 days to go!



Thats true sometiemes we forget the impact an unusual weather pattern can have on those whose livelihood id dependent on it


----------



## hockeymomNS

Applemomma said:


> In regards to the weather, I hate to play devil's advocate but.....IT'S STRESSING ME OUT!!!
> 
> Trust me, this warm weather is not good for anyone trying to grow tree fruit like me. Warm temperatures means things start way too soon and set us up for all kinds of crop failure scenarios. I was so glad to have it drop to more normal temps today. I'm far enough behind in my tree pruning that I don't need anymore surprises.
> 
> I need a Disney vacation.....252 days to go!




You will need a little Dis before that............maybe in August???? I don't like the weather unseasonal!


----------



## hockeymomNS

McIsaac said:


> Yes we are!!!  .  What event in August? Do you have any details on it?





Can you read any of the picture in my signature?


----------



## jkpmac

All I can clearly make out is the Red Walt Disney Font writing at the top.


----------



## silverhaze269

Applemomma said:


> In regards to the weather, I hate to play devil's advocate but.....IT'S STRESSING ME OUT!!!
> 
> Trust me, this warm weather is not good for anyone trying to grow tree fruit like me. Warm temperatures means things start way too soon and set us up for all kinds of crop failure scenarios. I was so glad to have it drop to more normal temps today. I'm far enough behind in my tree pruning that I don't need anymore surprises.
> 
> I need a Disney vacation.....252 days to go!



I totally hear you on that...it still creeps me out how warm it got. I feel bad for all the flowers and trees that might be harmed from the sudden heat, and then sudden drop back to regular March temperatures. As much as I was loving the warm weather, I was also kind of worried as to why it happened, and what will happen to all the trees and flowers. 

Also, to everyone leaving soon....I'm so jealous!  I hope everyone has an awesome time!


----------



## hockeymomNS

GKTW Fundraiser / Dis Meet
Saturday August 11, 2 - 5pm
Angles Family Eatery & Pub
Lower Sackville, NS

Ticket $10.00 for ages 9 and up (they include 5 penny auction ballots)

We have a silent auction, penny auction, live music aka NS kitchen party, treats for the kids, some of the Orlando team coming, and more fun than you will ever imagine. 

Tickets were officially going on sale in May, but some people wanted theirs early, so have started to sell already!!!!!hyper:


----------



## McIsaac

hockeymomNS said:


> Can you read any of the picture in my signature?



No I actually can't see whats written in the picture signature but I did get your details as listed..sounds like a great event.  I'll check with hubby about this since I believe he is wanting to take the trailer out (camping) in New Brunswick during that time.  I'll be in touch if I am around 

As for the upcoming trip..omg If I get anymore excited I will hyperventilate and need to blow in a brown paper bag


----------



## DisneyFreak06

hockeymomNS said:


> GKTW Fundraiser / Dis Meet
> 
> Ticket $10.00 for ages 9 and up (they include 5 penny auction ballots)



Can children under 9 come?  My sister thinks we should make it a fun time with her 2 girls, but if we're at the fundraiser/meet, we don't have a babysitter!   Her girls are 9 (who can buy a ticket) and 5.  We may not take them at all, but we were thinking a hotel stay with the girls would be fun for them.


----------



## hockeymomNS

Oh my, children are most definitely welcome. Under 9 is free.....kinda like in keeping with Disney pricing. We have tattooes, treats and lots of stuff free for the kiddies!!!! It is going to be an incredible time!!!!!


----------



## hockeymomNS

..........we also have some pretty neat penny auction prizes for the kids.....princess, fairy, Toy Story and Cars for the younger set. I have friends bringing tweens and young teens, so a couple of cool prizes for that age as well.
 I was just starting to organize what we have so far and I'm impressed if I do say so myself!!!!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

hockeymomNS said:


> Oh my, children are most definitely welcome. Under 9 is free.....kinda like in keeping with Disney pricing. We have tattooes, treats and lots of stuff free for the kiddies!!!! It is going to be an incredible time!!!!!



Sounds like a great time!  I can't wait!!!


----------



## cantwaitforwdw

We will be flying Air Canada out of Moncton with a stop in Toronto and then onto MCO.  Where will we go through customs?  If I remember correctly, we will also have to collect our luggage in Toronto?  Is this correct?

Now on the way home we fly United and leave MCO and stopover in Newark before landing in Moncton.  Will we have to pick up our luggage in Newark?  And where will we clear customs on the way home?

Can anyone answer my questions?  I am travelling with two little one's and want to be as prepared as possible.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

cantwaitforwdw said:


> We will be flying Air Canada out of Moncton with a stop in Toronto and then onto MCO.  Where will we go through customs?  If I remember correctly, we will also have to collect our luggage in Toronto?  Is this correct?
> 
> Now on the way home we fly United and leave MCO and stopover in Newark before landing in Moncton.  Will we have to pick up our luggage in Newark?  And where will we clear customs on the way home?
> 
> Can anyone answer my questions?  I am travelling with two little one's and want to be as prepared as possible.



On the way, you will have to get your luggage in Toronto and you'll pre-clear customs in Toronto too.  I do not think you have to get your luggage in Newark, but you will if you have another stopover in Canada before Moncton, because you will go through customs in Canada.


----------



## LuzzBightyear

cantwaitforwdw said:


> We will be flying Air Canada out of Moncton with a stop in Toronto and then onto MCO.  Where will we go through customs?  If I remember correctly, we will also have to collect our luggage in Toronto?  Is this correct?
> 
> Now on the way home we fly United and leave MCO and stopover in Newark before landing in Moncton.  Will we have to pick up our luggage in Newark?  And where will we clear customs on the way home?
> 
> Can anyone answer my questions?  I am travelling with two little one's and want to be as prepared as possible.



Just to add to what DisneyFreak06 said, check this thread I started last summer for more info on connecting in Toronto.

As for the way back, I know that Moncton airport has customs and immigration, so if you are flying direct from Newark I am betting your bags will go straight through to Moncton


----------



## weezy26nm

dennise said:


> Sounds like fun.



You must be getting excited! Have a good trip.


----------



## silverhaze269

Just wanted to pop over to wish everyone a *Happy Easter*!!!


----------



## weezy26nm

silverhaze269 said:


> Just wanted to pop over to wish everyone a *Happy Easter*!!!



Same to you!


----------



## pooksma

Any Disney cruisers out there?

Wondering about clearing customs as Canadian citizens at PC. Is it the same as in Tampa where we had to get up early and go to a theatre with all the non US citizens?

Tx.


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

Is PC Port Canaveral?  We sailed on the Wonder out of San Pedro California in January and we did not have to do anything special as Canadians.


----------



## pooksma

Oops, I should have clarified that PC is Port Canaveral.


----------



## jkpmac

We went through US customs getting off the plane at Orlando, then Disneyworld for a couple of days before going to CP, We got off the bus, registered at the terminal and went on board.  Easy as that.  Leaving we went through Canadian customs in Montreal and I think I vaguely remember something with Customs when we got off the boat, but not sure.


----------



## silverhaze269

I've never done a Disney cruise before, but during the other cruises I've been on, you do have to go through customs when you get off the ship. It's in the terminal building, but they pretty much just waved us through. Just asked where we were going, it was nice and simple.


----------



## Fundytrail

Weather is cool in the AM the last few days here at OKW 52 this morning but going up to75 today,sunny and clear


----------



## silverhaze269

Fundytrail said:


> Weather is cool in the AM the last few days here at OKW 52 this morning but going up to75 today,sunny and clear



Not far off from what it is here today (in Halifax)...mind you, we'll be staying right around that 52 all day  

Enjoy the sunshine and have a magical Disney day  (so wish I were there now )


----------



## hockeymomNS

Tickets for our Give Kids the World Fundraiser/DisMeet are on sale now. They are $10.00 each, we also have donation tickets which give you chances at some of our prizes as well.


----------



## silverhaze269

hockeymomNS said:


> Tickets for our Give Kids the World Fundraiser/DisMeet are on sale now. They are $10.00 each, we also have donation tickets which give you chances at some of our prizes as well.



Where can you buy them? (forgive me if you've already mentioned this )


----------



## braddillman

I'm moving to Ottawa (from Halifax). My wife got a great opportunity to move up  from Costco to CostcoHQ, and I found a job pretty easily - which is nothing short of a miracle coincidence, since my position at DND got whacked just a few weeks later anyway. People are telling me to buy a lottery ticket, but I haven't yet.

Anyway, good luck to everyone here, I've learned more from this board than anywhere else on the net (with respect to Orlando, etc.).

- To find the busy days, follow the money. Check hotel and airline prices.

- Reserve anything that doesn't have a cancellation penalty (e.g. rental car) well in advance; if you find a better price later, take it and cancel the first one. Keep ratcheting down.

- If you own a timeshare, but you don't plan to use it in a year, consider reserving the most popular week just to get better re-sale or trading power, e.g. book Christmas or something if you're not going some year.

- Off-site rules, especially for families, with one exception: free Disney dining. The cost of restaurants dominates pretty quickly with a family, so getting a place with a kitchen and pool saves big bucks. I prefer my timeshare, but vacation houses are just as good and don't require any investment. Vacation cooking isn't as bad as people think: the kids would eat pizza or chicken fingers at a restaurant anyway, so let the oven and dishwasher do the work. BBQing can be fun, just bring a radio and a beer to keep you company, and buy the steaks at costco (only about 10 minutes from I-drive or seaworld).

- I always had plenty of aeroplan points and lived near the Halifax airport, but I always considered flying out of the US. The flights are much cheaper, and it's not the just fees; try doing a detailed comparison and factor out the fees, and the US is still much cheaper.

- To really work aeroplan (and other plans), learn the insider tricks at flyertalk.com http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/air-canada-aeroplan-375/

- Undercover tourist worked great for us, plan to use it again.

Now I have to learn more about flying out of the northern US, e.g. Syracuse, after driving from Ottawa. I'm sure I can find it here somewhere.


----------



## hockeymomNS

To buy tickets to our event, just PM me and I'll make arrangements!!!!


----------



## Applemomma

silverhaze269 said:


> Where can you buy them? (forgive me if you've already mentioned this )





hockeymomNS said:


> To buy tickets to our event, just PM me and I'll make arrangements!!!!



Also, I've got some tickets with me if you are in the Valley end of the province!


----------



## Applemomma

braddillman said:


> I'm moving to Ottawa (from Halifax). My wife got a great opportunity to move up  from Costco to CostcoHQ, and I found a job pretty easily - which is nothing short of a miracle coincidence, since my position at DND got whacked just a few weeks later anyway. People are telling me to buy a lottery ticket, but I haven't yet.



Good luck with everything. But don't hesitate to post on this thread....once a Maritimer always a Maritimer!


----------



## silverhaze269

hockeymomNS said:


> To buy tickets to our event, just PM me and I'll make arrangements!!!!



Sounds good! I'll be sure to mention it to my Disney loving family and friends too


----------



## Fundytrail

Free wi-fi at Epcot this summer.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/Attractions...i-for-the-first-time-this-summer-at-Epcot.htm

"For the first time, Disney are offering FREE WiFI to guests inside the park.  The hotspot will also be conveniently located in tents to give guests some shade."


----------



## Disney_Mama

Will be driving down for the first time from Atlantic Canada.  Have done the drive many time from Ontario when we lived there.  
Going to Leave from Saint John (DD 12 will be at a camp) on the evening of Friday August 17th.  Leaving in 2 cars.  Drop off DH at the Bangor airport and then continue on in one car through the night till we get to Washington.  Spend the day doing the tourist thing.  My cousin lives in Bethesda MD so dinner and night with them.  Then up early and head off to Hilton Head for a night at the DVC there.  Hope to get there early enough to enjoy some looking around.  Then up early and OKW will be the next stop.   We will be enjoying Disney and surrounding are till Aug 31st. 
DH will fly home and me and the 2DD's will continue our adventure and drive back to Ontraio.  Where my 2 dogs will be waiting for us to bring them back home.    I'm just winded from typing all this.

Any advice with driving from Atlantic Canada?  Any places we should avoid?


----------



## hockeymomNS

No advice on places to avoid, but the weekend before, you should come to our GKTW Dis Meet here in Nova Scotia. Teresa and Kathy from the DIS are coming!!!!


----------



## caisland

In 2006 we got stuck around Washington. Took several hours to get thru. Bumper to bumper and slow... on a Sunday morning.


----------



## islandboy40

Has anyone used the Howard Johnson Plaza Hotel or the Hampton Inn for a trip out of Portland, Maine and left their car there?  If so where there any problems like the car being broken into etc?

We used the Holiday Inn Express before (it was dirty) and last fall the Marriot at Sable Oaks ( nice but has gotten pricy).

Thanks for the help!


----------



## dennise

Bump


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I've used the other HoJo (about 3 times - for 2 weeks each time) and Embassy Suites (3 times - 2 week stays) and no problem there.  This HoJo is substandard, but offers a great price (my wife hates it!) but the Embassy Suites is expensive, but offers a great room, get shuttle, breakfast (real breakfast).


----------



## hockeymomNS

Ted, are you coming to the meet?


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Sorry. Can't make it.  Thanks for the invite though!


----------



## hockeymomNS

Ted in Halifax said:


> Sorry. Can't make it.  Thanks for the invite though!



Oh that is too bad. Kathy and Teresa from the DIS are coming and so we are going to have a few things going on all weekend. If you are free for any of the weekend, let me know.


----------



## Disney_Mama

hockeymomNS said:


> No advice on places to avoid, but the weekend before, you should come to our GKTW Dis Meet here in Nova Scotia. Teresa and Kathy from the DIS are coming!!!!



Oh how I wish I could.  I will be busy delivering my DD to camp that day in Rothesay.  Good luck with the event.  I love the podcast and listen all the time.


----------



## Applemomma

Bumping this up...and there's still time to get in on the DisMeet on August 11th! PM HockeyMomNS for tickets. Kathy and Teresa from the DisUnplugged will be with us and it's shaping up to be quite the party!


----------



## pooksma

islandboy40 said:


> Has anyone used the Howard Johnson Plaza Hotel or the Hampton Inn for a trip out of Portland, Maine and left their car there?  If so where there any problems like the car being broken into etc?
> 
> We used the Holiday Inn Express before (it was dirty) and last fall the Marriot at Sable Oaks ( nice but has gotten pricy).
> 
> Thanks for the help!



We have stayed at the Hampton Inn three times and left our car there. Never any problems.


----------



## SeptBabyMom

Does anyone have a vacation home they have stayed in and can recommend? In the Orlando, Kissimee or Davenport area? Thanks.


----------



## hockeymomNS

Windsor Hills.......I think that they called it the Bellevu.
We were just there in May and very pleased. Go to 

http://www.windsorhillsrent.com/


----------



## Fundytrail

We just booked a one bedroom for14 days at Bonnet Creek in April2013 at a great price through Vacation Strategy! Got direct flights out of Halifax on sale too! 
Not on site, hope Bonnet Creek works out.

Bonnet Creek
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303

Vacation Strategy
http://vacationstrategy.com/


----------



## jackie721red

Hi,just discoevered this thread,I am from NL and DH,DD(22) and I are heading to WDW sept 2013 for the third time,seems so far away now.

We stayed at Lighthouse Key Resort (All Star Vacation Homes)In sept 2011  and it was awesome.It is only a few mins from WDW and is a manned and gated.

We stayed in a 3 bed/3 bath HA condo even had a Laundry room with full size washer and dryer and a private patio.

http://www.allstarvacationhomes.com/lighthouse-key-resort.asp

There is a small deli/restaurant on site with a small section of toilitries and basic food items,they even do room service to your condo.They also have a pool and clubhouse which has an arcade,mini theatre and business center on site.

The resort also has free shuttle to WDW.We stayed 10 nights and included a rental car option with our condo,it was around 2400.00 after a 150.00 discount code from ALL Ears,was well worth it and being able to buy groceries and cook some meals ourselves was a time and money saver.We had a year to pay using their easy pay option.

Can't say enough good things about this place.

We will be staying on property in 2013 at AOA as we want to compare for ourselves the cost and feel of both on and off property.We went a few years ago and stayed at a vacation home in Clairmont? was very nice as well,we shared with another family and had lots of room and privacy but was a longer drive to the park about 15-20 mins.

Enjoy Your WDW vacation!!


----------



## AJ1983

jackie721red said:


> Hi,just discoevered this thread,I am from NL and DH,DD(22) and I are heading to WDW sept 2013 for the third time,seems so far away now.
> 
> We stayed at Lighthouse Key Resort (All Star Vacation Homes)In sept 2011  and it was awesome.It is only a few mins from WDW and is a manned and gated.
> 
> We stayed in a 3 bed/3 bath HA condo even had a Laundry room with full size washer and dryer and a private patio.
> 
> http://www.allstarvacationhomes.com/lighthouse-key-resort.asp
> 
> There is a small deli/restaurant on site with a small section of toilitries and basic food items,they even do room service to your condo.They also have a pool and clubhouse which has an arcade,mini theatre and business center on site.
> 
> The resort also has free shuttle to WDW.We stayed 10 nights and included a rental car option with our condo,it was around 2400.00 after a 150.00 discount code from ALL Ears,was well worth it and being able to buy groceries and cook some meals ourselves was a time and money saver.We had a year to pay using their easy pay option.
> 
> Can't say enough good things about this place.
> 
> We will be staying on property in 2013 at AOA as we want to compare for ourselves the cost and feel of both on and off property.We went a few years ago and stayed at a vacation home in Clairmont? was very nice as well,we shared with another family and had lots of room and privacy but was a longer drive to the park about 15-20 mins.
> 
> Enjoy Your WDW vacation!!




I'm from NL as well, heading to Orlando in May 2013!


----------



## fredgirls

So..with Southwest's new schedule coming out Monday, it's time to think about March Break!
We usually drive to Boston but thinking about SWA from manchester this year if the price is right. 
Anyone flown from both airports and have an opinion? 
Any thoughts on Southwest?
How small is Manchester?
The reason we don't use Bangor is if there's a problem with a plane, there usually isn't another one to use! And we're going on a cruise and don't want to miss the boat! 
Mapquest says Manchester a little nearer than Boston and Southwest has direct flights. And i'm assuming parking will be cheaper in Manchester. Looking like a good option but any opinions welcome 
Thanks


----------



## RainbowsMist

fredgirls said:


> So..with Southwest's new schedule coming out Monday, it's time to think about March Break!
> We usually drive to Boston but thinking about SWA from manchester this year if the price is right.
> Anyone flown from both airports and have an opinion?
> Any thoughts on Southwest?
> How small is Manchester?
> The reason we don't use Bangor is if there's a problem with a plane, there usually isn't another one to use! And we're going on a cruise and don't want to miss the boat!
> Mapquest says Manchester a little nearer than Boston and Southwest has direct flights. And i'm assuming parking will be cheaper in Manchester. Looking like a good option but any opinions welcome
> Thanks



We're cruising too for March Break  
Hoping flights from Halifax come down, but interested to see what AirTran, Jet Blue & Southwest are like.  We've done the drive and fly out of Boston twice..it's not too bad and will do that if all else fails.  I'd like Portland as well, although Boston flights are direct and I too am worried about weather.  Does anyone know what Halifax's prices were like for this past March?  We did Jamaica so I didn't pay attention   I'd be content with $450-500.  Is that realistic?


----------



## fredgirls

RainbowsMist said:


> We're cruising too for March Break
> Hoping flights from Halifax come down, but interested to see what AirTran, Jet Blue & Southwest are like.  We've done the drive and fly out of Boston twice..it's not too bad and will do that if all else fails.  I'd like Portland as well, although Boston flights are direct and I too am worried about weather.  Does anyone know what Halifax's prices were like for this past March?  We did Jamaica so I didn't pay attention   I'd be content with $450-500.  Is that realistic?



 hello fellow cruiser! Which cruise you takin'?

Portland is another option for us too.

Not sure what the March break prices from Halifax were this year. Just way too much for us!  It's those darn taxes! Being in NB we are nearer the border and the drive is no problem.
Also I agree it's the weather. I don't mind Halifax if we're doing a regular holiday. For a cruise I'd rather be in the states incase there's a problem. I feel being near a big centre like Boston or NY we have more options for changing our plans if our airline has a problem. We cruised this March break too and it was piece of mind to be at Boston, and partly on our way! We also had enough time to drive the whole way if we really needed to!


----------



## Candid

Looks like no Dis meet for us   We need to be in Halifax in August 14 for our DD's pediatric opthamologist appointment.


----------



## hockeymomNS

You can come to our Meet on the 11th. I have two tickets that became available today. Under 9 are no charge.

btw which doc???


----------



## Candid

hockeymomNS said:


> You can come to our Meet on the 11th. I have two tickets that became available today. Under 9 are no charge.
> 
> btw which doc???



I can't do 2 trips to Hali that close together


----------



## HockeyGalCanada

Hi I am from Mount Pearl, NL.  Been to Disney twice in 1999 and 2007--loved it both times!


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

For those with experience on these connections............

Flying from Halifax - Newark - Orlando.

Will my bags go straight through to Orlando or will I have to pick them up in Newark to go through customs there?


----------



## DisneyFreak06

DisneyRookie2007 said:


> For those with experience on these connections............
> 
> Flying from Halifax - Newark - Orlando.
> 
> Will my bags go straight through to Orlando or will I have to pick them up in Newark to go through customs there?



You should pre-clear customs in Halifax, because you're flying directly into the US.


----------



## Applemomma

DisneyRookie2007 said:


> For those with experience on these connections............
> 
> Flying from Halifax - Newark - Orlando.
> 
> Will my bags go straight through to Orlando or will I have to pick them up in Newark to go through customs there?



Straight through...


----------



## Tinkershelly

DisneyRookie2007 said:


> For those with experience on these connections............
> 
> Flying from Halifax - Newark - Orlando.
> 
> Will my bags go straight through to Orlando or will I have to pick them up in Newark to go through customs there?



Follow the signs for US departures, which is one floor above the domestic baggage claim area, and you will clear US customs before you even get to the departure lounge.  This means you will arrive in Newark as a domestic passenger, no more customs or security clearance, and no collecting your bags until Orlando.

This is our preferred way to fly to Orlando.  We use Magical Express and so when we check our bags in Halifax and wave bye-bye to them we don't see them again until they appear magically in our room.


----------



## silverhaze269

DisneyRookie2007 said:


> For those with experience on these connections............
> 
> Flying from Halifax - Newark - Orlando.
> 
> Will my bags go straight through to Orlando or will I have to pick them up in Newark to go through customs there?



Like the PP's have said, you won't need to worry about your bags 

I've flown that exact route twice before, and it worked out really well both times.  If possible I will always try to get flights to Orlando that connect through a US airport because of the customs pre-clearance in Halifax. Not only is it really convenient, but I also like being able to do it in my home airport...just means that if for some strange reason anything happens, at least I'm home (well, almost) and not stuck in an unfamiliar place.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

DisneyRookie2007 said:


> For those with experience on these connections............
> 
> Flying from Halifax - Newark - Orlando.
> 
> Will my bags go straight through to Orlando or will I have to pick them up in Newark to go through customs there?



Just remember that if you want to eat ... eat at Terminal C and know where to catch the bus from Terminal A to C and vise versa!


----------



## hockeymomNS

We didn't leave term. C in May.


----------



## sare

Hello, my DBF and I will be travelling to WDW Oct 23 - 29. I am from Cape Breton and he is from NL, we had spend a fair amount of time living in Halifax and are now located in the Annapolis Valley. This trip will be my 22nd (I am 29 yo) and his 2nd (he is 37). He has not been since he was young, so we are looking forward to some nostalgia. We are signed up for the Keys to the Kingdom tour. Has anyone done this?


----------



## caisland

Did the keys to the kingdom tour in 2009
Very worthwhile. It was fun getting early before everyone else and see main street deserted.
Enjoyed tour and the meaning of things like the windows on main street
Worth doing for sure


----------



## RainbowsMist

Ugh!  When are we going to start to see half decent airfare for March 2013?  Sooo hoping SW or Airtran will have something better than what's out there  now when they release end of Aug.  I hate playing this game  
Or AC or WJ could just drop their fees from Halifax to make life a whole lot easier


----------



## pooksma

RainbowsMist said:


> Ugh!  When are we going to start to see half decent airfare for March 2013?
> Or AC or WJ could just drop their fees from Halifax to make life a whole lot easier



Amen! Looking like JetBlue for us.


----------



## Sunseeker2012

Just booked our first ever Jetblue vacation packages this morning for March 2013...


----------



## RainbowsMist

Looking for some opinions for those that fly or have in the past out of Halifax.

Found a price $532 taxes included with Air Canada.  Key information: leaves Saturday March 9th, flying Halifax to FLL (this is the Saturday at the start of our March Break, we are cruising Sunday for a week then spending 9 days in Orlando), returning Monday March 25th, MCO to YHZ.

Based on previous pricing do you think this is a good price or should I wait to see if it will go down?  Unfortunately we cannot get those better mid week deals as we need to leave that Saturday.

Thanks


----------



## DisneyFreak06

RainbowsMist said:


> Looking for some opinions for those that fly or have in the past out of Halifax.
> 
> Found a price $532 taxes included with Air Canada.  Key information: leaves Saturday March 9th, flying Halifax to FLL (this is the Saturday at the start of our March Break, we are cruising Sunday for a week then spending 9 days in Orlando), returning Monday March 25th, MCO to YHZ.
> 
> Based on previous pricing do you think this is a good price or should I wait to see if it will go down?  Unfortunately we cannot get those better mid week deals as we need to leave that Saturday.
> 
> Thanks




I've paid about $550 from Halifax, but I've been able to get $500 or so from Charlottetown before. It is an okay price, not great, but okay for the Maritimes as far as any research that I've done. I'm happy with paying $550 out of Charlottetown, so I guess it depends on how much you'd be willing to pay. If you're happy with that price, then book it.


----------



## RainbowsMist

Well now I'm in a real pickle!!  3 of us were booking 2 tickets each...went through the whole process and 2 of us got an error in the end while my purchase went through.  We then went to go back and the price has sky rocketed!!    There's no way we're paying the new prices for 4 tickets!  Been on old with AC for 25 minutes waiting to talk to someone


----------



## Sunseeker2012

Just got an email from itravel2000 letting me know that the flights I was trying to book decreased.  Direct flights on March 1st from Halifax to Orlando 418.64 tax included per adult...


----------



## Ted in Halifax

hmmm ... Sunseeker2012 has me looking at flights.

I see airtransat has 
Feb 22 to March 1 for $411
March 22 to 29 for $411
March 15 to March 23 for $464.
March 23 to march 29 for $422

I used flightnetwork.com and the flights came out sightly cheaper.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Sunseeker2012 said:


> Just got an email from itravel2000 letting me know that the flights I was trying to book decreased.  Direct flights on March 1st from Halifax to Orlando 418.64 tax included per adult...





Ted in Halifax said:


> hmmm ... Sunseeker2012 has me looking at flights.
> 
> I see airtransat has
> Feb 22 to March 1 for $411
> March 22 to 29 for $411
> March 15 to March 23 for $464.
> March 23 to march 29 for $422
> 
> I used flightnetwork.com and the flights came out sightly cheaper.



Nice prices!  Air Canada had direct flights from Halifax for $499.52 the other day.  March 16-23 or March 17-24, I can't remember.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

It is interesting that the first Saturday of March Break in Nova Scotia is March 9th... Best Fare from March 9th to March 17th is over $700 and involves Air canada through Montreal and Delta on the way back with a departure time of GULP 6:35am from Orlando


----------



## Sunseeker2012

Choices are very limited for flights in the Atlantic Provinces.  Unless you drive for miles, you will pay high prices.  Even for us, it's no big difference to drive to Portland or Halifax, it's pretty much the same driving distance.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Sunseeker2012 said:


> Choices are very limited for flights in the Atlantic Provinces.  Unless you drive for miles, you will pay high prices.  Even for us, it's no big difference to drive to Portland or Halifax, it's pretty much the same driving distance.



Tell me about it!  I drive to Manchester or Portland almost every time we travel

Ted


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Sunseeker2012 said:


> Choices are very limited for flights in the Atlantic Provinces.  Unless you drive for miles, you will pay high prices.  Even for us, it's no big difference to drive to Portland or Halifax, it's pretty much the same driving distance.





Ted in Halifax said:


> Tell me about it!  I drive to Manchester or Portland almost every time we travel
> 
> Ted



I'm in PEI.  To Halifax it is around 3 hours.  To Portland, it would be around 9 hours.  In the summer, it's okay, but during the one week I get off in March, that's 2 full days of driving, which would probably leave me about 5-6 days.  Then, of course, weather is a factor!  I'd rather fly out of here anyways, since I live about 3 minutes from the airport! But the prices are not fun.


----------



## Disney_Mama

Leaving tonight for Disney from Saint John.  First time driving from here.  Have driven many times when we lived in Ontario.  Going to drive through the night tonight and spend two days in Washington then one night at Hilton Head then OKW till Aug 31st.
Going to try to keep track of gas prices along the way.  Driving down in a Honda Fit.  WAY cheaper to fill than our Jeep but a much smaller tank.  Lucky to be staying with family in Washington and DVC in HH.  So no $$ spent on accomidations.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Please share your experiences of the drive.  I may drive down in 2014.

Ted


----------



## RookieMouse

RainbowsMist said:


> Ugh!  When are we going to start to see half decent airfare for March 2013?  Sooo hoping SW or Airtran will have something better than what's out there  now when they release end of Aug.  I hate playing this game



I hear that!  We are also going in March (2nd to 9th is March Break here in NB).  Looking like the cheapest option will be JetBlue or AirTran out of Portland.  There will be 6 of us going down on the 2nd, one flying back into Bangor on the 7th (my sister can't take a whole week off work) and the rest of us back into PWM on the 9th.

At least the accommodations worked out like we planned.  3 nights at AKV Kidani Village in a 2-bedroom savanna view and 4 nights at BLT in a 2-bedroom theme park view.  

John


----------



## fredgirls

RookieMouse said:


> I hear that!  We are also going in March (2nd to 9th is March Break here in NB).  Looking like the cheapest option will be JetBlue or AirTran out of Portland.  There will be 6 of us going down on the 2nd, one flying back into Bangor on the 7th (my sister can't take a whole week off work) and the rest of us back into PWM on the 9th.
> 
> At least the accommodations worked out like we planned.  3 nights at AKV Kidani Village in a 2-bedroom savanna view and 4 nights at BLT in a 2-bedroom theme park view.
> 
> John



We got great SW flights from Manchester for March 1st-8th. Further than Portland but we usually drive to Boston to fly anyway, so we're used to the journey. Less than $250 return each. And great flight times. Just another option for you to look at


----------



## DisneyFreak06

fredgirls said:


> We got great SW flights from Manchester for March 1st-8th. Further than Portland but we usually drive to Boston to fly anyway, so we're used to the journey. Less than $250 return each. And great flight times. Just another option for you to look at



I would be worried about the drive in March.  It seems so far to have to worry about snow!  (Of course I'm from PEI, so I have that much farther to go.)


----------



## fredgirls

DisneyFreak06 said:


> I would be worried about the drive in March.  It seems so far to have to worry about snow!  (Of course I'm from PEI, so I have that much farther to go.)



I hear you! 
I lose so much sleep about snow cancelling flights!

We have often done the trip during March break. As far as snow our thinking has always been that if we make it to Boston, there will be much more choice of other flights if ours is cancelled! A smaller airport doesn't have alternatives, which is why we've never done Allegiant from Bangor during the Winter. 

In theory it doesn't matter too much if you miss a day or so of your vacation but if a cruise is involved you have to get there! 
This March i'd even planned out how to drive from Boston all the way, incase bad weather cancelled flights! There was no way I was going to miss the boat!

Although we're at the smaller manchester airport next March I know we're close to Boston or NY if we really need to make other plans!

And we always get insurance!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

fredgirls said:


> I hear you!
> I lose so much sleep about snow cancelling flights!
> 
> We have often done the trip during March break. As far as snow our thinking has always been that if we make it to Boston, there will be much more choice of other flights if ours is cancelled! A smaller airport doesn't have alternatives, which is why we've never done Allegiant from Bangor during the Winter.
> 
> In theory it doesn't matter too much if you miss a day or so of your vacation but if a cruise is involved you have to get there!
> This March i'd even planned out how to drive from Boston all the way, incase bad weather cancelled flights! There was no way I was going to miss the boat!
> 
> Although we're at the smaller manchester airport next March I know we're close to Boston or NY if we really need to make other plans!
> 
> And we always get insurance!



Sounds like you've got yourself covered!  Good for you.  Even driving to Halifax in winter worries me.  I had a flight cancelled out of Halifax, so it's been there, done that kind of thing. I'd even driven over the night before to make sure I was at least in NS.  One night in a hotel, next night, we couldn't get a room because of all the cancellations, so we spent the night at the airport.  Lots of fun!   

Have an amazing time on your cruise!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

fredgirls said:


> We got great SW flights from Manchester for March 1st-8th. Further than Portland but we usually drive to Boston to fly anyway, so we're used to the journey. Less than $250 return each. And great flight times. Just another option for you to look at



Where are you parking at MHT?


----------



## Applemomma

Just booked our tickets for Nov 29-Dec8 on Delta...$983 return for the two of us. Been watching several times a day for weeks but no big price changes. United and Delta ended up being within a dollar of each other but Delta's flight times were a lot more reasonable so I pulled the trigger. That's a little more then we paid two years ago but it was a price I could live with.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Applemomma said:


> Just booked our tickets for Nov 29-Dec8 on Delta...$983 return for the two of us. Been watching several times a day for weeks but no big price changes. United and Delta ended up being within a dollar of each other but Delta's flight times were a lot more reasonable so I pulled the trigger. That's a little more then we paid two years ago but it was a price I could live with.



Yay! AND you get to be there during the Fantasyland expansion opening!  Quite jealous.  I wish I could go...


----------



## pooksma

Booked our flight on March 2 on Delta from Portland. We are flying in to Melbourne instead of MCO for our cruise.  We decided to book this as one way flights. Price was 206 each. 

From watching the flights, it is working out cheaper to buy these separately!


----------



## fredgirls

Ted in Halifax said:
			
		

> Where are you parking at MHT?



Hadn't actually booked that yet! When we looked briefly all the hotels and even onsite parking was so much cheaper than Boston were just happy with that! I need to make all our hotels etc but waiting til the kids go back and I can grab a quiet hour! Any opinions on places to stay, maybe hotel park and fly, always gratefully accepted!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I've used both Springhill Suites (2 times) and Holiday Inn Express South Porter Street.  For me, it boils down to price.  I will see what I can find you.  How long do you need to park?


----------



## RainbowsMist

Just purchased out tickets!    Not overly thrilled with the price but it's the dates we want and the times we want.  

Saturday March 9th
Depart MANCHESTER NH (MHT) at 07:25 AM 
Arrive in FT LAUDERDALE FL (FLL) at 10:40 AM

Monday March 25th 
Depart Orlando, FL (MC) at 7:10 AM
Arrive in Manchester NH (MHT) at 10:05 AM

Direct flights with Southwest and gives us lots of time to drive home $350 per person return.  Air Tran's prices are so much better on the search engines but directly  on their site they are over $500 each way!  Oh well...I'm less stressed now...


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Raindowmist:

Direct flights with no bag fees!  I think the $350 is okay, lets face it, things are crazy this year for pricing.  Usually, a connecting flight with bag fees runs $281 lately.  That costs out to $331 assuming one bag each way.  

In terms of where to stay at MHT, since you leave early, then I would overnight near MHT.  I've used springhill suites and the HI express.  I see that via trinity reservations, I get:

HI Express, MHT 
Airport Shuttle Hours: 	Free roundtrip airport shuttle from 4:30am to 11pm
Parking Included: 	Free 14 days of parking with this package 
Additional parking:* $10 per day after the 14 days *included in this package
Accomodations: 	One standard over night sleeping room
Breakfast: 	Free breakfast is included with our package.
Package rate: 	Friday to Sunday(March)
$* 98.00 inclusive of tax.*
*Good for up to 4 people per room* (final cost, no added fees) 


For Springhill Suites via Marriott.com ...  *they handle 6 people per room and is very close to the airport.  *

Friday, March 8, 2013  to  Saturday, March 9, 2013 
Number of rooms:  1
*Guests per room:  5*
Suite, 2 Double, Sofabed

Park Here Fly There Package, breakfast, airport transportation, see Rate Rules
*Maximum 14 days of free parking, any additional days over the maximum 14 days of free parking will be at a charge of 10.00 dollars per day.*
    1 night at 139.00 USD per night
    Total for stay
    (including estimated taxes):
*151.51 (USD)*


----------



## fredgirls

Ted in Halifax said:


> I've used both Springhill Suites (2 times) and Holiday Inn Express South Porter Street.  For me, it boils down to price.  I will see what I can find you.  How long do you need to park?





Ted in Halifax said:


> Raindowmist:
> 
> Direct flights with no bag fees!  I think the $350 is okay, lets face it, things are crazy this year for pricing.  Usually, a connecting flight with bag fees runs $281 lately.  That costs out to $331 assuming one bag each way.
> 
> In terms of where to stay at MHT, since you leave early, then I would overnight near MHT.  I've used springhill suites and the HI express.  I see that via trinity reservations, I get:
> 
> HI Express, MHT
> Airport Shuttle Hours: 	Free roundtrip airport shuttle from 4:30am to 11pm
> Parking Included: 	Free 14 days of parking with this package
> Additional parking:* $10 per day after the 14 days *included in this package
> Accomodations: 	One standard over night sleeping room
> Breakfast: 	Free breakfast is included with our package.
> Package rate: 	Friday to Sunday(March)
> $* 98.00 inclusive of tax.*
> *Good for up to 4 people per room* (final cost, no added fees)
> 
> 
> For Springhill Suites via Marriott.com ...  *they handle 6 people per room and is very close to the airport.  *
> 
> Friday, March 8, 2013  to  Saturday, March 9, 2013
> Number of rooms:  1
> *Guests per room:  5*
> Suite, 2 Double, Sofabed
> 
> Park Here Fly There Package, breakfast, airport transportation, see Rate Rules
> *Maximum 14 days of free parking, any additional days over the maximum 14 days of free parking will be at a charge of 10.00 dollars per day.*
> 1 night at 139.00 USD per night
> Total for stay
> (including estimated taxes):
> *151.51 (USD)*



Thanks again!


----------



## fredgirls

RainbowsMist said:


> Just purchased out tickets!    Not overly thrilled with the price but it's the dates we want and the times we want.
> 
> Saturday March 9th
> Depart MANCHESTER NH (MHT) at 07:25 AM
> Arrive in FT LAUDERDALE FL (FLL) at 10:40 AM
> 
> Monday March 25th
> Depart Orlando, FL (MC) at 7:10 AM
> Arrive in Manchester NH (MHT) at 10:05 AM
> 
> Direct flights with Southwest and gives us lots of time to drive home $350 per person return.  Air Tran's prices are so much better on the search engines but directly  on their site they are over $500 each way!  Oh well...I'm less stressed now...



Congratulations! And welcome to the MHT club!


----------



## RainbowsMist

Ted in Halifax said:


> Raindowmist:
> 
> Direct flights with no bag fees!  I think the $350 is okay, lets face it, things are crazy this year for pricing.  Usually, a connecting flight with bag fees runs $281 lately.  That costs out to $331 assuming one bag each way.
> 
> In terms of where to stay at MHT, since you leave early, then I would overnight near MHT.  I've used springhill suites and the HI express.  I see that via trinity reservations, I get:
> 
> HI Express, MHT
> Airport Shuttle Hours: 	Free roundtrip airport shuttle from 4:30am to 11pm
> Parking Included: 	Free 14 days of parking with this package
> Additional parking:* $10 per day after the 14 days *included in this package
> Accomodations: 	One standard over night sleeping room
> Breakfast: 	Free breakfast is included with our package.
> Package rate: 	Friday to Sunday(March)
> $* 98.00 inclusive of tax.*
> *Good for up to 4 people per room* (final cost, no added fees)
> 
> 
> For Springhill Suites via Marriott.com ...  *they handle 6 people per room and is very close to the airport.  *
> 
> Friday, March 8, 2013  to  Saturday, March 9, 2013
> Number of rooms:  1
> *Guests per room:  5*
> Suite, 2 Double, Sofabed
> 
> Park Here Fly There Package, breakfast, airport transportation, see Rate Rules
> *Maximum 14 days of free parking, any additional days over the maximum 14 days of free parking will be at a charge of 10.00 dollars per day.*
> 1 night at 139.00 USD per night
> Total for stay
> (including estimated taxes):
> *151.51 (USD)*



Thanks so very much Ted!  
We were going to go with the HI but if the Springhill Suites can hold 6 in a room then that's a better way to go for us.  I will look into that for sure!


----------



## RainbowsMist

Ted in Halifax said:


> Raindowmist:
> 
> Direct flights with no bag fees!  I think the $350 is okay, lets face it, things are crazy this year for pricing.  Usually, a connecting flight with bag fees runs $281 lately.  That costs out to $331 assuming one bag each way.
> 
> In terms of where to stay at MHT, since you leave early, then I would overnight near MHT.  I've used springhill suites and the HI express.  I see that via trinity reservations, I get:
> 
> HI Express, MHT
> Airport Shuttle Hours: 	Free roundtrip airport shuttle from 4:30am to 11pm
> Parking Included: 	Free 14 days of parking with this package
> Additional parking:* $10 per day after the 14 days *included in this package
> Accomodations: 	One standard over night sleeping room
> Breakfast: 	Free breakfast is included with our package.
> Package rate: 	Friday to Sunday(March)
> $* 98.00 inclusive of tax.*
> *Good for up to 4 people per room* (final cost, no added fees)
> 
> 
> For Springhill Suites via Marriott.com ...  *they handle 6 people per room and is very close to the airport.  *
> 
> Friday, March 8, 2013  to  Saturday, March 9, 2013
> Number of rooms:  1
> *Guests per room:  5*
> Suite, 2 Double, Sofabed
> 
> Park Here Fly There Package, breakfast, airport transportation, see Rate Rules
> *Maximum 14 days of free parking, any additional days over the maximum 14 days of free parking will be at a charge of 10.00 dollars per day.*
> 1 night at 139.00 USD per night
> Total for stay
> (including estimated taxes):
> *151.51 (USD)*



I must be doing something wrong because I cannot find a Park Here Fly There Package.  I've looked on Marriott and Springhill Suites websites....
Update:  Ted, I found the rate, however I had to change occupancy to 4 and when I checked it says maximum for the room is 6.  Do you know for sure if they will allow 6?
Thanks


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Only the Springhill suites will accommodate 5 (or 6).  Let me know if you need a link.   I have stayed there with 5 people and there was room for 6.  No issues.


----------



## RainbowsMist

Ted in Halifax said:


> Only the Springhill suites will accommodate 5 (or 6).  Let me know if you need a link.   I have stayed there with 5 people and there was room for 6.  No issues.



I have booked the room.  It says it accommodates 5..and I put 5 in my registration.  Do you think they'll give me a hard time with the 6th?  The room has 2 double beds, a pull out sofa and I was able to request a fold away cot.  So lots of room for 6 people.


----------



## RookieMouse

Just booked our flights and reserved hotels. 

Southwest Airlines from Manchester-Boston Regional (MHT) to Orlando (MCO), 6 people flying down on March 2nd, one returning into Bangor (via US Airways) on March 7th and the rest of us returning to MHT on the 9th.  Total cost for 6 people: $2405

Basically for having to drive an extra hour and a half compared to Portland, I got the following:

- savings of $1500 over flying US Airways out of Bangor or $1200 over the current JetBlue fares out of Portland.

- direct flights; 3:30 to Orlando, 2:50 return

- 2 free checked bags per person

And I got a great deal on a hotel as well:

Homewood Suites at the airport
Park-Stay-Fly package
A 2 bedroom suite that holds all of us (1 king, 2 queens and a sofa bed)
up to 14 days of parking
$168 USD all taxes included

Also booked the same room for our return date, without park-stay-fly package, $132 all taxes included.

I know some folks on here say that if you are flexible, you can save a bundle, but we don't have that flexibility.  Our dates are fixed (March Break)and we need to fly into MCO to take advantage of Disney Magical Express transportation (we are staying on DVC points).

But I look at it this way, by driving an extra 90 minutes, I saved enough to buy park passes for 5 of the 6 of us.  

Works for me!


----------



## fredgirls

RookieMouse said:


> Just booked our flights and reserved hotels.
> 
> Southwest Airlines from Manchester-Boston Regional (MHT) to Orlando (MCO), 6 people flying down on March 2nd, one returning into Bangor (via US Airways) on March 7th and the rest of us returning to MHT on the 9th.  Total cost for 6 people: $2405
> 
> Basically for having to drive an extra hour and a half compared to Portland, I got the following:
> 
> - savings of $1500 over flying US Airways out of Bangor or $1200 over the current JetBlue fares out of Portland.
> 
> - direct flights; 3:30 to Orlando, 2:50 return
> 
> - 2 free checked bags per person
> 
> And I got a great deal on a hotel as well:
> 
> Homewood Suites at the airport
> Park-Stay-Fly package
> A 2 bedroom suite that holds all of us (1 king, 2 queens and a sofa bed)
> up to 14 days of parking
> $168 USD all taxes included
> 
> Also booked the same room for our return date, without park-stay-fly package, $132 all taxes included.
> 
> I know some folks on here say that if you are flexible, you can save a bundle, but we don't have that flexibility.  Our dates are fixed (March Break)and we need to fly into MCO to take advantage of Disney Magical Express transportation (we are staying on DVC points).
> 
> But I look at it this way, by driving an extra 90 minutes, I saved enough to buy park passes for 5 of the 6 of us.
> 
> Works for me!




Congrats! Feels good to get it done doesn't it! 
We fly March 1st and return on 8th! If the weather's bad we'll have cleared a path for you the day before!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

RainbowsMist said:


> I have booked the room.  It says it accommodates 5..and I put 5 in my registration.  Do you think they'll give me a hard time with the 6th?  The room has 2 double beds, a pull out sofa and I was able to request a fold away cot.  So lots of room for 6 people.



This link lets you book 6
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/mhtsh-springhill-suites-manchester-boston-regional-airport/


----------



## RookieMouse

fredgirls said:


> Congrats! Feels good to get it done doesn't it!
> We fly March 1st and return on 8th! If the weather's bad we'll have cleared a path for you the day before!



Great!  We'll keep an eye out for your tire tracks!  

So are you staying on property?


----------



## fredgirls

RookieMouse said:


> Great!  We'll keep an eye out for your tire tracks!
> 
> So are you staying on property?



No, we're actually doing a cruise this year from Miami. Done parks last few March breaks and did a crazy park and cruise thing this year! Was exhausted! Just gonna cruise this year! 

You?
Oh, can see you're at AKV and BLT now! Very nice! Are you DVC owners? Our best stay so far was at Contemporary! Loved walking into MK!


----------



## RainbowsMist

Ted in Halifax said:


> This link lets you book 6
> http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/mhtsh-springhill-suites-manchester-boston-regional-airport/



Hi Ted,

This is what I get from that link:

 Please correct the following and try again.

    The hotel you requested March 9, 2013 - March 10, 2013 cannot accommodate 6 guests per room.

    Please reduce the number of guests requested for each room, and then increase the number of rooms. 

Do you think they'll give me a hard time with 6 in the room?  There's 2 double beds, a pull out couch AND a roll away cot.  So it can definitely accommodate 6 people.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

You are correct ... they must have sold out for that package.  I would book across the street at homewood. 

http://homewoodsuites3.hilton.com/e...-hilton-manchester-airport-MHTHWHW/index.html

Rate Details Park, Stay, and Fly

Park, Stay and Fly Package Includes Deluxe accommodations (must stay at least 1 night to qualify)Transportation to and from the MHT Airport by the hotels shuttle, shuttle is available 24 hours per day. Please call the hotel prior to confirm you arrival and departure times for shuttle service. Maximum 14 days of free parking, any additional days will be at a charge of $10.00 per day. Parking is Guaranteed in either the hotels lot or the adjacent overflow lot.
Room: 2 KING BEDS 2 BEDROOM 2 BATH SUITE SMOKING
DATE 	Price per night 	TAX 	TOTAL (USD)
09 Mar 2013 	155.00 	13.95 	168.95
Room Subtotal: 	168.95


----------



## RookieMouse

fredgirls said:


> No, we're actually doing a cruise this year from Miami. Done parks last few March breaks and did a crazy park and cruise thing this year! Was exhausted! Just gonna cruise this year!
> 
> You?
> Oh, can see you're at AKV and BLT now! Very nice! Are you DVC owners? Our best stay so far was at Contemporary! Loved walking into MK!



Yes, we are DVC owners, our home resort is Bay Lake Tower.  We bought into DVC in 2009 when we were on a Disney Cruise.  I love BLT for being so close to MK and being on the monorail... so convenient.


----------



## RookieMouse

Ted in Halifax said:


> You are correct ... they must have sold out for that package.  I would book across the street at homewood.
> 
> http://homewoodsuites3.hilton.com/e...-hilton-manchester-airport-MHTHWHW/index.html
> 
> Rate Details Park, Stay, and Fly
> 
> Park, Stay and Fly Package Includes Deluxe accommodations (must stay at least 1 night to qualify)Transportation to and from the MHT Airport by the hotels shuttle, shuttle is available 24 hours per day. Please call the hotel prior to confirm you arrival and departure times for shuttle service. Maximum 14 days of free parking, any additional days will be at a charge of $10.00 per day. Parking is Guaranteed in either the hotels lot or the adjacent overflow lot.
> Room: 2 KING BEDS 2 BEDROOM 2 BATH SUITE SMOKING
> DATE 	Price per night 	TAX 	TOTAL (USD)
> 09 Mar 2013 	155.00 	13.95 	168.95
> Room Subtotal: 	168.95



This is where we just booked.  There are 6 of us as well, and we booked the 2 bedroom suite that has a king bed, 2 queens and a sofa bed.  Same price as above.  Booked the same room on our return, AAA rate of $121 plus tax.


----------



## RainbowsMist

Ted in Halifax said:


> You are correct ... they must have sold out for that package.  I would book across the street at homewood.
> 
> http://homewoodsuites3.hilton.com/e...-hilton-manchester-airport-MHTHWHW/index.html
> 
> Rate Details Park, Stay, and Fly
> 
> Park, Stay and Fly Package Includes Deluxe accommodations (must stay at least 1 night to qualify)Transportation to and from the MHT Airport by the hotels shuttle, shuttle is available 24 hours per day. Please call the hotel prior to confirm you arrival and departure times for shuttle service. Maximum 14 days of free parking, any additional days will be at a charge of $10.00 per day. Parking is Guaranteed in either the hotels lot or the adjacent overflow lot.
> Room: 2 KING BEDS 2 BEDROOM 2 BATH SUITE SMOKING
> DATE 	Price per night 	TAX 	TOTAL (USD)
> 09 Mar 2013 	155.00 	13.95 	168.95
> Room Subtotal: 	168.95



Thank you so much!  Just booked


----------



## jkpmac

We are going March 1 coming back the 8th too, but we are going out of Halifax.  We have heard to many horror stories of Car accidents on the way down to Bangor.  What I find amazing is the savings just driving to Halifax as opposed to flying out of Moncton.   Speaking of which, the last time we flew out of Halifax, we stayed at the Holiday Inn Express close to the airport that had a stay and park  program as well, with free shuttle service to the airport.  The Moncton Hotel has/had the same program.  Granted we do not have 5 or 6 in my family, but on that particular trip through Ait Transat, there were a number of large family's staying at the hotel.

Anyone going the first week in March also staying at POP?


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I don't have my rooms booked yet ... waiting for FD to see how I will build this.  POP with FD QSP is a major part of our plan.   Feb 24th to March 14th is wide open.


----------



## bob315

We are booked in Art of Animation in January 2013. Anyone stayed there yet? It is my wife and I with our kids (10 and 7) and my sister in law. We have one of the family suites. I am just curious if anyone has been there yet and if so, what they thought of it?

Bob


----------



## jkpmac

Just when i think I get caught up with them...FD?  QSP?


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

jkpmac said:


> Just when i think I get caught up with them...FD?  QSP?



FD = Free Dining
QSP = Counter Service Meal plan ( I think)


----------



## Ted in Halifax

DisneyRookie2007 = Gold Star 100% correct


----------



## Ted in Halifax

bob315 said:


> We are booked in Art of Animation in January 2013. Anyone stayed there yet? It is my wife and I with our kids (10 and 7) and my sister in law. We have one of the family suites. I am just curious if anyone has been there yet and if so, what they thought of it?
> 
> Bob



bdoyledimou, was there and is flying back today.  He will do a trip report on the stay at AoA


----------



## bob315

Excellent - thanks. I will keep watching for a review. 

Bob


----------



## teekathepony

Ted in Halifax said:


> bdoyledimou, was there and is flying back today.  He will do a trip report on the stay at AoA



How exciting! I check into a LittleMermaid room in just two weeks so I'll be interested to read what he has to say as well.


----------



## Disney_Mama

Got back last night from a wonderful trip at WDW.  We drove for the first time from NB.  The drive there was crazy because we started in the evening and drove about 14 hours till we got to Washington.  We were going to spend a couple of days there but due to plumbing issues we decided to hit the road.  We left Washington early afternoon and made it to a motel somewhere in South Carolina around 10pm. We were originally going to drive on to Hilton Head for the night but we just wanted to get the drive done. So we called Disney DVC and there was nothing available for Saturday night.  We did not care where or size.  So we booked Sunday night at AKV 1 bedroom and did Hilton Orlando for the Saturday night.  Then onto 2 bedroom at OKW.
I can't tell you much about the drive down because it was crazy and driving at night just makes me forget things. (Husband did the driving)

So......  Drive home.  DH and DD17 flew home because of work on the 30th.  DD13 and myself drove home.  We left DTD around 12:30pm on the 31st.  With a short stop for dinner and gas fill ups we made it to Lumberton North Carolina around 9pm.  Left the next moring around 8am and eating in the car we made it to West Haven Connecticut.  Would have drove farther but at this point the hotels are not as often. So did not want to chance having to drive for another hour or so to find a room.  Left CT around 8am and with a stop for groceries and dinner in Houlton ME and an hour wait at the border was home by 8pm.

On the drive home gas prices were anywhere from $3.69 gallon to $3.99.  From DTD to home was 2784km.  We spent a total of $215 in gas with about 1/2 tank left.  Driving a Honda Fit. Total for tolls was $47.70.  

If I had the time and did not have to worry about travel time (like this trip).  I would drive again.  But would never consider it in the winter months or for a week trip.


----------



## jkpmac

Ted in Halifax said:


> I don't have my rooms booked yet ... waiting for FD to see how I will build this.  POP with FD QSP is a major part of our plan.   Feb 24th to March 14th is wide open.



There is still a possibility of free dining even in March?  I assume that is if you book through Disney though.  We got an Air Transat package.


----------



## U2FanHfx

bob315 said:


> We are booked in Art of Animation in January 2013. Anyone stayed there yet? It is my wife and I with our kids (10 and 7) and my sister in law. We have one of the family suites. I am just curious if anyone has been there yet and if so, what they thought of it?
> 
> Bob



Staying there in just over 4 weeks time


----------



## Dimples1973ca

Disney_Mama said:


> Got back last night from a wonderful trip at WDW.  We drove for the first time from NB
> 
> If I had the time and did not have to worry about travel time (like this trip).  I would drive again.  But would never consider it in the winter months or for a week trip.



where in NB are you from?


----------



## Disney_Mama

Fredericton.


----------



## Disney-Chick

Disney_Mama said:


> Got back last night from a wonderful trip at WDW.  We drove for the first time from NB.  The drive there was crazy because we started in the evening and drove about 14 hours till we got to Washington.  We were going to spend a couple of days there but due to plumbing issues we decided to hit the road.  We left Washington early afternoon and made it to a motel somewhere in South Carolina around 10pm. We were originally going to drive on to Hilton Head for the night but we just wanted to get the drive done. So we called Disney DVC and there was nothing available for Saturday night.  We did not care where or size.  So we booked Sunday night at AKV 1 bedroom and did Hilton Orlando for the Saturday night.  Then onto 2 bedroom at OKW.
> I can't tell you much about the drive down because it was crazy and driving at night just makes me forget things. (Husband did the driving)
> 
> So......  Drive home.  DH and DD17 flew home because of work on the 30th.  DD13 and myself drove home.  We left DTD around 12:30pm on the 31st.  With a short stop for dinner and gas fill ups we made it to Lumberton North Carolina around 9pm.  Left the next moring around 8am and eating in the car we made it to West Haven Connecticut.  Would have drove farther but at this point the hotels are not as often. So did not want to chance having to drive for another hour or so to find a room.  Left CT around 8am and with a stop for groceries and dinner in Houlton ME and an hour wait at the border was home by 8pm.
> 
> On the drive home gas prices were anywhere from $3.69 gallon to $3.99.  From DTD to home was 2784km.  We spent a total of $215 in gas with about 1/2 tank left.  Driving a Honda Fit. Total for tolls was $47.70.
> 
> If I had the time and did not have to worry about travel time (like this trip).  I would drive again.  But would never consider it in the winter months or for a week trip.



We have been driving down since 2007 and we go in December. We have hit bad weather but nothing that has stopped us just set us back a few hours. The drive is long and as you said you missed most of it because your DH was driving. I never drive, DH does it all and I just sleep and take pictures lol. We were talking about this the other night of how we love driving and would never consider flying. We usually leave around 7-8am and take 2 days down. 

I also agree that the drive would not be worth it if you are only going for a week. This year we leave on Nov. 26th and arrive on the night of the 27th, unless the weather is bad then we will do 3 days. We check into Disney on the 29th. We will then leave on Dec. 13th to drive back home and have the weekend to rest up before heading back to work. 

As for tolls we decided to buy the Easypass last year and love having it. No stopping or counting money just scoot on through the tolls. When I went away with my MIL we used it then as well. 

85 more sleeps and were on our way!


----------



## freddydiser021

Can't wait to hear the AOA reports ! We are staying in a finding nemo suite nov 28th-dec 5th with FD


----------



## Skeleton Jack

Just wanted to pop in and say hi and mention how flippin excited I am that tehre is only 35 days left til my trip!!!!! I've been on THE Dis for 2 days straight pretty much and I think my boyfriend is gonna tape my mouth shut if I bring up WDW again hahah


----------



## islandboy40

Hi Ted,

By HOJO South do you mean Howard Johnsons Plaza Portland?  If so what was it like - I have heard the area around it is in a seedy part of town.  Going November 28 and can't decide -  did Marriott at Sable Oakes last year but it has gotten quite expensive Thks for your help!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

islandboy40 said:


> Hi Ted,
> 
> By HOJO South do you mean Howard Johnsons Plaza Portland?  If so what was it like - I have heard the area around it is in a seedy part of town.  Going November 28 and can't decide -  did Marriott at Sable Oakes last year but it has gotten quite expensive Thks for your help!



I mean the other HOJO (which was tired and worn, but cheap)


----------



## islandboy40

Has anyone tried the Hampton Inn or the HO JO Plaza for a park and fly?


----------



## pooksma

We've done the Hampton Inn a few times now. Everything has been fine. If you are returning late, note their shuttle doesn't run after 11pm. You take a cab and they reimburse.


----------



## islandboy40

pooksma said:


> We've done the Hampton Inn a few times now. Everything has been fine. If you are returning late, note their shuttle doesn't run after 11pm. You take a cab and they reimburse.



We have a 6 am flight with JetBlue is the Hampton Shyttle Available to take us over at 445am?


----------



## pooksma

islandboy40 said:


> We have a 6 am flight with JetBlue is the Hampton Shyttle Available to take us over at 445am?



I think so but don't quote me. It may be the same deal as late at night.


----------



## islandboy40

Has anyone tried  HO JO Plaza for a park and fly? The price of $84.95 seems unbelievable.  I am worried about my car being broken into/stolen as I am unsure if the HOJO Plaza is in a good or bad part of Portland, ME.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Here's the reviews from tripadvisor.

http://www.tripadvisor.ca/ShowUserR...on_Plaza_Portland-Portland_Maine.html#REVIEWS


----------



## Candid

Completely way OT, but can anyone in HRM tell me if Mic Mac Mall is the only location of Build-A-Bear in the city?  I have to take my dd to the IWK to see her pediatric ophthalmologist on the 23rd and would like to treat her to a "purple huggery bear" for her to take with her to her appointment.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

My 9 year old says yes .. that is the only location here.


----------



## Candid

Ted in Halifax said:


> My 9 year old says yes .. that is the only location here.



Thanks Ted!  We are staying at the BW Chocolate Lake (had a groupon) and I really didn't want to go over to MMM but I guess I'll have to, lol


----------



## Celidh

Candid said:


> Completely way OT, but can anyone in HRM tell me if Mic Mac Mall is the only location of Build-A-Bear in the city?  I have to take my dd to the IWK to see her pediatric ophthalmologist on the 23rd and would like to treat her to a "purple huggery bear" for her to take with her to her appointment.



It's the only location that I am aware of in HRM.  

Good luck at the dr's appointment.


----------



## Candid

Celidh said:


> It's the only location that I am aware of in HRM.
> 
> Good luck at the dr's appointment.



Thanks!  It's her second appt......praying for no eye patching or surgery


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Heads up ...

BOS to MCO 
Nov 30 to Dec 8 return

Air Total: $138.41 per person no bag fees Promo code BigDeal40 via southwest.com


----------



## Sunseeker2012

islandboy40 said:


> Has anyone tried  HO JO Plaza for a park and fly? The price of $84.95 seems unbelievable.  I am worried about my car being broken into/stolen as I am unsure if the HOJO Plaza is in a good or bad part of Portland, ME.




I'm thinking about booking hojo for our stay, the price is right!  Everywhere else I've check is 149US and they are charging 87US.


----------



## mfgs7

Stayed there spring of 2010. The hotel was fine. It wasn't a five star but we knew that going into it. The room was fine for what we needed, pool was good. The shuttle was great as you told them what time you wanted to leave and the guy was ready at that time. As for security of car, its as safe as any hotel parking lot. Plus you park in the main hotel parking lot with all of the other cars, so there is lots of traffic around to keep trouble away as much as possible. Some hotels park oyu way at the back where less people are around. The only complaint would be no breakfast, but again we knew that going in. 

All in all the next time we fly out of PWM, we will definitely stay there as the price is too good to pass up. If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## bluenosemickey

We stayed there for one night this July. I would agree with pp and was pleasantly surprised. For the right price, I'd have no problem staying again. Older, clean, safe, and decent pool.


----------



## jkpmac

Anyone going during the first week of March 2013?


----------



## Ted in Halifax

jkpmac said:


> Anyone going during the first week of March 2013?



We are heading down from YHZ the week before (Feb 24th) and staying until March 14th.  Yes, I know .... we're crazy.


----------



## hockeymomNS

Giving everyone enough notice.........not sure who from the podcast will appear - Kathy and Teresa were here last year.

GKTW Nova Scotia Meet Take 2 Is A Go 

We had a few requests re another meet and date, so we decided to go ahead with an event August 11, 2013. This falls on a Sunday, so we will have activites on Friday and Saturday - all weekend just like last year.....Stay Tuned!!! 
Come meet fellow Disers, raise some money and have fun.....last year we raised over $5500.


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

jkpmac said:
			
		

> Anyone going during the first week of March 2013?



We are there March 2-13


----------



## Sunseeker2012

jkpmac said:


> Anyone going during the first week of March 2013?



Yes we are March 4-11...


----------



## RookieMouse

jkpmac said:


> Anyone going during the first week of March 2013?



We will be there March 2 - 9...


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

jkpmac said:


> Anyone going during the first week of March 2013?



My wife and I are considering Feb 24-Mar 2nd  - no kids !!

BUT, I'm not as excited as I would normally be about booking .  Maybe it's too far out to really get excited.  Maybe it's the familiarity with it all?  I'm sure once we're dead into the middle of winter my outlook will improve .

Regardless, I have all our ADR's book.  I just need to get enough aimiles for 1 more ticket.  Once that is done I'll book the package and see how i feel about it when I get closer to the actual date.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

A couple of snow falls and you'll be keen!


----------



## Fundytrail

Quite on the Atlantic Canada front.

Anyone else headed out in April 2013?


----------



## dennise

Funny trail, it is quiet here.   Perhaps everyone but us have taken their vacation.   We leave Apr 10.    Getting excited.  Ready for warm weather and no work.


----------



## hockeymomNS

We leave April 26.....6 weeks from today!!!!

On another note, had an awesome meeting today with my 2 counterparts re the Give Kids The World fundraiser/DIS Meet. I had a Wayne Gretzky rookie hockey card donated today as well. Hope that you all can make it.


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

Just got back on Wednesday.  The crowds weren't nearly as bad as I expected!


----------



## Fundytrail

Forgot to add we leave on April 11th for 15 days 

I believe Ted from Halifax got back a few days ago but have not seen any updates on his trip


----------



## Applemomma

Canadian Disney Mom said:


> Just got back on Wednesday.  The crowds weren't nearly as bad as I expected!



A friend is there now and said yesterday Hollywood Studios was empty....spring break hasn't really started up yet down there.

I think it's been quiet here because we've been hibernating....


----------



## dennise

Hockey mom:   OT just because of your name I thought this might be of interest, our grandson's hockey won thePeeWee AAA provincials and is now headed to Newfoundland next week for Atlantics.   Quite exciting, if we weren't going to Orlando it would be to Cornerbrook.


----------



## coastgirl

dennise said:


> Hockey mom:   OT just because of your name I thought this might be of interest, our grandson's hockey won thePeeWee AAA provincials and is now headed to Newfoundland next week for Atlantics.   Quite exciting, if we weren't going to Orlando it would be to Cornerbrook.



Yeah Corner Brook would be my first choice too.    (It's ok, I was born there, I'm allowed to slag it. )

Congrats to your grandson's team, Dennise, and good luck to them in NL.


----------



## peterox

Fundytrail said:


> Quite on the Atlantic Canada front.
> 
> Anyone else headed out in April 2013?



Heading down on April 20-30 2013. We are doing WDW, Universal, SeaWorld, and Aquatica.


----------



## mfgs7

We will be there April 6-14.


----------



## Fundytrail

Count down is on, only two weeks from today


----------



## dawnm8877

Wow, it is nice to see that Atlantic Canada is well represented here on the DISboards! This is the first I've come across this thread, so hi from Saint John, NB!! We are planning our first visit to Disney in about....34 days!!!


----------



## Inga

Inga from Halifax....have been a DISer since the olden days .  DH with no kids, go to WDW all the time since we have been married, 20 years married this year! Didn't get to go as a child which I think is part of the madness! DVCer since ?2005?  Lost count of trips. See signature below.  Heading to WDW with DH and DSis + fam in Sept...can't wait! BCV here we come!

Inga


----------



## Fundytrail

Inga said:


> Inga from Halifax....have been a DISer since the olden days .  DH with no kids, go to WDW all the time since we have been married, 20 years married this year! Didn't get to go as a child which I think is part of the madness! DVCer since ?2005?  Lost count of trips. See signature below.  Heading to WDW with DH and DSis + fam in Sept...can't wait! BCV here we come!
> 
> Inga



We are celebrating 40 years of marriage this year and enjoy Disney as much now as we did our first trip, just do different things . Looking forward to going with our grandchildren and family next year.


----------



## hockeymomNS

Inge, will you be able to join your fellow DISERS at our meet in Sackville this summer?


----------



## Inga

hockeymomNS said:


> Inge, will you be able to join your fellow DISERS at our meet in Sackville this summer?



Sounds like fun, when is it?


----------



## hockeymomNS

Some of this is a copy and paste from another thread:

Well we would love to have you.

As it stands now, the main event is Sunday August 11 from 1-4 in Middle Sackville Nova Scotia. Tickets are $10.00 each for anyone 10 and over. That will give you 5 penny auction tickets. Last year we had 42 door prizes, 70 penny auction and 30 or 40 silent auction items. We have ALOT of freebies in the kid section. Disney tattoos, crowns, crafts, swords etc. The event starts at 1 with an hour to bid, socialize, eat, whatever. From 2-3 we sing, dance, hoot n' whatever to the band, who wrote a song called Give Kids The World, which GKTW has a copy of and plan to use in the future. From 3-4 we will draw for the prizes.

We are planning a full day Saturday which will be touring as a group and then possibly a harbour cruise that night.....more info and possibly a survey of guests as time gets closer.

Friday night will be determined depending on how many folks get in and when. Also last year, there was the infamous trip to Prince Edward Island on Monday.

Hope that helps and we would love to roll out the Maritime Hospitality. PM any questions

Last year Teresa and Kathy from the DIS enjoyed 5 days with us. Our event surprised us all with a total of over $5500!!!!
 Pete has said that he would like the whole team to come this year. If you are on the boards, you will have a blast......imagine a whole room of Disney freaks!!! For some of the frequent posters, it is also cool to meet the person belonging to the name.


----------



## Tinkershelly

hockeymomNS said:


> we would love to roll out the Maritime Hospitality



I am SO looking forward to this as well as the fundraising part of the weekend.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Fundytrail said:


> Forgot to add we leave on April 11th for 15 days
> 
> I believe Ted from Halifax got back a few days ago but have not seen any updates on his trip



Yes, I've returned from Disney (I am delayed in posting this because I went to Brazil afterwards, which burned up any surplus energy that I had!)

Overall the trip went well.  Flights from Halifax were good.  On the way down we stopped over at EWR and on the way back it was ORD.  Our arrival time at MCO was midnight, so that threw us a little off.

Spent the first 12 nights at POP with the play stay and dine package.  The pop was fine, although 12 nights is a long stay.   After this we went to Animal Kingdom lodge for 6 nights.  We upgraded our passes to the annual passes and used "we go shop" for groceries, with one night at BOMA.  

I found the parks very busy on our last week.  We mainly hit the packs in the AM and then returned to the resort for the afternoon.  I'm pondering a late august trip and a mid December trip.  Still searching for airfare!


----------



## dcessford

Just a question to those that have done the park and fly stay at the Hojo in Portland.Do you have to stay there when you return? If not,is there a cheap way to get back to the hotel or can you use the shuttle? I have never done this before so not sure.


----------



## Waiting

No return stay needed. Just give them a call when you get your bags at baggage claim - they will send the van over to get you. Make sure you keep their # handy - they do not have a phone at the airport.


----------



## dcessford

Waiting said:


> No return stay needed. Just give them a call when you get your bags at baggage claim - they will send the van over to get you. Make sure you keep their # handy - they do not have a phone at the airport.



thanks 

that makes things so much easier


----------



## The Lorax

dcessford said:


> Just a question to those that have done the park and fly stay at the Hojo in Portland.Do you have to stay there when you return? If not,is there a cheap way to get back to the hotel or can you use the shuttle? I have never done this before so not sure.



You can stay before or after, we have done both from this Hojos.  Absolutely best way to fly from Portland.   Shuttle is free both ways, as OP stated. 

We base our decision on a traditional Park & Fly or a reverse Park & Fly on our flights.  One trip we had a late departure from Portland and a late arrival after our trip - so we chose the reverse park and fly where we stayed after we landed back in Portland. Saving me the the five hour drive home after a busy travel day!   

From our chats with the shuttle drivers on our trips, NB/NS residents are the primary source of their park and fly business.


----------



## RainbowsMist

Group bookings...who knew??!!

If any other Maritimer's are planning a Disney Cruise (or any cruise for that matter or just looking for flights) for next April, 2014 let me know.  We're looking at leaving Friday April 25, 2014 Halifax to Miami returning Sunday May 4, 2014 Miami to Halifax! 

We'd love to do a group booking with Air Canada. I've called and the price is great! Plus you only need a deposit of $50 at time of booking with full payment due 30 days before travel. How sweet is that?? Who knew??!!!! lol 

We should have a thread here pinned for Group Bookings for people to post on/join to help cut back on those high airfares from Halifax.


----------



## schoonersky

RainbowsMist said:


> Group bookings...who knew??!!
> 
> If any other Maritimer's are planning a Disney Cruise (or any cruise for that matter or just looking for flights) for next April, 2014 let me know.  We're looking at leaving Friday April 25, 2014 Halifax to Miami returning Sunday May 4, 2014 Miami to Halifax!
> 
> We'd love to do a group booking with Air Canada. I've called and the price is great! Plus you only need a deposit of $50 at time of booking with full payment due 30 days before travel. How sweet is that?? Who knew??!!!! lol
> 
> We should have a thread here pinned for Group Bookings for people to post on/join to help cut back on those high airfares from Halifax.



Wow! What are the approximate price savings? And how many do you need for a group? Can't so April but I think this is a great option!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## RainbowsMist

schoonersky said:


> Wow! What are the approximate price savings? And how many do you need for a group? Can't so April but I think this is a great option!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I called Air Canada Group Bookings again earlier as I wanted to know the in's and out's should someone cancel and I received more information. 

To do a group booking you need 10 people.  I also learned that everyone doesn't need to fly out of the same airport but rather just to the same destination and return the same day from the same destination. She gave me the scenario of "if uncle Bob lived in Vancouver and was going to Miami the same day we were then he would be in the group".  She said as long as we all went to the same destination on the same day and left the destination the same day we could book as a group. 

She also told me "Uncle Bob's" rates would be based on his home airport and ours would be based on ours (Halifax). She said it's $50 per person to book and your balance is due 30 days before departure. Should the fares drop anytime before we go they would adjust the rates. 

When I called this morning the gentleman I was speaking with said the fares weren't out yet BUT he could give me a price that he thought would be VERY close (the lady I spoke later on told me often Air Canada has the rates but they aren't uploaded online until 333 days before departure and that's probably how he knew the price or could give me a close estimate).  The gentleman also told me (which we all already know), it's based on seat availability, that's what drives up the price of seats...so it's better to book early.

As for cancellations, as long as the group maintains at 10 people everything remains the same and the person's deposit is fully refundable should they cancel prior to final payment. If the group drops below 10 then full tickets would issued at that time based on the rates at the time.

The number I called was the Air Canada Group Bookings toll free number on their website: 1-888-567-4160


----------



## LauraJean

Flying out of the West Coast of NL is gross price wise. My only choice for Oct is AC. Today flights are 4600 for us and our 3 kids. Any tips on booking? Waiting until Summer to book? Help!


----------



## peterox

LauraJean said:


> Flying out of the West Coast of NL is gross price wise. My only choice for Oct is AC. Today flights are 4600 for us and our 3 kids. Any tips on booking? Waiting until Summer to book? Help!




Hi fellow Newfoundlander  I live in the Central region and we usually have to fly out of YYT for the better deal. We are going down in a couple of week and flying with WestJet direct to MCO. I always find its best to book early to get the best deals.


----------



## LauraJean

peterox said:


> Hi fellow Newfoundlander  I live in the Central region and we usually have to fly out of YYT for the better deal. We are going down in a couple of week and flying with WestJet direct to MCO. I always find its best to book early to get the best deals.



We did that our last trip. We did a west jet vac package. I'm finding though that even though my 2 year old is free in Dis and a 4 person room is allowed they can't book our family of 5 into one. I have to book our package right through Dis and flights alone. Skipping the 8 hour drive before and after our Vac I am glad to be missing though


----------



## peterox

LauraJean said:


> We did that our last trip. We did a west jet vac package. I'm finding though that even though my 2 year old is free in Dis and a 4 person room is allowed they can't book our family of 5 into one. I have to book our package right through Dis and flights alone. Skipping the 8 hour drive before and after our Vac I am glad to be missing though




That long drive is not fun I know . I never book vacation packages I always book things like flights and Disney separate and I book everything myself. I like having full control of everything.


----------



## AJ1983

peterox said:


> Hi fellow Newfoundlander  I live in the Central region and we usually have to fly out of YYT for the better deal. We are going down in a couple of week and flying with WestJet direct to MCO. I always find its best to book early to get the best deals.



Hi fellow Newfoundlanders  I'm in St. John's but have spent alot of time in Central  Heading to Disney in less than 4 weeks, can't wait!


----------



## LauraJean

AJ1983 said:


> Hi fellow Newfoundlanders  I'm in St. John's but have spent alot of time in Central  Heading to Disney in less than 4 weeks, can't wait!



Hi I'm on the West Coast-hubby works offshore St. John's so we spend a fair bit of time out that way.


----------



## PrincessRebekah82

Hi I'm new to this board and just found this thread. I'm from Halifax  Nice to see more Atlantic Canada Disney fans!!


----------



## Fundytrail

Here at Bonnet Creek Resort now, temps 27C and sunny.

Great resort, one bedroom with a view of the lake.


----------



## The Lorax

Fundytrail said:


> Here at Bonnet Creek Resort now, temps 27C and sunny.
> 
> Great resort, one bedroom with a view of the lake.



Sounds great!  You are probably not missing the wintery mess that much of us were hit with!


----------



## dcessford

this question is for people whom have flown out of Portland.I plan on doing so and am thinking of a early morning flight,say around 6am.My question is,when should I get at the airport? I know that they say 1 1/2- 2 hrs but was wondering if 5am would be ok.I would only need to go through security as I will have already checked in and have my boarding pass.

thanks.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I think 5am should be fine.  I would just book your drive from the Hotel at 4:30am and arrive at the airport at say 4:40am.  I actually think security etc may not start until 5am.  Others?


----------



## The Lorax

I agree with Ted, 5 am should be plenty of time.  Even with several departing flights and a security line with 50 + passengers we didn't wait more than 15 min to proceed through.  What took longer was waiting for the airline counter to open.  Last flew Air Tran on the first flight of the day and had to wait more than 30 min for staff to open the counter.

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using DISBoards


----------



## dcessford

thanks for the info.Good to know 5am should be ok.I don't think I will need to go to the counter as I will check in online.I am hoping to be flying Southwest.


----------



## MikeyNS

We leave for a last minute trip on Sunday. 

Booked it last Sunday: direct flights on WestJet (used RBC MC companion ticket and Avion points) and was able to have a pretty good pick of DVC resorts at 2 weeks out (1BR at OKW, SSR, AKV were all available), and since we haven't been to Saratoga Springs in a few years we decided to "Go home".


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Flights for this summer are terrible!  We're hoping to go from Aug 18-28, or until the 30th.  My friend is a nurse and she got those two weeks for holidays, so we are limited. We don't know the new school calendar yet, I could be going back to work on the 29th, or on the Tuesday after Labour Day! Everything is over $600 out of Charlottetown.  I still have a credit with WJ for a flight I cancelled, but I'll fly another airline if they have a better deal.  We'd fly out of Halifax, but my friend is still having some hip issues, so we'd rather not have to drive too long.  The flights are long enough.


----------



## pooksma

There was a price drop on SW and we now have a credit for the price difference. Interestingly, the price is back up today.  Guess it pays to watch


----------



## DisneyFreak06

pooksma said:


> There was a price drop on SW and we now have a credit for the price difference. Interestingly, the price is back up today.  Guess it pays to watch



That's great! Good for you!


----------



## Fundytrail

Thought I would pass this along to fellow Maritimers. We just returned from 14 night stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek (April 11 to 25) and it is the next best thing to staying at a Disney Resort, in fact you have to enter Disney property to get access to WBC. We rented the timeshare through a broker. 

For anyone wanting to save some $$$ and have a lots room close to Disney I would highly recommend WBC. We had a one bedroom deluxe unit with full kitchen for $1,260 US. Notes rates vary greatly thought the year. 

There is a ton of info on WBC on this board but you may want to start with the following;
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303


Possible timeshare brokers you may want to obtain quotes from;

http://vacationstrategy.com/
http://www.vacationupgrades.com/
http://www.bonnetcreekvacationrentals.com/


----------



## dennise

Fundytrail:   Was that price for the 2 weeks?   They have a new charge, I think for shuttle service, can you tell me how much and is it per person or unit?  Thanks.


----------



## Fundytrail

dennise said:


> Fundytrail:   Was that price for the 2 weeks?   They have a new charge, I think for shuttle service, can you tell me how much and is it per person or unit?  Thanks.



Yes the price was for 2 weeks (14 nights), and the shuttle charge was $5.00 per person per round trip. We had a rental car and only used the shuttle once with no issues.


----------



## dennise

Thanks Fundytrail


----------



## Kemette

Hi everyone!

We're planning our first family trip to WDW in November.  Staying at Bonnet Creek and very excited!

Hoping to fly out of Halifax - any tips on when the best prices come out? 

Thanks - look forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## hockeymomNS

Jumping in to remind and or let some of you know about our Dis Meet / Give Kids The World Fundraiser just outside Halifax in August. It is fun to meet fellow Disers and Disney Freaks. I remember one girls sister last year.... " Oh My God, it is a room full of Tina's". Hope that some of you can make it. Tickets are only $10.00 and we have some incredible prizes rolling in and the podcast team coming from Florida!


----------



## PrincessRebekah82

hockeymomNS said:


> Jumping in to remind and or let some of you know about our Dis Meet / Give Kids The World Fundraiser just outside Halifax in August. It is fun to meet fellow Disers and Disney Freaks. I remember one girls sister last year.... " Oh My God, it is a room full of Tina's". Hope that some of you can make it. Tickets are only $10.00 and we have some incredible prizes rolling in and the podcast team coming from Florida!



When and where? Count me in!!


----------



## hockeymomNS

The main event is Sunday August 11 at the Springfield Lake Rec Centre in Middle Sackville. Viewing and socializing from 1-2, music, singing & dancing from 2-3, and then the closing of the silent auction and awarding of all prizes ( last year we had over 40 door prizes that we drew for randomly). PM me for an address to send ticket money to and we will either mail out your tickets or hold them at the door. Each ticket includes 5 penny auction ballots. We have mega freebies for the kids. We will be offering food and drink for purchase and all tickets paid for by June 30 receive a chance to win lunch for 4.
Let me know if you need any other info and watch the board as we are having a meal downtown Friday night and a tour and then harbour cruise Sat. Night. Disers from all over are coming..... It is going to be a blast.


----------



## mcgraws

I got an email in my inbox this morning about special pricing to the US for select days of the week into the fall.

The email and webpage showed from $289 to Orlando but when I got into the booking I got $192 departing and $236 returning for my dates!!!!

Anybody thinking about fall travel, check it out!!!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

mcgraws said:


> I got an email in my inbox this morning about special pricing to the US for select days of the week into the fall.
> 
> The email and webpage showed from $289 to Orlando but when I got into the booking I got $192 departing and $236 returning for my dates!!!!
> 
> Anybody thinking about fall travel, check it out!!!



Dates?  YHZ to MCO?


----------



## Fundytrail

mcgraws said:


> I got an email in my inbox this morning about special pricing to the US for select days of the week into the fall.
> 
> The email and webpage showed from $289 to Orlando but when I got into the booking I got $192 departing and $236 returning for my dates!!!!
> 
> Anybody thinking about fall travel, check it out!!!



What airline(s)? OOPS! I should have read the header :-(


----------



## schoonersky

Fundytrail said:


> What airline(s)?



The post says Air Canada.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Kemette

mcgraws said:


> I got an email in my inbox this morning about special pricing to the US for select days of the week into the fall.
> 
> The email and webpage showed from $289 to Orlando but when I got into the booking I got $192 departing and $236 returning for my dates!!!!
> 
> Anybody thinking about fall travel, check it out!!!



Is there a promo code?  The one I got is only for travel until June 30th.


----------



## mcgraws

Sorry it was Air Canada. My dates are Sept 21 to 30th but it was available through to Nov for travel on Wed, Sat, and Thurs I think. It said from $289 but once I got on the booking page I washable to get lower rates.  I checked last night and they were up to $309 each way.  Not sure why I got so much less than the posted 289 but I'll take it!

I love that I am flying From YHZ directly, no driving to the states.


----------



## Kemette

mcgraws said:


> Sorry it was Air Canada. My dates are Sept 21 to 30th but it was available through to Nov for travel on Wed, Sat, and Thurs I think. It said from $289 but once I got on the booking page I washable to get lower rates.  I checked last night and they were up to $309 each way.  Not sure why I got so much less than the posted 289 but I'll take it!
> 
> I love that I am flying From YHZ directly, no driving to the states.



Thanks - just found it.  Travel up up October 9th!  

Hope they come out with another soon!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

hockeymomNS said:


> Jumping in to remind and or let some of you know about our Dis Meet / Give Kids The World Fundraiser just outside Halifax in August. It is fun to meet fellow Disers and Disney Freaks. I remember one girls sister last year.... " Oh My God, it is a room full of Tina's". Hope that some of you can make it. Tickets are only $10.00 and we have some incredible prizes rolling in and the podcast team coming from Florida!



HAHAHAHAHA!  That's me! A room full of ME!  Hahahahaha

I will be there again!  My sisters can say that again this time!  I will just double check again on how many of my sisters will be coming, and with which children!  I know they both had a wonderful time last year and believe it is a good cause.  The girls all enjoyed themselves too.


----------



## hockeymomNS

Update on the NS Meet.

As announced on today's show, there will be a live recording of the Podcast during our meet on August 11.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

hockeymomNS said:


> Update on the NS Meet.
> 
> As announced on today's show, there will be a live recording of the Podcast during our meet on August 11.



Oh so fun!!!


----------



## hockeymomNS

An update on our Dis Meet:
We have a whole weekend of fun planned. There are 135 tickets sold and the prizes continue to roll in. There will be a podcast recording and most of the team from Orlando will be coming. The harbour sunset, pirate cruise is sold out. Everything else is still open at this point. Our Friday night dinner is filling up fast, but there are still spots.

Come on up/down or east folks, this years event is going to be awesome. Plus we do have to show Pete our love and support so that he doesn't withdraw his!.


----------



## DVCALMA

Hello, New to posting so I hope this works. We live in Alma, N.B. on the Bay of Fundy at the entrance to Fundy National Park. Its simply lovely. We are a family of 4 including 2 daughters. They just do not grow up. 26 and 28. We had been to WDW a few times but then went for a New Years Eve 2 yrs ago. Everybody got hooked. We became DVC members, BLT is our home resort. We have stayed there once, OKW once, Boardwalk Villas once, and Vero Beach 2 times. Have been to the world twice this year and planning one trip in Oct. now and hope to be there in Nov. or Dec. It is nice to see the Atlantic Canadian thread. I am check some site for Disney news daily and we have a mild case of addonittis.


----------



## Fundytrail

DVDALMA, welcome aboard! 

Lots of great info on the DIS board


----------



## hockeymomNS

Welcome aboard.

For some added fun this summer, there a quite a few of us getting together to raise money for Give Kids The World (a project of the DIS) and having a DIS meet at the same time. They are doing a recording of the Podcast at the main event Sunday August 11 in Middle Sackville.

Details are in the Podcast Thread at the top under Events for GKTW.....come meet other Disney freaks!!!


----------



## DVCALMA

I do not know if we could make that. It would be nice to attend. We do travel to Antigonish monthly or more for various reasons so might fit in around that. I hope it goes well for all the Dis fanatics in the Maritimes. Anyway we hope everyone enjoys the superb Maritime weather these days


----------



## dcessford

Cheapest flights out of Halifax is around $500 right now for my times of Dec 17th -Dec 26th.Is that good or should I wait and see if that comes down?


----------



## coastgirl

If that's taxes and fees in, dcessford, that's very good--I'd grab it.


----------



## hockeymomNS

A quick update on our August 11 Dis Meet/ Fundraiser for Give Kids The World.

There are 30 tickets left for Sundays event. We have some great prizes to suit every taste, including awesome Disney collectibles. The barbeque will be fired up along with fresh picked Nova Scotia corn on the cob. We have local musicians providing a sing along and the day topped off with a podcast taping.

Come meet the podcast, win some prizes, dance, sing, eat, and talk Disney!!!


----------



## dcessford

coastgirl said:


> If that's taxes and fees in, dcessford, that's very good--I'd grab it.




It is and I thought it wouldn't go lower.thanks


----------



## Canadian Girl

We are taking a short four day trip over the Nov. long weekend, leaving the ninth, returning the thirteenth from PEI. Flights are fairly high with AC right now and WJ isn't available. I am wondering if Prices will go down at this point. We could also probably do Moncton.


----------



## LauraJean

Canadian Girl said:


> We are taking a short four day trip over the Nov. long weekend, leaving the ninth, returning the thirteenth from PEI. Flights are fairly high with AC right now and WJ isn't available. I am wondering if Prices will go down at this point. We could also probably do Moncton.



I'm in Newfoundland so flight costs are high. We go in Oct. and  after watching AC for 3 months I booked at $539 round trip. That is great for here . I booked our flights down in may and return last week.


----------



## cbmamainnf

Still do not have return booked.....too pricey.  WE got our flight down for $288 each....also from Newfoundland


----------



## Fundytrail

So there is no confusion we got direct return flights out of Halifax for $248 but with taxes and fees in it was $539.87 each with March departure and April return in 2014.

MCO arrival time 9:10 AM MCO departure time 10:35 AM


----------



## Canadian Girl

Those are some great prices. I booked a return to Moncton for $369.00 but have not booked the departure. The times from PEI are not very good and even though November is off season, with free dining etc I wonder if the $482.00 is as goods as it will get. I can cancel my reservation for return until later today. Not crazy about AC but there isn't any other airline I can use for my dates unless we go to Halifax, a huge and potentially expensive hassle.


----------



## weswife

Hello!

I would grab any of the flight prices listed above! I am trying to find a deal for our trip, Oct. 21 - Nov. 2/13! 1 stop is ok best price $600 * 4, not bad but would like a $500 or so price,  also the hours @ $600 not so good. I like any time flight going down but a lunch time or later coming home. I know fussy fussy but it works better for my family  So, if anyone had info on flights they would like to share, it would be great! ( Halifax - Orlando )


----------



## Canadian Girl

If I book the outbound and add the two together, the total is about $850.00 with decent arrival and departure times. I will have to pay someone to meet us in Moncton. There are cheaper flights but they mean leaving the Disney resort about 4am or getting in at 1.22 am.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Canadian Girl said:


> Those are some great prices. I booked a return to Moncton for $369.00 but have not booked the departure. The times from PEI are not very good and even though November is off season, with free dining etc I wonder if the $482.00 is as goods as it will get. I can cancel my reservation for return until later today. Not crazy about AC but there isn't any other airline I can use for my dates unless we go to Halifax, a huge and potentially expensive hassle.



$482 taxes in for return? Or just one way?  Last summer I was able to get flights for $488 return and I was super excited. Normally I'm happy with $550 or less. This trip I'm paying over $700!!!


----------



## Canadian Girl

One way. $850.00 total. My return has been booked. $369.00. Part of the problem is flying out of PEI as there is only one airline most of the time.

Update, I was worried as so many of the flights have two or three stops each way, so booked our outbound too for the above price total. I didn't want to get in at mid-night with children or leave at four in the morning from the resort when we only have three full days. Now to stay off the web-sites in case they drop as AC does not give a credit like Westjet does.


----------



## dennise

Fundytrail, who did you book with?   We are looking at a Wed departure with a Sat return.


----------



## LauraJean

cbmamainnf said:


> Still do not have return booked.....too pricey.  WE got our flight down for $288 each....also from Newfoundland



Hope you find something soon! I fly from Deer Lake and got them $293 down and $246 coming home. Flights that I wanted also.


----------



## Canadian Girl

I have a few more hours to cancel but my TA says the Toronto Orlando portion is the problem, not PEI. It is fairly booked up and already one of the larger planes so she doesn't see more seats being added. Wishing I had decided back when the seat sales were on.


----------



## Fundytrail

Wow! Just noticed this thread in the Canadian Trip Planning & Community Board is one of the most Viewed and also most replies, not the top of the list but impressive. 

I quess we Atlantic Canadians are passionate about Disney


----------



## Ted in Halifax

We rock!


----------



## bfamily5

My March Break airfare!!  We are doing Southwest out of Manchester. Usually do PWM, but it's only 1.5 hrs further  and there are many more flight times/options and it's non-stop, and quite a bit cheaper, if I factor in that there are 5 of us. Got one of us for $222.80 return and the rest of us were $263.80 return.


----------



## Fundytrail

dennise said:


> Fundytrail, who did you book with?   We are looking at a Wed departure with a Sat return.


 Air Transat (Canjet) 

Booked May 29th for travel next March/April.


----------



## dcessford

Not sure if this has been asked before but am looking at flying out of Halifax and there is a 6:23am flight.My question is,when should I be at the airport? I know the "rule" is 2 hours,but would an hour to an hour and a half be enough time? It would be on a Tuesday if that makes a difference.


----------



## sprmom

dcessford said:


> Not sure if this has been asked before but am looking at flying out of Halifax and there is a 6:23am flight.My question is,when should I be at the airport? I know the "rule" is 2 hours,but would an hour to an hour and a half be enough time? It would be on a Tuesday if that makes a difference.



As someone who travels frequently, I know weekday morning flights can be tricky. If you are travelling outside of Canada, I give the full two hours.  We have been in line to check in for an hour, other times, nothing.  My advice is to err on the side of caution, no one wants to start the vacation rushed or stressed.  You can always grab a Tims once upstairs and snooze on the plane knowing that your luggage made it on the flight.


----------



## dcessford

sprmom said:


> As someone who travels frequently, I know weekday morning flights can be tricky. If you are travelling outside of Canada, I give the full two hours.  We have been in line to check in for an hour, other times, nothing.  My advice is to err on the side of caution, no one wants to start the vacation rushed or stressed.  You can always grab a Tims once upstairs and snooze on the plane knowing that your luggage made it on the flight.





I looked on the Halifax airport website and it says the US preclearance doesn't open till 5am.So what would the point of being there at 4:30 if it's not open till 5?


----------



## Tinkershelly

dcessford said:


> I looked on the Halifax airport website and it says the US preclearance doesn't open till 5am.So what would the point of being there at 4:30 if it's not open till 5?



Non-US international and domestic departures need to check in at the main check in area and go throught the main security check point which are open much earlier.  US departures, with US pre-clearance, only applies if the first airport you travel to is in the US.  I don't remember if the original poster said which applies to them.

We usually do the US preclearance and for a 6:30am departure would plan to arrive at the check in desk for 4:45.


----------



## dcessford

Tinkershelly said:


> Non-US international and domestic departures need to check in at the main check in area and go throught the main security check point which are open much earlier.  US departures, with US pre-clearance, only applies if the first airport you travel to is in the US.  I don't remember if the original poster said which applies to them.
> 
> We usually do the US preclearance and for a 6:30am departure would plan to arrive at the check in desk for 4:45.




thanks for the info.Sorry,the flight would leave here and go to Newark then Tampa


----------



## DVCALMA

Congratulations to all that arranged the DIS event on the weekend. It sounds like it was a big success. We were fortunate to be invited to CMN Celebration held At WDW in October so whole family is going. It is a pleasure to attend that event. Sure will be nice to be there. Thank goodness for DVC for the extra days and annual passes. MDE is working pretty good on computers now but not so good on mobile apps yet. Oh yes thankful for aeroplan for the extra family going. Hoop de doo does not seem to get old.


----------



## teekathepony

Watching the videos now, looks like a really amazing event this past weekend. Congratulations to all involved, I only wish I could have made it!


----------



## Tinkershelly

Yes it was an awesome event indeed!


----------



## Tinkershelly

And as a result of the GKTW event I'm now in the market for direct flights sometime this winter/early spring so I can claim my big prize, 6 nights/7 days in a moderate resort with park passes and dining!  This was a surprise prize provided by Dreams Unlimited Travel and I won it!!!!!


----------



## teekathepony

Tinkershelly said:


> And as a result of the GKTW event I'm now in the market for direct flights sometime this winter/early spring so I can claim my big prize, 6 nights/7 days in a moderate resort with park passes and dining!  This was a surprise prize provided by Dreams Unlimited Travel and I won it!!!!!



Ahhh what an awesome prize! Congratulations!


----------



## hockeymomNS

The Orlando gang came up and did a show. You can find it on Youtube. 
Congrats Michele - who pulled out your name again????


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Can someone post the link?


----------



## hockeymomNS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhN44wQLjpg


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Simply awesome!  Great job!


----------



## Tinkershelly

hockeymomNS said:


> The Orlando gang came up and did a show. You can find it on Youtube.
> Congrats Michele - who pulled out your name again????



Now that you mention it, I think you did Evelyn!  I always knew I was your favourite.


----------



## Canadian Girl

Glad I booked my tickets. The flight out of Charlottetown has gone up nearly 100 dollars. I can only assume because it is over the Remembrance Day weekend. Prices are a bit crazy. So much higher than I have gotten flights before.


----------



## ginny_lynn

Okay, we are flying out of Portland ME in November, does anyone have suggestions for a good park and fly hotel? Never done this before I need guidance! Any help I greatly appreciated!


----------



## alotachips

The last time we flew out of Portland we stayed at Howard Johnson's. It was great. As long as you stay one night you can keep your vehicle there while you are gone. They shuttled us to and from the airport


----------



## Ted in Halifax

ginny_lynn:

The Hojo as mentioned is the cheapest option and works well if you are okay with the hotel.  I've stayed there and it was fine with me ... my wife wasn't that thrilled with the place. Here's some reviews:
http://www.tripadvisor.ca/ShowUserR...rd_Johnson_Plaza_Portland-Portland_Maine.html

see this thread also for more info:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1974675

Also this is a good search engine for options ... just make sure you select the Maine Portland, and not the Oregon one:
http://www.buyreservations.com/park-sleep-fly-hotel-search/


----------



## The Lorax

alotachips said:


> The last time we flew out of Portland we stayed at Howard Johnson's. It was great. As long as you stay one night you can keep your vehicle there while you are gone. They shuttled us to and from the airport



Same here, we have used Park and Fly at the HoJo's on Riverside St in Portland twice.  Highly recommend, read the Trip Advisor reviews in the link Ted posted.


----------



## ginny_lynn

Thanks for the advice! We have never done park ad fly before but flying out of Portland I half the price of Halifax! Cannot argue with that..


----------



## dennise

We have booked flights home on Sunwing, have never flown with them before, but they were the only direct flight the day we needed to come back.   We were on a direct AC flight last year,evening flight, it was late leaving so by the time we got home it was almost 4 in the morning.  MCO to YHZ.    Westjet was an option, but very pricey, more then double what we are paying.


----------



## Canadian Girl

My return flight dropped 120 on AC. Nothing I can do now but multiplied by four  At least I got my outbound flight changed to early morning when they changed the arrival time, so we get almost another full day at Disney. When you only have five days and two are travel, that is a big deal.  Shouldn't have checked prices.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Tinkershelly said:


> And as a result of the GKTW event I'm now in the market for direct flights sometime this winter/early spring so I can claim my big prize, 6 nights/7 days in a moderate resort with park passes and dining!  This was a surprise prize provided by Dreams Unlimited Travel and I won it!!!!!



Hee hee hee... if it could not have been me or one of my sisters, at least it was a Diser!  Congrats!


----------



## Kemette

Hi everyone!  I have a question for the veterans, especially is you've flown Halifax to Orlando via Philadelphia.

We're flying US airways and have a 53 min connection on the way back.  They're telling me it's a valid connection time, even with going through customs.

Has anyone done it before and actually made their flight?

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Kemette said:


> Hi everyone!  I have a question for the veterans, especially is you've flown Halifax to Orlando via Philadelphia.
> 
> We're flying US airways and have a 53 min connection on the way back.  They're telling me it's a valid connection time, even with going through customs.
> 
> Has anyone done it before and actually made their flight?
> 
> Thanks!



I haven't... but EEEK!  Good luck!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Kemette said:


> Hi everyone!  I have a question for the veterans, especially is you've flown Halifax to Orlando via Philadelphia.
> 
> We're flying US airways and have a 53 min connection on the way back.  They're telling me it's a valid connection time, even with going through customs.
> 
> Has anyone done it before and actually made their flight?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes ... this should be fine.  Just make sure you scout the flight pattern so you know where in PHL you land, versus where you depart.   You have no time for a food break or anything like that.  So ... as an example, if you arrive at Terminal F, and depart from terminal C, you need to be aware of the bus, so that you avoid security.  

http://mappery.com/map-of/Philadelphia-International-Airport-Terminal-Map


----------



## Kemette

Ted in Halifax said:


> Yes ... this should be fine.  Just make sure you scout the flight pattern so you know where in PHL you land, versus where you depart.   You have no time for a food break or anything like that.  So ... as an example, if you arrive at Terminal F, and depart from terminal C, you need to be aware of the bus, so that you avoid security.



Thanks - that's good to know!  

Don't we have to pick up our bags and recheck them though?  I seem to remember that from last time I flew....


----------



## dennise

Not if you take the bus and stay in the secure area.


----------



## Kemette

Awesome - thanks.


----------



## DVCALMA

Hello,
      You should only see customs in Halifax on your return and departure. Good luck


----------



## MikeyNS

Kemette said:


> Thanks - that's good to know!
> 
> Don't we have to pick up our bags and recheck them though?  I seem to remember that from last time I flew....



It's much easier than it sounds. We had about the same connection last year and was worried about it, but we were able to switch terminals with enough spare time to have a bathroom break and wander around the gate.


----------



## Kemette

MikeyNS said:


> It's much easier than it sounds. We had about the same connection last year and was worried about it, but we were able to switch terminals with enough spare time to have a bathroom break and wander around the gate.



That is so awesome to hear!  Thanks everyone - I've myself quite worked up about this, but feel much better now!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Kemette said:


> That is so awesome to hear!  Thanks everyone - I've myself quite worked up about this, but feel much better now!



We've all done that before (worked ourselves up) ... much calmer and older now!


----------



## DVCALMA

Well there are 5 of us headed to WDW tomorrow. 3 nights OKW, some of us have 4 nights at all star music and some of us have 7 nights at Coronado. Lots of dining arranged. ME passes are here. everyone has MDE on their phone. These Disney trips are complicated to arrange. MNSSHP arranged and how can you skip out on Hoop De Doo. In the middle of this we have a 3 day CMN convention to attend at Coronado. Well hoping for smooth flights and nice weather.


----------



## NicoleDD73

Hi everyone !!
We are going on our first WDW trip on Oct 30 and I haven't received our ME tags or anything from Disney yet!!       My TA did forward me e-mail from them showing the correct mailing address.  Most of the others from the October and November boards have already gotten their "Mickey Mail"  just wondering if I should be worried we are 21 days away  or is it just cause we live in rural, Nova Scotia, Canada - and the mail takes longer??  Any input would be welcome!!  Thanks


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I've had the same issue and they have arrived in advance of the trip.  Lots of time left.


----------



## NicoleDD73

Thanks Ted - was just starting to worry!!


----------



## redrosesix

NicoleDD73 said:


> Hi everyone !!
> We are going on our first WDW trip on Oct 30 and I haven't received our ME tags or anything from Disney yet!!       My TA did forward me e-mail from them showing the correct mailing address.  Most of the others from the October and November boards have already gotten their "Mickey Mail"  just wondering if I should be worried we are 21 days away  or is it just cause we live in rural, Nova Scotia, Canada - and the mail takes longer??  Any input would be welcome!!  Thanks



Even if the tags didn't arrive, you and your luggage would be able to get on the bus -- the difference is that you'd have to claim your luggage and drag it over to ME.  You have confirmation that they know you're coming so you'll be ok -- you don't have an actual seat reservation on the bus, it's just for them to know who is arriving.  The buses take off intermittently all day long, and they can provide transportation for you even if you're flight is really really delayed.  

We book our own trips and I think those get sent out earlier.


----------



## redrosesix

Kemette said:


> Hi everyone!  I have a question for the veterans, especially is you've flown Halifax to Orlando via Philadelphia.
> 
> We're flying US airways and have a 53 min connection on the way back.  They're telling me it's a valid connection time, even with going through customs.
> 
> Has anyone done it before and actually made their flight?
> 
> Thanks!



You'll be doing Immigration and Customs at the Halifax airport and your bags will be sent right through.  You just have to get yourselves and your carry-ons to the next plane so 53 minutes is fine.


----------



## myzel

NicoleDD73 said:


> Hi everyone !!
> We are going on our first WDW trip on Oct 30 and I haven't received our ME tags or anything from Disney yet!!       My TA did forward me e-mail from them showing the correct mailing address.  Most of the others from the October and November boards have already gotten their "Mickey Mail"  just wondering if I should be worried we are 21 days away  or is it just cause we live in rural, Nova Scotia, Canada - and the mail takes longer??  Any input would be welcome!!  Thanks



Not to worry, if you do not get your yellow tags just go to ME and give them your luggage claim check, you do not need to claim your bags and drag them to the bus.


----------



## DVCALMA

We just returned from 10 nights at WDW. I just have to comment on what a wonderful service ME is. Do not go pick up your luggage at arrival, just go get on the bus. Your luggage arrives in your room whether you are there or not. We went to DTD to look around and a sundae at girhadellas, probably not spelled right. There is another service related to ME that also is wonderful and that is the resort check in for flights. They print your boarding pass, collect payment for your checked bags, and take the luggage to the airport. You do not see your luggage again until you arrive at your final destination, unless you need to reclaim for Canadian immigration and customs. You get off the ME at MCO and just head for security and your gate. Simply wonderful. I would add that we had planned to go to MNSSHP once but went twice. Very nice event and the Hallowishes fireworks are fantastic.


----------



## DVCALMA

I should have added that the resort check in is not available for Air Canada passengers. We were fortunate to be flying United. Too bad for the AC passengers as it really is a pleasant experience.


----------



## Candid

myzel said:


> Not to worry, if you do not get your yellow tags just go to ME and give them your luggage claim check, you do not need to claim your bags and drag them to the bus.





redrosesix said:


> Even if the tags didn't arrive, you and your luggage would be able to get on the bus -- the difference is that you'd have to claim your luggage and drag it over to ME.  You have confirmation that they know you're coming so you'll be ok -- you don't have an actual seat reservation on the bus, it's just for them to know who is arriving.  The buses take off intermittently all day long, and they can provide transportation for you even if you're flight is really really delayed.
> 
> We book our own trips and I think those get sent out earlier.



It's all good, she got her Mickey Mail


----------



## DisneyFreak06

DVCALMA said:


> I should have added that the resort check in is not available for Air Canada passengers. We were fortunate to be flying United. Too bad for the AC passengers as it really is a pleasant experience.



But were you flying United into Canada or into a US State and driving home?  I thought that resort check in was not available for anyone flying "internationally" as well as only for certain air lines.


----------



## Tinkershelly

DisneyFreak06 said:


> But were you flying United into Canada or into a US State and driving home?  I thought that resort check in was not available for anyone flying "internationally" as well as only for certain air lines.



You are right.  If your final destination is Canada it doesn't matter what airline you are flying with.  We fly United, which is a participating airline, to Newark, which is a domestic airport, but we then connect to Halifax, so the resort check in and luggage transfer does not apply to us.  We must bring all our luggage to the ME bus with us and check in at the airport.


----------



## DVCALMA

I am glad you all caught my mistake on the resort check in. We were flying within the U.S. I did not connect the fact it is not available to international travelers so I am glad some people pointed it out so there would not be bad information out there. Too bad they cannot make that work as it was a very nice experience.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Tinkershelly said:


> You are right.  If your final destination is Canada it doesn't matter what airline you are flying with.  We fly United, which is a participating airline, to Newark, which is a domestic airport, but we then connect to Halifax, so the resort check in and luggage transfer does not apply to us.  We must bring all our luggage to the ME bus with us and check in at the airport.



Oooh!  Handy!  Good way to fix it up! 



DVCALMA said:


> I am glad you all caught my mistake on the resort check in. We were flying within the U.S. I did not connect the fact it is not available to international travelers so I am glad some people pointed it out so there would not be bad information out there. Too bad they cannot make that work as it was a very nice experience.



I am glad you took it the way I meant... I just didn't want to have people confused, and yet I was hoping something had changed! It would be perfect to not have to see my checked bags until after customs.


----------



## Tinkershelly

This reminds me that when we checked out on Oct.1 we did receive copies of our boarding passes and tags for the resort check in on our door.  I guess because ME knew we were flying on a participating airline to Newark they assumed we were able to use their services.  Had we tried to use them we would have only been wasting our time and they would have sent us away with our bags.  So don't be fooled!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Tinkershelly said:


> This reminds me that when we checked out on Oct.1 we did receive copies of our boarding passes and tags for the resort check in on our door.  I guess because ME knew we were flying on a participating airline to Newark they assumed we were able to use their services.  Had we tried to use them we would have only been wasting our time and they would have sent us away with our bags.  So don't be fooled!



Same thing happened to me ... but I knew better!


----------



## BBeyond

Cant wait til my trip in Feb!  4th time to WDW.  Flying outta halifax Feb 4 with sunwing  wooohhooo


----------



## jenmow

So glad I found this thread. I'm Jen from Saint John! I leave for disney 3 weeks from today for a 2 week stay...so excited!


----------



## dcessford

jenmow said:


> So glad I found this thread. I'm Jen from Saint John! I leave for disney 3 weeks from today for a 2 week stay...so excited!



I'm excited too.....leaving in 2 weeks and 2 days 

Have a great trip


----------



## redrosesix

jenmow said:


> So glad I found this thread. I'm Jen from Saint John! I leave for disney 3 weeks from today for a 2 week stay...so excited!



Lucky!!!  Start packing 

And Welcome to the Dis


----------



## jenmow

I leave on the 20th. Should I be concerned that I haven't receive magic bands yet?


----------



## jenmow

*received


----------



## Tinkershelly

If your mailing address is in Canada you won't get your Magic Bands in the mail, they will be waiting for you at the hotel check in desk. They only mail them out to US addresses.


----------



## troll181

How long before your travel date will you find out if you are getting MB?


----------



## schoonersky

troll181 said:


> How long before your travel date will you find out if you are getting MB?



I found out more than a month ahead using My Disney Experience. I think it was about six weeks ahead.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Tinkershelly

It's a lot longer now since all resorts are participating.  I got the notice when we were more than 90 days out.  

You need to have signed up for My Disney Experience first.  No MDE, no personalizing.  On the My Disney Experience page there is a series of links down the right side of the page.  One of those links is called Personalize MagicBands, that's where you need to go to see the list of reservations.  Click on the MagicBand order that corresponds to the reservation and the page lists the guests on the reservation.  Click on each guest to personalize their band by choosing the colour and checking their name.  We have a Nick travelling with us but his "real" name is Nickolas, so I changed his name for the MagicBand.

I've got two sets coming for our next trip because we have a package reservation for 6 nights and a room-only for the last night.  Seems a bit much but the reps at Disney reservations insist that it's right.


----------



## DeniseinNS

A few questions:

1. How is the crowds and weather in mid-end July at Disney??
2. Has anyone driven from Halifax area? if so how was it??
3. Has anyone flown JetBlue?


----------



## Ted in Halifax

1. Hot very hot.  Usually a thunder shower each day at 4 pm.   Parks are busy, so we do the parks 9 to 12.  Go back to the room from 12 to 2. Lunch.  2 to 4 drinks by the pool.  Rain.  Supper, phase two for drinks by the pool.  
2. Not yet, need a new wife for that .....  . Just kidding honey.  
3. I love JetBlue.  Great trips.  Love blue potato chips.


----------



## sprmom

Just booked Disneyland Paris for March!  Can't wait! Has anyone ever been there? Any tips at all would great. Travelling with DH, and DDs 12&14. Usually I have months to put together trips, this one is only weeks! Panic and anxiety all at once!


----------



## DVCALMA

Alaho from Aulani, tonight will be our 9th night in Hawaii and our 6th and final at Aulani. We are 5 adults in a 1 bedroom. Resort is fabulous from all perspectives. The area is easy to get to with car rental from airport. Shopping and groceries not very far and easily navigated. Setting is very nice and peaceful. Nice cove for salt water swimming and lots of rental equipment. The pools and water park aspect are very nice, clean, well staffed by friendly people. We have not used much food service at the resort, mainly lunches, but seems like something for everyone and lots of locations. Service has been wonderful, especially check in. Greeted with a glass of water, car is valet parked until you get settled, taken inside overlooking the pool areas and given room keys and information. Luggage followed us to the room. Did not even see the check in counter. It was quite an experience. Yes we had done online check in. There are people working everywhere from cleaning lobby to photo pass people. Photo pass people even go into the water at the beach to take photos. Lucky for us, it does not seem very busy so no problem getting a lounger on the beach or by any of the pools. Shaded or not is readily available. The room and appointments are very nice. Weather has been very nice. This has gotten too long. We are very pleased with the Aulani experience. I only have one complaint and it is that I cannont find one of the restaurants selling a nice big ice cream treat similar to the Tidal Wave treat served at Vero Beach. It is great. Mrs and I share it. So not much to complain about.


----------



## hockeymomNS

Just popping in to let everyone know that the 3rd Annual Dis Meet for Give Kids The World is set to go this August. The main event is Sunday August 10 but we have things planned starting with dinner on the harbour on Friday night. Last year our group raised $8000.........come enjoy the fun.


----------



## SplashMom

DVCAlma...we loved Aulani as well!  Remember you can have a fabulous Shave Ice rather than ice cream...delicious!


----------



## fredgirls

sprmom said:


> Just booked Disneyland Paris for March!  Can't wait! Has anyone ever been there? Any tips at all would great. Travelling with DH, and DDs 12&14. Usually I have months to put together trips, this one is only weeks! Panic and anxiety all at once!



Hello! 
We went to DL Paris this Summer. A travel blog has just printed my review actually  It's here. (No affiliation to them) http://toadstravels.com/

Any more questions feel free to ask


----------



## DVCALMA

Well SplashMom that is a very impressive trip you have coming up. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## SplashMom

Thanks...we are very excited!  Last year we cruised for the first time and loved it.  Can't wait to do it again, and we've never stayed at BLT before so that's another exciting first.


----------



## DVCALMA

We have only stayed at BLT once for 3 nights.  It is our home resort and you have to love the location. We try to get the most from our points so we are points misers. We also don't plan far enough out so cannot always be fussy.  So because of all that we have all become big fans of OKW. 1 bedrooms are so nice there.


----------



## glenndon

DeniseinNS said:


> A few questions:  2. Has anyone driven from Halifax area? if so how was it??



Driven from the Valley twice. With 4 kids in the car. It's a long drive, I broke it up into 3 days of driving each way.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

hockeymomNS said:


> Just popping in to let everyone know that the 3rd Annual Dis Meet for Give Kids The World is set to go this August. The main event is Sunday August 10 but we have things planned starting with dinner on the harbour on Friday night. Last year our group raised $8000.........come enjoy the fun.



The only thing that will keep me away is if I end up at WDW during that time!    It is a trip with my sister and her family including some of her husband's family, so I'm letting them pick the dates, since they are doing summer just so I can go too!


----------



## SplashMom

We drove from Cape Breton twice...and it is long but we really enjoyed it.  We spread it over four days and stopped quite a bit to see things along the way.  I'd do it again in a minute...but I don't have the time except during the summer and that is a little too hot for me, lol!


----------



## teekathepony

SplashMom said:


> We drove from Cape Breton twice...and it is long but we really enjoyed it.  We spread it over four days and stopped quite a bit to see things along the way.  I'd do it again in a minute...but I don't have the time except during the summer and that is a little too hot for me, lol!



I've always wanted to do that, it sounds like fun if you spread it out and do some things along the way. I don't usually like long drives so we have never attempted it! Haha

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Great price with Delta from Halifax!  

We booked July 25-Aug 5 (EEK! 2 weeks!!! My sister said she wanted 10 days, but somehow we managed to book for 2 weeks!)

Delta 5388/1855 through NYC (LGA) leaving at 7:10 am and landing at MCO at 12:21 pm.  Go through customs in Halifax before leaving!  (there are other flights at this price though)

I can't remember which return flights we booked (and frankly, I'm too lazy to check again!  Hahaha) but there are many options at this price or a few $$ more.

I paid $410 CAD! That's worth the drive to Halifax.


----------



## hockeymomNS

That is a wicked price AND you will be back for GKTW!!!!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

hockeymomNS said:


> That is a wicked price AND you will be back for GKTW!!!!



  That was one of my thoughts!


----------



## surfer_ed

I got 2weeks to Vero Beach, with 3Days at WDW Beach Club afterwards


----------



## Fundytrail

Leaving in just over a week and finally books a rental (SUV) but prices for rental cars have been crazy high this year 

Thought I would give anyone not aware that you can use the Costco.com US site and it will accept your Canadian Costco card number, we used this site to get our best rate for renting a SUV for 14 day ($529 including tax & etc), with a MCO pick-up. Had I used the Canadian Costco site for the same SUV it was $780.


----------



## DVCALMA

Hello, One time we flew in to mco and had a car from Alamo to go to Vero Beach for a week. We were coming to wdw for a week after. It was $90 cheaper to turn the car in at the Alamo outlet at the Disney car care center than at the airport. I rented for one day there also and I paid for a small cheap car and got a free upgrade to a bmw with 3000 miles on it. They pick you up and drop you off at your Disney resort.  That outlet might be worth consideration.  Enjoy the trip


----------



## momdad4kids

DeniseinNS said:


> A few questions:
> 
> 1. How is the crowds and weather in mid-end July at Disney??
> 2. Has anyone driven from Halifax area? if so how was it??
> 
> 
> 1. We usually go in March but did go one yr in Sept and it was very hot and humid, not unbearable and free dinning made up for it.
> 
> 2. We've done the drive several times from NB and its about 28 hrs of driving from Houlton Maine. If you cross the border at Calais it would save about an hr or so off that. Google maps is almost bang on for driving time and allows for stops for food and fuel as well. We normally break it into 2 days of travel to get us into Florida then use the 3rd day to get into Orlando. Hershey Pa. is a nice break and you can stock up on chocolate to help keep you nourished the rest of they way,lol. There are 6 ppl in our family, 4 of whom love to shop and there's tons of outlet shopping throughout the states. I have few different routes depending on how much traffic you care to travel in, if you want I can pass those along as well.


----------



## Fundytrail

Not looking good for our 6 AM flight on March 27th :-(

40+ centimetres of snow


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Fundytrail ... did you make it out?  I see United is still flying, but no one else.


----------



## DVCALMA

well with todays storm and one possible on sunday we are waving the white flag. hard to believe but last night we got 2 aeroplan seats to mco on saturday returning on thursday next week for normal amount of points 25,000 each. there were quite a few options actually. even got 3 of the 5 nights at SS. have to buy the other 2. quick trip but weather looks much better than here. grateful for aerpolan and DVC.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

From what I see out there ... get out while you can!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

DVCALMA said:


> well with todays storm and one possible on sunday we are waving the white flag. hard to believe but last night we got 2 aeroplan seats to mco on saturday returning on thursday next week for normal amount of points 25,000 each. there were quite a few options actually. even got 3 of the 5 nights at SS. have to buy the other 2. quick trip but weather looks much better than here. grateful for aerpolan and DVC.



Have a great trip!  I'm so jealous!


----------



## Fundytrail

Ted in Halifax said:
			
		

> Fundytrail ... did you make it out?  I see United is still flying, but no one else.



Yep we made it out and arrived at the resort around 4 pm.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Fundytrail, that is amazing that you made it out.  I booked my 2015 trip.  Jan 17th to Feb 2nd.  4 people on United for $1,629 cdn .... not bad!


----------



## dis_guy

Ted in Halifax said:


> Fundytrail, that is amazing that you made it out.  I booked my 2015 trip.  Jan 17th to Feb 2nd.  4 people on United for $1,629 cdn .... not bad!



Good score, Ted! Where are you flying from?


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Halifax, via United.


----------



## dis_guy

That is a good price. We usually fly United out of Edmonton. They invariably have the best prices here, too. I'm hoping our luck continues when our proposed dates at the end of March 2015 open up.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

$408 a person here is now a good price, plus I have elite status, so no bag fees.

I've been trying to use my westjet companion fare plus my westjet reward money, but prices are in the mid $600 to high $700 per person.  I'm getting to a point where I'm concerned I can ever use these on westjet.


----------



## Honeystar120608

Ted in Halifax said:


> $408 a person here is now a good price, plus I have elite status, so no bag fees.
> 
> I've been trying to use my westjet companion fare plus my westjet reward money, but prices are in the mid $600 to high $700 per person.  I'm getting to a point where I'm concerned I can ever use these on westjet.



Great deal! I managed to get a deal back last August, 4 seats for $1483 CA. The lowest I've seen thus far, and it was for travel in October. With free dining, that made our decision to go easy. (Flying out of Moncton)

This year we are waiting it out, seeing what transpires for October this year. It's our 10 yr anniversary and we REALLY want to go, but are on a tight budget. We want to surprise the kids too


----------



## dis_guy

Ted in Halifax said:


> $408 a person here is now a good price, plus I have elite status, so no bag fees.
> 
> I've been trying to use my westjet companion fare plus my westjet reward money, but prices are in the mid $600 to high $700 per person.  I'm getting to a point where I'm concerned I can ever use these on westjet.



We got $445 pp for our recent March break trip. Prices from YEG are looking a bit higher for 2015 so far but we won't even see our dates until early May.

I hear ya! I have a ton of Aeroplan points and they are near impossible to use when we can go anywhere. Europe seems much easier to book so I may hold onto them until we decide to back there.



Honeystar120608 said:


> Great deal! I managed to get a deal back last August, 4 seats for $1483 CA. The lowest I've seen thus far, and it was for travel in October. With free dining, that made our decision to go easy. (Flying out of Moncton)
> 
> This year we are waiting it out, seeing what transpires for October this year. It's our 10 yr anniversary and we REALLY want to go, but are on a tight budget. We want to surprise the kids too



I think everyone is being pretty careful with their money these days. I know we were way more purposeful and circumspect in our spending on our trip last week. I'm already scrutinizing everything thinking of ways to maximize our vacation fund.


----------



## Dimples1973ca

I was able to book 4 seats for $1620. $405 pp was a pretty decent rate out of Halifax so I jumped on it. Times were decent and fly home on Saturday evening. We were OK with paying $500 pp so the savings will give us a few extras.


----------



## Fundytrail

Ted in Halifax said:


> Fundytrail, that is amazing that you made it out.  I booked my 2015 trip.  Jan 17th to Feb 2nd.  4 people on United for $1,629 cdn .... not bad!



WOW! Great price


----------



## Disney_Mama

Heading to OKW end of August for a girls only trip.  Just me and my two DD's.  Thinking about driving down unless I get a really, really good deal.  Fun to have the car there.  Then we could do some day trips to the beach or Kennedy Space Centre.  Maybe even get to Universal for Harry Potter.


----------



## CaperTiff

Hi everyone ! I haven't been on the boards in a while, not posting anyway. Always lurking.  We just moved home from Alberta in December and planning a girls trip to WDW  for DD  6 th birthday in sept .Hoping for free dining and decent cost flights out of Halifax since the ones out of Sydney are rediculous times. I'm also a travel agent so I'm even more so obsessive with checking prices on my disney agent page.


----------



## teekathepony

CaperTiff said:


> Hi everyone ! I haven't been on the boards in a while, not posting anyway. Always lurking.  We just moved home from Alberta in December and planning a girls trip to WDW  for DD  6 th birthday in sept .Hoping for free dining and decent cost flights out of Halifax since the ones out of Sydney are rediculous times. I'm also a travel agent so I'm even more so obsessive with checking prices on my disney agent page.



Welcome home 

Ugh, the flights from Sydney are the worst. We're fighting that same battle with flights for September. (Waiting on enough AirMiles!)


----------



## disneyshan

Glad I found this thread!   We are leaving for WDW on April 29!  So excited   Just curious, anyone just back who has an extra 20% off merchandise coupon on the bottom of a Counter Service receipt who is willing to part with it?  My son who just turned 4 has been saving his money for this trip and really wants the monorail (and on a 100$ item - he'd save 20$ and be able to get another little something!).  However, apparently the last day the coupons are available is April 29 and we will only be arriving mid afternoon and therefore not be at a park to get one of those coupons!  I'm assuming the expiry date is later than April 29, but I don't really know!  If anyone has one in the Halifax area, I can come to get it or meet up to get it.  Thanks


----------



## CaperCris

We're in Sydney also.  We're not going until next fall but plan on flying out of Halifax.  Seems like Delta has the best prices right now.  What airline do most people find the best prices with?


----------



## disneyshan

We are flying Westjet because they have direct flights (with a 20 month old and a just 4 year old, that's important to us!)  We also have a WestJet credit card that we get a companion fare of 99$ (and got 250 westjet dollars when we signed up) so it made it more affordable.  Last year we flew canjet and it was a bit less expensive, but with seat selection fees both ways to make sure we were sitting together so that the baby could move from one of us to the other, it added 100$ on to the price.


----------



## LuzzBightyear

Started pricing flights for a fall trip (2nd week in November) from Charlottetown.
It starts at $800...higher if I wanted decent travel times (like not a late night arrival).

Yuck, yuck and yuck!


----------



## momdad4kids

I hear you Luzz.. We've been pricing from Boston north up to NB and the only decent prices Ive found have been from Portland Maine and still they're over $350 USD pp x 6, it gets expensive. Add another $250 for hotels and $100 for fuel ect. We're seriously considering driving again. If we fly from downeast Maine we lose a day getting to Portland, a day flying to Orlando, add 1 extra day and we're there. 
  We flew from Boston 2 yrs ago for $185 return, taxes and fees incl, with 6 of us the savings made the extra travel  worth it, no matter where we fly from we're at least 2 hrs to the closest airport and Boston's only about 6hrs anyway.
   I think the era of cheap flights into Orlando is over with airlines reducing flights to fill empty seats, rising fuel and operating costs flying is going to once again be for business or a luxury item for a few.


----------



## shameless3

Unfortunately the charter flights only fly during the winter months, but be aware (if you are not so already) that delta, united, etc. all charge $25+ per checked bag each way and are not direct flights (obviously).  

When I saw a flight for $450 in May with Delta I decided to pay the extra $75 and fly direct with Transat and that included my bags.  I know that West Jet codes shares with someone as well and to watch who the flight is actually with as I have been dinged with baggage fees returning from Florida in the past.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

LuzzBightyear said:


> Started pricing flights for a fall trip (2nd week in November) from Charlottetown.
> It starts at $800...higher if I wanted decent travel times (like not a late night arrival).
> 
> Yuck, yuck and yuck!



This summer, we're flying on Delta from Halifax.  Not as good as flying from Charlottetown, but for $405, and arriving before 1 pm, it was worth it.


----------



## DVCALMA

We were at wdw in late march for a hastily arranged 5 night stay.  Had some dvc points and lots of aeroplan points so why not.  Due to booking on tuesday evening and departing on saturday, got one reservation for 2 nights at ssr and then another reservation for 1 more night at ssr. That took until wednesday afternoon to get and then we made a reservation at coronodo springs for the first 2 nights.  Flights went well. Had to change terminals at newark but no problems. Got some good dinner reservations before we left.  Made fast pass arrangements before we left.  We were only going to 1 park for one day,  MK. We were in parks on 3 trips last year and we will be back in November so this was mostly about relaxing and escaping blizzards and ice storms. We did not have enough time to receive dme particulars but no problem as you just go to the counter and they look up your reservation and give you a boarding pass. Give them your airline luggage claim and they retrieve your checked bags. Only problem was ours were over 6 hours arriving to the room.  Pleased with coronodo and ssr. We love okw but studios at ssr have only 1 bed and a sofa so a little nicer than okw in that regard. We just like the colors and theming at okw as well as the smaller neighbourhood pools but would certainly accept ssr again.  My biggest compliant is that there are no windows that open at any dvc resorts we have stayed at.  Even the patio doors do not have screens so you cannot leave that open and some situations there would be a lack of security so could not be considered. We like fresh air especially for sleeping and would love to not have to run ac.  We do not have ac at home and the weather in Florida when we are there is not hotter than what we experience at home in summer.  We only had 3 of the 4 dinner reservations made when we left and picked up the last one after we arrived. We received our mb upon arrival and they worked great. There was a problem with charging on our band when we were at mk. We went to guest service and they looked after it and included 2 additional ,use at your convenience,  fast passes and coupons for 2 free ice cream bars. Wow, nice recovery.   One thing i want to comment on is how easy it is to make adjustments to your fast passes using the mde app on your phone. It worked great. I know this had been way too long but what I am trying to get across is, even with short notice, you can arrange a great trip. You have to be determined and work at it. We started only 3.5 days from departure and we got dvc accommodations,  good fast passes, and good dinner reservations, narcooses, and artist point, and adjusted one at crystal palace after we got there. People do change plans and reservations so opportunities do arise. Dme arrangements can be made on arrival at mco. Don't fret about things and continually work away at it and you can have a great holiday.  by the way if you have not experienced it stay late at mk and experience the good night kiss. It is unique and cool.


----------



## DVCALMA

We were at wdw in late march for a hastily arranged 5 night stay.  Had some dvc points and lots of aeroplan points so why not.  Due to booking on tuesday evening and departing on saturday, got one reservation for 2 nights at ssr and then another reservation for 1 more night at ssr. That took until wednesday afternoon to get and then we made a reservation at coronodo springs for the first 2 nights.  Flights went well. Had to change terminals at newark but no problems. Got some good dinner reservations before we left.  Made fast pass arrangements before we left.  We were only going to 1 park for one day,  MK. We were in parks on 3 trips last year and we will be back in November so this was mostly about relaxing and escaping blizzards and ice storms. We did not have enough time to receive dme particulars but no problem as you just go to the counter and they look up your reservation and give you a boarding pass. Give them your airline luggage claim and they retrieve your checked bags. Only problem was ours were over 6 hours arriving to the room.  Pleased with coronodo and ssr. We love okw but studios at ssr have only 1 bed and a sofa so a little nicer than okw in that regard. We just like the colors and theming at okw as well as the smaller neighbourhood pools but would certainly accept ssr again.  My biggest compliant is that there are no windows that open at any dvc resorts we have stayed at.  Even the patio doors do not have screens so you cannot leave that open and some situations there would be a lack of security so could not be considered. We like fresh air especially for sleeping and would love to not have to run ac.  We do not have ac at home and the weather in Florida when we are there is not hotter than what we experience at home in summer.  We only had 3 of the 4 dinner reservations made when we left and picked up the last one after we arrived. We received our mb upon arrival and they worked great. There was a problem with charging on our band when we were at mk. We went to guest service and they looked after it and included 2 additional ,use at your convenience,  fast passes and coupons for 2 free ice cream bars. Wow, nice recovery.   One thing i want to comment on is how easy it is to make adjustments to your fast passes using the mde app on your phone. It worked great. I know this had been way too long but what I am trying to get across is, even with short notice, you can arrange a great trip. You have to be determined and work at it. We started only 3.5 days from departure and we got dvc accommodations,  good fast passes, and good dinner reservations, narcooses, and artist point, and adjusted one at crystal palace after we got there. People do change plans and reservations so opportunities do arise. Dme arrangements can be made on arrival at mco. Don't fret about things and continually work away at it and you can have a great holiday.  Regardless of when you are going to be there keep checking for improvements and good things may happen for you. By the way, if you have not experienced it, stay late at mk and experience the good night kiss. It is unique and cool.


----------



## M&M mom

March break 2015!  Booked our flights for March 2015 out of Bangor $384 return, this includes taxes and fees.  We always fly from Bangor.  I have gotten better fares before but with flights increasing in costs lately I decided to book it just to have the peace of mind.  Now the waiting begins.....Hoping for some great discounts disney!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

M&M mom said:


> March break 2015!  Booked our flights for March 2015 out of Bangor $384 return, this includes taxes and fees.  We always fly from Bangor.  I have gotten better fares before but with flights increasing in costs lately I decided to book it just to have the peace of mind.  Now the waiting begins.....Hoping for some great discounts disney!



Flying out of Halifax would be $700 plus best case ... so I understand why you grabbed those fares.


----------



## Fundytrail

Ted in Halifax said:


> Flying out of Halifax would be $700 plus best case ... so I understand why you grabbed those fares.



Yep, prices are high! Airtransat March 2015 direct YHZ to MCO $635.31 right now. 
$384 sounds good, what airline where you using M&M Mom?


----------



## M&M mom

Fundytrail said:


> Yep, prices are high! Airtransat March 2015 direct YHZ to MCO $635.31 right now.
> $384 sounds good, what airline where you using M&M Mom?



We are flying with Delta airlines.  I checked the prices this morning.  They are up to $395 now.


----------



## M&M mom

Ted in Halifax said:


> Flying out of Halifax would be $700 plus best case ... so I understand why you grabbed those fares.



Flying from Portand would be cheaper but such a long drive.  Bangor for us is about 4 1/2 hours driving, same distance to get to Halifax actually so I grabbed the Bangor flights.


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

M&M mom said:


> Flying from Portand would be cheaper but such a long drive.  Bangor for us is about 4 1/2 hours driving, same distance to get to Halifax actually so I grabbed the Bangor flights.



We are in Quispmamsis (outside of Saint John) and ALWAYS fly out of the US, unless we are flying on Aeroplan points (and even then sometimes).  The cost to fly out of Canada are staggering and the schedule from Saint John is particulary terrible as everthing has to connect through Torontro or Montreal.  We normally fly out of Portland and have done as far as Manchester if the deal is good enough.


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

DVCALMA said:


> We were at wdw in late march for a hastily arranged 5 night stay.  Had some dvc points and lots of aeroplan points so why not.  Due to booking on tuesday evening and departing on saturday, got one reservation for 2 nights at ssr and then another reservation for 1 more night at ssr. That took until wednesday afternoon to get and then we made a reservation at coronodo springs for the first 2 nights.  Flights went well. Had to change terminals at newark but no problems. Got some good dinner reservations before we left.  Made fast pass arrangements before we left.  We were only going to 1 park for one day,  MK. We were in parks on 3 trips last year and we will be back in November so this was mostly about relaxing and escaping blizzards and ice storms. We did not have enough time to receive dme particulars but no problem as you just go to the counter and they look up your reservation and give you a boarding pass. Give them your airline luggage claim and they retrieve your checked bags. Only problem was ours were over 6 hours arriving to the room.  Pleased with coronodo and ssr. We love okw but studios at ssr have only 1 bed and a sofa so a little nicer than okw in that regard. We just like the colors and theming at okw as well as the smaller neighbourhood pools but would certainly accept ssr again.  My biggest compliant is that there are no windows that open at any dvc resorts we have stayed at.  Even the patio doors do not have screens so you cannot leave that open and some situations there would be a lack of security so could not be considered. We like fresh air especially for sleeping and would love to not have to run ac.  We do not have ac at home and the weather in Florida when we are there is not hotter than what we experience at home in summer.  We only had 3 of the 4 dinner reservations made when we left and picked up the last one after we arrived. We received our mb upon arrival and they worked great. There was a problem with charging on our band when we were at mk. We went to guest service and they looked after it and included 2 additional ,use at your convenience,  fast passes and coupons for 2 free ice cream bars. Wow, nice recovery.   One thing i want to comment on is how easy it is to make adjustments to your fast passes using the mde app on your phone. It worked great. I know this had been way too long but what I am trying to get across is, even with short notice, you can arrange a great trip. You have to be determined and work at it. We started only 3.5 days from departure and we got dvc accommodations,  good fast passes, and good dinner reservations, narcooses, and artist point, and adjusted one at crystal palace after we got there. People do change plans and reservations so opportunities do arise. Dme arrangements can be made on arrival at mco. Don't fret about things and continually work away at it and you can have a great holiday.  Regardless of when you are going to be there keep checking for improvements and good things may happen for you. By the way, if you have not experienced it, stay late at mk and experience the good night kiss. It is unique and cool.



Nice to see another DVC member so close to home!!!  So glad you enjoyed your vacation!


----------



## DVCALMA

Hello, I wonder how many DVC members there are in new brunswick


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

DVCALMA said:


> Hello, I wonder how many DVC members there are in new brunswick[/QUOTEl]
> 
> I have never met one in person - I have only stumbled across the ones on here


----------



## 100acrewoodfan

Hi,  I'm a New Brunswick DVC owner


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

It's such a pain in the butt to buy DVC for most Canadians because you can't buy from Disney at home from most provinces.  You have to buy on site and it's such a huge decision.  We bought our first contract in 2005 from Disney.  We bought a second contract through resale.  Both were 200pt contracts at SSR.


----------



## Aubie881

Fredericton, vero beach, just 50 points


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

I guess there are more of us than I thought


----------



## DVCALMA

we own at BLT and have used points at BLT, SSR, BWV, OKW and VB. Wish we had of known about resale.  It is nice to move around to learn the differences between all the resorts. We are typically points misers but it is hard to resist those 1 br at OKW. We do love VB for a place to relax. nice and peaceful there. One daughter and I thought about heading down for the 24 hr. event Fly down on Wednesday am. Wednesday afternoon and evening at one park, Thursday at 2 parks, check out of the hotel Friday AM at 5 to go to MK and stay for the 24. Could have had a flight home at 10 through Montreal. Anyway I think with that schedule it is wise we arent going. We will be down in November, not sure we will be using points as we will attending CMN Celebration at WDW. Last year the event was at Coronodo Springs  and rooms were $129/ night even to stay a week later so didnt use points. Anyway it is good to see all the NB people that are members


----------



## vikkii19

We are NB DVC'ers too. Started resale with 50 SSR. Of course that wasn't enough and bought 100 AKV resale again. And then when sales started for VGF last june, we did a quick weekend getaway to buy 85 VGF points. And we're still constantly in a borrowing situation. Leaving in 3 days for our first stay at VGF.


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

vikkii19 said:


> We are NB DVC'ers too. Started resale with 50 SSR. Of course that wasn't enough and bought 100 AKV resale again. And then when sales started for VGF last june, we did a quick weekend getaway to buy 85 VGF points. And we're still constantly in a borrowing situation. Leaving in 3 days for our first stay at VGF.



Where in NB are you Vikki?  We have not stayed at VGF yet.  I think we are going in June/July and I just booked it this week so all I could get was SSR & AKV (but I did luck into 5 nights in a Value studio).  In November, we are trying VFW for the first time and hopefully BCV is my waitlist comes through. I did have VGF for one night but I did not want to switch 3 times in a week.

Have fun on your trip to VGF - I hear it's beautiful!  I have only been there to eat


----------



## DVCALMA

Wow, VGF that would be nice. I am sure you will like it. we always try to get over to GF for a meal just to enjoy the atmosphere. We are on the verge of finalizing aeroplan flights to go for a short 5 nighter to enjoy all the christmas decorations and activities. Great to see all the NBers posting. Enjoy your trips


----------



## hockeymomNS

Registration is now open for the NS DIS Meet for GKTW!!!!
We have a weekend of fun planned and already some amazing prizes for our main event.
Our host hotel is the Courtyard by Marriott, just ask for the NS DIS meet rate.

http://www.courtyardhalifax.com/?gcl...FeJDMgodVm4AvQ

All of our events are family friendly and for those who want to channel their inner pirate, we encourage like attire for our harbour cruise on Saturday night. Last year this was non stop laughter.

We have our own Face Book page or 

2014 NS DIS Meet Itinerary
Friday August 8
Lunch at Chickenburger
Trip/Tour Peggys Cove Area
Dinner at Stayners Wharf, Halifax -6:00pm
See Menu for Group Dining
-Adults $32.00 incl. tax & gratuity
Ghost Walk at the Citadel
-Adults $10.00 Children $7.00

Saturday August 9
Lunch at Lucketts Vineyard, Grand Pre
-See Menu & Pricing
Tour of the Wolfville area
Dinner on your own
Pirate/Harbour Cruise

Sunday August 10
Main Event - Springfield Lake Rec. Centre
- Ages 10 & up - $10.00 each

Monday August 11
Tour of Lunenburg

If you have any questions at all, feel free to contact me.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

hockeymomNS said:


> Registration is now open for the NS DIS Meet for GKTW!!!!
> We have a weekend of fun planned and already some amazing prizes for our main event.
> Our host hotel is the Courtyard by Marriott, just ask for the NS DIS meet rate.
> 
> http://www.courtyardhalifax.com/?gcl...FeJDMgodVm4AvQ
> 
> All of our events are family friendly and for those who want to channel their inner pirate, we encourage like attire for our harbour cruise on Saturday night. Last year this was non stop laughter.
> 
> We have our own Face Book page or
> 
> 2014 NS DIS Meet Itinerary
> Friday August 8
> Lunch at Chickenburger
> Trip/Tour Peggys Cove Area
> Dinner at Stayners Wharf, Halifax -6:00pm
> See Menu for Group Dining
> -Adults $32.00 incl. tax & gratuity
> Ghost Walk at the Citadel
> -Adults $10.00 Children $7.00
> 
> Saturday August 9
> Lunch at Lucketts Vineyard, Grand Pre
> -See Menu & Pricing
> Tour of the Wolfville area
> Dinner on your own
> Pirate/Harbour Cruise
> 
> Sunday August 10
> Main Event - Springfield Lake Rec. Centre
> - Ages 10 & up - $10.00 each
> 
> Monday August 11
> Tour of Lunenburg
> 
> If you have any questions at all, feel free to contact me.




Can't wait!


----------



## DVCALMA

So I am finishing up my walk at fundy national park and a MDX goes by with a plate that says. LUV DVC. Pretty cool. Wish we could have had  a chat.


----------



## DVCALMA

At 7 am this morning we tried to make a BOG reservation for Nov 30 which is 180 days out. Nothing available. You can reserve an additional 10 days out from the start of your resort reservation so we tried foe Dec 3. Nothing available. Incredible. Restaurant seats almost 600. Anyway we will keep trying. Hope for a cancelation to help us out


----------



## teekathepony

Hoping all you folks from Moncton are staying safe. What a horrible tragedy. My thoughts are with the city.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I can't help but thinking of the families of the RCMP killed or injured in Moncton. I don't know if it is Sadness or Anger that I feel right now, it goes back and forth. Moncton, Halifax is with you!


----------



## Disney_Mama

DVCALMA said:


> Hello, I wonder how many DVC members there are in new brunswick



I'm a DVC member


----------



## Sprocket1020

DVCALMA said:


> At 7 am this morning we tried to make a BOG reservation for Nov 30 which is 180 days out. Nothing available. You can reserve an additional 10 days out from the start of your resort reservation so we tried foe Dec 3. Nothing available. Incredible. Restaurant seats almost 600. Anyway we will keep trying. Hope for a cancelation to help us out



hi you might just want to keep checking that is the us thanksgiving weekend most busy holiday in the states its the parks most busy weekend and expected to be more busy the christmas time... if i were you i would keep checkin everyday we will be there in the same time but we decided to leave the 28th friday morning for a 4 day cruise then come back when the crowds calm a bit!!! where are you coming from? we will be leaving nov 18 from moncton


----------



## sprmom

Have any Atlantic Canadians attended this event? We are thinking to go October 31 - I know it is a sell out event but we will be buying tickets shortly.  Thoughts? Our girls are 12 and 14. Does everyone dress up?  My husband wants to dress as a Canadian (he is not much for Halloween but indulges my Disney obsession so we are good to go!).  

Also, when do the Christmas decorations go up? can I straddle both decorating seasons?  

Last year we went in August and on the last weekend, they started putting pumpkins everywhere -  I guess thats what "got me in the mood" for this trip. Let me know, thanks.


----------



## DVCALMA

Sprocket1020 said:


> hi you might just want to keep checking that is the us thanksgiving weekend most busy holiday in the states its the parks most busy weekend and expected to be more busy the christmas time... if i were you i would keep checkin everyday we will be there in the same time but we decided to leave the 28th friday morning for a 4 day cruise then come back when the crowds calm a bit!!! where are you coming from? we will be leaving nov 18 from moncton




Hello, Yes we will be trying often to get that coveted reservation. we are used to being persistent on this stuff. We went to Hawaii in January and we had 5 itinerary changes before we got there. Anyway, we are only arriving on Saturday of the Thanksgiving weekend. We are not going to the parks that day and Sunday evening is MVMCP so we hoped we had a chance to get a reservation on Sunday, but not so far. We are flying from Halifax and Moncton on the 29th. There is 6 of us, 3 from each airport. We are only there 5 nights. Where are you from? Not too hard to tell where we are from. At least 2 of us.


----------



## DVCALMA

sprmom said:


> Have any Atlantic Canadians attended this event? We are thinking to go October 31 - I know it is a sell out event but we will be buying tickets shortly.  Thoughts? Our girls are 12 and 14. Does everyone dress up?  My husband wants to dress as a Canadian (he is not much for Halloween but indulges my Disney obsession so we are good to go!).
> 
> Also, when do the Christmas decorations go up? can I straddle both decorating seasons?
> 
> Last year we went in August and on the last weekend, they started putting pumpkins everywhere -  I guess thats what "got me in the mood" for this trip. Let me know, thanks.



Hello,  We have done this event 3 times. We do enjoy it. As a matter of fact we liked it so much last year we went a second time a couple of days later. Hallowishes are just spectacular. One of our group of 5 dresses up a little and quite a few people do dress up. I am very sure the 31 sells out in advance. As for Christmas decorations I think you can find that info on a board somewhere. I imagine they start taking the Halloween down on Nov 1. I do not know if they put Christmas up as they are taking the Halloween down or completely strip the Halloween first. I have read that the parks get decorated before resorts.  After being there with either Halloween or Christmas decorations up I have to say the park looks pretty blah when neither are up. Have a good trip and enjoy the show


----------



## Sprocket1020

DVCALMA we are from moncton i would guess you are from Alma? Would be nice to meet fellow maritimers lol and ti say the xmas decorations if im right will be up around nov 5 to 10 cant really remember but somewhere around there... The halloween party is awesome im not one to dress up but we went as Dr's withthe hospital scrubs was great light comfy and after splash mtn dried off in like 5 min also the party is really great for no wait times at all


----------



## NicoleDD73

We attended MNSSHP last Nov1st - it was the last day!!  It was great , hubby and I didn't dress up either!!  Just the kids dressed up - DD who is 12 and I waited in line for 1.5 hrs so she could get pics with Jack Skellington and Sally!!
She was overjoyed!!  DS5 loved going to the different areas and getting candy!!
We swung by MK the next day on our way to Ohana and the Christmas decorations were already up!!


----------



## teekathepony

sprmom said:


> Have any Atlantic Canadians attended this event? We are thinking to go October 31 - I know it is a sell out event but we will be buying tickets shortly.  Thoughts? Our girls are 12 and 14. Does everyone dress up?  My husband wants to dress as a Canadian (he is not much for Halloween but indulges my Disney obsession so we are good to go!).
> 
> Also, when do the Christmas decorations go up? can I straddle both decorating seasons?
> 
> Last year we went in August and on the last weekend, they started putting pumpkins everywhere -  I guess thats what "got me in the mood" for this trip. Let me know, thanks.



We've done MNSSHP several times and really enjoyed it! We dressed up as Canadians last year! (Just a Canada t-shirt, but we never have enough room in our luggage to pack a costume.) We do enjoy the party (though truth be told we're more Christmas people and do enjoy the MVMCP more.)  The fireworks and the parade are really what make the whole party worth it.

They start decorating in early November, you might get to see some of it but they don't complete the decorations until after the 20th or so, so you wouldn't get to see all of it. Still, it's worth it to see some! We were there last November 11-18th and early in the trip there were a few things out, MK is usually first to get the decoration changes.

I've never been to the Halloween party close to Halloween, but from what I've read, be prepared for crazy crowds that night.


----------



## amydisney

Hey, my boyfriend and I are going to Disney world the first time in 15 sleeps! We fly out of Halifax to Montreal then to Orlando. Do we go through international customs in Halifax or Montreal? Our flight is at 6:30 am so I'm wondering how early we have to be there?


----------



## Sprocket1020

amydisney said:


> Hey, my boyfriend and I are going to Disney world the first time in 15 sleeps! We fly out of Halifax to Montreal then to Orlando. Do we go through international customs in Halifax or Montreal? Our flight is at 6:30 am so I'm wondering how early we have to be there?



Im not sure how it works there but we usually fly moncton to toronto and then cross customs at toronto but theres no wait as soon as u get off the plan we fallow the connection to us and there is a customs officer there


----------



## Ted in Halifax

amydisney said:


> Hey, my boyfriend and I are going to Disney world the first time in 15 sleeps! We fly out of Halifax to Montreal then to Orlando. Do we go through international customs in Halifax or Montreal? Our flight is at 6:30 am so I'm wondering how early we have to be there?



You go through customs in Montreal.  Your Halifax to Montreal is a domestic flight for sure.


----------



## bigturkey12

We will be  flying into Halifax arriving on a direct flight from Orlando arriving at 4pm
we will have to get bags clear customs
we were hoping to catch the maritime bus to Moncton at 5pm

can anyone walk me through getting from bags and customs to finding this glass bus stop  on bell blvd I do believe. 

Can we do this in 55 minutes??\


all help appreciated.


----------



## Tinkershelly

The doors you come out of after picking up your bags and clearing customs is a short distance from the bus stop.  You will be on the on the correct level, just head out the first set of doors and the glass bus stop will be right there, don't cross the street, stay along the side of the building.  There will be taxi and other shuttles there for pickups as well.  If it doesn't look right to you just ask someone in a tartan vest, they are volunteers.


----------



## Tinkershelly

i just checked this morning and United still has awesome fares for this fall from Halifax to Orlando.  Some Saturday and Sunday departures September through November for as low as $385 return, all taxes and fees included.  I hope someone can use this, unfortunately I can't


----------



## sprmom

Hi! I am interested in taking advantage of these good rates for the Fall. They change hourly I know but we are flexible and rates are good. When booking with United, do most just book on line with them or is it best to use a travel agent? Is there a risk to booking it yourself on line? Anyone has success or issues booking with united directly on line?


----------



## Tinkershelly

sprmom said:


> Hi! I am interested in taking advantage of these good rates for the Fall. They change hourly I know but we are flexible and rates are good. When booking with United, do most just book on line with them or is it best to use a travel agent? Is there a risk to booking it yourself on line? Anyone has success or issues booking with united directly on line?



We've booked directly with them online without any problems for the past 6-7 years or so.  The advantage for doing it yourself is that you can keep checking the prices and actually book your tickets at any time of the day or week, like midnight on Saturday, when a TA might not be working.  And as you know, fares can change hourly, so my advice is to set a price that you will be comfortable with and when the fares get to that price buy them right away.  And with United you can choose your seats without paying extra, and you can change them after booking without paying extra as well.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I book with United directly and this has always worked out best!  Also, set up an account online to accrue Mileageplus rewards.


----------



## sprmom

Thanks, I just bought four tickets through United.  Prices were great and I'm happy.  This will be our third Disney trip in 14 months.  I get just as excited each time.  Our March trip was to DL Paris, so great.  Anxious to get back to "our park".  Thanks for the ticket purchase tips.  Trip #15 here we come! Whoo hoo!


----------



## M&M mom

Waiting for 2015 rates to come out!  Probably won't book until fall when they bring out some sort of promotion for winter but still feels good to see 2015 rates available.  Would love to get a free dining PIN.  Got one last year for March break but we didn't go to Disney last year.  Flights are booked for this year already!!!    I can't wait to see my castle again.


----------



## Sprocket1020

Will anyone be in disney in november?


----------



## DVCALMA

I almost hate to say this but on the other hand, I will be there in November twice. Once for the CMN Celebration convention arriving on the 10th or 11th and departing on the 15th and then the family and myself will be back on the 29th for 5 nights. Pre Christmas is a nice time to be there. I will not have much free time during the first visit but will get a little park time,but the family visit is well planned. We do not go there to rest. Once you get off the DME the rest is over. Our philosophy is, if you want to rest or sleep, save the money and stay home. Too much to see and do.


----------



## caisland

DVCALMA said:


> We do not go there to rest. Once you get off the DME the rest is over. Our philosophy is, if you want to rest or sleep, save the money and stay home. Too much to see and do.



This is sooo much my motto!!!

DW usually is wiped out by day 3....


----------



## Sprocket1020

Nice we will be there from the 18 to december 6 and doing a cruise in there too


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

Sprocket1020 said:


> Nice we will be there from the 18 to december 6 and doing a cruise in there too



We are in WDW Nov 22-29 then on the Oasis of the Seas Nov 29-Dec 6.  I can't wait!!


----------



## DVCALMA

wow, there are some pretty nice trips going on. Congrats to everyone


----------



## Sprocket1020

Canadian Disney Mom said:


> We are in WDW Nov 22-29 then on the Oasis of the Seas Nov 29-Dec 6.  I can't wait!!



That sounds like fun we will be on the dream nov 28 where in atlantic canada you guys from?


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

Sprocket1020 said:


> That sounds like fun we will be on the dream nov 28 where in atlantic canada you guys from?



Quispamsis, NB (outside of Saint John).  You?


----------



## Sprocket1020

From moncton so where are you guys flying out of?


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

Saint John


----------



## Sprocket1020

New FB group 

https://m.facebook.com/groups/1456171727981389?ref=bookmark


----------



## Ted in Halifax

What is the facebook group?


----------



## Sprocket1020

Its for disney fans to share stories pics anything ask questions etc


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Thanks!


----------



## pumpkinhead10a

Heading out on the 10 Nov. from Portland Me. returning on the 19th. Staying on all music resort , stayed at Pop , POFQ and PORS on past visits , PORS was our least favorite too spread out , took 3 to 4 days to figure out the layout of the resort as the signage were pointing the wrong way, very confusing as other guest were having the same problems!

have a nice trip


----------



## teekathepony

Sprocket1020 said:


> New FB group
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/1456171727981389?ref=bookmark



Sounds fun, count me in.


----------



## DVCALMA

We have 3 flying from Moncton and 3 from Halifax due to where people live. We are fortunate that we collect a lot of Aeroplan miles so that is what we always use for personal travel. When using Aerpolan you still have to pay fees and taxes on those fees and it was about $97 from Moncton and $147 from Halifax. We all meet in Montreal and go the rest of the way on the same flight on the departure. The 3 coming home to Halifax are using United through Newark so I do not know where the extra cost is coming from. Too bad Moncton lost the 1 United flight a day to Newark. That opened up a lot of options for using Aeroplan. We booked for MCO from Moncton in March on Tuesday and departed on Saturday for normal miles and it was all United through Newark. We booked May 9 for travel Nov 29 and were unable to get it for regular points levels. I will be going from Moncton on what is really a business trip on Nov 10 for 5 nights. I am on expenses and just booked it this week and it was pricey. A hint for Moncton travelers. We have started traveling through Montreal instead of Toronto when connections in Montreal are suitable. We do that when flying from Moncton on the Dash 4. They are just slow, so connecting in Montreal gets you into a faster plane earlier.


----------



## hockeymomNS

We are very excited to announce that the Nova Scotia DIS Meet for GKTW is a go for our 4th year. Given that only 3 of us plan this meet and work with other charities/ groups AND given that one of us is a farmer, our date choices are minimal. We have had to move our event this year and our go to date is July 12, 2015. That is a Sunday and as always, there will be events starting on Friday. More to come on those early in the new year. We realize that people like to plan their vacations around our event as well as tour on their own so we announced our date early. Start planning


----------



## ericar

Hi 
From Amherst. We are flying from Halifax on Sunwing end of Jan. There are 4 of us for 1745. We have gone from Bangor before for 1100 for 4 tickets but by the time we pay for a car from the sanford airport to Disney , tips, change of money to U.S. dollars, gas to Bangor and parking , I feel 1745 is as good or better . Westjet was going to be around 2800.


----------



## Sprocket1020

I would say thats a great price for 4 from halifax


----------



## dennise

That is a good price.  We flew with them last year as did our son and daughter and their families and had no major difficulties.


----------



## Terra Nova guy

Hello everyone. I just joined after coming back from WDW two weeks ago and beginning to suffer withdrawal! I thought doing some posting and getting more involved on the boards might be a good kind of therapy! 

I'm posting here since I'm curious if there are any DISers in from Newfoundland, particularly from St. John's.


----------



## AJ1983

Terra Nova guy said:


> Hello everyone. I just joined after coming back from WDW two weeks ago and beginning to suffer withdrawal! I thought doing some posting and getting more involved on the boards might be a good kind of therapy!
> 
> I'm posting here since I'm curious if there are any DISers in from Newfoundland, particularly from St. John's.



Hi there! Fellow Newf here, and I also just got back from Florida two weeks ago haha!


----------



## NL WDW Fan

Another Newfoundlander here, we are unexpectedly in Orlando on American Thanksgiving.  Where should we eat, as we don't want a turkey dinner?!


----------



## DVCALMA

I just came back from 5 nights at Coronodo Springs. Was attending CMN convention but did get a little free time in parks. I came home Saturday. There was quite a few Christmas decorations up. I was in all 4 parks only briefly. MK had the most decorations up. I was not in any other resorts and there were no decorations up at Coronado. Parks were fairly busy. I have come to the conclusion that there might be slower times of the year but even slower is fairly busy. I was at rope drop on Tuesday morning at MK and at 9:15 the line for Mine Train was at 90 minutes. We have found in our trips that late nights after Wishes works well for crowds. In October of 2013 MK was open until 1 am on a Sunday with EMH till 3 am. Wife and I only went in at midnight. It was pretty quiet. We stayed for the Goodnight Kiss at 3 am. Nothing wrong with a sundae at Plaza ice cream at 2:30 am. Well a week from Saturday I am going back as the family is going. I have to think all the decorations will be up. Should be nice.


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

DVCALMA said:


> I just came back from 5 nights at Coronodo Springs. Was attending CMN convention but did get a little free time in parks. I came home Saturday. There was quite a few Christmas decorations up. I was in all 4 parks only briefly. MK had the most decorations up. I was not in any other resorts and there were no decorations up at Coronado. Parks were fairly busy. I have come to the conclusion that there might be slower times of the year but even slower is fairly busy. I was at rope drop on Tuesday morning at MK and at 9:15 the line for Mine Train was at 90 minutes. We have found in our trips that late nights after Wishes works well for crowds. In October of 2013 MK was open until 1 am on a Sunday with EMH till 3 am. Wife and I only went in at midnight. It was pretty quiet. We stayed for the Goodnight Kiss at 3 am. Nothing wrong with a sundae at Plaza ice cream at 2:30 am. Well a week from Saturday I am going back as the family is going. I have to think all the decorations will be up. Should be nice.



Thanks for posting!  We are going on Saturday (the 22nd) for a week.  I hope it is still slowish!


----------



## DVCALMA

I hope you are enjoying so far and continue to enjoy


----------



## DVCALMA

We have been home from a 5 night stay at OKW. Decorations were all up everywhere. Things were very nice. Visited WL and GF also and the decorations were very nice. MVCP is a great event to attend. Snow on Main Street. Osbornes light show at DHS was very nice also. Candlelight processional at 
Epcot was really good. Illuminations has a special grand finale over the Christmas period and it is call Peace On Earth. It is just outstanding. Hoop de doo had some Christmas elements inserted in it and was good. Christmas Carols were sung which added a nice touch to the show. I think that anyone who goes when the Christmas events are occurring will enjoy their time. Merry Christmas


----------



## DVCALMA

I should add one thing that people may not know about but is a good change, we think. Air Canada baggage now comes out on B side at MCO. That is 1 level above DME. Waiting 15 minutes and bringing your luggage with you to DME is much better than waiting up to 6 hrs for your luggage. Just walk over to the elevator and you are almost there. It is nice not to have to lug it but lugging it is easier now and we think it is worth it.


----------



## hockeymomNS

The 4th Annual NS DIS Meet for Give Kids The World is the weekend of August 14-16, 2015. Meet other DISers as well as the Orlando team all while raising money towards the DIS's commitment of one million dollars for GKTW. This event has grown fast in three short years drawing folks from both sides of the border. 

Just think, you can talk Disney to your hearts content and these people will get it!!!!!!

Find us on FB or our website (be patient) http://nsdismeet.weebly.com/


----------



## DisneyFreak06

hockeymomNS said:


> The 4th Annual NS DIS Meet for Give Kids The World is the weekend of August 14-16, 2015. Meet other DISers as well as the Orlando team all while raising money towards the DIS's commitment of one million dollars for GKTW. This event has grown fast in three short years drawing folks from both sides of the border.
> 
> Just think, you can talk Disney to your hearts content and these people will get it!!!!!!
> 
> Find us on FB or our website (be patient) http://nsdismeet.weebly.com/



If I'm home, I'll be there!  Not sure yet.  I cancelled the Disney trip.   But I am planning to walk the Camino de Santiago.  As of now, the plan is to leave on July 11 which would mean I get home around the 18th.  Unless I walk a lot faster and finish it sooner. (Although I'm not sure if I can walk 750+ km any faster than that!)


----------



## Fundytrail

The wife is counting the days now 

We are staying at Bonnet Creek for the third time but would live to be back at OKW, a one bedroom at WBC for 14 nights is about $1,900 less than renting points for a studio at OKW :-( and cannot justify the price difference even after adding in a car rental of $355.


----------



## Applemomma

DisneyFreak06 said:


> If I'm home, I'll be there!  Not sure yet.  I cancelled the Disney trip.   But I am planning to walk the Camino de Santiago.  As of now, the plan is to leave on July 11 which would mean I get home around the 18th.  Unless I walk a lot faster and finish it sooner. (Although I'm not sure if I can walk 750+ km any faster than that!)



Take me with you!!!! Though TinkerShelley and hockeymomNS would kill me if I missed the event  ...still...might be worth a beating!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Applemomma said:


> Take me with you!!!! Though TinkerShelley and hockeymomNS would kill me if I missed the event  ...still...might be worth a beating!



I think I am leaving a little earlier now so I should be home in time.    You are welcome to come.  Hee hee hee


----------



## pooksma

Soon is not soon enough!


----------



## luvlabor

Hi-
Just thought I would introduce myself.  I'm Jessica, and my daughter, Cassidy, was granted her wish to go to Disney World and dance with a prince through Make A Wish.  We are sooooooooooooooo excited!!!  We live in Upper Sackville, NS.  There will be 7 (of the 10) of us going.  My husband, myself, Cassidy, and 4 of our other kids (ages 3, 7, 10 and 17).  We've never been to Disney before and can't wait to make some awesome memories.  Cassidy has epilepsy and neuro-degnerative disease and so we are so incredibly grateful for Make A Wish providing this opportunity for us!!!
I've learned so many tips from the DIS boards already!
Jessica


----------



## hey_jude

luvlabor said:


> Hi-
> Just thought I would introduce myself.  I'm Jessica, and my daughter, Cassidy, was granted her wish to go to Disney World and dance with a prince through Make A Wish.  We are sooooooooooooooo excited!!!  We live in Upper Sackville, NS.  There will be 7 (of the 10) of us going.  My husband, myself, Cassidy, and 4 of our other kids (ages 3, 7, 10 and 17).  We've never been to Disney before and can't wait to make some awesome memories.  Cassidy has epilepsy and neuro-degnerative disease and so we are so incredibly grateful for Make A Wish providing this opportunity for us!!!
> I've learned so many tips from the DIS boards already!
> Jessica



Hi Jessica.

Are you going to start a PTR?  I'd love to hear more about Cassidy's wish trip plans.  Did you get the car rental worked out?

Judy


----------



## hockeymomNS

Upper Sackville? You are just a minute away from our DIS Meet which raises money for Give Kids The World where all wish children and their families stay. Have a look at our website.

http://nsdismeet.weebly.com


----------



## luvlabor

hey_jude said:


> Hi Jessica.
> 
> Are you going to start a PTR?  I'd love to hear more about Cassidy's wish trip plans.  Did you get the car rental worked out?
> 
> Judy



I haven't done a PTR....and not sure I will get to one.  My husband travels a lot with work and so I'm often "flying solo" with lots of kids so my time is very limited.  And I did find a minivan for about $260USD.  MUCH better than the $600 I had previously found.  Thanks!



hockeymomNS said:


> Upper Sackville? You are just a minute away from our DIS Meet which raises money for Give Kids The World where all wish children and their families stay. Have a look at our website.
> 
> http://nsdismeet.weebly.com



Wow!!  That is very close to us.  I've never heard about the DIS meet.  I will check our calendar closer to the date and see if we can attend.  What an awesome thing that you all are doing to help raise money for GKTW!!!


----------



## hey_jude

luvlabor said:


> I haven't done a PTR....and not sure I will get to one.  My husband travels a lot with work and so I'm often "flying solo" with lots of kids so my time is very limited.  And I did find a minivan for about $260USD.  MUCH better than the $600 I had previously found.  Thanks!



I'm glad you found a reasonable car rental rate.  I completely understand about not having time to do the PTR. I could never find the time to write one either!


----------



## Fundytrail

I suggest to the wife this morning that we may have to delay our trip to Florida until the snowmobile season was over.............. just thought that I better let everyone know I'm still alive and we are departing to Florida on schedule


----------



## Fundytrail

Has anyone departed Halifax (YHZ) via Air Transat this year, if so did you check-in upstairs at the International end or on the main floor at the Domestic check-in? 

Last year we had to check-in at the Domestic desk and clear customs/immigration in Orlando, the year before we checked in at the International end and cleared customs/immigration in Halifax, both flights were Air Transat.


----------



## Applemomma

Fundytrail said:


> I suggest to the wife this morning that we may have to delay our trip to Florida until the snowmobile season was over.............. just thought that I better let everyone know I'm still alive and we are departing to Florida on schedule



Was your head very bruised from where she slapped you upside it?! LOL


----------



## DVCALMA

Mrs. and I just returned from 7 nights at OKW last night. We do really like it there and the fact the points required for a stay is lower than all other DVC resorts is also a positive. It is usually pretty easy to get a reservation at. There was a  pick up truck from N.B. in our building. It had a Sussex dealer sticker. Also saw someone with a Kings Landing shirt on Main Street. Weather was very nice and hot, temperatures around 30 with the exception of the last full day which was heavy cloud. We were not with our park commando adult children so we tend to just go to parks for evenings, dinner and night time spectacular. We had good meals and of course the night time shows are very good. Had an outstanding meal at Narcoosees at GF. The new hub changes at MK have really improved getting around there in the evenings and finding a place to watch the evening shows. There is one change related to that that is unfortunate but was likely necessary to make the improvements, and that is the elimination of a few green or garden areas. There is a lot more concrete area than there used to, just not as nice to look at. The area that is worst is the hub with the partners statue. There used to be quite a bit if garden areas and park benches. There is very little garden and I did not see a bench. It is mostly all concrete now. Too bad. On Saturday MK was open until 1am with emh until 3. 7DMT still had a 30 or 40 min wait at 2am and later. It is hard to beat a sundae from the plaza ice cream shop at 2:30 am. One thing we did notice was the performance of cast members, especially in retail locations. They spend a lot of their time talking to each other and do not pay attention to customers. Coincidentally the 2 Christmas stores were the best. Even at the DVC booths the cast member is hiding at the back and not at the front to greet people. Anyway it was a good trip. I hope everyone is planning trips and I hope you have a good time.


----------



## Fundytrail

Checked into Bonnet Creek last on Sunday(12th) for 14 nights, ask at the front desk for a lake view and ended up in Tower 3 on the 7th floor with a lake and EPCOT fireworks view


----------



## Ashjen

Hi everyone.  I'm Shelly from Fredericton, New Brunswick.  Lover of Walt Disney World.  Went as kid with my parents several times when it was only the Magic Kingdom.  Stayed at Daytona Beach and did a day trip for the park.  Imagine...Disney World for 1 day.  Times sure have changed.  Started going to the parks again with my kids and when they outgrew it, we still continued to go.  Generally go every November...very sad when on occasion it has been every other November.  Even after all these years, I still tear up when I go there - arrival and departure...most especially with Hollywood Studios Walt Disney:  One Man's Dream.  No trip planned yet...but I am optimistic.  Loving these boards!


----------



## jackie721red

Terra Nova guy said:


> Hello everyone. I just joined after coming back from WDW two weeks ago and beginning to suffer withdrawal! I thought doing some posting and getting more involved on the boards might be a good kind of therapy!
> 
> I'm posting here since I'm curious if there are any DISers in from Newfoundland, particularly from St. John's.


 
Hi, jackie721red here from St. Johns, NL, we are heading to WDW again in sept and cant wait


----------



## DVCALMA

well we have plans. I hope everyone is able to begin planning. Going to be at MK on Halloween. MNSSHP fireworks are very good


----------



## Fundytrail

Just booked our resort and air yesterday for April 2016 

Staying at Bonnet Creek again and flying Air Transat direct from Halifax.


----------



## D15NEY

Also in St.John's!


----------



## hockeymomNS

Don't forget that the 4th NS DIS Meet for Give Kids The World is coming up August 16th. Pete, Dustin, Kathy and Teresa from the DIS, along with Kaylee Rodiguez, Development Manager from Give Kids will be joining us this year. Come sit and talk Disney to your hearts content without feeling like a freak!!!! With so many DISers visiting, we have a whole weekend of fun planned so look us up at www.nsdismeet.weebly.com and join the fun.


----------



## SplashMom

The Air Transat prices look really good for a direct flight YHZ-MCO on March break.  I'm concerned about travelling in March and having bad weather.  If the flight is cancelled, there are no other flights to take.  Has anyone ever had this happen?  I could miss my cruise and that would be terrible.  We travel every March break and the flight prices are terrible, but we have had delays before and I'm afraid that we wouldn't get there.  Any feedback?


----------



## LauraJean

D15NEY said:


> Also in St.John's!


The land of no summer! I'm in Corner Brook.


----------



## ginny_lynn

Is anyone else missing summer? It has been colder and rainy here for almost a week now  We leave for Disney in 23 days and I am excited for the overbearing heat at this point...lol


----------



## LauraJean

ginny_lynn said:


> Is anyone else missing summer? It has been colder and rainy here for almost a week now  We leave for Disney in 23 days and I am excited for the overbearing heat at this point...lol



Lol


----------



## Fundytrail

SplashMom said:


> The Air Transat prices look really good for a direct flight YHZ-MCO on March break.  I'm concerned about travelling in March and having bad weather.  If the flight is cancelled, there are no other flights to take.  Has anyone ever had this happen?  I could miss my cruise and that would be terrible.  We travel every March break and the flight prices are terrible, but we have had delays before and I'm afraid that we wouldn't get there.  Any feedback?



In 2014 we got caught in the late March snow storm travelling Air Transat, the flight was never cancelled just delayed until the runways were clear and a crew made it to the airport.
If you have an early morning flight out of Halifax the aircraft is normally in Halifax the evening prior to your departure.


----------



## simplyton

Hey everyone 

Im Andy originally from Scotland but now living just outside Charlottetown PEI 
There is four of us here now DW, DD 8 and DS who'll be turning 4 in Jan while in FL 

Big Florida fan - used to manage out there minimum once every couple of years however its been 7 years since our last trip as we were busy making Canada our new home. 
Uncle retired to Dunedin so it meant we always had a base near the coast, plenty of time spent in Clearwater & Tampa and always make sure we made time for a few days at the parks

Had been too long since our last so we booked flights for 2wks Jan/Feb 2016 with Westjet staying in a villa out near Posner Park 
Plan on adding some onsite time just sweating the details at the moment 

Usually do a lot of my Disney planning through the DIBB but found juggling 3 currencies just too much to handle this time 
Looking forward to sharing my 180 day dance in a few days and hopefully my trip plans as they develop


----------



## DisneyFreak06

simplyton said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Im Andy originally from Scotland but now living just outside Charlottetown PEI
> There is four of us here now DW, DD 8 and DS who'll be turning 4 in Jan while in FL
> 
> Big Florida fan - used to manage out there minimum once every couple of years however its been 7 years since our last trip as we were busy making Canada our new home.
> Uncle retired to Dunedin so it meant we always had a base near the coast, plenty of time spent in Clearwater & Tampa and always make sure we made time for a few days at the parks
> 
> Had been too long since our last so we booked flights for 2wks Jan/Feb 2016 with Westjet staying in a villa out near Posner Park
> Plan on adding some onsite time just sweating the details at the moment
> 
> Usually do a lot of my Disney planning through the DIBB but found juggling 3 currencies just too much to handle this time
> Looking forward to sharing my 180 day dance in a few days and hopefully my trip plans as they develop




First off, Welcome! Both to the Dis and (a little late) to Charlottetown!   Were you able to get those direct fights?  I would love to be able to take advantage of that!  I find it kind of funny it took them so long to do this.  I can only travel during March Break or summer, (teacher), and the prices are icky.  OH well.  

Good luck with your planning!  

PS... Scotland is and always has been on my bucket list!


----------



## SherriLynn44

wow - how exciting to see more people from PEI on the DIS!

We are heading back to the World November 30 - staying at the Polynesian!!!  So excited!!  It's my son's first trip and my brother's as well   We are flying out of Halifax.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

ginny_lynn said:


> Is anyone else missing summer? It has been colder and rainy here for almost a week now  We leave for Disney in 23 days and I am excited for the overbearing heat at this point...lol



I thought I'd already replied to this one! Oops!!

I totally understand!  I have been (almost repeatedly) telling people "And THIS is why I go to Florida in the summer!"  It's not the only reason, but that's part of it.  Guaranteed heat! LOL


----------



## simplyton

DisneyFreak06 said:


> First off, Welcome! Both to the Dis and (a little late) to Charlottetown!   Were you able to get those direct fights?  I would love to be able to take advantage of that!  I find it kind of funny it took them so long to do this.  I can only travel during March Break or summer, (teacher), and the prices are icky.  OH well.
> 
> Good luck with your planning!
> 
> PS... Scotland is and always has been on my bucket list!



Thanks for the welcome 

Yeah managed to get direct from Charlottetown and saved around $600 from the flights we had been eye-ing up from Moncton  
I feel for you - our 1st few trips always had to be outwith school time due to kids and 2 sisters who are teachers. Amazing how quickly the prices shoot up when the kids are out of school. 

As for Scotland its definitely worth a visit can't promise "guarantee heat" 
We returned home for a visit in summer 2012 and it rained 17 out of the 18 days we were there. 

Hopefully this Westjet direct service from Halifax to Glasgow sticks around as we've had a few sets of visitors this summer loving the ease of non-stop


----------



## Canadian Girl

Looks like quite a few Islanders here. I will be trying out the direct flight this winter. I took my youngest two last March break on the direct flight from Moncton and it was great not having to change especially as I was travelling alone with them for the first time.


----------



## Fundytrail

As we all know most U.S. gas stations require a ZIP code when paying at the pump with a credit card. You can now use your Canadian Master Card using the numbers from your postal code.
i.e. A*2*B *3*C*4*, the 5 digit number you should enter is 23400. Does anyone know if VISA has a similar option?

http://www.mastercard.ca/education/travel-tips/US-gas-code.html


----------



## Ted in Halifax

How is this?  

http://www.td.com/to-our-customers/tdhelps/#psce|cid=871|lid=1|tid=001|vid=a024719cf


----------



## Fundytrail

Quite on the Atlantic Canada front, hope the Canadian dollar has not affected anyone's plans


----------



## Disney_Mama

We are heading down in 2 weeks.  Dollar sucks but it's not the first and won't be the last time.  
Staying at OKW.  Going to do a whole bunch of relaxing and finish the week off with the Wine and Dine 1/2.


----------



## WishingMom

I'm in Paradise, NL and pop into this thread every now and again!  Nice to see some other Newfoundlanders here!  Planning on going to WDW next summer!


----------



## sprmom

Once again, heading down for a week of work the first week of November (Nov 2-7 incl travel days).  I will miss the  Magic Kingdom Christmas party by one day (start Nov 7) and although Osborne Lights begins Nov 6 the park closes at 830.  Since I'm working, the earliest I can get to the park would ever be 6pm. I'm not sure its worth a full day pass just for a few hours. I usually do the resort dining options, even some character dining and tour Downtown Disney/Springs. Last year I rented the Surrey Bikes along the Boardwalk, that was a blast. Any suggestions for evenings or encouragements to hit the parks even though most close early (i.e. 10pm or earlier)?


----------



## Fennella Brewer

New Brunswick, here. My daughter, granddaughter and I are heading down in February 2016 to celebrate the wee one's 5th birthday. 

I keep hoping the loonie will go up before I have to pay the balance for the resort package. Unfortunately, I did not get a good deal on my flight with Air Canada. Oh well, here for a good time, not a long time, they say. 

Everything princesses!


----------



## simplyton

Been doing plenty of reading up & visiting of the boards but not much posting 
Our original hope for a couple of nights onsite turned in to a booking for 5nights at AoA then AS Sports with QSDP before finally settling on CBR with DDP 
Very much looking forward to the CBR - lot of positive review since the refresh 

The cost of upgrade covered the couple of ADR's we'd already booked and we booked a few more on the new plan 
At moment we have CP, H&V, Chef Mickeys, Akershus & T-rex pencilled in and hoping to do 6 days at WDW 

Still just over a 100 days out at the moment and trying to juggle Disney excitement with Halloween, Xmas and the 400 other things we got going on at the moment  
Next on the to-do list is Car Hire before we start worrying about FP+
Probably leave Universal tickets until January unless plans change before then


----------



## DVCALMA

great to see people planning. Wife and I are arriving at SS Wednesday about midnight for 6 nites and then SS combined with CS in February for 12 nites. Looking forward to MNSHP on Halloween night. Pretty neat thing to do. Annual pass runs out in November and they have gotten very expensive to renew unfortunately. it appears only going to be there once in 2016 so annual pass not great investment.  Nice to see people writing and good luck planning


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I am thinking of our BWV trip as a park free trip.  I am really struggling with paying $2k CDN for 9 days of "Three and Flee".  We head to the parks, do our fast pass rides, then it gets busy and we head back to the resort.  Im not sure that 200 plus per day is worth the three rides.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Ted in Halifax said:


> I am thinking of our BWV trip as a park free trip.  I am really struggling with paying $2k CDN for 9 days of "Three and Flee".  We head to the parks, do our fast pass rides, then it gets busy and we head back to the resort.  Im not sure that 200 plus per day is worth the three rides.



I've been thinking about doing a short resort only trip as well. Maybe DTD/Disney Springs and resorts, maybe just relax at the resort and not leave it at all.  Who knows.  At this point, no trips are on the horizon, which means 2016 might be the first year since 2011 that I don't do Disney.  (But that year I did Spain and Regina/Edmonton, so I still traveled...)


----------



## teekathepony

sprmom said:


> Once again, heading down for a week of work the first week of November (Nov 2-7 incl travel days).  I will miss the  Magic Kingdom Christmas party by one day (start Nov 7) and although Osborne Lights begins Nov 6 the park closes at 830.  Since I'm working, the earliest I can get to the park would ever be 6pm. I'm not sure its worth a full day pass just for a few hours. I usually do the resort dining options, even some character dining and tour Downtown Disney/Springs. Last year I rented the Surrey Bikes along the Boardwalk, that was a blast. Any suggestions for evenings or encouragements to hit the parks even though most close early (i.e. 10pm or earlier)?



Going back a bit here for this post, and seeing as it IS the 2nd I might be a bit late, but check out DHS for the Osborne lights! They opened it early, first one was last night!


----------



## sprmom

Just an update, thanks for the heads up, I made it to the lights on Friday night, it was amazing to see.  A nice way to end a super busy work week in sunny Florida...

Off to Anaheim next month, anxious to see the holiday festivities there. Now, if only I can actually get my shopping done early this year....


----------



## DVCALMA

returned from a 5 night stay at SS on Nov 3. all was good at SS. visited 4 parks plus d springs. did Halloween at MK for MNSSHP. It really is a great event. Hallowishes was fantastic. rides are not so busy during the party. HM was maybe 10 min for us. PP was about 15 min and 7DMT was almost a walk on. an ice cream sundae at plaza ice cream parlour at closing is always a great way to end the day. we did see Osborne lights and it was very nice.  best thing about coming home was going to get the mail and the reservation package was there for the next trip in Feb. some nice to see.


----------



## MikeyNS

We just returned on Friday from a AKV/POR/BWV trip for the Wine and Dine RunDisney events. It was HOT. Crowds were a bit heavier than we had anticipated, but we were able to do pretty much everything we wanted. I don't think we would do a 3 resort trip again. We did EMH MK one morning and got into the park by 8:10 and the line for the 7DMT was insane. The queue was full and they were lined up down the wall almost to Dumbo. We somewhat giggled and carried on.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

AKV/POR/BWV .... my kind of trip!


----------



## Canadian Girl

We just got back a week ago after staying 7 nights and eight days. My adult daughter and I split the cost of some DVC points we picked up on a couple of cruises.  Unfortunately, we financed ( in USD) but it does make accompdation cheaper than paying OOP. I hope the dollar goes up sooner rather than later but it is what it is. We chose AKV as it has plenty to do if someone does not want to visit parks. Numbers seemed down at the parks. Wait times after our fast passes ran out were relatively short. I really do think Canadians are staying home this year.


----------



## lauraknight

error


----------



## NSKnight

Wow, such a large group of Atlantic Canadians! I am just outside Halifax. I have been to Disney 7 times, my husband has been 4 times and we have done two Disney cruises on the Dream! We have a trip planned for May, this will be our first as DVC members!


----------



## Disney_Mama

Heading to Disney this Thursday for a week.  Flying out of Fredericton instead of Bangor or Portland.  Dollar is so bad that it makes sense.  
Might be the last trip for this year.


----------



## DVCALMA

nice to see Maritimers headed to WDW. Hope the weather cooperates. NSKnight mentions their first trip as DVC member. That is very exciting. I remember our first 6 years ago. I hope you enjoy and have an exciting time. Disney_Mama is going to OKW. We love OKW so enjoy your time there. we saw a N.B. vehicle at our building while at OKW in Oct. Left a business card and they called us one day. Pretty neat. We go to OKW on Feb 15. 44 days away but who is counting. Happy new year to everyone and enjoy your Disney trips in 2016 and beyond


----------



## Canadian Girl

Thought I would post since the Atlantic thread was getting buried. I have postponed my March Break trip but going back the middle of next December. I was sad to let my direct WJ flights from Charlottetown go as I got them at a fantastic price the first day or two they were released. Unfortunately, there are no direct flights in mid November and so far, flight prices are very high. Fingers crossed that I can rebook something reasonable down the road. We have to travel then as I had upgraded to seasons passes for the daughter who is going with me and myself and they will expire at the end of November. Excited to see that the CAD has rebounded somewhat.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Canadian Girl said:


> Thought I would post since the Atlantic thread was getting buried. I have postponed my March Break trip but going back the middle of next December. I was sad to let my direct WJ flights from Charlottetown go as I got them at a fantastic price the first day or two they were released. Unfortunately, there are no direct flights in mid November and so far, flight prices are very high. Fingers crossed that I can rebook something reasonable down the road. We have to travel then as I had upgraded to seasons passes for the daughter who is going with me and myself and they will expire at the end of November. Excited to see that the CAD has rebounded somewhat.



Yes, it's nice that the $$ is doing a little better. Let's hope it keeps up.  Too bad about letting the direct flights go.  Hopefully something will come up for her.  I am heading to DL Paris this summer, so I'm watching the dollar that way.


----------



## DVCALMA

Wife and I returned from 12 nights at wdw a week ago Saturday. Weather was pretty good for the most part with evenings being a little on the cool side. stayed at okw, ssr, and coronado springs. Had a pretty good time. not much park time. visited a couple of different resorts for meals. akl for the buffet at Boma. It was really good. went to Yacht club to Yachtsmen steakhouse and it was very good also. did lots of things and likely the most noteworthy was the DVC 25 Bash at Mk. It was a real nice event and the special fireworks were extremely good. I am sure you can find them on youtube. Anyway I hope everyone going down has great weather and a fabulous time.


----------



## Honeystar120608

I just booked for mid Dec. Now on the hunt for some good flights out of Moncton. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Yahweh

Honeystar120608 said:


> I just booked for mid Dec. Now on the hunt for some good flights out of Moncton. Anyone have any suggestions?



I haven't had much luck finding decent flights out of Moncton at that time of year, at least thru WestJet, which I have the WJ credit card.  I know for WJ the the issue is mostly on the way home, the flights just don't connect well.   

Air Canada is you best option.  Decent connections etc.  

Halifax and Charlottetown are the only two maritime airports that offer direct flights before Christmas.  Halifax's are on Sundays, and Charlottetown are on Fridays, both are through WestJet.


----------



## Honeystar120608

Yahweh said:


> I haven't had much luck finding decent flights out of Moncton at that time of year, at least thru WestJet, which I have the WJ credit card.  I know for WJ the the issue is mostly on the way home, the flights just don't connect well.
> 
> Air Canada is you best option.  Decent connections etc.
> 
> Halifax and Charlottetown are the only two maritime airports that offer direct flights before Christmas.  Halifax's are on Sundays, and Charlottetown are on Fridays, both are through WestJet.



Wow good to know!! Thanks!


----------



## Canadian Girl

Does anyone know how long it takes to clear customs in Halifax? We went through there last year after getting back from the Transatlantic but it is all a blur for me now. We will be taing the Glasgow flight back on WJ and need to know if there is enough time to catch the bus to PEI which leaves an hour and five minutes after we are supposed to land. We took the shuttle last time but it was a long wait, about 4 hours. I don't want to buy bus tickets however if the timeframe is not reasonable.


----------



## Cfudge

Canadian Girl said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes to clear customs in Halifax? We went through there last year after getting back from the Transatlantic but it is all a blur for me now. We will be taing the Glasgow flight back on WJ and need to know if there is enough time to catch the bus to PEI which leaves an hour and five minutes after we are supposed to land. We took the shuttle last time but it was a long wait, about 4 hours. I don't want to buy bus tickets however if the timeframe is not reasonable.



Not sure if you got an answer elsewhere but it really depends on what time you are getting in to Halifax and how many other flights are coming in at the same time. Does the bus pick up right at the airport? Normally 20-30 minutes will get you through but relatives came in later at night a few weeks ago and they were a solid hour to get through customs and get their bags.


----------



## Disney_Mama

Just wanted my Atlantic Disney Peeps to know that I have had a wonderful 10 years living in Fredericton.  My DH has accepted a move to Ottawa.  Excited about our new adventure but sad to leave such a beautiful province and city.
Hope some day to meet you all at our second home.


----------



## CaperTiff

Hi everyone !!! I'm Tiffany , from Cape Breton. Trip #6 is coming up in sept. 8 of us , girls trip. 
Anyone have tips on flights ? I've been lucky getting great deals out of YHZ but would love to omit that 4 hr drive.


----------



## Tinkershelly

CaperTiff said:


> Hi everyone !!! I'm Tiffany , from Cape Breton. Trip #6 is coming up in sept. 8 of us , girls trip.
> Anyone have tips on flights ? I've been lucky getting great deals out of YHZ but would love to omit that 4 hr drive.


As for flights remember that Westjet has direct flights from Halifax to Orlando every Sunday now, not just in the winter.  So that 4 hour drive to Halifax might be more of a time saving than trying to book a connecting flight through Sydney.  Just a thought!  Have a great time no matter what you decide to do


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Tinkershelly said:


> As for flights remember that Westjet has direct flights from Halifax to Orlando every Sunday now, not just in the winter.  So that 4 hour drive to Halifax might be more of a time saving than trying to book a connecting flight through Sydney.  Just a thought!  Have a great time no matter what you decide to do



They have YEAR ROUND direct flights??? I knew not of this information!  Oh how I wish they would do that for PEI!  Their flights out of PEI are normally horrible times!


----------



## Tinkershelly

They certainly do!  Sundays leaving Halifax at 1pm, and leaving Orlando at 4:40pm.  I just got home from one yesterday and am looking again at the fall


----------



## Yahweh

.  


Tinkershelly said:


> As for flights remember that Westjet has direct flights from Halifax to Orlando every Sunday now, not just in the winter.  So that 4 hour drive to Halifax might be more of a time saving than trying to book a connecting flight through Sydney.  Just a thought!  Have a great time no matter what you decide to do



There's a break in the WestJet direct flights in the Fall.    October 16th is the last direct flight until December 4th.


----------



## Tinkershelly

Yahweh said:


> .
> 
> 
> There's a break in the WestJet direct flights in the Fall.    October 16th is the last direct flight until December 4th.


Oh I didn't notice this.  I was looking (again  )for late September/early October.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Tinkershelly said:


> They certainly do!  Sundays leaving Halifax at 1pm, and leaving Orlando at 4:40pm.  I just got home from one yesterday and am looking again at the fall



I was just looking to see what is available on Westjet for January 2017 and the direct flight on Sunday is at 5pm and arriving in Orlando at 8:08pm, which isn't a bad flight if you are someone who hates getting to the airport at 7am! 

It likely changes from season to season, not always prime times as in the Spring/Summer.


----------



## Yahweh

Tinkershelly said:


> Oh I didn't notice this.  I was looking (again  )for late September/early October.



I wouldn't have noticed it either but our trip begins on Sunday, November 27th and ends on December 4th.   At least we get the direct flight home!


----------



## Schooner

Hey everyone! Family of 4 from Dartmouth, just bought at the Polynesian! Looking forward to our first trip in January 2017. I saw that westjet flight, and hoping to get something that arrives earlier in the day. Does anyone know when the Air Transat flights start selling? Going to use points so we're going to fly direct (Not worried about the price)


----------



## Tinkershelly

Schooner said:


> Hey everyone! Family of 4 from Dartmouth, just bought at the Polynesian! Looking forward to our first trip in January 2017. I saw that westjet flight, and hoping to get something that arrives earlier in the day. Does anyone know when the Air Transat flights start selling? Going to use points so we're going to fly direct (Not worried about the price)



Also remember Sunwing flies direct in the winter.  This past season they flew early morning Wednesdays and I think also Sundays but that may have been the year before.  It's worth checking them all frequently.  Good luck!


----------



## Schooner

Thank you!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just looked on flightnetwork.com (prices are in Cdn) and if you go on United, you can get really cheap flights, like $380 from YHZ


----------



## simplyton

Anyone got any tips for long term parking at Halifax Airport 

Previously we have used the Quality Inn at the Airport which works out about the same as ParknFly parking for this non-Disney trip <gasp!!!!>
We do not require the room but wondering if that's the best option or if there is something better for 24 days parking

Thanks


----------



## DisneyFreak06

simplyton said:


> Anyone got any tips for long term parking at Halifax Airport
> 
> Previously we have used the Quality Inn at the Airport which works out about the same as ParknFly parking for this non-Disney trip <gasp!!!!>
> We do not require the room but wondering if that's the best option or if there is something better for 24 days parking
> 
> Thanks



No tips.  I've used the Hilton Garden Inn and the Holiday Inn Express.  Never for 24 days though.  I'm glad I'm flying out of Charlottetown to Europe this summer.  I can't imagine 6 weeks worth of parking! Their park and fly would be around $150 so a room may work out cheaper.


----------



## ottawamom

Disney_Mama said:


> Just wanted my Atlantic Disney Peeps to know that I have had a wonderful 10 years living in Fredericton.  My DH has accepted a move to Ottawa.  Excited about our new adventure but sad to leave such a beautiful province and city.
> Hope some day to meet you all at our second home.



Welcome to Ottawa when you arrive.  There are quite a few Disers here in the city.


----------



## Disney_Mama

ottawamom said:


> Welcome to Ottawa when you arrive.  There are quite a few Disers here in the city.


Will be moving in week of July 5th.  DH has already been in Ottawa for a few months and he loves it.  Looking forward to our new adventure.  Best part about the move is the week after we will be at Disney's SSR for a week.


----------



## Fundytrail

Just booked direct flights from Halifax to Orlando, this is our 4th year flying Air Transat, we love their early morning departure from Halifax along with their service. This will also be our 5th year at Bonnet Creek Resort, it is like a second home to us now LOL.


----------



## gigi from canada

We are In Halifax.  We've been to Disney twice. My girls 10 and 12 are starting to prefer Universal. We were there for the second time in March and stayed at Hard Rock and Cabana Bay. We are going again for a week before school starts and staying at Royal Pacific. I've never been to Florida in August. Trying to mentally prepare for extreme heat and afternoon rain. I started with buying  a box of disposable rain ponchos! Since we were there in March, I feel we can take the time and relax around the pool in the afternoon and do the parks early in the morning with our Express Passes.


----------



## amycakes

Hello   I have booked an Airmiles flight which is rather horrible... but it had to be done.  I am wondering about the logostics of my flight.

It is Halifax-Ottawa-Toronto-Orlando.  I know I have to go through Customs in Toronto.  After I check my luggage in Halifax, do I have to pick my luggage up in Ottawa and Toronto?  Has anyone else flown this route... is it as awful as I imagine?

Thanks!


----------



## Tinkershelly

amycakes said:


> Hello   I have booked an Airmiles flight which is rather horrible... but it had to be done.  I am wondering about the logostics of my flight.
> 
> It is Halifax-Ottawa-Toronto-Orlando.  I know I have to go through Customs in Toronto.  After I check my luggage in Halifax, do I have to pick my luggage up in Ottawa and Toronto?  Has anyone else flown this route... is it as awful as I imagine?
> 
> Thanks!


What airline are you using?  That seems to make a difference.  With Westjet unfortunately you will have to pick up your luggage in Toronto and re-check it.  I guess it's so they can match each bag with a specific person.  Or maybe it has to do with the terminal you fly into and out of, not sure.  Here is an interactive guide to what happens.  http://www.torontopearson.com/Connecting.aspx#


----------



## amycakes

We are flying with Air Canada.  Thanks for the link!


----------



## DVCALMA

Hello All, This group is not very talkative these days. I hope many people have plans to visit WDW in the next few months. I just want to inform people about connecting to U.S. destinations in Toronto using Air Canada. They have changed the way to U.S. preclearance. This was changed temporarily over the summer and now is in it permanent location. You used to exit the secure area and go up an escalator. You do not exit the secure area now. You go to where there is an Air Canada service counter. It is not far from where you exit the secure area to go to baggage claim. If you get to that exit door do not exit. Just turn around and look for the sign directing you. It has a nice big U.S. flag on the sign and the sign is pretty big. At the Air Canada service counter you go up an escalator and head for preclearance. Once you get there you now do security first and immigration 2nd. There are nexus lines for security and of course immigration. You still end up in the same area but a different route to get there. I hope that is written clearly. Tough giving directions. Best wishes with your travel plans and I hope you get to WDW real soon. We will be there mid March and there is much new to see.


----------



## DVCALMA

By the way if you are using an airline other than A.C. these instructions will not matter to you.


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

Our plans have now been finalized. Flying with airmiles and was happy to get WestJet this time. Flying Moncton-toronto-orlando.  May 9-18. Staying @ Caribbean Beach Resort (it's a surprise for my wife, she thinks we're staying at POP). Celebrating our 25th wedding anniversary !


----------



## DVCALMA

3 weeks from today we are on the way to Hawaii for some vacation and a convention being held at Aulani. 15 nights in total and 8 at Aulani. We stayed at Aulani 3 years ago in 1 bedroom using DVC. It was very nice. Aulani has the nicest BBQs I have ever seen. Never thought I would ever BBQ in Hawaii. This time it is DVC studio for 4 nights and a regular hotel room for 4 nights during the convention. Looking forward to it. Only been to Hawaii once before. It is very nice with great weather and Aulani is a beautiful place to stay. Group includes wife, both daughters, son in law and grandson, will be 4 months old then. Daughter got engaged at Aulani the previous trip.
      Will be going to WDW in March. Looking forward to getting another annual pass. Twelve night trip with 7 nights in studios using DVC at Old key West and Bay Lake Towers. Love OKW but thought we would do something a little different this time so BLT for 3 nights. Takes too many points but lets give it a try. Then attending convention at Coronodo Springs for 5 nights. The 2 trips combined add up to 4 weeks. That is 4 weeks out of winter. Sounds lovely. 
     By the way, if you do not follow Davids DVC rentals you might consider it. They rent point out to people. I think the normal price is $14 per point but a couple of days ago they had 250 point to rent out for $9. They had to be used in January though. That meant a night at OKW that takes 10 points was $90 U.S.. Pretty good deal if you could make it work for you.   I hope you all have plans and if you do I hope you have a good time. All the best in 2017


----------



## Mel138

First time for me and my husband. We'll be driving down with my parents from NB (planning to drive about 8 hours a day for 3 days). My parents have been once, back in the 70's so lots has changed. We're really looking forward to it!


----------



## DVCALMA

Mel138 said:


> First time for me and my husband. We'll be driving down with my parents from NB (planning to drive about 8 hours a day for 3 days). My parents have been once, back in the 70's so lots has changed. We're really looking forward to it!


Hello, I have not driven down in a very long time but are you sure you can make it in 24 hours of driving.


----------



## Mel138

DVCALMA said:


> Hello, I have not driven down in a very long time but are you sure you can make it in 24 hours of driving.


We should be able to. The amount of KM calculated to about 24 hours. I know traffic could be an issue but we are giving ourselves lots of time to get there and back so even if it takes a bit longer we should be good


----------



## SEVP

Hello fellow Atlantic Canadians!  Going on Disney Wonder EBPC in October!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Not a bad fare if you don't mind connections ....  DELTA

Tue, Mar 28

12:40 PM – 1:30 PM  Halifax (YHZ) – Boston (BOS)

1h 50m Layover in Boston BOS3h 50m

5:20 PM – 8:29 PM Boston (BOS) – Atlanta (ATL) 3h 09m

Layover in Atlanta ATL37m

9:06 PM – 10:41 PM Atlanta (ATL) – Orlando, Florida (MCO)


Wed, Apr 5

7:20 AM – 8:58 AM Orlando, Florida (MCO) – Atlanta (ATL)

1h 38m Layover in Atlanta ATL2h 17m

11:15 AM – 1:50 PM Atlanta (ATL) – Boston (BOS)

2h 35m Layover in Boston BOS2h 45m

4:35 PM – 7:13 PM Boston (BOS) – Halifax (YHZ)


Total (4 passengers) C$ 1,111  CAD


----------



## DVCALMA

Hello, we returned from Hawaii a little over a week ago. Tough weather in New Brunswick these days. Just a little report on Aulani. We stayed a few days then went to a home rented for a week and then back to Aulani for a convention and stayed a couple days extra. 8 nights at Aulani in total. It really is fabulous. The rooms, the lobby, the grounds, the pools. the service, the food, are all great. This is a wonderful place to spend some time. The only negative I would say relates only to the choice of restaurants. The resort restaurants are not many, one high end and one buffet. There is a cafe type of location that has a few tables outside or you take it to your room or table by the pool. If you were staying a week one high end and one expensive buffet can be a problem. There are some restaurants across the street to use for options. The weather was fabulous of course. Nice trip and now look forward to WDW on March 13 for 12 nights. Hope you all have plans to get away.


----------



## Mel138

DVCALMA said:


> Hello, we returned from Hawaii a little over a week ago. Tough weather in New Brunswick these days. Just a little report on Aulani. We stayed a few days then went to a home rented for a week and then back to Aulani for a convention and stayed a couple days extra. 8 nights at Aulani in total. It really is fabulous. The rooms, the lobby, the grounds, the pools. the service, the food, are all great. This is a wonderful place to spend some time. The only negative I would say relates only to the choice of restaurants. The resort restaurants are not many, one high end and one buffet. There is a cafe type of location that has a few tables outside or you take it to your room or table by the pool. If you were staying a week one high end and one expensive buffet can be a problem. There are some restaurants across the street to use for options. The weather was fabulous of course. Nice trip and now look forward to WDW on March 13 for 12 nights. Hope you all have plans to get away.


Shovelling 79cm of snow definitely makes me look forward to our trip more!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Mel138 said:


> Shovelling 79cm of snow definitely makes me look forward to our trip more!


79 cm??? Oh wow! Today it was +16 and sunny in SW Ontario.. forecast showing double digits all week. 
Canada is a huge country!


----------



## simplyton

Finally booked our tickets with the CAD discount last week with one eye on the start of 2018 looking at flying direct from Charlottetown as per 2016 trip. 

The past week snowfall here on PEI has really made us appreciate our break last year right in the midst of winter. 

Still debating over dates & times (Fri to Fri with WJ direct so likely 2 weeks) but hoping to do 1 week onsite and then 1 week villa. 
Anyone got a starting point for villas (small 2 or 3 bedroom is what we are currently looking at unless our extended family's plans change) 
Feel its a bit needle in haystack with very little to distinguish one from another 

Always feel Disney goes in cycles for us after the feeling blue post-trip we are heading back into hypothetical planning and excitement stage before decision have to be made and things get real


----------



## DisneyFreak06

simplyton said:


> Finally booked our tickets with the CAD discount last week with one eye on the start of 2018 looking at flying direct from Charlottetown as per 2016 trip.
> 
> The past week snowfall here on PEI has really made us appreciate our break last year right in the midst of winter.
> 
> Still debating over dates & times (Fri to Fri with WJ direct so likely 2 weeks) but hoping to do 1 week onsite and then 1 week villa.
> Anyone got a starting point for villas (small 2 or 3 bedroom is what we are currently looking at unless our extended family's plans change)
> Feel its a bit needle in haystack with very little to distinguish one from another
> 
> Always feel Disney goes in cycles for us after the feeling blue post-trip we are heading back into hypothetical planning and excitement stage before decision have to be made and things get real



If the pattern keeps up 2018 should be a nice, tame winter!  LOL  I wish WJ had direct flights all year, I'm a teacher and usually go in the summer.   Happy Planning for you!


----------



## Tinkershelly

DisneyFreak06 said:


> If the pattern keeps up 2018 should be a nice, tame winter!  LOL  I wish WJ had direct flights all year, I'm a teacher and usually go in the summer.   Happy Planning for you!


Tina, Westjet has direct flights year round from Halifax.  It's not idea for you but they are Sundays, departing for Orlando at about 1pm.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Tinkershelly said:


> Tina, Westjet has direct flights year round from Halifax.  It's not idea for you but they are Sundays, departing for Orlando at about 1pm.



Yeah, we've been thinking about it for the trip this summer with my sister and her family.  It's always easier out of Charlottetown, but it's not a huge deal out of Halifax for me. 

This is the first year WJ has offered direct out of Charlottetown, but it's only from December to May.


----------



## pooksma

Once again flying from the US. Only 6 more sleeps!


----------



## minoh

I didn't realise this thread for Atl Cdns was here. We're from NB and heading to WDW for the first time in just under a week. Yikes, I can't believe it's so soon! Definitely looking forward to the summery weather!!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Planning a trip for August... took a weekend at Disney in October last year... and I want to go back!  Jeepers, I have a problem!


----------



## Scar1199

Tinkershelly said:


> Tina, Westjet has direct flights year round from Halifax.  It's not idea for you but they are Sundays, departing for Orlando at about 1pm.



I'm not sure if it's a seasonal flight or not, but we are flying Westjet direct out of Halifax. Leaving next Tuesday, early flight returning the following Thursday, late flight. Will add up to almost an extra day in the parks. If you're looking for something a bit longer than a week.


----------



## mshanson3121

minoh said:


> I didn't realise this thread for Atl Cdns was here. We're from NB and heading to WDW for the first time in just under a week. Yikes, I can't believe it's so soon! Definitely looking forward to the summery weather!!



*Waves* Fellow NBer.    Though unfortunately we still have 15 months to go.


----------



## mshanson3121

Mel138 said:


> First time for me and my husband. We'll be driving down with my parents from NB (planning to drive about 8 hours a day for 3 days). My parents have been once, back in the 70's so lots has changed. We're really looking forward to it!



You won't be able to make it in 24. It's a good 26 hours from the ME/NB border, then add onto that however far you are from the ME border.


----------



## Don_Air

We drive it from Halifax in 30 hours. Have done it 3 times now. 10 hour days, with breaks.  I highly recommend the Chesapeake bay bridge route at least once.


----------



## simplyton

Hitting full planning speed atm  
Flights, Accommodation, Car hire & Disney tickets all sorted for a Dec/Jan trip 

So hyper that we are going back - Last trip felt like a once in decade type trip rather than an every 2 years trip 
Kids involved in the planning process this time rather than keeping it a big surprise which has its pro's & con's thus far

On the look out for good deals to squeeze in some Universal, Legoland, NHL & CMA like last time and would BG & SW be pushing it? 
I have a problem too


----------



## minoh

Just back from our trip and boy was it nice to have the warm weather! Temps ranged from 25-29. I think I miss the weather as much as being in the Disney bubble. Especially since a nor'easter is due to hit us later today. *sigh*


----------



## caisland

Scar1199 said:


> I'm not sure if it's a seasonal flight or not, but we are flying Westjet direct out of Halifax. Leaving next Tuesday, early flight returning the following Thursday, late flight. Will add up to almost an extra day in the parks. If you're looking for something a bit longer than a week.


We flew Thursday Jan 26 direct and returned the following Sunday again direct. Worked well for us.


----------



## cantwaitforwdw

Leaving in 5 days!  Can't wait to get there


----------



## Nubiwan

Hello folks.  Big toe from the rock here. We have 4 kids and are making our 5th trip to Florida this August.  Never been this late in the year but kids are too old to go in May now, and play sports all summer. So it's late August or nothing.  My kids have always preferred Universal and Busch Gardens over Disney, so we will spend a week in Orlando, and almost 2 weeks in Indian Rocks Beach with trips to Busch thrown in.

We normally stay at Windsor hills with our big family, but really looking into onsite hotels for Universal, and partner hotel stays close to Busch gardens.  These will included express pass and quick queues for all parks.  Ain't cheap, but it's once a year, for 3 weeks. 

I use Avion points to book our flights.  I should have enough points for 6 tickets come August, as I have another house or two to renovate.

Reserved a minivan through Costco for 750 $US for 3 weeks, which I stillfind expensive, but it appears a lot of rentals are expensive in August.  Perhaps the days of the deals are gone.

Hoping to get some tips for cheap resort rentals, flights, park tickets etc. Whilst sifting through dis boards.  Can share some stories about deals I was able to find in the past, but each trip is a new adventure in piecing the best deal together it seems.  Kids (8,11,13 &15) haven't been in 2 years, and this will be the first time they can really appreciate their time away in Florida....  Can't wait.....


----------



## MyPrince&Princess

Hi Nubiwan.  Sounds like our dream vacation.  Where do u stay at Indian Rocks?


----------



## Nubiwan

MyPrince&Princess said:


> Hi Nubiwan.  Sounds like our dream vacation.  Where do u stay at Indian Rocks?


Have stayed at Sunset Paradise inn IRB for 4 of our 5 trips.  The same condo on the 3rd floor.  It has its own pool and there are just 10-12 units in the complex, so pool is not too busy.  Wife and I prefer smaller complexes to large hotel type affairs.  From IRB, you can drive 10 minutes either way to Clearwater or Johns Pass/Madeira Beach.  We prefer the pass, as it is quieter than Clearwater (which is rather a town) and nice restaurants there.  Plus a pirate cruise we have done a few times.  There is also the trollye running the full length of the shore.  Pretty cheap ad regular.  We even hired a baby sitter one year, and spent a night out having a few pints at various places near the Condo.  Lots to choose from.

I am considering a North Tampa hotel/Busch Gardens/Seaworld ticket Combo this time around.  My kids like the theme parks.  My only concern is 6 of us squeezing into a hotel room.   Busch & Seaworld do offer a condo option at SandCastle in IRB, but limited availability.   It is still pretty much in the air for us.  I am a bit of a deal hunter/maker, so like to spend as little as possible, but not be cheap, if you know what I mean.

Also not sure how busy parks are in Late August and if Express passes are all that necessary,  Beginning to think they are not.  Lots to consider......


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Don_Air said:


> We drive it from Halifax in 30 hours. Have done it 3 times now. 10 hour days, with breaks.  I highly recommend the Chesapeake bay bridge route at least once.



Just curious ... where do you stay when you do this?  Ie where along the route ... Portland? Others?


----------



## pkhosla

Hey All.  Anyone know if AC plans to bring back the direct YHZ to MCO in time for Christmas 2017 travel?  
Thanks.


----------



## Fundytrail

*Be on the watchout as Counterfeit U.S. bills circulating in Halifax.*

*http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/counterfeit-money-bills-halifax-1.4041295*


----------



## Mel138

Don_Air said:


> We drive it from Halifax in 30 hours. Have done it 3 times now. 10 hour days, with breaks.  I highly recommend the Chesapeake bay bridge route at least once.


Awesome, I'll check it out! Any other places you recommend stoping/seeing?


----------



## Applemomma

Don_Air said:


> We drive it from Halifax in 30 hours. Have done it 3 times now. 10 hour days, with breaks.  I highly recommend the Chesapeake bay bridge route at least once.



I'd love to know your route/ overnight stops too!!


----------



## DVCALMA

Just returned on Saturday last week from 12 nights at WDW. had a couple of cool evenings and 2 mornings we were faced with 5-7 degree mornings. Even so those days were in the 16 degree range for highs. The rest of the time was good weather although a cool northerly wind was a slight problem a few days. Saw rivers of light, very nice, tree of life awakening, also very nice, starwars galactic fireworks show, very dramatic and good lots of different special effects, once upon a time projection show, wife feels much better than celebrate the magic and I agree but it does not have that same catchy tune as CTM. Parks were pretty busy. stayed 4 nights at OKW, love it there for peace and quiet, 2 nights at BLT, that was exceptional, we had a theme park room on 12th floor, could watch wishes from our balcony with music piped through the tv and look the opposite way and see Illuminations and Galactic going off, monorails going, in the morning we could see the monorails going and ferries coming and going and all the water craft coming from the various resorts, could see the steam train and all the buses going as well as the Magic Kingdom. It really was a highlight of the trip. We are DVC members so the only way we would ever have been in this room was the use of DVC points. We are pretty frugal with our points usage usually but BLT is our home resort and we have only stayed once before so we splurged. We still cannot get over the experience. I did check the cost of reserving that room and it is mind blowing how much people can afford and will pay. If it was not for DVC we would never have had the experience. Short walk to Mk with a special entrance for security and very close to Contemporary Resort was really nice.  Grateful for DVC. Stayed at Coronado Springs for 6 nights for a convention, the resort is going through a massive transformation with a new 15 story tower being constructed and all rooms being renovated and more, it needs the work. This is too long so I wont bore you anymore. Nice to see many people planning and sharing.


----------



## Nubiwan

Anyone used air canada vacations (or any Canadian dollar 3rd party - westjet, Expedia) to try get deals on universal tickets or resort stays?  I booked a week at cabana bay, through UO site, for August in one of their new 2 bed suites overlooking volcano bay.  We are family of 6. Will adjust this booking, as price changes, or my plans for 2 separate hotels develop.

I am contemplating perhaps booking 2 nights at a deluxe universal to take advantage of the unlimited. express pass for at least 5 of us.   2 nights would get me 3 days of express passes.  So $500-600 $us is cheap compared to regular EP prices.  Last time there, I forked out much more for EPs in the park.

You can book resorts through Air Canada.  Price seems to be about on par with the UO prices, but wondering if anyone ever found a deal.


----------



## Macduffy

I booked our hotel, Cabana Bay, through Hotels.ca because I wanted to be charged in CDN dollars. It was cheaper to book the airfare and hotel separately and buy the tickets on Undercover Tourist. Just the way it worked out for us! Hope that helps


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Macduffy said:


> I booked our hotel, Cabana Bay, through Hotels.ca because I wanted to be charged in CDN dollars. It was cheaper to book the airfare and hotel separately and buy the tickets on Undercover Tourist. Just the way it worked out for us! Hope that helps



Did you pay the entire hotel amount on the hotels.ca website or did you just do a deposit?


----------



## Macduffy

I paid the entire amount. If you just pay the deposit you are charged by the hotel when you check out, so in USD - which includes that darn transaction fee!


----------



## tribus121

any one drive mid dec?
  i have driven  in feb but never in dec


----------



## pkhosla

tribus121 said:


> any one drive mid dec?
> i have driven  in feb but never in dec



I haven't personally but know people who have and things went well.  Where would be driving from?


----------



## pkhosla

Anyone know when AC generally puts MCO on sale for Christmas?  I need to book YHZ-MCO for Dec 26.  So far it is too expensive


----------



## tribus121

oromocto nb


pkhosla said:


> I haven't personally but know people who have and things went well.  Where would be driving from?


----------



## DVCALMA

Hello All, Not very busy here lately. I hope you are all planning trips. We just returned from 8 nights in Florida. 2 nights at OKW and when the rest of the family arrived we rented a 4 bed house in Davenport. About 20 minute drive every day. Halloween party was really good as it usually is. Halowishes was really good. Good time for rides as they are not as busy. Especially after halowishes.  We were out to BTMR later in the evening and you did not have to get off the ride. There were not enough people to fill the cars. Went to 7DMT and had about a 15 min wait. There are no fast passes during the party nights. Grandson got his first haircut at MK. 4 of us had hair cuts there. Pandora is quite an amazing place. We could not invest the time needed to ride flight of Passage. The River Journey was very nice. The biggest problem was the weather. It was very hot and humid. 32 with 45 or 46 feel like temperatures the last 6 days.  Really zapped the energy.  Rained every one of those days also. We have been there a few times in October and once this early. Never have encountered this heat. Could be related to all the storms coming from the Caribbean. Lots of money being spent on roadwork and in the parks. Hope you are all planning and have great trips


----------



## SplashMom

We are heading back in December. We have tickets to MVMCP and the Star Wars Galactic Nights Party (which I just found out about) and reservations for 2 Candlelight Processionals! We have only been there once during Christmas decorations and that was earlier in November so I am very excited. Also have fastpasses for Flight of Passage and looking forward to Avatar. It's getting closer!


----------



## Tinkershelly

I just got back last weekend and I can agree with your weather report DVCALMA.  I've been going in mid-late Sept for the past 20 or so years and never had so much heat, humidity and rain, it was really draining for sure.  But I had a very good time, Pandora is stunning.  I didn't do a Halloween party but I did take part in an Illuminations dessert party on Oct 1, which was Epcot's 35th, and included a tag at the end of the fireworks to commemorate that.  I stayed at POP and there is also lots of construction at the bridge for the new gondola transportation.


----------



## DVCALMA

SplashMom said:


> We are heading back in December. We have tickets to MVMCP and the Star Wars Galactic Nights Party (which I just found out about) and reservations for 2 Candlelight Processionals! We have only been there once during Christmas decorations and that was earlier in November so I am very excited. Also have fastpasses for Flight of Passage and looking forward to Avatar. It's getting closer!


Wow. You have things in good shape. Congrats on the fast pass for FOP. I love being there in the Christmas Season. Good luck


----------



## Disney_Mama

We just got back from a week and did Not So Scary for the first time.  Loved it.  Heading back November 1st for the Wine & Dine 1/2 marathon.  Was so happy to see that the Not So Scary party was still going and not sold out.  So going to surprise DD18 with more fun.  Now to figure out what to wear.  I made us matching shirts but want to do something different.  It will just be me and DD18 this time.


----------

